# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  छीन लूँगा तुझे...........

## axbafromxb

*On public demand, World's best writer is here to give you the  goose bumps   with every update of this story.*

* All characters appearing in "Chheen Lunga Tujhe " are fictitious.   Any resemblance to real persons, living or dead, is purely coincidental.*

Here is how i am gonna  write and update this Story :


 मुँह  में लिए (माचिस की तिल्ली :D )   वो फिर चल पड़ा उस शहर की तरफ जहाँ से उसे फिर वो खुश्बू आ रही थी जो आज   से 35 साल पहले आया करती थी, जब वो एक पान की दुकान के बगल में अपना   क्लीनिक कम आफ़िस   चलाया करता था. वो अपने शहर  का सबसे मशहूर साइकॉलजिस्ट   था पर वो खुश्बू उसे जीने नहीं देती थी और वो चाह कर भी अपने आप को उस    खुश्बू से दूर नहीं कर सकता था. इतना नाम और शौहरत के बाद भी उसने कभी किसी   लड़की को नहीं चाहा था.

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 1 & 2 - Devnagiri.*


“आह, उहह, आह , पा..नी पा...नी ”, अविनाश को जब होश   आया तो वो दौलतगढ़ शहर से कुछ मील दूर एक घने और डरावने  जंगल में बने  टूटे  हुए खंडहर में कराह रहा था. पूरे शरीर पे चोटो के नीले निशान बने हुए  थे  और गला प्यास से सूख रहा था. आँखें खुल नहीं रही थी और दूर दूर  तक    उसकी  आवाज़ सुनने वाला कोई नहीं था. उठने की नाकामयाब कोशिश करने के बाद  हाथो ने  हिलना भी बंद कर दिया था. पूरे जंगल में सिर्फ़ उसके कराहने की  आवाज़  सुनाई  दे रही थी जो  बाद में धीरे धीरे झींगुरो और कीड़े मकोड़ो की  “कीर्र  कीर्र” में दबती चली गयी. अविनाश की आँखें फिर बंद होने लगी और  तभी  अचानक   ज़ोर से बिजली कडकी और अजीब  सा दिखने वाला लंबा चौड़ा हटटा  कट्टा  इंसान  अविनाश के पास आया. दिखने में एक दम सीधा साधा और हाथ में एक  छड़ी  लिए वो  ना जाने कौन था जो  उस जंगल में अविनाश की ज़िंदगी बचाने आया  था. कुछ देर  अविनाश की तरफ देखने के बाद उसने अपनी नज़रें आसमान की तरफ  उठाई और  ज़बरदस्त बारिश शुरू हो गयी. बारिश की बूँदें जैसे ही अविनाश के  चेहरे पे  पड़ी मानो उसके मर  चुके शरीर में दोबारा जान आ गयी, उसने अपनी   आँखें खोली  और सबसे पहले बारिश के पानी से अपनी प्यास बुझाने लगा. वो   अजीब सा दिखने  वाला फरिश्ता अभी भी अविनाश की तरफ देखे जा रहा था मानो कुछ  कहना चाह रहा  हो पर अविनाश की हालत इस लायक नहीं थी की वो कुछ बात कर  सके.

कुछ देर इंतज़ार करने के बाद उस फरिश्ते ने खंडहर की  गीली मिट्टी को उठाके चूमा और उसका लेप अविनाश के माथे पे लगा दिया, पलक  झपकते ही अविनाश के शरीर की सारी चोटे ठीक होने लगी और अविनाश ने आँखें  खोलते हुआ पूछा “ आप कौन हैं , भाई  और मैं यहाँ कैसे आया”
वो फरिश्ता अविनाश को देखे जा रहा था और अविनाश अपने सवाल किए जा रहा था “  रश्मि कहाँ है, कहाँ ले गये उसे वो लोग “  जो ज़ुबान 2 पल पहले एक बूँद  पानी के लिए तरस रही थी  उस फरिश्ते के छूते ही उसमे इतनी जान आ गयी की अब  रुकने का नाम ही नहीं ले रही थी.

“कितना प्यार करते हो उसे”  ये पहला सवाल  था जो उस फरिश्ते  के मुँह से निकला था और जिसका  जवाब अविनाश ने बिना कुछ सोचे समझे दे दिया  “ अपनी जान से भी ज़्यादा”.  “जान तो तुम्हारी जा चुकी है, पर तुम्हारी  मोहब्बत अभी भी ज़िंदा है” फरिश्ते ने अजीब सा जवाब दिया. “आप कहना क्या  चाहते हैं, क्या मैं मर चुका हूँ” “क्या अब कभी मैं रश्मि से नहीं मिल  पाऊंगा ” अविनाश की आँखें भर आई थी और ज़ुबान फिर काँपने लगी थी. “इंसानी  रूप में तो अब तुम कभी उसे नहीं मिल पाओगे, अगर तुम चाहो तो मैं तुम्हे  अपने जैसा बना सकता हूँ” अविनाश को कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा था की वो फरिश्ता  कौन है और क्या कह रहा है.

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 3 - Devnagiri 

*“ इंसानी रूप में मैं रश्मि से नहीं मिल सकता, इसका  क्या मतलब हुआ ? आप क्या कह रहे हैं मुझे कुछ समझ में नहीं आ रहा है”  अविनाश ने अपनी बेचेनी जताते हुए पूछा. “मैं तुम्हारी तरह इंसान नहीं हूँ   अविनाश, हमारी अलग एक दुनिया है जो तुम इंसानो की दुनिया की सोच और समझ से  कहीं आगे है. जब भी कोई नेक दिल इंसान किसी मुसीबत में होता है तो  मैं या  मेरे साथी उसकी मदद करने यहाँ आ जाते हैं. पिछले 3 दिन से तुम यहाँ बेहोश  पड़े थे पर मौत चाह कर भी तुम्हे अपने साथ नहीं ले जा रही थी, मानो कुछ ऐसा  बाकी रह गया हो जो सिर्फ़ तुम्हारे हाथो होना तय हो”. अविनाश के सारे  सवालो को एक जवाब   में समेटते हुए वो फरिश्ता बोला.

“मेरी रश्मि आज भी मुझे बुला रही है, मैं जानता हूँ उसे लिये बिना मैं नहीं  मर सकता. पर अभी कुछ देर पहले तो आपने कहा की मैं मर चुका हूँ और इंसानी  रूप में मैं अपनी रश्मि से नहीं मिल सकता. फिर कैसे पूरा होगा वो ज़रूरी  काम जिसने मेरी मौत तक को मुझसे मिलने नहीं दिया” अविनाश ने ओर बेचैन होते  हुए पूछा. 

“ तुम्हारे शरीर के एक एक हिस्से को उन दरिंदो  ने इतनी बुरी तरह से तोड़  डाला है की अब इस इंसानी रूप में तुम यहाँ से हिल भी नहीं सकते, मैने जो  लेप तुम्हारे माथे पे लगाया था वो सिर्फ़ तुम्हे इन चोटो से हो रहे दर्द को  मिटाने के लिये था” फरिश्ते ने अविनाश के सवाल का जवाब देते हुए कहा. 

“ तो आप कहना क्या चाहते हैं, ठीक से समझाइये ना मुझे. मैं नहीं जानता की  आप किस दुनिया से आए हैं पर मुझे इतना यकीन है की आप मुझे मेरी रश्मि से  मिलवा सकते हैं. मेरी  जान  आपने बचाई है  तो मुझपे एक एहसान ओर कर दीजिए,  मेरी रश्मि को मुझसे मिलवा दीजिए. एक बार उसे सीने से लगा लूँ फिर चाहो तो  आप अपने हाथो से मुझे मौत दे दीजिएगा.” अविनाश ने भीगी आँखो से गिडगिडाते  हुए कहा. 

“उस लड़की में ऐसा क्या है जिसके लिए मौत भी तुम्हे अपने साथ ले जाने में  नाकाम रही ? इतनी मोहब्बत क्यूँ करते हो उससे ? “ फरिश्ते ने अविनाश के दिल  को टटोलना शुरू किया. 

“ रश्मि सिर्फ़ मेरी मोहब्बत नहीं मेरी ज़िंदगी भी है, उसके लिए ही आजतक  जिया था और उसी के लिए मरने की कसम भी खाई थी. उसकी एक मुस्कान से मेरा दिन  बदल जाता था और उसकी एक झलक से मेरी रात कट जाती थी. लोग अपने महबूब को  चाँद जैसा कहते हैं, मेरी रश्मि से तो चाँद भी शरमाता था, जब कोई नहीं होता  था तस्सली देने वाला तो उसकी बातें ही मेरे दिल पे हाथ रख कर बोलती थी मैं  हूँ ना “ बारिश बंद हो चुकी थी और अविनाश की साँसे उसका साथ छोड़  रही थी  तभी  अविनाश ने अपनी बात को रोक कर फरिश्ते से पानी माँगा और बेहोश हो गया. 

फरिश्ता भी अविनाश की बातो में खो चला था और उस सच्चे आशिक़ की अपनी महबूबा  के लिए दीवानगी   देख कर वो खामोश निगाहों से अविनाश को पानी पिलाने लगा.  “डरो मत अविनाश, जब तक मैं तुम्हारे पास हूँ तुम्हे कुछ नहीं होगा” फरिश्ते  को अभी रश्मि के बारे में बहुत कुछ जानना था. उसने अपनी छड़ी को अविनाश के  दिल पे फिरना शुरू किया और धीरे धीरे फिर अविनाश को होश आने लगा. 


कहते हैं सच्चे प्यार में इतनी ताक़त होती है की मौत भी उन्हे जुदा नहीं कर  पाती, अब तक सिर्फ़ सुना था अब हक़ीकत होता दिख रहा था. होश में आते ही  अविनाश की आँखों ने फरिश्ते को शुक्रिया कहा और फरिश्ते ने भी पलक झपकाते  हुए अविनाश को अपनी बात आगे बढ़ने का इशारा किया. “और क्या ख़ास था  तुम्हारी रश्मि में, क्यूँ उसके प्यार में ऐसी हालत हुई तुम्हारी” फरिश्ता  सब कुछ जानते हुए अंजान बन कर अविनाश के दिल की आवाज़ सुनना चाहता था. 

“हर आशिक़ के लिए उसका महबूब ख़ास होता है, पर मेरी रश्मि उन ख़ास लोगो से  बिल्कुल अलग थी. शर्म  और हया की जीती जागती मूरत और फूल की कोमल पंखुड़ी  जैसी उसकी पलके बिना कुछ कहे ही हज़ार बात कह जाती थी. ओढ़ने पहनने से  लेकर, मिलने और बतलाने तक  हर चीज़ का लहज़ा ख़ास था उसमे. उसे देखने और  मिलने वाला ऐसा कोई इंसान नहीं था जो उसकी तारीफ किये बिना रह पाया हो.” 

मिट्टी के लेप से अविनाश का दर्द ख़तम हो गया था और फरिश्ते की छड़ी ने अब  उसकी साँसे लोटा दी थी. अविनाश अपनी कहानी में डूबता जा रहा था और फरिश्ता  अविनाश के चेहरे पे आती हुई खुशी को पढ़  रहा था. अविनाश ने अपनी बात को  आगे बढ़ते हुए कहा “ रश्मि के बारे में जितना भी कहूँगा वो उसकी ख़ासियत को  बयान करने में कम ही पड़ेगा. आप बस इतना जान लीजिए की वो इस बेरहम दुनिया  में अकेली ऐसी लड़की थी जिसने मुझे जीने का मकसद  सिखा दिया था. प्यार नाम  की चीज़ मेरी ज़िंदगी में कभी नहीं थी और जो लड़कियाँ मेरी ज़िंदगी में आई  थी  वो प्यार करने के लायक ही नहीं थी. रश्मि से मिलने के बाद ही मुझे  प्यार का एहसास हुआ था और ये ज़ालिम दुनिया मुझे उससे दूर करने में लगी  थी.” फरिश्ते ने अविनाश की मुस्कुराती आँखों को साथ देते हुए एक हल्की सी  हँसी का इशारा किया जिससे अविनाश फिर रश्मि की यादो में खोने लगा.

अविनाश का दर्द जा चुका था और दिल ओर दिमाग़ रश्मि   में खो चुके  थे, उसका शरीर अब झट से उठकर अपनी रश्मि को मिलने को बेताब हो   रहा था पर उसका चल पाना तो दूर उठ पाना भी नामुमकिन था. लोहे के बड़े  बड़े  डॅंडो से उसके शरीर को तोड़ा था उन दरिंदो ने और एक एक हड्डी के दस  दस  टुकड़े हुए थे इतनी बेरहमी से मारा था अविनाश को. अविनाश की बैचानी को   फरिश्ता जान गया था पर वो पहले की तरह खामोश हो कर अविनाश की मोहब्बत की   गहराई को महसूस कर रहा था. फरिश्ते ने अविनाश का एक हाथ अपने हाथ में लिया   और अपने लंबे से कपड़ो की लंबी सी जेब में एक तेल की शीशी  निकाली और उसकी   बेजान उंगलियों पे उस तेल की मालिश करने लगा. शायद फरिश्ते को पता चल गया   था की अविनाश की उंगलियाँ कुछ इशारा करना चाह रही थी. मालिश करते करते   फरिश्ते ने फिर अविनाश को अपनी बात आगे बढ़ने का इशारा किया. 

“और क्या बताऊँ  मैं आपको रश्मि के बारे में, किसी इंसान को दिल से मोहब्बत   करने के लिए इतनी खूबी कम हैं क्या, जो ओर जानना चाहते हैं आप” अविनाश ने   सवालिया आँखो से पूछा. फरिश्ते ने बड़े प्यार से उसके हाथ को पलटा और कहा  “  ऐसी  तो हज़ार लड़कियाँ मिल जाएँगी, ऐसी क्या इससे भी कहीं ज़्यादा   खूबियों वाली लड़कियाँ देखी हैं मैने तुम्हारी दुनिया में” ये सुनते ही   अविनाश को ना जाने क्या हुआ और उसमे अपना हाथ उठा कर अपनी उंगली से अपनी   पेंट  में रखे पर्स की तरफ इशारा किया. मिट्टी से दर्द, छड़ी  से साँसे और   अब उस  फरिश्ते के तेल ने उसके हाथो में जान डाल दी थी. अविनाश समझ भी  नहीं  पाया की कैसे उसका बेजान पड़ा हाथ अचानक पहले की तरह काम करने लगा.


फरिश्ते ने अविनाश की जेब से पर्स निकाला जिसमे रश्मि की एक बहुत ही   खूबशूरत पर चोंका   देने वाली तस्वीर थी .  उस तस्वीर को देखकर कोई भी   इंसान ये नहीं सोच सकता था की जिस रश्मि से अविनाश इतनी मोहब्बत करता है   उसकी ऐसी तस्वीर उसके पर्स में होगी. “कैसी है मेरी रश्मि” अविनाश ने    फरिश्ते से पर्स को अपनी और घुमाने का इशारा करते हुए कहा. फरिश्ता कभी उस   तस्वीर को देखता तो कभी अविनाश की चेहरे पे आई खुशी के पीछे छीपी उस  अनसुनी  सच्चाई को जिसे सुनने के लिए फरिश्ते की बैचनी बढ़ने लगी थी.  फरिश्ते ने  वो तस्वीर अविनाश को दिखाए बिना ही अपने पास पड़े एक थैले में  रख ली.  अविनाश समझ नहीं पा रहा था की फरिश्ते ने उसे उसकी  रश्मि की एक  झलक तक  क्यूँ नहीं देखने दी. बेचैन शरीर उठ कर वो तस्वीर फरिश्ते के थैले  से  निकालने को तड़पने लगा पर सिर्फ़  हाथो में जान आई थी बाकी शरीर तो अभी  भी  बेजान पड़ा था. उसने  अपने हाथो उपर उठाया और एक बार रश्मि की झलक  दिखाने  के लिए फरिश्ते से विनती करने लगा. फरिश्ते ने बड़े खामोश अंदाज़  में उसे  ऐसा करने से मना कर दिया और अविनाश को उस तस्वीर का सच बताने के  लिए एक  सवाल किया.

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 4 - Devnagiri* 

“कब से जानते हो रश्मि को” फरिश्ते ने पूछना  शुरू   किया “कहाँ देखा था उसे पहली बार”. अविनाश को लगा की रश्मि की उस  खूबशूरत   तस्वीर ने फरिश्ते को   अब रश्मि के बारे में सब कुछ जान लेने के लिए  बेचेन  कर दिया है लेकिन सच्चाई तो कुछ ओर ही थी, फरिश्ते ने उस तस्वीर में  जो  कुछ देखा उसका तो अविनाश को अंदाज़ा भी नहीं था. “वो दिन भला मैं कैसे  भूल  सकता हूँ, जब पहली बार उस  हुस्न का दीदार हुआ था”  अविनाश ने अपनी  और  रश्मि की पहली मुलाकात के बारे में बताना शुरू किया “ दौलतगढ़  शहर का  सबसे  भीड़ भाड़ वाला इलाक़ा कहे जाने वाले सदर बाज़ार के सबसे बड़े चौराहे  पे  मेरा क्लिनिक है, पेशे से मैं एक साइकॉलजिस्ट हूँ और उपरवाले की दया  से  दौलतगढ़ और उसके आस पास के छोटे बड़े सभी गाँव शहर के लोग मुझे एक  अच्छा  साइकॉलजिस्ट मानते हैं, कुछ लोग मुझे मेरे बात करने के तरीके से  पसंद करते  हैं तो कुछ मेरे इलाज़ करने के. कुछ लोग सिर्फ़ इसलिए आते हैं  की मेरी फीस  कम है और कुछ लोग इसीलिए आते हैं कि मैने कभी किसी को निराश  नहीं किया.  मेरे क्लिनिक के बगल में बड़ी मशहूर पान की दुकान है जिसका पान  खाने लोग  दूर दूर से आया करते हैं. मैं ना तो पान ख़ाता हूँ और ना ही कोई  बीड़ी  सिगरेट या तंबाकू का शौक है. शाम को घर लौट ते वक़्त मैं रोज़ाना  10 मिनिट  उस पान वाले से बाते करता था क्यूँ कि पूरे शहर में किसके साथ  क्या हुआ  इसकी पूरी जानकारी उसके पास होती थी, पान बनाते बनाते वो लोगो से  मसखरी भी  किया करता था जिसका कभी किसी ने बुरा भी नहीं माना, बात करते  करते माचिस की  एक तिल्ली मैं दांतो में दबा लेता था, धीरे धीरे ये मेरी  आदत सी बन गयी और  पहचान भी, जिसके चलते  एक माचिस हमेशा मेरे कोट की जेब  में रहने लगी. सुबह  क्लिनिक आते वक़्त मेरा ड्राइवर मुझे छोड़  दिया करता  था पर शाम को मैं  पैदल ही घर जाया करता था. सदर बाज़ार बेहद खूबसूरत था और  उन गलियों से  गुजरते वक़्त  तरह तरह लोग और उनके चेहरे पढने  की आदत थी  मुझे , आख़िरकार  एक साइकॉलजिस्ट  जो ठहरा. कोई औरत किसी सब्ज़ी वाले को  इसलिए  डाँट रही  होती थी की 3 दिन पहले ली हुई सब्ज़ी आज सड़ी हुई क्यूँ  निकली ,तो कोई  बुज़ुर्ग चस्मे वाले से इस लिए  लड़ रहे होते थे की ये कैसा  चस्मा बनाया  इसमे तो  कुछ दिखता ही नहीं. कोई मर्द अपनी पत्नी से इसलिए  लड़ रहा होता की  बच्चो को साथ क्यूँ लेकर आई तो कोई लड़का लड़की एक दूसरे  को अपने हाथो से  गोलगप्पे खिला कर खुश हो रहे होते. वहीं कुछ ग़रीब औरतें  आते जाते लोगो से  कुछ खाने को माँग रहे होती  तो कोई अपाहिज फूटपाथ के  कोने पे बैठा लोगो से  कुछ पैसे देने को गिडगिडा  रहा होता. और जब इतना  सुंदर बाज़ार हो तो  आप  समझ सकते हैं की हर गली चोराहे पे मनचले आवारा  लड़के भी अपनी हाज़िरी लगाए  बिना नहीं रह सकते. दौलतगढ़ सिर्फ़ नाम का  दौलतगढ़ नहीं था, एक से बढ़कर एक  रहीस और नामी गिरामी हस्तियाँ रहती थी  यहाँ, दौलत तो जैसे सच में बरसती थी  और जहाँ दौलत हो वहाँ अय्यासी   तो  सबसे पहले आती है और उससे भी पहले आते  हैं अय्यासी  के ठिकाने . कुल  मिलाकर   सब कुछ था उस बाज़ार में जो एक बड़े  और मशहूर शहर के बाज़ार में  होना चाहिए. 


उस बाज़ार की आख़िरी गली को पार करते ही एक अजीब सी खुशबू  आया करती थी,   ऐसी खुशबू जो ना आप सोच सकते हैं और ना ही मैं बता सकता हूँ. वो खुशबू ना   तो किसी पकवान की लगती थी और ना किसी फूल की, ना ही किसी इत्र की और ना ही   किसी तेल की. लेकिन उस खुशबू को सूंघते ही मेरा मन बैचैन हो जाता था और  घर  पहुँचते पहुँचते वो खुशबू मुझे और बैचैन कर देती थी. मैने आस पास के  लोगो  से भी उस खुश्बू के बारे में पूछ्ने की कोशिश की पर सबने एक ही जवाब  दिया “  हमे तो ऐसी कोई खुशबू नहीं आती ” और ऐसे जवाब मुझे और बेचैन कर  दिया करते  थे. महीनो बीत जाने के बाद भी मैं उस खुशबू का राज़ नहीं जान  पाया क्यूँ की  वो खुशबू सिर्फ़ मुझे ही महसूस होती थी और अगर बार बार इसका  ज़िक्र मैं  लोगो से करता तो लोग समझने लगते की मुझे खुद एक साइकॉलजिस्ट  की ज़रूरत है  और धीरे धीरे मैने उस खुशबू की तरफ ध्यान देना ही छोड़  दिया  और जब वो  खुशबू मुझे ज़्यादा परेशान करने लगी तो मैने उस रास्ते से जाना  ही बंद कर  दिया. कुछ दिन अजीब तो लगा पर धीरे धीरे नये रास्ते की आदत हो  गयी. एक दिन  शाम को वापिस घर जाते वक़्त जब मैं उस पान की दुकान पे गया तो  वो पान वाला  बोला की “अविनाश बाबू कुछ दिन पहले आप एक अंजानी खुशबू के  बारे में बात कर  रहे  थे ना, एक अजीब सा दिखने वाला आदमी आज हमारी दुकान  पे पानी पीने के  लिए रुका था  और वो भी कुछ ऐसी ही खुश्बू के बारे में बोल  रहा था, हमे लगा  की कोई पागल है और कहीं आपको ऐसा कहते सुना होगा इस लिए  बोल रहा है, पर बाद  में हमे पता चला की वो आदमी तो इस बाज़ार में पहले कभी  नहीं आया, इसलिए  सोचा की आपको बता दें शायद आपको कुछ मदद मिल जाए” 


पान वाले की बातो ने मुझे और मुश्किल  में डाल दिया और मुझे लगने लगा की अब   तक जिसे मैं अपना भ्रम मान रहा था उसमे ज़रूर कुछ सच्चाई है , मैने बैचैन   होते हुए पूछा  “ और कुछ बोला क्या उस आदमी ने, कुछ तो याद होगा, कुछ ऐसा   जो तुम्हारे हिसाब से कुछ ख़ास ना हो पर मेरे लिए ख़ास हो सकता है, याद   करो, ज़रा दिमाग़ पे ज़ोर डालो की क्या क्या कहा था उसने” मैं एक साथ ना   जाने कितने सवाल कर डाले और पान वाले को मज़बूर कर दिया की वो कुछ याद करने   की कोशिश करे और कुछ देर सोचने के बाद वो बोला “ हाँ अविनाश बाबू, जाते   जाते उसने ये ज़रूर कहा था की ‘वो आएगी एक दिन’ पर मुझे लगा की पागल है कुछ   भी बोल रहा है, बस और ज़्यादा कुछ याद नहीं आ रहा है साहब”.  

ये सुनने के बाद तो  मेरा मन और बेचैन हो उठा, पहले मुझे लगा की शायद की   “वो खुशबू एक दिन यहाँ भी आएगी  या कोई औरत होगी जो ऐसे सामान बेचती होगी   जिसमे ऐसी खुशबू आती हो”  मन  बेचैन हो उठा था तो मैने सोचा आज फिर उस   पुराने रास्ते से ही घर जाता हूँ शायद आज कुछ जानकारी मिल जाए और मैं चल   पड़ा उस गली की और जहाँ से अब जाना बंद कर दिया था. सोचा आज आख़िरी बार और   कोशिश कर ली जाए उसके बाद कभी इस तरफ मुड़ कर नहीं देखूँगा. वहाँ से  गुजरते  हर मर्द और औरत से मैने फिर उस खुश्बू के बारे में जानने की कोशिश  और साथ  ही साथ उस पागल आदमी के बारे में भी जिसकी बाते पान वाले ने सुनी  थी. रात  हो गयी और पूरा बाजार  भी लगभग बंद हो चला था पर किसी ने ना तो उस  खुशबू के  बारे में कुछ बताया और ना ही उस पागल आदमी के. मैं फिर उदास मन  लिए अपने  घर की और चल दिया और जैसा हर बार होता था आज भी चैन से नींद नहीं  आ रही थी.  सोच लिया था की वो आख़िरी कोशिश है अब कभी उस खुसबू के बारे  में कुछ जानने  की कोशिश भी नहीं करूँगा. पर वो खुशबू मेरा पीछा इतनी जल्दी  नहीं छोड़ने    वाली थी. अभी तो सिर्फ़ शुरुआत थी आगे जो होना बाकी था वो  तो मैने सपने  में भी नहीं सोचा था.

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 5 - Devnagiri

*एक और बेचैन करवटें   बदलती हुई रात गुजरने के बाद  मैं तैयार होकर अपने क्लिनिक जाने के लिए जैसे  ही कार में बैठा किसी ने  मुझे आवाज़ दी “अविनाश” मैने चारो तरफ मुड़ कर  देखा पर वहाँ कोई नहीं था,  मुझे लगा रात को ठीक से ना सोने पाने की वजह से  मुझे भ्रम हुआ होगा और  ज़्यादा ध्यान ना देते हुए मैं अपने क्लिनिक पहुँच  गया. मेरा एक बहुत  पुराना मरीज दिवाकर सुबह 9 बजे से मेरे  क्लिनिक के बाहर  मेरा इंतज़ार कर  रहा था. पिछले 3 महीनो से मैं दिवाकर का  इलाज कर रहा था,  बड़ी ही अजीब  तरह की मानसिक परेशानी थी उसे.  दिन भर वो बिल्कुल ठीक रहता  था, अच्छे  कपड़े पहनना, सबसे ठीक से बात करना, अच्छा  खाना खाना और एक बहुत  बड़ी  कंपनी में अच्छी नौकरी भी थी उसके पास पर रात को ठीक 9 बजे उसे ना  जाने  क्या हो जाता था उसके चेहरे पे पसीने आ जाते थे और वो एक कोने में चुप  चाप  डरा हुआ सा बैठ जाता था. कोई कुछ भी सवाल करे  वो कुछ जवाब नहीं देता  था,  उसकी आँखों में अजीब सा डर और  चेहरे पे आते पसीने बस यही बता पाते थे  की  कोई चीज़ उसे इतना डरा देती है की वो कुछ बोल नहीं पाता है. फिर धीरे   धीरे उसकी आँखें बंद होने लगती हैं और वो वहीं बैठा बैठा सो जाता है. रात   को उसके घरवाले उसे उसके बेड पर लिटा देते थे और सुबह उठते ही वो सब कुछ   भूल जाता था. कुछ दिन तो उसके घरवालो ने सोचा की शायद धीरे धीरे वो ठीक हो   जाएगा पर जब उसके साथ ये सब रोज़ाना होने लगा तो वो लोग उसे मेरे क्लिनिक   ले आए. 

मैने उससे कुछ सवाल किए पर उन जवाबो में ऐसा कुछ नहीं था  जिससे मैं उसे एक  मानसिक मरीज का नाम दे सकता था, मैने कुछ दवाइयाँ लिखी पर  उन दवाइयो  से  कुछ फ़र्क महसूष नहीं हुआ. ऐसा ठीक 9 बजे ही क्यूँ होता है  मुझे भी समझ  नहीं आ रहा था पर उसकी ऐसी हालत अब मुझसे भी नहीं देखी जाती थी  तो मैने  उसे रात को 9 बजे से पहले ही सोने की सलाह दी और उसकी दवाइयो  की  बदल कर  नींद  की गोलियाँ दे दी. शाम को 8 बजते ही उसके घरवाले उसे खाना और  दवाई  खिला कर सुला देते थे और 9 बजे से पहले ही उसे नींद आ जाती थी. अब  उसकी  हालत ठीक होने लगी थी नींद की दवा के नशे में वो सोया रहता था पर सुबह   उठने में उसे बहुत परेशानी होने लगी थी. मैने सोच रखा था की कुछ दिन की   परेशानी से अगर उसका डर चला जाए तो बाद में उसकी दवा बंद कर दूँगा. 15-20   दिन तक सब कुछ ठीक चलता रहा और मैने उसकी दवा बंद करके उसे कुछ दिन के लिए   किसी अच्छी,खूबशूरत और सुहानी जगह पे जाने की सलाह दी. उसके घरवालो को भी   लगा की शायद शहर से दूर किसी हरी  भरी जगह पे इसका हवा पानी बदलेगा तो इसे   नींद की गोली लेकर सोना नहीं पड़ेगा. 

पर होना तो कुछ और ही था, वो  लोग उसे एक खूबसूरत पहाड़ियों वाली जगह पर ले  गये और पहले ही दिन से उसकी  नींद की गोली देनी बंद कर दी. जैसे ही रात के  9 बजे,उसकी हालत फिर बिगड़  गयी और वो फिर होटेल के एक कोने में सहमा सा  बैठा अपने घरवालो को घूरने   लगा. अपने शहर से दूर उस अंजान जगह पर उनका  साथ देने वाला कोई नहीं था,  किसी को कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा था की अब क्या  करें तभी होटेल के चौकीदार ने  उन्हे बताया की इसपर  ज़रूर किसी आत्मा का  साया है और वो एक तांत्रिक को  जानता है जो अभी के अभी इसे ठीक कर सकता है.  उनके पास उसकी बातो पे भरोसा  करने के अलावा और कोई दूसरा रास्ता भी नहीं  था. उन्होने अपने ड्राइवर को उस  चौकीदार के साथ जाकर  तांत्रिक को होटेल  में लाने के लिए भेज दिया. पहले  जब भी दिवाकर की ऐसी हालत होती थी तो  थोड़ी देर में वो अपने आप सो जाता था  पर आज  2 घंटे   बीत जाने के बाद भी  दिवाकर उस कोने में बैठा काँप रहा था  और उसके घरवाले तांत्रिक के आने की  राह देख रहे थे

रात के 11:30 बजे वो चौकीदार उस तांत्रिक को लेके   होटेल पहुँचा और जैसे ही तांत्रिक दिवाकर के पास पहुँचा दिवाकर ने उसका हाथ   पकड़ कर मरोड़ना शुरू कर दिया और बोला “चले जाओ” , इससे पहले की तांत्रिक   कुछ समझ पता दिवाकर ने उसे छोड़ दिया और वहीं बेहोश हो गया. तांत्रिक की   जान में जान आई और उसने दिवाकर को बेड पर लिटाया और उस आत्मा का पता लगाने   के लिए अपना टोना टोटका करने लगा. पूरी रात बीत गयी पर तांत्रिक को कुछ   हासिल नहीं हुआ. तांत्रिक समझ चुका था की उसकी टक्कर किसी चलती फिरती आत्मा   या भूत से नहीं किसी बहुत ही ताकतवर साए से है और जो उसे यहाँ से चले  जाने  को बोलकर ये चेतावनी देकर ज़िंदा छोड़ गया की अगर दोबारा कोशिश की तो  जान  से हाथ धोना पड़ेगा. तांत्रिक ने दिवाकर के घरवालो से माफी माँगते  हुए कहा  की “मैं जानता हूँ की आप की क्या हालत है और मैं चाह कर भी आपकी  कोई मदद  नहीं कर सकता, ना ही मैं किसी ऐसे आदमी को जानता हूँ जो आप लोगो  को इस  परेशानी से छुटकारा दिला सके.”

ये कहकर वो तांत्रिक वहाँ से लौट  गया, पर जाते जाते उसने अपने नाख़ून से  दिवाकर के माथे पर एक निसान बना  दिया. शायद उस तांत्रिक के दिमाग़ में कुछ  चल रहा था जिसे वो किसी को बताना  नहीं चाहता था. दिवाकर के घरवाले उसी  वक़्त वापिस घर आ गये और अगले दिन से  दिवाकर बिल्कुल  ठीक रहने लगा. धीरे  धीरे दिवाकर के माथे से वो निसान गायब  होता जा रहा था . और कल  रात वो  निसान बिल्कुल मिट गया और  दिवाकर की हालत  पहले की तरह बिगड़ने लगी.दिवाकर  के घरवालो ने मुझे फोन किया और मैने कहा  आज मेरी तबीयत भी ठीक नहीं है आप  दिवाकर को वही नींद की दवा देकर सुला दो  और सुबह होते ही दिवाकर को मेरे  क्लिनिक ले आना. उन्होने ठीक वैसा ही किया  और सुबह 9 बजे ही दिवाकर को  मेरे क्लिनिक ले आए.

मैने दिवाकर को  अपने कॅबिन में बुलाया और पूछा “क्या हुआ दिवाकर तुम तो  बिल्कुल ठीक हो गये  थे और पहाड़ियों पे घूमने भी गये थे, तो वापिस क्यूँ आ  गये, पहाड़ी अच्छी  नहीं लगी या यहाँ किसी लड़की की याद आ रही थी जो वहाँ  मन नहीं लगा  तुम्हारा” मैने उसके मन को जानने के लिए उसके साथ मज़ाक करना  शुरू किया पर  दिवाकर बिल्कुल चुप बैठा था, उसकी नज़रें नीचे देख रही थी और  वो कोई जवाब  नहीं दे रहा था, काफ़ी देर  तक उससे सवाल करने के बाद मुझे  ऐसा लगा की  दिवाकर कहीं ओर ही खोया हुआ है और मैने धीरे से पूछा “ कौन है  वो” उसके बाद  जो जवाब मिला उसे सुनकर मेरा पूरा शरीर काँप गया. दिवाकर ने  जवाब दिया “  अविनाश” बिल्कुल वही आवाज़ जो मैने आज सुबह कार में बैठते ही  सुनी थी. इतना  कहकर दिवाकर को नींद आ गयी तो मैने उसके घरवालो को कहा की  इसे यहीं सोने  दो और आज आप लोग भी यहीं पे रुके रहो. जब ये दोबारा सो कर  उठेगा तो मैं  इससे फिर बात करूँगा. 

इतना कहकर मैं क्लिनिक से बाहर आ गया और  थोड़ी दूर बने एक कॉफी हाउस में  कॉफी पीने बैठ गया.  मैं कुछ समझ नहीं पा  रहा था की ये सब मेरे साथ क्या  हो रहा है और क्यूँ हो रहा है. पहले वो  अंजानी खुशबू , फिर पागल आदमी  और  अब   ये आवाज़. जिन बातो पर मैं चाह कर भी विश्वास नहीं कर सकता वो सब मेरे  साथ ही हो रहा है. दूर दूर से लोग अपनी  मन की बेचैनी का इलाज़ करवाने के  लिए मेरे पास आते हैं पर मैं अपनी बेचैनी,  अपनी परेशानी किसे बताऊं, किसी  को ग़लती से भी बता दिया तो लोग मेरे  क्लिनिक पर भी ये सोच कर आना बंद कर  देंगे की जो खुद परेशान रहता है वो  किसी का क्या इलाज़ करेगा. कॉफी आ चुकी  थी और ठंडी भी हो चुकी थी, तभी किसी  ने मेरे कंधे पर हाथ रखा और आवाज़ आई  “ अविनाश बेटा, क्या सोच रहे हो”  मैने सर उठा कर देखा तो मेरे पास वो  इंसान खड़ा था जिसके यहाँ होने की ना  तो कोई उमीद थी और ना ही कोई वजह पर  मानो मेरे मन को ऐसा लगा की यही वो  इंसान है जो मेरी परेशानी को समझ सकता  है और उसका रास्ता भी निकाल सकता है.

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 6 Devnagiri 

*"डॉक्टर प्रकाश , सर आप यहाँ कैसे” मैने खड़े  होते  हुए पूछा “बैठिए ना सर,  मैं कॉफी ऑर्डर करता हूँ”  मैने वेटर को आवाज़ दी  और कहा “ पहले 2 ग्लास  ठंडा पानी लेके आओ फिर  सर के लिए एक कप गरमा गर्म  चाय विदाउट शुगर और मेरे  लिए कॉफी”.  डॉक्टर प्रकाश को देख कर मैं इतना  खुश था की मानो मेरी  सारी  परेशानियाँ आज ख़त्म होने वाली हों. “सर, आपने  बताया नहीं आप यहाँ कैसे”   मैने डॉक्टर प्रकाश से फिर वही सवाल दोहराया. “  तुमने बताने कहाँ दिया  बेटा, मुझे कुछ कहने का मौका ही कहाँ दे रहे हो”   डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने    मज़किया अंदाज़ में जवाब दिया. “माफ़ करना सर, आपके  यहाँ आने से मैं कितना  खुश हूँ आप अंदाज़ा भी नहीं लगा सकते.  अब आप बताइए  यहाँ कैसे आना हुआ”  .डॉक्टर प्रकाश बोले “3 महीने पहले 4 लोग हमारे शहर   विलासनगर के जंगल में  बेहोश पड़े मिले थे, पुलिस ने उन लोगो को विलासनगर  हॉस्पिटल में भरती कराया  था जहाँ उनका इलाज़ चल रहा था.उनमे से 3 लोग  दौलतगढ़  के आस पास के ही थे  और किसी बहुत बड़ी कंपनी में काम करते थे और  उसी कंपनी के काम से ये लोग उस  जंगल में गये थे. उन तीन लोगो को तो डॉक्टर  बचा नहीं पाए और उनके परिवार  वालो  में से किसी ने भी उस चौथे आदमी को  कभी नहीं देखा था. लेकिन चौथा  आदमी कुछ दिन बाद होश में आ गया था, पर ना  तो वो कुछ बोलता और ना ही कुछ  खाता पीता था. डॉक्टर्स को लगा की ये ज़रूर  किसी सदमे में है और शायद एक  अच्छा साइकॉलजिस्ट इसे उस सदमे से बाहर ला  सकता है, उन्होने मुझे हॉस्पिटल  में बुलाया और मैने उस आदमी के कई तरह के  टेस्ट भी करवाए लेकिन कोई फायदा   नहीं हो रहा था. मैं रोज़ हॉस्पिटल जाता  और उससे 1 घंटे तक अलग अलग तरह के  सवाल करके उससे कुछ जानने की कोशिश किया  करता. कल सुबह जब मैं हॉस्पिटल  पहुँचा तो उसकी हालत बहुत ज़्यादा खराब हो  चुकी थी और वो अपनी आख़िरी साँसे  गिन रहा था. पर ना जाने क्या हुआ कल  पहली बार  उसने खुद मुझे अपने पास  बुलाया और कुछ कहने की कोशिश करने लगा,  उसकी ज़ुबान लड़खड़ा रही थी और मैं  कुछ समझ नहीं पा रहा था की वो क्या  कहना चाहता है तभी उसने मेरी  जेब की  तरफ इशारा किया और उसमे से कुछ पैसे  निकालने को कहा. मैने जैसे ही वो पैसे  उसे दिखाए उसने अपनी शरीर की पूरी  ताक़त लगते हुए धीरे से कहा “अविनाश”  और  उसने वहीं अपना दम तोड़ दिया.   मैं कुछ समझ नहीं पाया की पैसे और अविनाश  का आपस में क्या रिश्ता है.  लेकिन कहते हैं ना छोटी  से छोटी  चीज़ भी कभी  कभी बहुत काम आती है वहीं  हुआ मेरे साथ. मैं जब हॉस्पिटल से बाहर आ रहा था  तो  कुछ लोग हॉस्पिटल के  डॉक्टर्स से झगड़ा कर रहे थे की उनके जिस मरीज का   इलाज करने से उन्होने  मना कर दिया उसे दौलतगढ़  के एक डॉक्टर ने बिल्कुल  ठीक कर दिया है.  मैने  ऐसे ही मज़ाक में पूछ लिया की “ कौन है भाई वो  डॉक्टर  जो  विलासनगर  के  इतने नामी डॉक्टर्स से  भी ज़्यादा अच्छा   साइकॉलजिस्ट है” तो उनके मुह से  एक ही नाम निकला “डॉक्टर अविनाश”. उस आदमी  ने मरते वक़्त भी अविनाश का  नाम लिया और अब इन लोगो ने भी. पहले मुझे लगा  की इत्तेफ़ाक होगा पर जब  दिमाग़ पर थोड़ा ज़ोर डाला तो मैं समझ गया की वो  मरता हुआ आदमी जो पैसो की  तरफ इशारा कर रहा था उसका मतलब “दौलत” था और  “अविनाश” का मतलब दौलतगढ़   का डॉक्टर अविनाश. दौलतगढ़  का अविनाश तो मेरा  सबसे होनहार असिस्टेंट  था,बस बिना देर किये मैं सीधा तुमसे मिलने चला आया”.  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने  अपनी बात और चाय  दोनो ख़तम करते हुए  मुझे  अपने आने  की वजह बताई.

मैने  मन ही मन सोचा की अभी तो मेरी अपनी ही  परेशानियाँ ख़तम नहीं हुई थी  और उपर से उस मरते हुए आदमी ने मेरा नाम लेके  एक और नयी परेशानी खड़ी कर  दी. पर मुझे  भी डॉक्टर प्रकाश की मदद करने और  मदद लेने के अलावा कोई दूसरा  रास्ता नज़र नहीं आ रहा था. “पर आपने तो   बताया की उस चौथे आदमी की पहचान  नहीं हो पाई थी, और ना ही दौलतगढ़  के उन  तीन लोगो के परिवार वालो को उस  आदमी के बारे में कुछ  पता था तो फिर उसने  क्यूँ मेरा नाम लिया. हो सकता  है  दौलतगढ़  में कोई और अविनाश हो या वो  पैसे दिखा कर  वो  कुछ और कहना  चाहता हो.”   मैने  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश से सवाल  किया.  “ हो सकता है अविनाश की  तुम ठीक कह रहे हो पर इन 2 दिनो में जो  कुछ मेरे साथ हुआ उसी से अंदाज़ा  लगा कर मैं तुम्हारे पास चला आया,  वैसे  भी तुमसे मिलने तो आना ही था,  आख़िर यहाँ के सबसे नामी और मशहूर  साइकॉलजिस्ट जो बन गये हो”. अविनाश  मुस्कुराया और बोला “नहीं सर, ऐसी कोई  बात नहीं, आप खबर भिजवा देते तो मैं  खुद आपसे मिलने चला आता, आपको तकलीफ़  उठाने की क्या ज़रूरत थी”  मैने अपने  गुरु को इज़्ज़त देते हुए जवाब दिया.  “अरे नहीं अविनाश, अभी किसी को नहीं  पता है की उस मरते हुए आदमी ने जो  पैसे और अविनाश  का नाम लिया था उसका कोई  रिश्ता दौलतगढ़  के डॉक्टर   अविनाश से है, वरना तुम जानते हो की पुलिस के  लिए तो इतना सुराग बहुत था  तुम्हे परेशान करने के लिए”.  मैने कहा “ वो तो  आप सही कह रहे हैं सर, पर  आप नहीं जानते की आपने यहाँ आकर मुझपे कितना बड़ा  एहसान किया है, मैं  पिछ्ले कई दिनो से इतना परेशान  हूँ की मैं अपनी  परेशानी किसी को बता भी  नहीं सकता. एक आप ही हैं जो मेरी परेशानी समझ सकते  हैं और शायद उसका कोई  रास्ता भी निकाल सकते हैं”.  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने मेरे  कंधे पे हाथ रखा और  बोले “ परेशान होने से परेशानी दूर नहीं होती बेटा,  परेशानी को परेशान  करके ही उसे दूर किया जाता है और ये बात इतने बड़े  साइकॉलजिस्ट को बताने  की मुझे ज़रूरत नहीं होनी चाहिए. आओ तुम्हारे घर चलते  हैं वहीं बैठ कर  आराम से बात करेंगे” डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने अपनी कार की और  इशारा करते हुए अपने  साथ चलने को कहा. मैने उन्हे बताया की जिस चीज़ ने  मुझे परेशान किया हुआ  है वो तो अभी मेरे क्लिनिक में मेरा इंतेज़ार कर रही  है और मैने डॉक्टर   प्रकाश को मेरे साथ मेरे क्लिनिक चलने को कहा. हम दोनो  जब क्लिनिक पहुँचे  तो दिवाकर अभी भी सो रहा था और उसके घरवाले उसके पास ही  बैठे थे. 


क्लिनिक की उपरी मंज़िल पर मैने एक गेस्ट रूम बनाया हुआ है जहाँ मैं अक्सर   लंच करने के बाद थोड़ी देर आराम कर लिया करता था. मैने डॉक्टर प्रकाश को   गेस्ट रूम में बिठाया और उन्हे कहा की आप चाहें तो यहाँ नहा सकते हैं, आराम   कर सकते हैं. उसके बाद मैं आपको बहुत कुछ बताना चाहता हूँ. डॉक्टर   प्रकाश  ने अपने जूते उतारे और बेड के सिराने से अपनी कमर लगा कर बैठ गये  और बोले “  अविनाश, तुम बैठो और पहले अपनी परेशानी मुझे बताओ, आराम तो मैं  शाम को  होटेल जाकर भी कर लूँगा”. “होटेल क्यूँ सर , आप मेरे गुरु हैं,  मेरे मेहमान  हैं, और वैसे भी अब जब तक मेरी परेशानी दूर नहीं हो जाती आप  मेरे साथ मेरे  घर पर ही रहेंगे” मैने ज़िद करते हुए बोला. डॉक्टर प्रकाश  ने कहा ही मैं  ज़्यादा दिन यहाँ नहीं रुक सकता, तुम जानते हो मैं भी  तुम्हारी तरह लोगो की  सेवा करता हूँ. मैने कहा आप पहले मेरी परेशानी जान  लीजिए उसके बाद जैसा  आपको ठीक लगे वैसा आप कर सकते हैं. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने  हंसते हुए कहा “ अभी  भी पहले की तरह ज़िद्दी ही हो, सामने वाले को अपनी  बातो में फँसना खूब आता  है तुम्हे,  तुम्हारी पत्नी तो तुमसे कभी  नाराज़  नहीं होती होगी क्यूँ की  उससे ज़्यादा ज़िद तो तुम करते होंगे”  मैने  शरमाते हुए कहा “अभी शादी नहीं  की सर, कभी इस बारे में सोच ही नहीं पाया”  और फिर डॉक्टर  प्रकाश को मैने  वो सब बताना शुरू किया जो पिछ्ले कुछ दिनो  से मुझे परेशान कर  रहा था, वो  अंजान खुश्बू, वो अंजान  पागल आदमी , वो  अंजान आवाज़ और दिवाकर की अंजान  बीमारी, एक एक करके मैं उन्हे सारी बातें  बताता गया और जैसे ही मैने उन्हे  बताया की आज सुबह  दिवाकर के मुह से वहीं  अंजान आवाज़ सुनाई दी तो अचानक  नीचे से किसी की ज़ोर ज़ोर से चिल्लाने की  आवाज़ आई. मैं और डॉक्टर प्रकाश  नीचे की तरफ दौड़े.

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 7 - Devnagiri

*वो दिवाकर की मा की चींख थी, नीचे जाकर देखा तो  दिवाकर की मा क्लिनिक के  बाहर ज़ोर ज़ोर से चिल्ला रही थी “कहाँ ले जा रहे  हो मेरे दिवाकर को”. मैं   दौड़ते हुए दिवाकर की मा के पास गया और उनसे  पूछा की आप क्यूँ चिल्ला रही  हैं.  “वो ले गये मेरे बेटे को” दिवाकर की मा  ने रोते हुए जवाब दिया . मैने  चौंकते हुए पूछा “ दिवाकर तो अंदर लेटा था  ना, क्या हुआ उसे, कौन लोग ले  गये उसे, ये क्या कह रही हैं आप”. इससे पहले  की दिवाकर की मा कुछ जवाब देती  पिछे से डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने आवाज़ दी   “अविनाश, उन्हे अंदर ले आओ, बैठ कर  बात करते हैं”. मैने दिवाकर की मा का  हाथ थामा और उन्हे अंदर ले आया.  “बोलिए आंटी, कौन थे वो लोग और कहाँ ले  गये दिवाकर को” . उनकी आखों से आँसू  रुकने का नाम नहीं ले रहे थे ,  कंपकपाती आवाज़ में उन्हे बताया की  “पता  नहीं डॉक्टर साहब , वो चार लोग  थे और उन्होने काले रंग के कपड़ो से अजीब सा  भेश बनाया हुआ. उनका चेहरा भी  ठीक से दिखाई नहीं दे रहा था. उन सबकी आँखें  भी बहुत डरावनी थी. वो अचानक  से अंदर आए और दिवाकर को उठा कर ले  जाने  लगे. मैं रोकना चाहा तो मेरे  मुँह पे हाथ रख कर मेरी आवाज़ बंद कर दी  और  दिवाकर को खींचते हुए एक लंबी  सी काली कार में डाल दिया, मैने उन्हे बड़े  चौराहे से सीधे हाथ की  तरफ   मुड़ते हुए देखा था”. दिवाकर की मा रोये जा  रही थी. मैने डॉक्टर प्रकाश से  कहा “सर, मैं सबसे पहले पुलिस को खबर देता  हूँ, अभी ज़्यादा दूर नहीं गये  होंगे वो लोग” डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने पहले तो  मुझे रोका फिर दिवाकर की मा की  हालत देखते हुए उन्होने मुझे इज़ाज़त दे दी.  


मैने तुरंत पुलिस  स्टेशन में फोन मिलाया और उन्हे सारी बात बता दि.पुलिस   स्टेशन से जवाब मिला की इंस्पेक्टर साहब जल्दी से जल्दी क्लिनिक पहुँच   जाएँगे. फिर मैने दिवाकर के छोटे भाई को तुरंत क्लिनिक आने के लिए फोन किया   ,उसे लगा शायद फिर से दिवाकर की हालत बिगड़ गयी है  उसने मेरी बात सुने   बिना ही ये बोलकर फोन काट दिया की बस 5 मिनिट में क्लिनिक पहुँच रहा है.    मैं दिवाकर की मा को चुप कराने की कोशिश कर रहा था और डॉक्टर प्रकाश ना   जाने किस सोच में डूबे थे. रोते रोते दिवाकर की मा बेहोश होने लगी  लेकिन   तब तक दिवाकर का छोटा भाई वहाँ पहुँच गया उसने अपनी मा को पानी पिलाया और   चुप होने को समझाने लगा. मैने उसे सारी बात बताई और कहा की पुलिस के आने तक   अपनी मा के पास ही रहे और उनका ख्याल रखे. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने मुझे मेरे   कॅबिन में चलने का इशारा और मैं दिवाकर की मा को ये दिलासा देकर कॅबिन में आ   गया की अभी पुलिस आने वाली है और आपके बेटे को कुछ नहीं होगा.  


डॉक्टर प्रकाश बोले “अविनाश,  ये सब जो हो रहा है , जैसा दिख रहा है, इन   सबके पीछे ज़रूर कोई बहुत बड़ी साजिश चली जा रही  है  और मुझे लगता है इसका   सुराग पुलीश नहीं हमें ही मिलकर ढूँढना  पड़ेगा. दिवाकर का अपहरण  तो   सिर्फ़ तुम्हारा ध्यान इन सबसे हटाने के लिए किया गया है जिससे तुम पुलिस   के सवाल जवाब में फँसे रहे हो और पिछ्ले दिनो में जो भी  तुम्हारे साथ हुआ   है उन सबसे तुम्हारा ध्यान हट जाए.” मैं कुछ समझ नहीं पाया की डॉक्टर   प्रकाश क्या कहना चाहते हैं  तो मैने उनसे कहा की आप खुल के बताइए की अब   हमे क्या करना है. डॉक्टर   प्रकाश ने दिवाकर के छोटे भाई और उसकी मा को   मेरे कॅबिन में बुलवाया और दिवाकर के छोटे  भाई से पूछा   “ बेटा, क्या नाम   है तुम्हारा” . “जी मेरा नाम वैभव है, मैं दिवाकर भैया का छोटा भाई हूँ  वो  मुझसे 4 साल बड़े हैं”. “ वैभव बेटा, क्या क्या जानते हो अपनी भाई के  बारे  में” डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने सवाल किया. “जी, सब कुछ, दिवाकर भैया के बारे  में  एक एक  बात का मुझे पता है. वो क्या करते हैं, कहाँ जाते हैं, किससे  मिलते  हैं,सब कुछ, यहाँ तक की  मा और पापा को भी नहीं पता होता की भैया कब  कहाँ  जाते हैं पर मुझे ज़रूर बताकर जाते हैं.” वैभव ने बेझिझक जवाब दिया.  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश की आँखें वैभव का चेहरा पढ़  रही थी और वो  वैभव से सवाल  किए जा रहे  थे “फिर तो तुम्हे ये भी पता होगा की वो कौन लोग थे जो दिवाकर  को उठा कर  ले गये, तुम्हे तो सब पता है ना की दिवाकर की किससे दोस्ती है  और किससे  दुश्मनी” ओर  प्रकाश ने बहुत ही गंभीर सवाल किया. “दुश्मनी,  ये  आप क्या कह  रहे हैं, मेरे भैया की तो किसी से कोई दुश्मनी नहीं है, इतने  अच्छे इंसान  का भला कोई दुश्मन हो सकता है. स्कूल, कॉलेज और डी.जी.बी  में  भी किसी से  आजतक उनका झगड़ा नहीं हुआ. वो तो बेहद सीधे और ईमानदार इंसान  है. उनका कोई  दुश्मन नहीं हो सकता” वैभव बिना रुके अपने भाई की तारीफ़ किए  जा रहा था तभी  डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने उसे टोका और बोले “आजकल ईमानदार और अच्छे  लोगो के ही  सबसे ज़्यादा दुश्मन होते हैं, जानते हो ना, और ये डी.जी.बी  क्या है”.  “डी.जी.बी मतलब दौलतगढ़  बायोटेक लिमिटेड. जहाँ मेरे भैया काम  करते  हैं,यहाँ से थोड़ी दूर जंगल के पास ही बहुत बड़ी कंपनी है जिसमे  इंसान और  पेड़ पौधो पे रिसर्च की जाती है, बड़े बड़े वैज्ञानिक  वहाँ काम  करते हैं  और मेरे भैया भी पिछ्ले 2 साल से वहाँ एक वैज्ञानिक  को असिस्ट  कर रहे हैं,  पर पिछ्ले कुछ दिनो से उनकी तबीयत बहुत खराब चल रही है तो  कंपनी ने उनके  ठीक होने तक उन्हे छुट्टी दे दी थी”. 

वैभव एक एक बात का जवाब बिना रुके दिए जा रहा था.  तभी अचानक क्लिनिक के  बाहर एक गाड़ी आकर रुकी जिसमे से एक लंबा कद ,गोरा  रंग और मज़बूत शरीर लिए  आँखों पे काला चस्मा लगाए पुलिस की वर्दी पहने और  हाथ में इंस्पेक्टर का  डंडा हिलाते हुए एक नौजवान मेरे कॅबिन के अंदर  दाखिल हुआ, जिसे देखकर पहले  तो मैं चौंक गया और फिर साथ ही साथ चेहरे पे  हँसी पे भी आ गयी और मैने कहा “  रवि... तू...यहाँ... मेरी आँखो का धोखा है  या तू सच में रवि है.”  वो बोला  “जी डॉक्टर साहब मैं रवि ही हूँ आपका  सबसे पुराना, एकलौता  कमीना दोस्त  इंस्पेक्टर रवि. कल ही यहाँ पोस्टिंग  हुई और आज आपने फोन करके यहाँ बुला  लिया. सोचा था तुझे सर्प्राइज़ दूँगा  पर यहाँ तो सब उल्टा ही हो गया” रवि  मुझे चिड़ाते हुए बोला.  “ बोलो क्यूँ  फोन किया था, क्या लफड़ा  हुआ है  इधर,किसके अपहरण  की रिपोर्ट लिखवा रहा  था फोन पर.”  रवि कुछ ही पल में  अपने पुलिस वाले ढंग में बाते करने लगा.  मैने कहा “रवि यार, बताना तो तुझे  बहुत कुछ था पर फिलहाल जो बताना है वो  ये है कि मेरे एक मरीज दिवाकर को कुछ  लोग जबरन उठा कर ले गये हैं, मैं और  मेरे गुरु डॉक्टर प्रकाश उपर गेस्ट  रूम में बाते कर रहे थे और जब तक हम  नीचे आए तब तक वो लोग दिवाकर को ले जा  चुके थे. उनकी गाड़ी, उनका हुलिया  सब दिवाकर की मा जी को ही पता है, उनके  अलावा यहाँ नीचे कोई और नहीं था,  ये वैभव दिवाकर का छोटा भाई है और इसे   मैने पुलिस में फोन करने के बाद  यहाँ बुलाया है, बाकी तुम खुद इनसे पूछ लो  और हाँ ये लोग पिछ्ले कई  महीनो  से परेशान है तो ज़रा प्यार से ही बात  करना,तुम पुलिस वाले कभी भी शुरू  हो जाते हो ये सब जानते हैं”. रवि  पहले  मुस्कुराया और फिर मेरी तरफ घूरते   हुए बोला की  “ अगर तू मेरा दोस्त   ना  होता तो अभी बता देता की पुलिस  वाले कैसे शुरू होते हैं, शाम को मिलता हूँ  तुझसे तेरे घर ” और इतना कहकर  वो दिवाकर की मा और छोटे  भाई को अपने साथ  पुलिस स्टेशन ले गया.

उसके जाते ही डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने मुझसे कहा “अविनाश बेटा, ये वही रवि है क्या   जिसकी बहन की अनसुलझी  मौत ने तुम्हे आज इतना बड़ा साइकॉलजिस्ट बना दिया .   याद है वो पहला दिन था जब तुम मुझसे मिलने आए थे और उस लड़की  को बचाने  के  लिए तुम मुझसे ही लड़ बैठे थे.

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 8 - Devnagiri 

*डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने जैसे ही रवि की बहन का ज़िक्र  किया मेरी आँखें नम होने  लगी, मैने अपने आप को संभालते हुए उनसे कहा “  चलिए सर, घर चलते हैं. ना तो  आज मेरा यहाँ मन लग रहा है और वैसे भी कुछ  देर में शाम होने वाली है, रवि  भी शाम को घर पर मिलने के लिए बोलकर गया है  और वो ज़रूर आएगा. मैं तो शाम  को पैदल ही घर वापिस जाता हूँ आप अपनी कार  से मेरे घर पहुँचिए मैं नौकर को  बोलकर आपके रहने और खाने पीने का इन्तेजाम  करा देता हूँ. डॉक्टर प्रकाश  बोले,” अगर तुम्हे ऐतराज़ ना हो तो मैं भी  तुम्हारे साथ पैदल ही चलता हूँ,  रास्ते में कुछ बातें भी हो जाएँगी और आज  मैं भी वो जगह देख लूँगा जहाँ  तुम्हे वो अंजानी खुश्बू आती है.” मैने सोचा  था की कुछ पल अकेले रहूँगा तो  फिर से अपने आप को मज़बूत कर लूँगा पर फिर  मैने सोचा की चलो हो सकता है  डॉक्टर प्रकाश को उस जगह पर कुछ ऐसा मिल जाए  जो मैं नहीं ढूंढ  पाया.  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने अपने ड्राइवर को बुलवाया और  उसे समझाया की वो कार लेकर  मेरे घर चला जाए और उनका सामान उनके कमरे में  रख दे. ड्राइवर कार लेकर निकल  गया और मैं और डॉक्टर  प्रकाश घर की ओर चलने  के लिए जैसे ही आगे बढ़े  डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने बगल वाली पान की दुकान की तरफ  इशारा करते हुए कहा   “अविनाश, आज पान खाने का मन हो रहा है. बहुत तारीफ़  सुनी है तुम्हारे मुह  से इसकी,ज़रा देखें तो क्या ख़ास बात है इसके पान  में.” मैं समझ गया की  डॉक्टर प्रकाश ज़रूर उस पान वाले से कुछ बातचीत करना  चाहते हैं.  मैं मना  भी कैसे कर सकता था आख़िर गुरु हैं मेरे. 

जैसे ही हम दोनो पान की दुकान पे पहुँचे डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने कहा “ अरे सुनो,   क्या नाम है तुम्हारा, बढ़िया से 2 पान लगाओ देखें तो  सही तुम्हारा पान   विलासनगर वाले चौरसिया से कितना अच्छा है. “ हमरा नाम हरिओम चौबे है साहिब,   और वो बुडबक  चौरसिया तो चार दिन से पान बनाना सीखा है, हमरे  तो बाप  दादा  भी इसी जगह पर पिछ्ले ना जाने कितने सालो से दौलतगढ़  के लोगो को पान  खिला  रहे हैं. बताइए पत्ता कौन सा लगवाएँगे बनारसी  या दौलतगढ़  का  इशपेसल.”   डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने उसे टोकते हुए कहा “ दौलतगढ़  का स्पेशल पान  का पत्ता,  इस इलाक़े में तो पान की खेती होती ही नही, कब से बेवकूफ़ बना  रहे हो लोगो  को”.  चौबे पहले तो सकपकाया फिर अपनी बात को मजबूत करते हुए  बोला “खेती भले  ही ना होती हो साहिब, पर हम खुद जाके दूर जंगल से ये पान  के पत्ते तौड कर  लाते हैं. ससुरा कोई हिम्मत नहीं करता उधर जाने की और  वहाँ सिर्फ़ एक ही  पान का पेड़ है, ये लंबा चौड़ा, बहुतेही ख़ास पेड़ लगता  है वो, और एक दम  ख़ास स्वाद आता है उसके पत्ते में, आप खाईएगा तो पता  चलेगा आपको. जो भी  खाता है बार बार माँगता है, इसी ने  तो हमका  भर्ल्ड  फेमस बनाया है दौलतगढ़  में.”  जैसे ही उसने अपनी बात पूरी की डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने मेरी और देखा और  आँखों ही आँखों में कुछ समझने का इशारा किया,  मैं भी उनके इशारे को समझ गया  और चुपचाप उनकी बाते सुनता रहा. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने कहा “एक काम करो चौबे,  एक बनारसी पान बना दो और एक अपना ख़ास  दौलतगढ़ इशपेसल, दोनो ख़ाके देखूँगा  और सुबह बताऊँगा  की किसमे ज़्यादा  स्वाद है.” चौबे गुनगुनाते हुए पान बनाने  लगा और बोला “ अविनाश बाबू , ये  साहिब आपके रिस्तेदार हैं क्या, बहुतेही  होशियार मालूम दिखते हैं, आपकी  तरह डाक्टर हैं का”. मैने कहा “ जल्दी जल्दी  पान लगाओ चौबे, ये मेरे  रिस्तेदार ही नहीं मेरे गुरु, मेरे भगवान, सब कुछ  हैं. इनसे मसखरी ना  करना, मुझे बुरा लगेगा. पॅयन दो और हमे  निकलने दो,  पैदल घर जाना है देर  हो जाएगी”. चौबे ने फटाफट हाथ चलाए और पान लिफाफे में  डालते हुए बोला “  माफी देना साहिब, हमका मालूम नहीं था, आप  बुरा ना  मानीएगा. और जब ये आपके इतने ख़ास हैं तो हमारी तरफ से ये दोनो  पान मुफ़त  आपके लिए. दौलतगढ़ में आपका स्वागत है साहिब, लीजिए आपके पान”.  चौबे ने  आख़िर में मसखरी कर ही दी पर डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने उसकी बात का बुरा  नहीं  माना. उनका ध्यान तो पान के पत्ते और उस जंगल के पेड़ पर था. मैने  चौबे से  माचिस की एक तिल्ली ली और दांतो में दबाकर डॉक्टर प्रकाश के साथ   उस गली की  और चल दिया जहाँ वो खुसबू मुझे परेशान किया करती थी.जैसे ही मैं और डॉक्टर प्रकाश उस गली के मोड़ पर  पहुँचे वो खुश्बू फिर मुझे  महसूस होने लगी. मैने डॉक्टर प्रकाश से कहा  “सर, वो खुसबू मुझे इस वक़्त  महसूस हो रही है, क्या आपको कोई ऐसी खुसबू आ  रही है जो एक दम अंजानी हो,  पहली कभी महसूस ना की हो". डॉक्टर प्रकाश का  जवाब भी वही था जो सब लोगो से  मिला करता था “नहीं अविनाश, मुझे भी ऐसा कुछ  महसूस नहीं हो रहा है जिसे मैं  कुछ खास या अंजाना कह सकूँ”.  थोड़ा आगे  बढ़े पर वो खुश्बू सिर्फ़ मुझे ही  महसूस हो रही थी, डॉक्टर प्रकाश   उस  गली की एक एक मकान, दुकान, पेड़  पौधे, गमले और यहाँ तक की दीवारो पे चिपके  पोस्टर तक को गौर से  देख और  सूंघ रहे थे. पर उन्हे कुछ भी अंजानी खुसबू  महसूस नहीं हुई. एक और निराशा  के साथ मैं डॉक्टर प्रकाश के साथ घर की तरफ  बढ़ने लगा. खुसबू से मेरा मन  बैचैन होता जा रहा था और मैं समझ गया था की  आज की रात भी करवटें बदल बदल कर  ही कटेगी क्यूंकी सुबह होने से पहले तो ये  खुसबू मेरे दिमाग़ से जाएगी  नहीं. 


इधर हम दोनो मेरे घर की और बढ़ रहे थे उधर इंस्पेक्टर रवि पुलिस स्टेशन में   दिवाकर की मा और उसके छोटे भाई वैभव से पूछताछ कर रहा था. जो बातें वैभव   ने हमे बताई वो सब सुनने के बाद रवि ने उनसे सवाल किया “ किस साइंटिस्ट को   अस्सिट करा रहा था तुम्हारा भाई, क्या नाम है उसका”. वैभव अपनी मा की तरफ   देखते हुए बोला “ सर, वो तो मुझे भी नहीं पता, भैया की कंपनी का एक सख़्त   क़ानून है की वो डी.जी.बी में हो रही रिसर्च के बारे में किसी को कुछ  नहीं  बता सकते. ना ही कंपनी में कुछ अंदर ले जा सकते है और ना ही बाहर ला  सकते  हैं. ना फोन, ना पेन,ना  पर्स, ना लंच. यहाँ तक की डी.जी.बी  में  अंदर जाने  से पहले यूनिफॉर्म भी गेट पर बने चेंजिंग रूम में ही बदल कर  जानी होती है.  बहुत ही सख़्त क़ानून हैं डी.जी.बी  के पर तन्खवा बहुत  अच्छी होने की वजह  से लोग उनके सारे क़ानून मान लेते हैं. सबका यही सोचना  है की उन्हे तो   कंपनी में काम करने से मतलब है वैसे भी अंदर जाने के बाद  तो खाने पीने से  लेकर काम करने तक सबका ख्याल कंपनी बहुत अच्छे से रखती  है.” वैभव ने  डी.जी.बी  से जुड़ी बहुत की ख़ास बात रवि को बताई. रवि ने  कहा “ ह्म्*म्म,  तो दिवाकर किसके साथ काम कर रहा था, क्या काम कर रहा था,  तुम्हे कुछ नहीं  पता.  किसी पर शक़ भी नहीं है तुम्हे, फिर कौन लेकर जा  सकता उसे डी.जी.बी   के अलावा. और जब डी.जी.बी  ने उसे छुट्टी दे रखी है तो   फिर उसे इस तरह  क्यूँ उठा के ले जाएँगे कंपनी के लोग. याद करो , दिमाग़  पर ज़ोर डालो, कुछ  ऐसा हुआ हो जो दिखने या सुनने में ख़ास ना हो पर शायद  कुछ काम आ जाए. कब से  बीमार है तुम्हारा भाई”. पुलिस  वाले ने अपनी रटी   रटाई बात दोहराई जो वो  हर गवाह या मुलज़िम से दोहराते हैं. वैभव बोला “  सर, बीमार तो भैया 3 महीने  से हैं, पर ऐसा कुछ ख़ास याद नहीं जो मैने आपको  बताया ना हो”. वैभव  बिल्कुल शांत हो गया, रवि भी कुछ देर चुप रहा और बोला  “ यहाँ दस्तख़त कर  दो, मैं पूरी कोशिश करता हूँ तुम्हारे भाई को ढूँढने   की, जब भी फोन करूँ  पुलिस  स्टेशन आ जाना और अपनी मा का ख्याल रखना.  डॉक्टर  अविनाश मेरा दोस्त  है इसलिए तुम्हे ज़्यादा परेशन नहीं होने  दूँगा. जाओ और शहर से बाहर  बिल्कुल मत जाना. कुछ भी खबर मिले, कुछ भी ख़ास  याद आए, तुरंत मुझे फोन  करना. याद रखो, तुमसे ज़्यादा दिवाकर को कोई नहीं  जानता. अब जाओ और अपनी  परेशानी मुझ पर छोड़ जाओ.”  रवि ने उन्हे घर भेज  दिया और गाड़ी ले कर सीधा  मेरे घर की और निकल पड़ा.

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 9 - Devnagiri

*मैं और डॉक्टर प्रकाश घर की तरफ बढ़ रहे थे तभी डॉक्टर प्रकाश  ने सवाल किया “रवि  को कब से जानते हो तुम” मैं समझ गया की डॉक्टर प्रकाश  फिर रवि की बहन के  बारे पूछ्ने वाले हैं पर मैं कब तक उनके सवाल को टरकाता  , यहाँ नहीं तो घर  जाकर डॉक्टर प्रकाश यही सवाल ज़रूर पूछ्ते तो मैने  सोचा   रवि के सामने  बताने से अच्छा  है रास्ते में ही उनके सारे सवालो के  जवाब देता चलूं. “मा  और बाबा का एक्सीडेंट रवि की कार से ही हुआ था सर”  ये सुनते ही डॉक्टर  प्रकाश चौंक गये “क्या कह रहे हो अविनाश, तुम दोनो की  बातो से तो ऐसा लग  रहा था जैसे की तुम दोनो बचपन के दोस्त हो”.  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश कुछ कह पाते  मैं बोल पड़ा “ पुलिस में  चुन लिए जाने  की खबर सुनकर  रवि खुशी से झूम रहा  था, अपने सारे दोस्तो को ये खबर देने के लिए वो अपने  घर से  शहर की तरफ आ  रहा था, रास्ते में उसने मिठाई ली और जैसे ही उसने  अपनी कार बड़े चौराहे की  तरफ मोडी, सामने से मा और बाबा आपस में कुछ बहस  करते हुए आ रहे थे, उनका  ध्यान सामने से आती कार की तरफ नहीं था , रवि ने  पूरी कोशिश की उन्हे बचाने  की  पर होनी को कौन रोक सकता था. रवि की आंखे  बंद हो गयी और उस एक्सीडेंट   ने मा और बाबा की हर रोज़ होने वाली बहस को  हमेशा के लिए ख़तम कर दिया. मा  और बाबा को टक्कर मारते हुए रवि की कार एक  पुरानी बंद बड़ी दुकान से  टकराकर बंद हो गयी. रवि को भी काफ़ी चोट लगी थी  पर वो फिर भी दौड़ता हुआ मा  बाबा के पास आया और आस पास के लोगो की मदद से  उन्हे हॉस्पिटल भी ले गया.  पर मा और बाबा की ज़िंदगी तो उस बहस के साथ ही  ख़तम हो गयी थी. डॉक्टर  उन्हे नहीं बचा पाए, मेरी ज़िंदगी में आए इस अंधेरे के साथ साथ रवि को  भी  अपनी ज़िंदगी बर्बाद होती नज़र आने लगी. 


हॉस्पिटल से मुझे मा और बाबा की मौत की खबर मिली,   जैसे ही मैं हॉस्पिटल   पहुँचा रवि मेरे पास दौड़ते हुए आया और बोला “ मैं हूँ तुम्हारे मा बाप की   मौत का ज़िम्मेदार, मुझे माफ़ कर दो  , 2 ज़िंदगी चली गयी मेरे हाथो और  अगर  पुलिस ने मुझे सज़ा दे दी तो एक और मासूम ज़िंदगी इस दुनिया से चली   जाएगी.  मुझे बचा लो भाई, मैं सारी ज़िंदगी तुम्हे भगवान की तरह पूजुंगा”    मैं कुछ समझ पाता, कुछ देख पाता, कुछ बोल पाता, उससे पहले ही रवि ने मुझे   रोक लिया और मैं सोचता रह गया की पहले अपने मा बाबा से लिपट कर अपने रोके   हुए आँसुओ  को बहने दूं  या फिर इस आदमी की बातो का जवाब दूं जिसने मेरे  मा  और बाबा को मुझसे छीन लिया. मैने रवि को अपने आप से दूर किया और सीधा  मा  बाबा के बेजान शरीर से लिपट लिपट कर रोने लगा. सारी ज़िंदगी जिन्होने  मुझे  पढ़ाने लिखाने के लिए ग़रीबी  के   दिन झेले, ज़िंदगी भर दोनो यही बहस करते रहे  की उनके बेटे को कभी किसी  बात का दुख ना हो, किसी चीज़ की कमी ना हो,   ग़लत लोगो के साथ ना रहे,  अच्छी लड़की से शादी हो, और आज जब उनका बेटा उनके  सारे दुख मिटाने के लायक  बना तो वो मुझे अकेला छोड़ कर चले गये. मैं रोए  जा रहा था और रवि दूर  खड़ा मेरे आँसू रुकने का इंतेज़ार कर रहा था. तभी  पुलिस के 2 सिपाही आए और  रवि से पूछताछ करने लगे. रवि डरा हुआ था और  उन्हे  कोई जवाब दिए बिना  सिर्फ़ मेरी और देखे जा रहा था. मैं चाहता था की मेरे  मा बाबा की जान लेने  वाले को बुरी से बुरी सज़ा मिले पर ना जाने क्यूँ मुझे  ऐसा लगा की उसने  मेरे मा बाबा को  जान बूझ कर नहीं मारा. मैं वहाँ से उठा  और पुलिस वालो से  कहा की रवि के खिलाफ मुझे कोई शिकायत नहीं लिखवानी है.  रवि मेरे पैरो में  गिर पड़ा और बोला की “मैने उन्हे बचाने की बहुत कोशिश  की  थी, पर वो लोग  अपनी बातो में इतने उलझे थे की ना तो उन्हे मेरी कार  दिखाई दी और ना ही  हॉर्न सुनाई दिया. मैने जान बूझ कर कुछ नहीं किया, वो  सिर्फ़ एक एक्सीडेंट  था जो मेरी कार से होना लिखा था". पुलिस ने रवि और मेरे  ब्यान लिख कर मा  बाबा की लाश मेरे हवाले कर दी. उनके शरीर को आख़िरी विदाई  देने के  बाद  जैसे ही मैं शमशान घाट से बाहर निकला रवि वहीं खड़ा मेरा  इंतज़ार कर रहा  था. 

मैने उसे एक नज़र देखा और अपने घर की और चल दिया,  तभी पीछे से आवाज़ आई “  लगता है तुमने मुझे माफ़ नहीं किया ‘दोस्त’, रोज़  रोज़ मरने से तो अच्छा था  तुम मुझे पुलिस से ही ना बचाते, जब तक तुम मुझे  माफ़ नहीं करोगे मैं चैन  से नहीं जी पाऊंगा . मेरे लिए ना सही एक मासूम  ज़िंदगी के लिए मुझे माफ़ कर  दो”. वो पहला दिन था जब उसने मुझे दोस्त कह  कर बुलाया था. मैं रुक गया और  सोचने लगा की कुछ देर पहले जिसने मेरे मा  बाबा को मुझसे छीना वो मुझे दोस्त  कह रहा है. “मैं जानता हूँ, तुम्हारे मा  बाप के अलावा के इस दुनिया में  तुम्हारा कोई नहीं है और मा बाप को खोने  का दुख क्या होता है ये मैं बचपन  से ही जानता हूँ. 10 साल पहले मेरे मा  बाप भी मुझे ऐसे ही छोड़ कर चले गये  थे. मेरा साथ देने वाला कोई नहीं था  पर मैं चाहता हूँ की तुम मेरे दोस्त बन  कर मेरे साथ मेरे घर पर रहो. वैसे  भी तुम अपने घर में अकेले कैसे रह  पाओगे. तुम्हारा साथ पाकर मुझे भी अच्छा   लगेगा और तुम भी अपने आप को अकेला  महसूस नहीं करोगे” रवि ने एक साथ ही  अपने मन की सारी बाते कह डाली. मैं  वहीं खड़ा उसकी सारी बातें सुनता रहा  तभी रवि ने मेरी ओर हाथ बढ़ाया और कहा  “चलोगे ना मेरे साथ, मेरे दोस्त”.  मैं चुप चाप उसकी कार में बैठ गया और  उसने बिना कुछ बाते किए सीधा अपने घर  के बाहर कार को रोका और कहा. “आओ  दोस्त, आज से ये तुम्हारा अपना घर है.  यहाँ की हर चीज़ को अपना समझना और  बेझिझक जो मर्ज़ी माँग लेना. शायद मेरी  ये दोस्ती तुम्हे पसंद आए और  मैने  जो पाप किया है उसके लिए तुम मुझे  हमेशा के लिए माफ़ कर दो”. मैं कार से  उतरा और रवि से कहा “मैं नहीं जानता  की मेरे मा बाबा की मौत के लिए तुम  कितने ज़िम्मेदार हो पर मैं ये ज़रूर  जानता हूँ की तुम एक अच्छे इंसान हो.  माफ़ तो मैने तुम्हे उसी वक़्त कर  दिया था जब पुलिस वाले तुमसे बात कर रहे  थे और मैं अपने मा बाबा से लिपट  कर रो रहा था.  रोते रोते मुझे ऐसा एहसास  हुआ की जैसे मेरे मा बाबा कह रहे  हों की उसे बचा लो, जैसे वो कहना चाहते थे  की ग़लती तुम्हारी नहीं उनकी  थी. अब तुम अपने दिल से ये बोझ निकाल दो की  मैने तुम्हे माफ़ नहीं किया.  और मुझे अकेला छोड़  दो, मैं अपने घर जाना  चाहता हूँ,वहाँ मेरे मा बाबा की  यादें बसी हैं. यहाँ मैं चाह कर भी खुश  नहीं रह पाऊंगा और एक ज़िंदा लाश  के साथ तुम भी कभी खुश नहीं रह पाओगे”.   रवि ने मेरे कंधे पर हाथ रखा और  बोला “दोस्त, परेशानी तो तब होगी जब तुम  दुखी रहोगे, मैं वादा करता हूँ की  कुछ दिनो में मैं तुम्हारे चहरे पे खुशी   लाने में कामयाब रहूँगा. तुम  अंदर चलो, कुछ देर आराम करो. फिर मैं खुद  तुम्हे तुम्हारे घर ले चलूँगा पर  तुम्हे वहाँ रहने नहीं दूँगा.” इतना कहकर  रवि ने दरवाजे पे लगी कुण्डी को  5 बार खटखटाया  और अंदर से आवाज़ आई “ अभी  आती हूँ, भैया”.  कुछ पल के  बाद दरवाजा खुला और जब मैने उस लड़की की और  देखा तो.... चलिए सर, घर आ  गया, बाकी बातें अंदर बैठ कर करेंगे, रवि भी आता  ही होगा, कहीं उसने हमे  उसकी बहन के बारे में बात करते सुन लिया तो फिर  शराब में डूब जाएगा. ना  जाने अभी छोड़ी  भी है या नहीं. डॉक्टर प्रकाश समझ  गये की मैं जानबूझ कर  बात को घुमा रहा हूँ. पर उन्हे यकीन था की जल्द ही वो  मुझसे रवि की बहन के  बारे में सब कुछ जान लेंगे.  घर के बाहर डॉक्टर  प्रकाश का ड्राइवर खड़ा  था और हमारे आने का इंतज़ार कर रहा था. उसने डॉक्टर  प्रकाश से कहा “ सर,  अगर आप  इजाज़त दें तो यहीं पास में मेरी ससुराल है,  मैं आज रात वहाँ हो  आऊँ”. वो शरमा रहा था और डॉक्टर प्रकाश मुस्कुराते हुए  बोले . “क्यूँ  अशोक, शाली  बहुत याद करती है या शलज. चल तू कार लेजा, मेरा  सारा  सामान,दवाइयाँ और फाइल्स मेरे कमरे में रख जा और हाँ याद रहे,सुबह  जल्दी आ  जाना और कार का भी ध्यान रखना, वरना बहुत डाँट पड़ेगी.”  इतना कहकर  मैं  और डॉक्टर  प्रकाश अंदर आ गये.

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 10 - Devnagiri

*मैने डॉक्टर प्रकाश को उनका कमरा दिखाया और कहा “आप  आराम कीजिए मैं भी तब  तक नहा लेता हूँ, अगर आप को किसी भी चीज़  की   ज़रूरत पड़े तो ‘हरीराम’ को  आवाज़ दे दीजिएगा,हरीराम ही इस घर का अकेला  नौकर है और वफ़ादार  भी. हरीराम  ज़रा इधर आओ.” मैने हरीराम को आवाज़ दी और  वो फटाफट  चला आया “ जी बाबू  जी, बुलाया आपने”. मैने उसे समझाया “हरीराम,  ये हमारे सबसे ख़ास मेहमान  हैं, इनकी सेवा में कोई कमी नहीं होनी चाहिए,  ये जब भी आवाज़ दें, जो भी   चीज़ माँगे, एक पल की भी देरी नहीं होनी  चाहिए. वैसे ये सब बताने की  तुम्हे  ज़रूरत नहीं क्यूंकी आजतक तुमने कभी  शिकायत का मौका नहीं दिया”.  हरीराम “जी बाबू जी, मैं अभी साहब जी के लिए  चाय बना के लाता हूँ” कह कर  रसोई की तरफ चल दिया, इतने में डॉक्टर प्रकाश  बोले “चीनी मत डालना, मैं  फीकी चाय पीता हूँ”.  मैं भी अपने कमरे में जाकर  लेट गया और धीरे धीरे मुझे  नींद आने लगी तो मैने सोचा अगर सो गया तो फिर  रात भर नींद नहीं आएगी, नहा  लूँगा तो थकान दूर हो जाएगी.  मैं बिस्तर से  उठा, कपड़े उतारे और बाथरूम  में जाकर शावर के नीचे  आँखें बंद करके नहाने  लगा. कोशिश सिर्फ़ उस खुश्बू  से अपना ध्यान हटाने की थी की अचानक नहाते  नहाते मुझे ऐसा लगा जैसे रवि की  बहन मेरे सामने खड़ी रो रही है. मैं डर  गया और जैसे ही आँखें खुली वहाँ कोई  नहीं था. मैं समझ गया की पुरानी  यादें,वो खुसबू और आज दिन भर हुई परेशानी  ने मेरा मन बैचैन कर दिया है.  मैने कपड़े पहने और हरीराम को चाय लाने के  लिए बोलकर ड्रॉयिंग रूम में बैठ  गया, चाय पीते पीते मैं फिर ना जाने कहाँ  खो गया और डॉक्टर प्रकाश कब  मेरे पास आकर बैठ गये मुझे एहसास तक नहीं हुआ.  उन्होने मेरे हाथ से गिरते  हुए चाय के कप को संभाला और कहा “ बेटा, कहाँ  खोए हुए हो. क्यूँ परेशान हो  रहे हो.” मैं कप को टेबल पर  रखते हुए बोला  “  नहीं नहीं सर, कुछ नहीं बस  ऐसे ही मा बाबा की याद आ गयी”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश  बोले “मा बाबा की या रवि की  बहन की” . मैं पहले  तो चुप रहा फिर बोला  “हाँ  सर, उसकी भी.” तभी डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने अपने मन की बात फिर दोहराई “तो बताओ  ना क्या हुआ जब तुम रवि के  साथ उसके घर पर गये”. मैं बताने ही वाला था की  इतने में रवि हाथ में शराब  की बोतल लिए मुस्कुराता हुआ ड्रॉयिंग रूम में आ  गया और बोला. “देखा, टाइम  पर आ गया ना, तू तो पिएगा नहीं , आप मेरा साथ  देंगे क्या श्रीमान” उसने  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश की और इशारा किया. मैने उसे टोका  और कहा “ ये डॉक्टर  प्रकाश हैं रवि, जाने माने साइकॉलजिस्ट, मेरे गुरु,  इनसे ऐसा मज़ाक, तू  पागल हो गया है क्या”.  रवि  ने अपने पुलिस वाले अंदाज़  में कहा  “ अरे  तेरे गुरु हैं पर मेरे तो मेहमान ही हैं  ना बस, और मेहमानो की  खातिरदारी में कोई कमी नहीं होनी चाहिए. आप अविनाश  की बातो को छोड़िये और  दौलतगढ़ की सबसे मशहूर शराब का आनंद लीजिए , अगर आप  कहें तो मैं अविनाश को  बाहर भेज देता हूँ” रवि खिलखिला के हंसा और इतने  में हरीराम 2 काँच के  ग्लास और पनीर ले आया. शायद रवि आते ही सबसे पहले  सीधा रसोई में गया था और  हरीराम को सब समझा आया था.


“रवि तू पागलपन मत कर, डॉक्टर प्रकाश तेरे साथ शराब पीएँगे क्या, और वैसे   भी मुझे ये सब पसंद नहीं, तू दूसरे कमरे में जाकर पी, मैं और डॉक्टर प्रकाश   यहीं बैठे हैं. जब तेरी बोतल ख़तम हो जाए तो बता देना , साथ में ही डिनर   कर लेंगे.” मैने रवि को गुस्से से धमकाते हुए कहा, पर वो कहाँ मानने वाला   था. रवि ने ग्लास उठाया और शराब डालते हुए बोला “ देख अविनाश, तुझे नहीं   पीनी तो तू दूसरे कमरे में जाकर बैठ जा मैं और डॉक्टर साहब तो यही पीएँगे,   बताइए सिर कितनी डालूं”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश मेरी और रवि की बहश का मज़ा ले रहे   थे और जब रवि नहीं माना तो उन्हे बोलना ही पड़ा “देखो रवि, मैं जानता हूँ   अविनाश शराब नहीं पीता और ना ही किसी शराब पीने वाले को पसंद करता है,  रही  बात मेहमान-नवाज़ी की तो मैं तुम्हे मना नहीं करूँगा. वैसे भी शराब  पीने के  बाद इंसान सच ही बोलता है और मुझे भी तुमसे कुछ बाते पूछनी हैं.  मेरे लिए  छोटे पेक  ही बनाना , जितना हो सकेगा तुम्हारा साथ देता रहूँगा”.  मैं चौंक  गया, चौंक क्या गया मेरे मुह से तो आवाज़ तक नहीं निकली, मैं  यही सोच रहा  था की डॉक्टर प्रकाश को आजतक शराब पीते नहीं देखा और जब पीने  बैठे हैं तो  वो भी रवि जैसे पक्के शराबी के साथ, और रवि से कुछ बाते पूछना  चाहते हैं,  ये ज़रूर उसकी बहन के बारे में बात करेंगे और मुझे पक्का यकीन  है की शराब  की बोतल ख़तम होने से पहले यहाँ ज़रूर कुछ ना कुछ हंगामा खड़ा  होने वाला  है. मैं बस यही सोच रहा था की कैसे डॉक्टर प्रकाश को शराब और  रवि से बाते  करने से रोकूँ.

“सर, आप कहाँ इसके चक्कर में पड़ रहे हैं, ये खुद तो  दारू पीकर चैन से सो  जाएगा और आप पूरी रात नशे में परेशान रहेंगे. इसे  यहीं पीने दो और हम दूसरे  कमरे में चलते हैं”. मैने डॉक्टर प्रकाश को  आख़िरी बार रोकने की कोशिश की  पर आज तो लग रहा था मानो दौलतगढ़ की हर  मशहूर चीज़ को चखने का मन बनाए थे  डॉक्टर प्रकाश. उन्होने ग्लास उठाया और  बोले “ तुम चिंता बहुत करते हो  अविनाश, इतना बड़ा साइकॉलजिस्ट अगर ऐसे  छोटी मोटी बातों पे परेशन होता  रहेगा तो मरीज़ो को कैसे ठीक करेगा. तुम  आराम से हमारेसाथ  बैठ कर बातें  करो अगर तुम्हे लगे की हम नशे में बडबडा   रहे हैं तो हरीराम को बोलकर खाना  लगवा देना. अब तो खुश हो तुम”. मैने अपने  सर पे हाथ मारा और कहा “जैसी आपकी  मर्ज़ी सर, इस पागल के चक्कर में आप आ  ही गये. रवि ने मेरी तरफ बड़े ही कमीने अंदाज़ में आँख मारी और डॉक्टर   प्रकाश के ग्लास से अपना ग्लास टकरा कर बोला “चियर्स,ड्र. साहब”. दोनो लग  गये उस कम्बखत नशे की बोतल  को अपने गले में उतारने.  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश  ने  पीना शुरू किया तो मैं देखता ही रह गया, एक घूँट में पूरी शराब इस तरह   ख़तम किए जा रहे थे मानो इन से ज़्यादा पीने वाला पूरी दुनिया में कोई ना   हो. इधर रवि उनके ग्लास में शराब डालता उधर उनका ग्लास ख़तम. डॉक्टर प्रकाश   को नशा होने लगा और उधर रवि भी धीरे धीरे नशे में ढलता जा रहा था. 

तभी डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने रवि से सवाल किया “ तु...म्म  दोनो की   दोस्त..त.त..दोस्ती  कितनी पूरा..आ...आनी पुरानी  है रवि.” डॉक्टर प्रकाश   की ज़ुबान पे शराब ने अपना असर दिखना शुरू कर दिया था. उन्हे पता नहीं था   की शराब अब उन्हे क्या बुलवा रही है. रवि भी पूरे मूड में था “अरे पुरानी   मत पूछिये, ये पूछिये की कितनी पक्की दोस्ती है हमारी. साला पूरे दौलतगढ़   में कोई अविनाश को टच..च.च..ग्लास छूट गया, सॉरी , साला  कोई टच तो करके  दिखाए, ज़िंदा गाड़ दूँगा वहीं के वहीं. मेरा ज़िगरी है  मेरा दोस्त, ये  कमीना मुझे दारुबाज़ समझता है, जबकि इसे पता है की मैं  दारू किस लिए पीता  हूँ, फिर भी मुझे रोकता रहता है. आप इसके दिमाग़ का  इलाज़ करिए डॉक्टर   साहब्ब्ब्ब, और दारू लेंगे आप” रवि का नशा उसके सर  चढ़ने  लगा. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश भी अब पूरे नशे में दिखने लगे. “ क़िस्स्सस्स  खु...शी  में पीते हो  इतनी दा...रू, हाँ” डॉक्टर प्रकाश का ऐसा ढंग देखकर  मुझे हैरानी भी हो रही  थी और हँसी भी आ रही थी. इस उमर में डॉक्टर प्रकाश  को ये क्या पीने की  सूझी. मैं पहले तो गुस्सा हो रहा था, फिर उन दोनो की  हरकतों  पे हंस रहा था  पर साथ ही साथ  मुझे ये चिंता हो रही थी की जैसे ही  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश रवि की  बहन का ज़िक्र करेंगे ये बोतल फोडनी शुरू कर देगा  और फिर ना जाने क्या  क्या नाटक करेगा.  रवि ने फिल्मी अंदाज़ में जवाब  दिया “ कौन साला, खुशी  में दारू पीता है जनाब, यहाँ तो गम भुलाने के लिए  पीते हैं बस.वरना ज़ालिम  नींद ही नहीं आती, क्या करें”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने  कहा “कैसा गम्मम्म भाई,  कोई छोड़  कर चली गयी क्या तुम्हे, जिसके गम ने  इतना पीने पर  मज़बू..बूर......मज़बूर कर दिया”.  इतना सुनने की देर थी और  रवि के  चेहरे  का रंग बदल गया. मैं समझ गया की मामला हद से बाहर होने वाला  है,और अब अगर  इनमे से कोई भी कुछ बोला तो ना तो रवि ही काबू में आएगा और  ना ही डॉक्टर  प्रकाश को मैं संभाल पाऊंगा . मैने तुरंत हरीराम को आवाज़ दी  और कहा “2  मिनिट के अंदर खाना टेबल पर होना चाहिए, जल्दी जाओ”. हरीराम  खुद कितना  समझदार है इसका अंदाज़ा इसी से लगा लीजिए की मेरे कहने की मेरे  बुलाने की  देर थी और उसने जवाब दिया “खाना, लगा दिया है साहब, 2 मिनिट भी  नहीं रुकना  पड़ेगा आपको. आइए रवि बाबू, आइए डॉक्टर  साहब. उसने बड़ी  चालाकी से माहोल    को ऐसा संभाला की मुझे कुछ करने की ज़रूरत ही नहीं  पड़ी. मैं मन ही मन  हरीराम का शुक्रिया अदा कर रहा था की आज उसने मेरे घर  में होने वाले  हंगामे  को रोक लिया. हरीराम ने रवि का हाथ पकड़ा और उसे  डाइनिंग टेबल तक  ले गया, उधर मैं उठा और डॉक्टर प्रकाश की मदद करने के लिए  जैसे ही उनकी तरफ  हाथ बढ़ाया , वो मुस्कुराए और बगल में रखे फूलदान की  तरफ इशारा किया. मैने  सोचा की ये नशे में फूलदान को कुछ और समझ रहे हैं,   पर जैसा मैं सोच रहा  था वैसे कुछ  नहीं था, उन्होने  तो एक घूँट भी शराब  नहीं पी थी, बड़ी  चालाकी से धीरे धीरे अपनी शराब को उन्होने बगल में खड़े  फूलदान में उडेल  दिया था. जब भी रवि मेरी तरफ देखता था या उसकी नज़र  डॉक्टर प्रकाश से हटती  थी, वे अपनी शराब उस फूल दान में उडेल देते थे. मैं  हँसने लगा और डॉक्टर  प्रकाश भी मुस्कुराने लगे.

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 11 - Devnagiri

*डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने मुझे चुप रहने को कहा और हम सभी  लोग चुप चाप आकर रवि के  साथ खाना खाने बैठ गये. हरीराम ने बारी बारी से  सबकी प्लेट में खाना परोसना  शुरू किया और रवि से पूछा “ साहब जी, दही  लेंगे क्या आप” . (जो लोग शराब  नहीं पीते उन्हे मैं बता दूं की दही पीने  से शराब का नशा कम हो जाता है और  अगर बैचैनी हो रही तो बहुत आराम मिलता है  ). रवि ने अपना सर हिलाकर मना कर  दिया तो डॉक्टर  प्रकाश फिर बोल पड़े  “क्या हुआ रवि, मेरी किसी बात का बुरा  मान गये क्या, अगर मेरी किसी बात से  तुम्हे दुख पहुँचा है तो मेरा तुम्हे  दुखी करना का कोई इरादा नहीं था,  मैं तो बस तुम्हारे साथ शराब पीने का मज़ा  ले रहा था और तुम्हे छेड़ रहा  था, तुम कहो तो मैं सबके सामने तुमसे माफी  माँग लेता हूँ”. मैने डॉक्टर   प्रकाश की तरफ हैरान होते हुए देखा तो  उन्होने मेरा हाथ दबा कर मुझे अंजान  बने रहने का इशारा किया. “मेरी जुड़वा  बहन, मेरी ज़िंदगी, मेरा सब कुछ,  रश्मि, अकेला छोड़ कर चली गयी मुझे डॉक्टर  सहाब”. पूरे घर में सन्नाटा  छा  गया जब रवि ने टेबल पर रखी एक चम्मच को  घूमाते हुए डॉक्टर प्रकाश के सवाल  का जवाब दिया जिसे सुनने के लिए उन्होने  इतना बड़ा खेल रचा था . “ हर रात  आँसू बहा कर ना काटनी पड़े इसी गम मे शराब  पीकर चुप चाप सो जाता हूँ, खुद  को मौत के हवाले नहीं कर सकता क्यूँ की जब  तक ज़िंदा हूँ तब तक अपने  दोस्त का साथ निभाने की कसम दी हुई है मैने  अविनाश को. इसने अपनी ज़िंदगी  में आई हर खुशी खो दी फिर भी लोगो की ज़िंदगी  में खुशिया लाता है और खुद  को इतना मज़बूत किए हुए है की लोगो को जीना  सीखा देता है. मैं इसके जितना  मज़बूत नहीं इसलिए इस शराब के सहारे ज़िंदा  रहने की कोशिश कर रहा हूँ. अब  तो मिल गया ना आपको अपने हर सवाल का जवाब” सब  बिल्कुल चुप थे, कोई कुछ  नहीं बोल रहा था. रवि उठा और खाना खाए बिना ही  उपर की मंज़िल पर बने  बेडरूम में सोने चला गया. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने बस इतना  कहा की “सवाल तो अभी   और बाकी हैं रवि, पर सही वक़्त आने पर पूछूँगा”. मैने  हरीराम को इशारा  किया की रवि को बेडरूम तक छोड़  कर आए और उसका ख्याल रखे.


बड़ी मुश्किल से रवि शांत हुआ था और डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने जाते जाते फिर उसे   छेड़  दिया, पर अब मैने ये सोच लिया था की डॉक्टर प्रकाश जो कुछ भी कर रहे   हैं, सोच समझकर कर  रहे हैं. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने एक प्लेट में खाना लगाया और   प्लेट लेकर रवि के कमरे की तरफ चलने लगे, मैने उन्हे रोका और कहा “सर, आप   क्यूँ उसके पीछे पड़े हैं, आप क्या सोचते हैं की आपके कहने से वो खाना खा   लेगा. मैं उसे अच्छी  तरह जानता हूँ और वैसे भी अब वो शराब के नशे में   धुत्त है, थोड़ी देर सोने दो, मैं हरीराम से बोल दूँगा की रात में एक बार   उससे खाना पूछ  लेगा". डॉक्टर प्रकाश तो जैसे आज ही सब कुछ जान लेना चाहते   थे, वो बोले “ चलो जैसा तुम चाहो, खाना खा लिया जाए अब”. मैने कहा “जी सर,   बिल्कुल, लाइये मैं मदद कर देता हूँ आपकी, क्या लेंगे आप, चपाती या   चावल,वैसे बेहतर यही होगा की आप हरीराम की बनाई हुई हर एक चीज़ थोड़ी थोड़ी   चख लें, मैं दावा करता हूँ आप उंगलियाँ चाटते  रह जाएँगे, ऐसा जादू है   उसके हाथो में”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश को ना जाने क्या हुआ और ज़ोर से हंसते हुए   बोले “बेटा अविनाश, एक बात बताओ, ये दौलतगढ़  की हर चीज़ ख़ास है क्या ,   चौबे का पान हो या हरीराम का खाना, साइकॉलजिस्ट अविनाश हो या मरीज दिवाकर,   इंस्पेक्टर रवि हो या उसकी बहन रश्मि”. जब रवि ने रश्मि का नाम लिया तब   उतना दिल नहीं दुखा,जितना डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने मज़ाक में उसका नाम लेते हुए   कहा. मेरा दिल अंदर से रोने लगा और मैं वहाँ से उठते हुए बोला “सर, बुरा ना   माने तो मैं थोड़ी देर अकेला बैठ सकता हूँ, आप खाना खाइए , मैं बाहर सड़क   पर टहल लेता हूँ. आपको किसी भी चीज़ की ज़रूरत  पड़े तो हरीराम को आवाज़  दे  देना". उन्होने कहा “कोई बात नहीं बेटा, तुम चलो मैं खाना खा कर तुम्हे   बाहर मिलता हूँ".

डॉक्टर  प्रकाश तो मेरे मन की बैचैनी  समझ गये लेकिन  मैं ये नहीं समझ पाया की रश्मि का नाम लेना उनका मज़ाक नहीं बल्कि मुझे  रश्मि की यादो में उलझा कर रश्मि के बारे में सब कुछ जान लेने की ये उनकी  एक और तरकीब का हिस्सा था. यही सोचते हुए मैं अपने घर से बाहर निकल आया और  सड़क पे टहलना शुरू कर दिया, रश्मि की यादो मे मैं इतना खो गया की सड़क से  गुजर रहे लोगो के बीच मुझे रश्मि ही दिखाई देने लगी. कोई लड़की अपने प्रेमी  लड़के के हाथो में हाथ डाले गुजरती तो ऐसा लगता जैसे मैं और रश्मि ही उस  सड़क से जा रहे हों. किसी लड़की को अपने प्रेमी से झगड़ते देखता तो ऐसा  लगता मानो रश्मि मुझसे झगड़ा कर रही हो, किसी लड़के को अपनी प्रेमिका के  साथ हँसी मज़ाक करते देखता तो मानो मैं खुद रश्मि के साथ अठखेलिया कर रहा  हूँ. पर एक ही पल में वो सब एक सपने की तरह मेरी आँखो से दूर हो जाता था.  इन्ही सब सपनो में लगभग 20-25 मिनट  गुजर गयी और तभी डॉक्टर  प्रकाश भी  खाना खा कर बाहर मेरे पास आए और बोले “अब मन कैसा है, अंदर चलें, कुछ देर  बातें करते हैं फिर मैं भी सोने चला जाऊँगा  , आज वैसे भी एक पल का भी आराम  नहीं मिला”. मैने कहा “चलिए सर, वैसे भी मैं तो ये सोच कर बाहर आया था की  इधर उधर ध्यान लगाऊँगा  तो शायद, पुरानी यादो से ध्यान हट जाएगा, पर यहाँ  आकर तो मैं उल्टा और ज़्यादा गहराइयों में खो गया. चलिए अंदर चलते हैं.  वहीं आराम करेंगे.” डॉक्टर प्रकाश कहाँ आराम करने वाले थे, उन्हे तो बस  मुझसे रश्मि के बारे में सब कुछ जान लेने की जल्दी थी. 

हम लोग ड्रॉयिंग रूम में आये और डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने आते ही फिर रवि के बारे  में बात करना शुरू कर दिया “ तुम्हे क्या लगता है अविनाश, ये रवि सच में  अपनी बहन के गम में इतनी शराब पीता है, मुझे तो ये पक्का शराबी लगता है जो  अपनी बहन की मौत को अपनी शराब पीने की वजह बताकर लोगो का बेवकूफ़ बनाता है.  हज़ारों लोग अपने भाई बहन को खो देते हैं, भाई बहन क्या पूरे परिवार को खो  देते हैं, अपने प्यार को खो देते हैं, इसकी बहन क्या बाकी लोगो की बहन से  ज़्यादा ख़ास थी जिसके जाने के गम ये बोतल  भर भर कर शराब पी जाता है और  बाकी लोग आज भी शराब को हाथ तक नहीं लगाते”. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश का इशारा मेरी  तरफ था और उनकी इतनी कटीली बातें मेरे दिमाग़ को छलनी  करने के लिए काफ़ी  थी, मुझसे रहा नहीं गया और मैं झिल्लाते हुए बोला “ जी सर, ख़ास थी रश्मि,  सारी दुनिया से ख़ास, अपने भाई के बिना खाना नहीं खाती थी, अपने भाई से  पूछे बिना घर से बाहर नहीं जाती थी, अपने भाई को कभी दुखी नहीं देख पाती  थी, अपने भाई से पूछे बिना किसी से बात तक नहीं करती थी, अपने भाई की हर  बात मानती थी और कभी कोई ऐसा काम नहीं किया जिससे उसके भाई को ज़रा भी  शर्मिंदगी या दुख पहुँचा हो. जीतने लोग उस मोहल्ले में रहते थे हर किसी की  ज़ुबान पर बस यही बात हुआ करती थी की बहन भाई हों तो ऐसे, ना तो अपनी बहन  से इतना लाड़ करने वाला ऐसा भाई देखा, और ना ही अपने भाई की इतनी चिंता  करने वाली ऐसी बहन देखी. ना तो अपने भाई से कभी झगड़ा किया और ना कभी किसी  ज़रूरत को पूरा करने की ज़िद, और ना ही कभी उसके भाई ने अपनी बहन की खुशी  में कोई कमी छोडी. पलको पर रखता था अपनी बहन को, मा बाप खोने के बाद ना तो  उसकी पढ़ाई में कमी होने दी और ना ही कभी उसकी ज़रूरतो में कोई कटोती की.  कुछ बातें जो एक लड़की सिर्फ़ किसी औरत या लड़की से कह सकती है या कोई ऐसी  चीज़ की ज़रूरत हो जो वो अपने भाई से नहीं मंगा सकती उसका ख्याल रखते हुए  उसने पड़ोस वाले घर की एक औरत को समझा रखा था की उसकी बहन को अगर किसी भी  चीज़ की ज़रूरत हो तो बिना पूछे उसे लाकर दे दें और उसके पैसे वो शाम को  आते ही दे दिया करता था. इतनी ख़ास थी रश्मि और इतना ही ख़ास है रवि”. मैने  बिना रुके रश्मि और रवि के बारे में सब कुछ बता दिया पर डॉक्टर प्रकाश को  तो जैसे कुछ फ़र्क ही नहीं पड़ा. उन्होने उंघते हुए कहा “ हर समझदार बहन और  हर ज़िम्मेदार भाई ऐसे ही होते हैं” मुझे नहीं लगता इस सब में इतना कुछ  ख़ास था की एक इंसान इतनी शराब पीने लगे. ज़रूर पहले से ही शराबी होगा”.  डॉक्टर प्रकाश की बात सुनकर मुझे इतना गुस्सा आया पर चाह कर भी अपने गुरु  को उस गुस्से का एहसास नहीं करा पाया.

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 12 - Devnagiri* 

“नहीं सर, रवि पहले बिल्कुल शराब नहीं पीता था, मैं  तो काफ़ी समय उसके साथ  रहा हूँ, मुझे उसकी एक एक  आदत का पता है,   रश्मि  की मौत के बाद से ही  इसने शराब पीना शुरू किया है”. मैने बिकुल शांत रह कर  डॉक्टर प्रकाश की बात  का जवाब दिया.  तभी डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने अपनी अगली  तरकीब लगाई “क्या कहा,  तुम उसके साथ रहे हो, इसका मतलब जब रवि तुम्हे अपने  घर ले गया था तब तुमने  वहाँ रहना शुरू कर दिया था”. मैने कहा “हाँ, रवि  के घर का दरवाजा खुलने के  बाद मैं रवि को मना नहीं कर पाया”. “अच्छा, ऐसा  क्या ख़ास था वहाँ, कोई  राजशाही हवेली थी या कोई शानदार बंगला” डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने फिर एक तीर छोड़ा  जिसके लगते ही मेरे मुह से निकला “घर के अंदर  से जो आवाज़ आई थी वो रश्मि  की ही थी, जैसे ही रश्मि ने दरवाजा खोला, मैं  उसे देखता ही रहा गया.  गुलाबी  रंग के कपड़ो में दूध जैसा रंग लिए एक  लड़की मेरे सामने खड़ी थी.  लंबे घने बाल  जिनसे गिरती  पानी  की बूंदे और  उन बूँदो पर पड़ती सूरज की  रोशनी   ऐसे चमक रही थी मानो  मोती चमक रहे  हों. कानो में लटकी छोटी छोटी   झुमकीयाँ उसकी पतली सी गर्दन में लटके  गुलाबी रंग के मोतियों के हार की  खूबसूरती में चार चाँद लगा रहे थे.  उन  गहरी नीली आँखों में बसी बेशुमार   हया और  उसके गुलाब से कोमल होटो  पे आई  हल्की सी मुस्कान यही बता रही थी  की क्या कोई इनसे भी ज़्यादा  खूबसूरत  हो सकता है. उसके मुस्कुराते चेहरे  और फूल सी नाज़ुक उंगलियों के अलावा  उसने अपने शरीर को इतनी खूबी से ढक रखा  था की देखने वाला पल भर में समझ  जाए की कितनी समझ और लिहाज है उस चाँद सी   चमकती रूप की मूरत में. उसे देख  कर ही पता चल रहा था की वो  नहा रही थी  इसीलिए दरवाजा खुलने में थोड़ा  समय लगा.  उसने दरवाजा खोलते ही कहा “ माफ़  करना भैया, थोड़ी देर लग गयी,  और हाँ कहाँ है मेरी मिठाई, मुझे यकीन है  मेरे भैया का सिलेक्सन हो गया”.  उस मासूम से चेहरे पर जो मुस्कुराहट थी वो  एक पल में चली गयी जब उसने रवि  के चेहरे पर छाई खामोशी को पढ़ लिया. वो  बोली “क्या हुआ भैया, आप इतने  खामोश क्यूँ हैं, कुछ बोलते क्यूँ नहीं”. रवि  ने अपनी आँखों से मेरी तरफ  इशारा किया और बोला “आज से ये हमारे मेहमान  हैं,अंदर चलो सब बताता हूँ”.  जैसे ही रश्मि ने मुझे देखा वो नज़रे झुकाकर  अंदर चली गयी. अपने भाई की  आवाज़ सुनकर इतनी खुशी से उसने दरवाजा खोला था  की उसने ये भी ध्यान नहीं  दिया की उसके भाई के साथ कोई और भी बाहर खड़ा है.  उसकी एक एक हया मुझे  उसकी और खींचे जा रही थी. पर ये खिंचाव अभी प्यार  नहीं था. वो तो बस उसकी  खूबसूरती और मासूमियत ने मुझे उसकी और खींच लिया  था.


हम अंदर गये जहाँ एक बड़े  से आँगन के बीचो बीच   बहुत ही सुंदर 2   कुर्सियाँ रखी थी मानो किसी ने उन्हे बड़े मन से सजाया हो, रवि और मैं उन   कुर्सियों पर बैठ गये, रश्मि अंदर से पानी लेकर आई और इस बार फिर उसकी   समझदारी ने मुझे उसकी और देखने पर मजबूर कर दिया. हल्के गुलाबी रंग की   चुन्नी से उसने अपने सर को ढक लिया था, जिसने उसकी खूबसूरती को और बढ़ा   दिया. मैं चाह कर भी अपनी नज़रे उससे हटा नहीं पाया और तभी  रवि ने कहा “   पानी लोगे दोस्त, यही है वो मासूम ज़िंदगी जिसे बचाने के लिए मैं तुमसे बार   बार माफी माँग रहा था. ये मेरी एकलौती और प्यारी बहन रश्मि है , मा और   पिताजी को खोने के बाद बस अब यही मेरी सब कुछ है”. रश्मि पानी रख कर वापिस   अंदर चली गयी और जाते जाते रवि को अंदर आने का इशारा भी किया. रवि वहाँ से   उठा और बोला “ मैं तुम्हारे लिए चाय बनवाता हूँ,तुम यहीं बैठो”. रवि अंदर   गया और रश्मि ने बोलना शुरू किया  “ कौन हैं ये, क्यूँ माफी माँग रहे थे   इनसे, और मा पिताजी का इनसे क्या लेना देना, पहले तो कभी नहीं देखा इन्हे,   फिर किसी से मेरी शादी की बात कर आए क्या आप,और आज तो आप बड़े शहर  गये  थे  पुलिस  में अपनी भर्ती का पता करने, फिर ये शादी की बात करने वालो को  कैसे  साथ ले आए, कहाँ है मेरी मिठाई, पहले बताओ आप पुलिस बन रहे हो या  नहीं”.  रश्मि ने एक साथ  अनगिनत   सवालो की मूसलाधार बारिश कर दी जिसे  रोकने के  लिए रवि ने उसके मुह पर हाथ रखा और बोला “चुप हो जा मेरी मा,  उसने तेरी बात  सुन ली तो उठ कर चला जाएगा, पुलिस में तो मेरी भर्ती हो गयी  है,और मैं  तेरे लिए मिठाई भी लेकर आ रहा था, पर रास्ते में मेरी कार से  इसके मा बाबा  का एक्सीडेंट  हो गया और उनकी जान चली गयी”. रवि ने जैसे ही  रश्मि के मूह  से हाथ हटाया, रश्मि का मूह खुला का खुला रह गया. “हाआआअ....   ये क्या हो  गया भैया, अब क्या होगा, अब तो आप मुशिबत में आ जाएँगे, आपका  पुलिस बनने का  सपना कभी पूरा नहीं होगा”. कहते कहते रश्मि की आँखो से  आँसू बहने लगे, अपने भाई का पुलिस  बनने का सपना टूटते हुए सोच कर ही वो रो पड़ी, मानो  किसी ने उसके शीशे  जैसे नाज़ुक दिल पर पत्थर मार दिया हो.  तभी रवि ने उसे  संभालते हुए कहा “ सब कुछ ठीक हो गया रश्मि, ये इंसान जो  बाहर बैठा है ये  इंसान नहीं देवता है. इसने हम दोनो की ज़िंदगी को बर्बाद  होने से बचा लिया.  इसने पुलिस से मेरी कोई शिकायत  नहीं की और कुछ ले दे  कर पुलिस ने वो केस  ही ख़तम कर दिया”. रश्मि के मायूस चेहरे पर मानो खुशी  की लहर दौड़ गयी.  वो  चाहती थी की अभी दौड़कर मेरा शुक्रिया अदा करे पर वो  शर्म और हया की नायाब  मूरत अपने भाई से पूछे बिना भला मेरे पास कैसे आती  और  बिना मुझे जाने  किसी गैर इंसान से बात करने की हिम्मत भी कैसे करती,  आख़िर यही तो उसकी  ख़ासियत थी. पर कहते हैं ना की नेक दिल से कुछ करना  चाहो तो देर सवेर हो ही  जाता है. रवि ने  जैसे ही उसे बताया की मा बाबा को  खोने के बाद अब मैं  उनके साथ ही रहने वाला हूँ, रश्मि ने मन ही मन सोच  लिया की वो एक दिन ज़रूर  मुझसे बात करेगी.  


रवि ने रश्मि से  कहा की अब रोना बंद करो और जल्दी से 2 कप चाय  बना कर ले   आओ. रवि मेरे पास आकर बैठ गया और बोला “ देखो दोस्त, ये मेरा छोटा सा   परिवार है और मैं चाहता हूँ की अब तुम भी इसे अपना ही परिवार समझो. ना तो   मुझे ज़रा भी परेशानी  है और ना ही मेरी बहन तुम्हारे यहाँ रहने का बुरा   मानेगी”. मैं कुछ बोल पाता उससे पहले ही रश्मि चाय लेकर आ गयी. मैं चाह कर   भी  उससे नज़रे नहीं हटा पा रहा था, और यही सोच कर ही मैने जल्दी जल्दी   अपनी चाय  ख़तम की और रवि से कहा “देखो रवि, मैं अंदर से टूट चुका हूँ और   मुझे ना जाने क्यूँ ऐसा लग रहा है की मेरा यहाँ रहना ठीक नहीं. मैं चाह कर   भी यहाँ नहीं रह पाऊँगा  तुम बस मुझे मेरे घर छोड़  दो और मेरे गम की  उदासी  से  अपने हंसते खेलते छोटे  से परिवार में खामोसी ना लाओ, मेरा क्या  है ,  कुछ दिन मा बाबा की यादों के साथ काट  लूँगा और धीरे धीरे फिर अपनी  ज़िंदगी  को आगे बढ़ाने की कोशिश करूँगा. तुम मुझे जाने दो” और मैं वहाँ से खड़ा हो  कर बाहर की और चलने लगा. तभी पीछे से एक बहुत धीमी सी आवाज़ आई.

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 13 - Devnagiri*


“लगता है इन्होने हमे माफ़ नहीं किया,भैया” वो रश्मि  की आवाज़ थी, मैं एक पल रुका और फिर बाहर की तरफ जाने के लिए जैसे ही मैने  कदम बढ़ाया तो ऐसा लगा मानो किसी ने मेरे पैर वहीं बाँध दिए हों. मैं चलने  की कोशिश कर रहा था पर ना जाने क्यूँ मेरा दिल बार बार मुझसे कह रहा था की  एक बार रश्मि की तरफ मुड़ कर देख लूँ, मैने धीरे से पीछे मुड़ कर देखा तो  रश्मि सामने वाले कमरे की चौखट पर सर लगाए मेरी और देख रही थी, उस मासूम  चेहरे पर उदासी के बादल देख कर मुझे ऐसा लगा जैसे वो अभी आँसू बनकर बरसने  वाले हैं. उस खूबसूरत चेहरे पर आई मायूसी को देखकर पत्थर से पत्थर दिल भी  पिघल जाता. तभी रवि बोल पड़ा “ दोस्त, मैने कहा था ना की तुम्हारे यहाँ  रहने से ना मुझे कोई परेशानी है और ना ही मेरी बहन को, अब भी अगर तुम्हे  लगता है की हम झूठा दिखावा कर रहे हैं तो तुम चाहो तो हमे छोड़ कर जा सकते  हो, हम सोच लेंगे की हुमारी ज़िंदगी में हम दोनो के अलावा के कोई नहीं  आएगा”. रवि की इतनी बातें मुझे वहाँ रुकने के लिए मज़बूर करने को काफ़ी थी.  मैने कहा “ मेरा सामान, मा बाबा की तस्वीर और मेरी कुछ किताबें मुझे लानी  हैं, तुम अगर मेरे साथ चलो तो जल्दी वापिस आ जाएँगे”. इतना कहने भर की देर  थी और दोनो भाई बहन के चेहरे खुशी से खिल उठे. रवि ने रश्मि की और देखा और  आँखो ही आँखो में दोनो ने एक दूसरे को अपनी खुशी का इज़हार किया. रवि उठा  और बोला “ सामान भी आ जाएगा, पहले तुम अपना कमरा देख लो, अगर तुम्हे पसंद आ  जाए तो सुबह शाम सफाई करने एक नौकरानी आती है, हम सामान ले आते हैं और  रश्मि उसे बोलकर तुम्हारा कमरा साफ़ सुथरा करा देगी, अगर पसंद ना आए तो तुम  मेरे कमरे में ही रह सकते हो”. रवि की बातो का मैने एक ही जवाब दिया “  जैसा भी है मुझे पसंद है, जब मुझे यहाँ रहना ही है तो पसंद नापसंद का कोई  सवाल ही नहीं पैदा होता, कुछ कमी महसूस होगी तो मैं खुद ठीक कर लूँगा,  परिवार का हिस्सा बनाया है तो परिवार की तरह ही रहना पड़ेगा, मेहमानो की  तरह नहीं”. इतना सुनकर तो रवि और खुश हो गया और पीछे खड़ी रश्मि भी  मुस्कुराने लगी.

रवि ने कार की चाबी उठाई और बोला “ रश्मि, मैं अपने दोस्त के साथ यूँ गया  और यूँ आया. नौकरानी आए तो वो उपर वाला कमरा साफ़ करा देना, बहुत दिनो से  बंद पड़ा है, देख लेना अगर बिस्तर,चादर,पर्दे कुछ भी बदलना पड़े तो पापा  वाले कमरे की अलमारी से निकल लेना और हाँ ध्यान से पापा का कमरा तुरंत बंद  कर देना, ग़लती से भी खुला ना रहे”. रश्मि ने हाँ में सर हिलाया और रवि ने  मुझे बाहर चलने का इशारा किया. मैं और रवि मेरे घर की तरफ निकल पड़े और  थोड़ी दूर जाकर मैने रवि से पूछा “ इतना सब करने की क्या ज़रूरत है रवि,  तुम लोग मुझे अपने साथ रखना चाहते हो वो ठीक है पर उस बेचारी को इतने काम  करने के लिए क्यूँ बोल कर आए, मैं खुद वापिस पहुँचकर अपना कमरा साफ़ कर  लेता और तुम्हारे साथ मिलकर उसमे सामान भी जमा देता”. रवि ने मेरी ओर देखा  और कहा “ वो बेचारी नहीं है दोस्त, वो मुझसे ,तुमसे, हम दोनो से मज़बूत है,  उसे घर सजाने का शौक है और उसे इन्ही कामो से खुशी मिलती है. मा पिताजी के  जाने के बाद इन्ही सब कामो से अपना दिन काटा करती थी, वरना तुमने देख लिया  और कौन है उसके साथ बातचीत करने वाला. मैं तो दिन भर बाहर ही रहता हूँ  क्यूँ की शाम को कुछ कमा कर भी लाना होता है, वो दिन भर अकेली ही रहती है  तो घर की चीज़ो को इधर उधर सजाने में लगी रहती है. तुम देखना शाम को  तुम्हारा कमरा एक दम चमकता हुआ मिलेगा” रवि मुस्कुराया और कार को मेरे घर  की तरफ मोड़ दिया. मेरे घर पहुँचते ही मैने रवि से पूछा “ तुम्हारे पापा के  कमरे में कुछ कीमती सामान रखा है क्या जो जाते जाते तुमने रश्मि को बोला  की तुरंत ताला लगाकर बंद कर दे”. रवि ने कार का दरवाजा बंद किया और बोला  “कीमती नहीं,बेशक़ीमती सामान है उस कमरे में, कभी मौका आया तो ज़रूर  दिखाऊंगा”. इतना कहकर रवि ने मेरी तरफ घर का दरवाजा खोलने का इशारा किया और  अंदर आते ही उसने कहा “ बताओ जल्दी जल्दी, क्या क्या पैक करना है, मैं  तुम्हारी मदद करता हूँ, ज़्यादा देर नहीं रुकने दूँगा तुम्हे, क्या पता तुम  फिर अपना मन बदल लो”. मैं हल्का सा मुस्कुराया और सामने रखे सूटकेस और एक  बड़े से बेग की तरफ इशारा किया. “इसमे कुछ कपड़े और मेरी किताबे रख लेता  हूँ , और मा बाबा की तस्वीर, बाकी कुछ नहीं लेना मुझे”. मैं सामान पैक कर  रहा था और रवि मेरे कमरे में टंगी तस्वीरे, सर्टिफिकेट्स, इनाम और फोटो  एल्ब्म वगेरा देख रहा था. “दोस्त, क्या करते हो तुम, और ये क्या अजीब सी  तस्वीरे हैं. मुझे तो कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा की इनमे क्या बना है , क्या ख़ास  है, किसी पैंटिंग में सिर्फ़ हंसता हूँ मुह बना है तो किसी में सिर्फ़  आँखें , किसी में शेर और इंसान आपस में गले मिल रहे हैं तो किसी में सिर्फ़  बिखरे हुए रंग. क्या है ये सब, ऐसा तो कहीं नहीं देखा” और ये मेडल्स, इनाम  कहाँ जीते , कुछ बताओ तो सही”. मैं हंसा और बोला “ मैं साइकॉलजी की पढ़ाई  कर रहा हूँ और एक अच्छा साइकॉलजिस्ट बनना चाहता हूँ, और ये तस्वीरे हमे  बहुत कुछ सिखाती है. इन्हे रख लो, मैं तुम्हारे घर चल कर बता दूँगा की किस  तस्वीर के पीछे क्या छुपा है”. रवि ने सारी तस्वीरे उतार ली और तब तक मैने  भी अपना सामान पैक कर लिया. मा बाबा की कोई भी फोटो एक साथ नहीं थी क्यूँ  की ज़िंदगी भर बहस ही करने वाले 2 लोगो की एक दूसरे के साथ फोटो कैसे हो  सकती है. मैने उनकी 2 फोटो उठाई और सीने से लगा ली. सामान कार में रखा और  आख़िरी बार अपने उस घर को देखने लगा जिसमे मेरी ज़िंदगी की सारी यादें बसी  थी. मैं रोना चाहता था पर आँसू शायद अभी बाहर आने को तैयार नहीं थे. रवि ने  कार का दरवाजा खोलते हुए कहा “ बैठो दोस्त, शाम होने लगी है, घर जल्दी  पहुँचना है”. मैं रवि की बात को समझ गया और बिना देर किए उसके साथ फिर वहीं  चल दिया जहाँ से अब वापिस जाना नामुमकिन था.


रास्ते में रवि ने मुझसे पूछा “क्या खाना पसंद करोगे दोस्त, आज पहली बार  हमारे साथ खाना खा रहे हो, मैं चाहता हूँ की तुम्हारी पसंद का खाना बनवा  दूं. पास में ही बाज़ार है तुम कार में ही बैठो मैं ले आता हूँ”. मैने रवि  को समझाया “ तुम्हे लगता है की जो तुम खिलाओगे वो मुझे पसंद नहीं आएगा, मैं  एक आम इंसान हूँ रवि और मेरी पसंद नापसंद को लेकर इतना परेशान होने की कोई  ज़रूरत नहीं. मुझे यकीन है की तुम्हारे घर में जो कुछ भी बना होगा वो  अच्छा ही बना होगा”. मुझे पता था की रश्मि आज खुद ही कुछ ना कुछ ख़ास  बनाएगी, आख़िर मेरे वहाँ रुकने के फ़ैसले से वो कितना खुश थी वो उसके  मुस्कुराते होटो ने बता दिया था. रवि बोला “ चलो तो फिर देखते हैं, मेरी  प्यारी बहन ने आज क्या बनाया होगा, मुझे तो अपनी बहन की बनाई हर चीज़ में  स्वाद आता है, अब तुम्हे अच्छा लगेगा या नहीं ये तो खाना खाने के बाद ही  पता चलेगा”. रवि हंसा और हम वहाँ से सीधा रवि के घर आ गये. एक बार फिर वही  सब हुआ जो आज दिन में हुआ था, जब मैं पहली बार यहाँ आया था. रवि ने फिर 5  बार दरवाजे की कुण्डी को खटखटाया और अंदर से फिर वही आवाज़ आई ‘अभी आती हूँ  भैया’, फिर कुछ देर बाद दरवाजा खुला और एक बार फिर मैं उसकी खूबसूरती को  देखता ही रह गया.

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 14 - Devnagiri

*रश्मि हाँफ रही थी, मानो बहुत तेज़ी से दौड़ते हुए  आई हो, रवि बोला “ क्या  हुआ रश्मि, पसीने क्यूँ आ रहे हैं तुझे”. रश्मि ने  तेज़ी से  साँस लेते हुए  कहा  “ वो भैया, मैं उपर का  कमरा साफ़ कर रही  थी ना और आपने दरवाजा  खटखटाया तो मैं  दौड़ते हुए आई, इस लिए बस” . रवि ने  पूछा “तू कमरा साफ़ कर  रही  थी, क्यूँ बिम्ला आई नहीं क्या आज, इसका नाटक  फिर शुरू हो गया क्या, 2  दिन आती है 4 दिन छुट्टी मारती है, आने दे इसका  हिसाब कर देता हूँ”. रश्मि  ने बड़ी माशूमियत से  जवाब दिया “ अरे सुनो  सुनो भैया, सुनो तो सही,  बिम्ला तो आई है, पर मैने उसे कुछ सामान लेने भेज  दिया था इसलिए सोचा की आप  लोगो के आने से पहले कमरा साफ़ कर दूं, अब आप  बिम्ला को  डांटना मत शुरू  कर देना” .  रवि ने कहा “ अरे तो सामान लाकर  सफाई कर देती, तू क्यूँ वहाँ  धूल मिट्टी खाने चली गयी, इसी बात के लिए  पैसे देते हैं क्या नौकरानी को.  चल अब अंदर चल और जल्दी से  2 कप चाय और  कुछ नाश्ता बना ला, घर जल्दी वापिस  आने के चक्कर में हमने तब से कुछ नहीं  खाया है. कब तक भूखा रखेगी आज, चलो  दोस्त अंदर चलो”. रवि ने मुझे अंदर  चलने का इशारा किया पर मैं तो बस रश्मि  की चेहरे के बदलते हाव भाव को ही  देखे जा   रहा था, कभी हँसी , कभी गुस्सा,  कभी शर्म और कभी उदासी, एक पल  में ना जाने कितनी हलचल दिखा रहा था उसका वो  मासूम चेहरा. रवि ने फिर कहा  “कहाँ खो गये , अंदर नहीं चलना क्या”. मैने  देखा रश्मि तो कब की अंदर जा  चुकी थी और मैं पत्थर बना बाहर ही खड़ा था.  मैने रवि से कहा “सामान निकाल  लें पहले कार से”. रवि ने मेरा हाथ खींचा और  अंदर ले जाते हुए बोला “कुछ  इस पेट में भी डाल लो पहले, सामान मैं रखवा  दूँगा, तुम चलो अंदर, पहले चाय  पीते हैं फिर देखते हैं तुम्हारे कमरे का  क्या हाल किया है रश्मि ने,  मुझे तो लगता है आज रात  तुम्हे नीचे ही ना  सोना पड़े, नौकरानी को तो इसने  शॉपिंग करने भेज दिया”. मैं धीरे से हंसा और  वहीं आँगन में बैठा चाय का  इंतज़ार करने लगा. पर इंतज़ार कैसा, इंतज़ार तो  जैसे इस घर की लोग करते ही  नहीं, इंतज़ार करने का सोचा ही था की 2 खूबसूरत  नाज़ुक हाथ मेरे सामने  चाय का कप लिए खड़े थे और उपर नज़र उठाई तो बस एक  ही शब्द सुनाई दिया “  लीजिए”.  चाय तो अब वैसे भी ख़ास लगने वाली थी, क्यूँ  की कहते हैं ना  ‘बनानेवाले का मन, उसकी बनाई हर चीज़ में झलकता है’ और चाय  सच में इतनी  लाजवाब बनी थी की मैं चाह कर भी तारीफ किए बिना नहीं रहा पाया  “ थोड़ी और  मिलेगी क्या”. रवि ने मेरी और देखा और ज़ोर ज़ोर से हँसने लगा “  देखा  दोस्त, जब इंसान को भूख लगी हो तो कच्ची रोटी भी पकवान लगती है, मैं  तो  सोच रहा था की ऐसी  चाय  किसे पसंद आएगी, पर चलो भूखे पेट ही सही कम से  कम  पी तो ली”. रश्मि ने रवि की ओर घूरते हुए कहा “ पूरा कप ख़तम कर दिया और   बोल रहे हो की बेकार बनी है, आज के बाद माँगना कभी, बिम्ला ही बना कर देगी   अब तुम्हे चाय, जिन्हे हमारी चाय अच्छी  लगी उन्होने और माँग ली”. रवि की   और अजीब सा मुह बनाकर , पैर पटकती हुई वो अंदर चली गयी पर  मुझे एक कप चाय   और नसीब हो गयी.  


 चाय ख़तम करते ही रवि ने मुझसे कहा “आओ पहले उपर चल कर तुम्हारे कमरे की   हालत देख लेते हैं, कुछ कमी रह गयी होगी तो मैं कुछ मदद कर दूँगा”. भला जिस   कमरे को उन खूबसूरत हाथो ने सजाया हो उसमे कोई कमी रह सकती है क्या. जैसे   ही  रवि ने मेरे कमरे का दरवाजा खोला हम दोनो हैरान निगाहों से बस देखते  ही  रह गये.  कहने को छोटा सा बेड, पर उसपर बिछि वो रंगीन चादर जिसपर ना  जाने  कितनी तरह की तरह फूल पत्तियाँ छपी हुई थी, मानो मैं किसी बगीचे में  बिखरे  रन  बिरंगे फूलो को देख रहा हूँ. बेड के बगल में रखा वो हरे रंग का  फूलदान  और उसमे से झाँकता हुआ सुनहरा रंग लिए  छोटा  सा  सूरजमुखी का एक   फूल,  मानो मुझसे ये कहना चाह रहा हो की आपका इस कमरे में स्वागत है, बेड  की  दूसरी और रखी एक छोटी सी टेबल और कुर्सी बता रही थी की रश्मि को पता था  की  मुझे किताबे पढ़नी की एक जगह चाहिए, सामने की दीवार में बनी कपड़े और  सामान  रखने की अलमारी भी को भी इतनी खूबसूरती से सजाया था की मानो इसमे  रखी जाने  वाली एक एक  चीज़ किसी अनमोल खजाने से कम नहीं होगी. मैं चुप चाप  खड़ा हुआ  यही सोच रहा था की क्या कोई किसी अंजान आदमी के लिए इतना कुछ कर  सकता है  वो भी इतने कम समय में. रवि ने मेरी खामोशी को तोड़ते हुए कहा “  कमरा अच्छा  नहीं लगा क्या, मुझे पता है थोड़ा छोटा है पर इससे बेहतर कमरा  और कोई नहीं  है, पापा का कमरा मैं खोल नहीं सकता, अगर तुम्हे पसंद ना हो  तो तुम अपना  सामान मेरे कमरे में रख लो, वो इससे बड़ा है”. मैं मन ही मन  सोच रहा था  क्या रवि को इस कमरे की खूबसूरती का ज़रा भी अंदाज़ा नहीं हुआ,  क्या कोई  सिर्फ़ बड़े कमरे में ही रहना पसंद करता है, किसी ने इतनी मेहनत  से इस कमरे  की एक एक चीज़ को सजाया है और मैं पल भर में मना करके उसका  दिल तोड़ दूं,  नहीं, ये मैं नहीं कर सकता. मैने रवि से कहा “ पसंद की बात  करते हो, मैने  आजतक अपनी ज़िंदगी में इतने सुंदर तरीके से सज़ा कमरा नहीं  देखा, मैं अपने  आप को खुशनसीब मानता हूँ जो आज से इस कमरे में रखी हर  एक  चीज़ मेरे साथ  रहने वाली है, जल्दी से मुझे मेरा सामान लाने दो , मुझे  इनसे बहुत बाते  करनी हैं.” पीछे खड़ी रश्मि मेरी बाते सुन रही थी और अपनी  मेहनत की तारीफ  होते देख खुश भी हो रही थी. रवि हंसते हुए बोला “ किनसे  बाते करनी हैं, इन  कुर्सी टेबल से , तुम कौन सी दुनिया में रहते हो दोस्त,  मुझे कुछ समझ नहीं  आता. खैर चलो, तुम्हे पसंद आना चाहिए, आओ मैं तुम्हारा  सामान लेकर आता  हूँ”. 

रवि और मैं नीचे की  और जाने लगे तो  एक बार फिर  मेरी नज़र रश्मि पर पड़ी  और इस बार मैने अपनी आँखों से उसका शुक्रिया अदा  किया. हमारे  साथ रश्मि भी  पीछे पीछे कार तक आ गयी और सामान निकालते वक़्त   उसकी नज़र उन तस्वीरो पर  पड़ी तो रवि मेरे घर से उठा लाया था, उन्हे  देखते ही मानो वो खुशी से पागल  सी होने लगी, एक एक तस्वीर को अपने हाथो  में उठाकर देखे जा रही और रवि से  कह रही थी “ भैया, देखो ना कितनी सुंदर  पैंटिंग है, ये वाली भी , और ये भी  देखो कितनी अच्छी  है ना”. रवि ने अजीब  सा मुह बनाते हुए कहा “तू भी मेरे  दोस्त से कम अजीब थोड़े ही ना है,  इन्हे भी ना जाने इन तस्वीरो में क्या  पसंद आया और अब तू भी इन्हे देखकर  उच्छल रही है, मुझे तो इनमे कुछ ख़ास  नहीं दिखता, तुझे पसंद हो तो इनसे  पूछ कर एक दो तस्वीर अपने कमरे में टाँग  ले”. रश्मि ने बेसब्री से मेरी ओर  देखा और मैने कहा “ आप को जो पसंद हों,  सब ले लो, बाकी बची हुई मैं अपने  कमरे में लगा लूँगा”. इतना सुनते ही रश्मि  ने सारी तस्वीरे उठाई और उन्हे  सीधे अपने कमरे में ले गयी. मैने सोचा चलो  कल बाज़ार से अपने लिए और  तस्वीरे ले आऊंगा  इसे खुश रहने दो.  


 मैं अपना बाकी सामान लेकर उपर कमरे में चला गया और रवि नीचे अपनी बहन को   खाना तैयार करने के लिए बोलने चला गया.  मैं अभी भी उस कमरे में बैठा  एक    एक चीज़ को बड़े गौर से देख रहा था. हर चीज़ उतनी ही खूबसूरत लग रही थी   जितनी रश्मि की मासूमियत. किसी भी चीज़ को छूते  ही ऐसा लग रहा था कहीं   मेरे हाथ लगने से वो गंदी ना जायें. मैने बेग से अपने कपड़े निकाल कर   अलमारी में रख दिए और किताबे टेबल पर लगा दी. तभी मेरे हाथ में मा बाबा की   तस्वीर आ गयी जिन्हे देखकर मेरी आँखें नम हो चली. मैने एक बार फिर मा बाबा   की तस्वीरो को अपने सीने से लगाया और बाहर आने को बेताब आँसुओं को रोक  नहीं  पाया, रोकता भी कैसे, अभी इतना मौका ही कहाँ मिला था की उन्हे याद कर   सकूँ. एक तरफ मा बाबा की यादे रुला रही थी और दूसरी तरफ मन कह रहा था की   मेरे रोने से कहीं रश्मि दुखी ना हो जाए. मैने मा बाबा की तस्वीर को वापिस   अपने बेग में रख दिया  और सोचा की कल सुबह इन्हे फ्रेम कराकर दीवार पर  लगा  दूँगा. अलमारी से तौलिया और कपड़े निकाले और सीधा बाथरूम में नहाने  चला  गया. नहा कर निकला तो रवि कमरे में ही बैठा मेरा इंतज़ार कर रहा था और  टेबल  पर रखी मेरी किताबो के पन्ने पलट रहा था. वो मेरी तरफ देखते हुए  बोला “तो  आपको, लिखने का भी शौक है”. मैने कहा " बस ऐसे ही कभी खाली होता  हूँ तो कुछ  लिखने बैठ जाता हूँ, कुछ सुनाने लायक नहीं लिखा है अभी तक” रवि  मुस्कुराया  और बोला “ खाना तैयार है, कपड़े बदल कर नीचे आ जाओ मैं भी तब  तक फ्रेश हो  लेता हूँ, फिर हम तीनो साथ खाना खाएँगे और एक दूसरे से कुछ  बाते भी कर  लेंगे”. इतना कहकर रवि बाहर  चला गया और थोड़ी देर बाद मैं भी  नीचे आ गया.

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 15 - Devnagiri*

नीचे पहुँचा तो देखा,  वहीं आँगन में रखी  उन 2  कुर्सियों के बीच अब एक  टेबल भी आ चुकी थी, खाना लग चुका था पर ना तो वहाँ  रवि दिखाई दे रहा था और  ना ही रश्मि. मैने इधर उधर देखा पर जब कोई नहीं  दिखाई दिया तो मैं चुप चाप  एक कुर्सी पर बैठा रवि के आने का इंतज़ार करने  लगा. तभी ज़ोर से आवाज़ आई  “भ....ई....या, जल्दी इधर आओ”, रवि ने जवाब  दिया “मैं नहा रहा हूँ रश्मि,  क्या हुआ, 2 मिनिट रुक जा, अभी आता हूँ” रवि  बाथरूम में था और रश्मि को  जवाब देने के लिए ही उसने बाथरूम का दरवाजा  खोला था जो उसने रश्मि की बात  पूरी होने से पहले ही बंद कर दिया, शायद वो  बाहर आने की हालत में नहीं था.  रश्मि फिर चिल्लाई “आ जाओ ना भैया,  जल्दी.....आ....जाओ”  उसकी आवाज़ इस तरह  धीमी होती गयी जैसे वो रो रही हो.  मैं कुछ समझ नहीं पाया और उसकी मदद करने  की सोच कर उसकी आवाज़ की तरफ  दौड़ा तो देखा वो अलमारी से कुछ सामान निकलना  चाह रही थी और एक छिप्कली  उसे ऐसा करने से रोक रही थी, मैं मन ही मन ज़ोर  से हंसा और उस छिप्कली को  बाहर फेंक दिया. उसने मेरी और देखा और बोली “  आपको छिप्कली   से डर नहीं लगता, कहीं काट लेती तो”. मैं चुप चाप वहाँ से  बाहर आया और  उसकी मासूमियत को देख कर हैरान रह गया जो एक और वजह बन गयी  रश्मि को   चाहने की. इतने में रवि भी वहाँ आ गया और बोला “क्या हुआ, क्यूँ  चिल्ला  रही थी, फिर कोई चूहा या बिल्ली देख ली क्या”. मैने मन ही मन सोचा  की बात  सिर्फ़ छिप्कली  की ही नहीं इन्हे तो हर जानवर से डर लगता है और रवि  की और  मुस्कुराते हुए मैने जवाब दिया “ इस बार छिप्कली   थी”.  रवि की  ज़ोर से हँसी छूटी और रश्मि फिर चटपटाती हुई रसोई में खाना  लेने चली गयी.   रवि और मैं वहीं आँगन में बैठे बाते करने लगे और तभी वो  वक़्त आ गया जब  हमारे भूख से बेजान पड़े  पेट को खाना मिलने की आस दिखाई  दी. रवि तो मानो  बर्तन समेत ही खाना खाने को बेताब था. पर जब रश्मि ने   खाना लगाना शुरू  किया तो मैं चौंक गया, उस टेबल पर इतनी जगह नहीं थी जितने  तरह  के पकवान  वहाँ रखे जा रहे थे. मैने रवि की और हाथ से इशारा करके  पूछा की ये सब क्या  हो रहा है तो रवि ने अपने कंधे सिकोडते हुए कहा “मुझे  क्या पता, मैं भी तो  तुम्हारे साथ ही आया हूँ, देखते हैं कुछ बनाया भी है  या सिर्फ़ खाली बर्तन  ही सजाये जा रही है”. खाना परोस कर रश्मि वही खड़ी  हो गयी और रवि ने मेरी  प्लेट में खाना रखना शुरू किया. पनीर, दाल, राजमा,  हरी सब्जी,  दही,रायता,मक्खन, सलाद, आचार,चावल, चपाती,पापड़ ,खीर,हलवा,क्या  नहीं था  वहाँ.  उसने थोड़ा थोड़ा सब कुछ बनाया था. मैं हैरान था, ये लड़की  क्या है,  इतना मासूम दिल, खाना खिलाने का इतना शौक, खाना बनाने का इतना  शौक, घर  सजाने का इतना शौक, मेहमान की इज़्ज़त करने का इतना शौक, क्या है  ये लड़की,  और अंदर ही अंदर एक डर भी बढ़ने लगा की अगर मैने इतनी मेहनत से  बने इस  खाने में से कुछ भी छोड़ा तो कहीं ये बुरा ना मान जाए. अपनी भूख और  खाने के  स्वाद से ज़्यादा चिंता अब मुझे उसके नाराज़ होने की हो रही थी.  पर जैसा  मैने पहले भी बताया की ‘बनानेवाले का मन  उसकी बनाई हर एक चीज़ में झलकता  है, एक बार फिर वही हुआ, उसके हाथ के बने  खाने में जादू था, पनीर बता रहा  था की वो भी उसके  हाथो की तरह मुलायम  है, दाल और हरी सब्ज़ी बता रही थी की  वो भी उसके मन की तरह साफ़ है, राजमा  बता रहा थी वो भी उसके दिल की तरह  नाज़ुक है,  दही बता रही थी की वो भी  उसके ख्वाबो की तरह  ताज़ा है, मक्खन  बता रहा था की वो उसकी तरह खूबसूरत  है, खीर और हलवा बता रहे थे की वो भी  उसकी आवाज़ की तरह मीठे हैं,सलाद बता  रही थी की वो  भी उन्ही हाथो ने सजाई  है जिन्होने इस घर की हर एक चीज़ को  सजाया है. चावल उसकी हँसी की तरह  खिलखिला रहे थे, पापड़  और आचार  उसकी  चटपटी  हरकते  बताना चाह रहे थे. 


मुझे खाना परोसने के बाद रवि  ने फटाफट अपनी प्लेट में भी खाना रखा और बिना   देर किए खाना शुरू कर दिया, मैने देखा रश्मि तो हमारे साथ खाना खा ही  नहीं  रही, मैने रवि से पूछा “हम दोनो ही खाना खाएँगे क्या, ये नहीं  खाएँगी” रवि  को कहाँ किसी की फ़िक्र थी उसे तो बस अपने पेट से मतलब था,  मुह में चम्मच  घुसाए वो बोला “ खा लेगी वो भी, तुम शुरू तो करो”. मैने कहा  “यहाँ तो  कुर्सी ही 2 है, तो कैसे खा लेंगी, ऐसे अच्छा नहीं लगता, 2 लोग  खा रहे हों  और तीसरा हमे खड़ा देखता रहे, मैं अपने कमरे से कुर्सी ले आता  हूँ”. रश्मि  बड़े गौर से मेरी और देख रही थी पर भाई के सामने कहाँ कुछ बोल  सकती थी, रवि  ने कहा”रश्मि, आओ तुम भी बैठ जाओ, मेरे कमरे में एक स्टूल  रखा है वो ले  लो  ” रवि ने उसकी तरफ देखे बिना ही अपने कमरे की तरफ इशारा  कर दिया. रश्मि  कुछ नहीं बोली और सीधा रसोई में चली गयी. मैं समझ गया था  कि ना तो किसी ने  उसके खाने की तारीफ की और ना किसी ने उसे खाने के लिए  ठीक से पूछा. मैं  चाह कर भी भाई बहन के बीच में नहीं बोल सकता था, पर ना  जाने क्यूँ उसके  बिना खाना खाने का मन ही नही हो रहा था, मैने बहुत सोचा  की कैसे रश्मि को  बाहर बुलाऊं कि वो हमारे साथ ही खाना खाये. मैं वहाँ से  उठा और रवि के कमरे  में रखा स्टूल उठा लाया, मैने अपनी कुर्सी टेबल के  दूसरी और रख दी और खुद  उस स्टूल पर बैठ कर खाने लगा. रवि समझ गया की उसने  क्या ग़लती की, उसने  रश्मि को आवाज़ दी “रश्मि, ज़रा पानी तो लाना” उसे  पता था की और किसी बहाने  से वो बाहर नहीं आएगी . रश्मि पानी का जग लेकर आई  तो रवि ने उस खाली पड़ी  कुर्सी की तरफ इशारा किया और बोला “ लो महारानी  साहिबा, अब तो बैठ जाओ,  मैने तो खाना खाना शुरू भी कर दिया , इन्होने अभी  एक टुकड़ा भी नहीं तोड़ा  है, गुस्सा छोड़ और प्लेट लगा ले, क्या ज़रा ज़रा  सी बात पे मुह लटका के  खड़ी हो जाती है". रश्मि ने पहले तो रवि की तरफ  पूरे गुस्से में देखा , फिर  मेरे भूखे पेट पर दया खा कर वो चुप चाप सामने  वाली कुर्सी पर बैठ गयी. जब  उसने अपनी प्लेट में खाना परोस लिया तो वो  मेरी तरफ देखती हुई बोली “शुरू  कीजिए”. वो 2 शब्द, मानो किसी ने ख़ास तौर  पर मेरे लिए कहे हों, खूबसूरत  हाथो से बना खूबसूरत खाना और साथ में खाने  वाला इतना  खूबसूरत इंसान, फिर  किसे भूख रही और किसे स्वाद की चिंता, जो  भी   प्लेट में रखा था एक एक करके  कब ख़तम हो गया, मुझे खुद पता नहीं  चला,मैं उठा और हाथ धोने के लिए पानी  माँगा, रवि ने सीडीयों के नीचे लगी  वॉश-बेसिन की और इशारा किया. रश्मि भी  खाना खा कर उठ चुकी थी, मैं हाथ  धोकर जैसे ही मुड़ा, वो तौलिया लिए मेरे  पीछे ही खड़ी थी पर उसकी आँखे  मुझसे कुछ सवाल कर रही थी. तभी मुझे याद आया  कि उसके खाने की तारीफ करना  तो मैं भूल ही गया, मैने हाथ पोंछे और धीरे से  बोला “क्या आप हर रोज़ इतना  ही अच्छा खाना बनाती हैं”. रश्मि को अपने सवाल  का जवाब मिल चुका था, वो  बिना कुछ बोले वापिस रसोई में चली गयी, और मैं आकर  रवि के पास ही बैठ गया,  उसने सबसे पहले खाना शुरू किया था और अभी तक उसके  पेट की माँगे पूरी नहीं  हुई थी. टेबल पर लगा सारा खाना निबटाने के बाद रवि  डकार लेते हुए बोला “  आअरररर....लगता है थोड़ा ज़्यादा हो गया,बड़े दिनो  बाद कुछ अच्छा बनाया  तूने, मज़ा आ गया”. मैं समझ गया की ये सब मेहनत ख़ास  मेरे लिए ही की गयी  थी, मेरा मन अंदर से खिल उठा, पर अभी भी ये प्यार नहीं  था.

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 16 - Devnagiri 
*

पेट भर खाना और दिन  भर की भाग दौड़ के बाद अब नींद  ने अपना असर दिखाना  शुरू कर दिया, मैने रवि से कहा “मैं अपने कमरे में  सोने जा रहा हूँ”. मैने  टेबल पर रखा पानी का जग और एक ग्लास उठाया और अपने  कमरे में सोने चला गया.  कपड़े बदले और जैसे ही बेड पर लेटा मुझे पता भी  नहीं चला की कब मुझे नींद आ  गयी. सुबह जब खिड़की से आती सूरज की रोशनी  मेरी आँखों पर पड़ी तो मुझे  एहसास  हुआ की मैं कितनी गहरी नींद में सोया  था. मैं उठा और नहा धो कर जब  नीचे आया तो देखा, रवि नये कपड़े,जूते पहने,  तैयार होकर टेबल पर नास्ता  कर  रहा था, पास में रखा एक बड़ा सा बेग साफ़  साफ़ बता रहा था की वो कहीं जाने  की तैयारी में है. उसने मुझे नीचे आते  देखा और बोला “आओ दोस्त, नास्ता   तैयार है, मैने सोचा तुम्हे सोने दूं  इसलिए जगाने नहीं आया”. मैं उसके पास  जाकर बैठ गया और तभी रश्मि ने मेरे  लिए भी एक प्लेट लगा दी. रश्मि के चेहरे  पर उदासी और आँखो में आँसू थे.  मैं समझ नहीं पा रहा था की ये सब क्या हो  रहा था और अपनी बैचनी दूर करने  के लिए मैने रवि से पूछा “ कहाँ जा रहे हो  तुम लोग और रश्मि क्यूँ उदास  है”. ब्रेड पर जेम लगाते हुए रवि बोला “हम  नहीं, सिर्फ़ मैं जा रहा हूँ,  ये चाहती थी की मैं पुलिस इंस्पेक्टर बनू और  जब वो दिन आया है तो मुझे  ट्रैनिंग पर जाने से रोक रही है”. मैं चौंक गया,  कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा था की  मैं क्या बोलूं, क्या करूँ, एक दिन नहीं हुआ मुझे  यहाँ आए और रवि मुझे  यहाँ अकेला छोड़  कर ट्रैनिंग पर जा रहा है. मैने कहा  “ क्या मतलब तुम जा  रहे हो, तुम चले जाओगे तो ये अकेली कैसे रहेगी इतने  दिन, तुम्हे ज़रा भी  ख्याल नहीं क्या अपनी बहन का”. रवि बोला “अकेली कहाँ  रहेगी, तुम हो ना  यहाँ, झेल लेना इसे जब तक मैं लौट कर आऊँ”. मैं फिर चौंक  गया “ मैं यहाँ  कैसे रह सकता हूँ, नहीं ये नहीं हो सकता, तुम होश मे तो हो  तुम क्या बोल  रहे हो रवि, मैं इस घर में, रश्मि के साथ, कैसे, मेरा मतलब  क्यूँ,  मैं  नहीं रहूँगा, घर में अकेली तुम्हारी बहन, और मैं एक अंजान  आदमी, तुम्हारा  दिमाग़ तो ठीक है रवि, पागलपन मत करो, जब तक तुम्हारी  ट्रैनिंग पूरी ना हो  तुम रश्मि को अपने किसी रिश्तेदार के यहाँ छोड़ आओ और  मैं अपने घर जा कर  रह लूँगा”. रवि ने नास्ता  ख़तम किया और हाथ धोते हुए  बोला “ कौन  रिश्तेदार, किसके यहाँ छोड़ आऊँ अपनी इस फूल सी नाज़ुक बहन को,  किसी ने 2  शब्द भी बुरे भले कह दिए तो मैं बर्दास्त कर पाऊँगा  क्या. और  रही बात  समाज और दुनिया की तो खुद से ज़्यादा मुझे अपनी बहन पर भरोसा है,  वो अपनी  और इस घर की इज़्ज़त  को संभालना जानती है, आजतक एक शिकायत नहीं  आने दी  इसने, और अगर तुम्हे लगता है की मैं कैसे तुम पर भरोसा कर के अपनी  अकेली  बहन के साथ छोड़ कर जा सकता हूँ तो सुनो, अगर भरोसा ही ना होता तो  तुम्हे  यहाँ लेकर ही क्यूँ आता. मुझे देर हो रही दोस्त, मुझे निकलना है, अब  मुझे  इन सब बातो में उलझाकर  परेशन ना करो, मैने पूरी रात 100 बार सोच  समझकर ही  ये फ़ैसला लिया है और मुझे यकीन है की मेरा फ़ैसला ग़लत नहीं”.  रवि ने  अपनी बात ख़तम की और बेग लेकर बाहर की और चल दिया, रश्मि दौड़ी हुई  आई और  अपने भाई से लिपट कर रोने लगी. मैं कुछ समझ नहीं पा रहा था, मैं नहीं   चाहता था की मेरी वजह से रश्मि पर कोई उंगली भी उठाए. रवि ने रश्मि के सर   पर हाथ फेरा और बोला “ मैने कल क्या बताया था तुझे, ये मेरा दोस्त, हमारी   ज़िंदगी में मेहमान नहीं देवता बनकर आया है. इन्ही  की वजह से आज तेरा भाई   पुलिस बनने जा रहा है और तू रो रही है. इन्हे तंग मत करना और इनसे धाबराना   भी मत. कुछ पैसे और ज़रूरी समान मैने पापा की कमरे में रख दिया है, जितनी   ज़रूरत हो निकल लेना, कुछ कमी पड़े तो पड़ोस वाली आंटी से ले लेना, मैने   सुबह ही समझा दिया था की रश्मि जो भी माँगे उसे ला देना , मैं वापिस आते  ही  सारे पैसे लौटा दूँगा.  दोस्त के बारे में भी मैने उन्हे बता दिया है,  वो  तुम दोनो का ख्याल रखेंगी”. इतना कहकर रवि मेरे गले मिला और मुझसे बोला  “अब  चलता हूँ, जो भी गुस्सा, नाराज़गी हो वो बाद में उतार लेना”. मैने  रवि को  रोका और कहा “ बहुत ग़लत किया है तुमने मेरे साथ रवि, इतनी बड़ी   ज़िम्मेदारी मैं निभा पाऊँगा  या नहीं मुझे नहीं पता, पर कोशिश करूँगा की    जब तक तुम लौटकर नहीं आते, तुम्हारी बहन को ज़रा भी परेशान ना होने दूं,  और  रही बात पैसो की तो उसकी चिंता भी तुम छोड़ दो, मैं अपने आप इंतज़ाम कर   लूँगा. तुम बेफ़िक्र होकर जाओ और जल्दी से अपनी बहन का सपना पूरा करके  लोटो  ”. मेरी इन्ही बातो ने रश्मि के दिल को थोड़ी तस्सली दी थी और रवि को  भी.   तभी रवि के घर बाहर एक बस आकर रुकी और रवि उसमे बैठ कर अपनी मंज़िल  की और  चला गया.

मैं पीछे मुड़ा तो देखा रश्मि अंदर जा चुकी थी, मैं समझ गया कि  अभी कुछ   देर लगेगी उसके मन को शांत होने में. टेबल पर नाश्ता  बचा हुआ था तो मैंने   वहीं बैठ कर नाश्ता  कर लिया. मैं उठकर जाने लगा तभी रश्मि मेरे लिए चाय    बना लाई. उसका मन बहुत उदास था और अभी हम इतने नहीं खुल पाए थे की मैं  उससे  कुछ सकूँ, थोड़ी देर बाद रश्मि भी चाय  लेकर वहीं बैठ गयी. मैने सोचा  जब  तक   इससे कुछ बात नहीं करूँगा ये ऐसे ही गुम्सुम बैठी रहेगी. तो मैने  उसका  दिल बहलाने के लिए पूछा “बहुत प्यार करती हो आप अपने भाई से, पुलिस   इंस्पेक्टर  बनते देखना चाहती हो ना”. उसने हाँ में सर हिलाया और कुछ नहीं   बोली. मैं मुस्कुराते हुए बोला  “ पर पुलिस वाले तो सिर्फ़ चोर,लुटेरो को   पकड़ते हैं, छिप्कली  या चूहे बिल्ली को नहीं” . रश्मि की हँसी छूट गयी  और   खिलखिला कर हँसने लगी. उसकी  उस हँसी ने मुझे फिर उसके चेहरे को देखते   रहने पर मज़बूर कर दिया. ऐसा लग रहा था मानो आसमान में छाए अंधेरे के  बादलो  में छुपा  वो पूनम का चाँद बाहर निकल आया हो. मैं उसके चेहरे को  देखे जा  रहा था और तभी उसकी नज़र मेरी आँखों पर पड़ी और वो उठ कर चली गयी.  ऐसे ही  हँसी मज़ाक करते करते दिन बीतने लगे और रश्मि मेरे साथ घुलने  मिलने लगी.  मुझे भी उसके साथ हँसना बोलना अच्छा  लगता था और धीरे धीरे हम  दोनो के बीच  नज़दीकियाँ बढ़ने लगी.  दिन भर काम निबटाने के बाद वो मेरे  साथ घंटो बाते   करती, हँसती मुस्कुराती और अगर कभी बाते करते करते मैं  अपने मा बाबा को याद  करता तो वो मेरे हाथ पर अपना नाज़ुक सा हाथ रखते हुए  बोलती “मैं हूँ ना”,  तो अगर कभी उसे अपने भैया या मा बाप की याद आती तो  मैं उसका ध्यान किसी और  बातो में लगा देता था. एक दिन शाम को बाज़ार से  कुछ  ज़रूरी सामान लेकर मैं  वापिस लौट रहा था, तभी अचानक ज़ोर की बारिश  होने लगी, ना तो ये बारिश का  मौसम था और ना ही बारिश होने की कोई उम्मीद  थी, इसलिए मैं घर से कोई छाता   या रेनकोट लेकर नहीं गया था.  अंधेरा होने  को था तो मेरे पास इतना समय भी  नहीं था कि  मैं कुछ देर कहीं रुक कर बारिश   बंद होने का इंतज़ार कर सकूँ,  तो मैं हिम्मत करके भीगता हुआ ही घर की और  चल दिया. गेट पर पहुँच कर मैने  देखा की रश्मि बाहर घास पर खड़ी बारिश में  भीग रही थी. बारिश में भीगना उसे  बहुत पसंद था, और उस  बेमौसम  बारिश ने  हम दोनो को एक दूसरे के इतना करीब  ला दिया की मैं ये भी भूल  गया की जाते  हुए रवि से मैने क्या वादा किया था.

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 17  - Devnagiri

*गेट खोलते ही जैसे मैं अंदर गया , रश्मि  सफेद रंग   के कपड़े पहने, हाथो को फैलाए  आसमान की तरफ देख रही थी. उपर से बरसती वो   बारिश की तेज बूंदे उसके सुर्ख गुलाबी होटो को छू कर  उसके गले के ठीक बीचो   आकर रुक जाती  थी और फिर इतरा कर इश्स अंदाज़ में नीचे की और फिसल जाती  थी  मानो मुझे बताना चाह रही हों की वो इस दुनिया की सबसे खूबसूरत चीज़ से  आकर  मिली हैं. बारिश में भीगे उसके बालो से बहता पानी उसके छोटे छोटे कानो  से  होकर धीरे धीरे उसके कंधो को छूता हुआ उसके भीगे बदन में समा जाता था.  कुछ  बूंदे उसकी आँखो पर गिरती तो उन्हे छुपाने के लिए  उसकी पलके उन्हे  छाता  बनकर भीगने से रोक लेती. उपर से लेकर नीचे तक वो बारिश में भीग चुकी  थी और  उसके भीगे बदन पर पड़ती चाँद की रोशनी उसे और भी खूबसूरत बना रही  थी. मैं  उसे देख जा रहा था और देखते ही देखते मेरा मन उसे छूने को हुआ,  मैं समझ गया  की अब मुझे रश्मि से प्यार हो गया है और इससे पहले की रश्मि  को इस बात का  एहसास  हो मैं चुप चाप अंदर चला जाता हूँ.  मैने धीरे से  अपने कदम अंदर की  ओर  बढ़ाए तभी रश्मि ने मुझे देख लिया, हर रोज़ जो नज़रे  मुझे देख कर शरमा  जाती थी आज वो आँखें बिना पलके झपकाए मेरी और देखे जा  रही थी. मैं समझ  गया  की रश्मि आज बारिश में पूरी खो चुकी है और शायद अगले  पल जो होने वाला था  उसका एहसास मुझे हो गया था, मैने अपने आप को संभालते  हुए कहा “रश्मि अंदर  चलो, तुम बहुत भीग चुकी हो, ठंड लग जाएगी”. रश्मि  शायद मेरे मुह से कुछ और  सुनना चाहती थी लेकिन जब उसे लगा की मैं ऐसा कुछ  नहीं करूँगा जिससे मेरा  वादा टूट जाए तो वो भीगती  हुई मेरे पास आई और  बोली ‘चलिए’. जैसे ही उसने   ‘चलिए’ कहा, आसमान में इतनी ज़ोर से बिजली  कडकी  की वो काँप गयी और डर के  मारे मेरे सीने से  लिपट गयी, वही हो गया  जिसे रोकने की मैं तमाम कोशिश  कर  रहा था.  रश्मि ने जैसे ही मुझे छुआ   उसकी गरम साँसे मेरे गीले हाथ पर  महसूस होने लगी, उसकी साँसे बहुत तेज चल  रही थी, उसके भीगे बदन पर मेरा हाथ  लगा तो मेरा मन भी बैचैन हो गया. मैने  उसे अपने सीने से अलग किया और अपने  आप को संभालते हुए मैं अंदर की और जाने  लगा, रश्मि ने मेरा हाथ रोक लिया,  वो जितना भीगती जा रही थी उतनी ही और   खूबसूरत लगती जा रही थी, और  नज़रे  झुकाए मेरी और देखे जा रही थी. मैने एक  बार फिर उसे रोकने की कोशिश की और  कहा “ रश्मि, मेरा हाथ छोड़ो , ये सब  ग़लत है, तुम बारिश में अपने होश खो  रही हो  और ऐसा ना हो की कहीं मैं भी  अपने होश खो बैठूं”. रश्मि ने जो जवाब  दिया उससे साफ़ जाहिर हो गया की आज  वो नहीं रुकने वाली , बहुत ही मद भरी  आवाज़ में वो बोली “ इस बारिश को  देखो अविनाश, ये रिमझिम गिरती पानी  की  बूँदो की लड़ी, ये बिखरे  हुए  बेताबियों के शरारे, ये मदहोश घड़ी, ये बहकते  कदम, ये बरसात यूँ ही नहीं  आई, इसे पता है की 2 दिल जो छुप छुप कर बाते  करते हैं, उन्हे एक दिन मिलना  है. जिस पल का हमे इंतज़ार था वो रात आ चुकी  है अविनाश”. रश्मि की ये  बाते मुझे उत्तेजित किए जा रही थी.  मैं कुछ नहीं  बोला और वो एक बार फिर  मेरे सीने से चिपक कर बोली “ बहुत दिनो से जल रहे  हैं हम इन  ख्यालो की आग  में जिसे आपने पल पल रोशन किया है, और आज इन बरसते  बादलो ने उस आग को और  बढ़ा दिया है . इस आग से उठता  हुआ धुआँ अब इस जिस्म  को जला रहा है  अविनाश, कह दो  इन बादलो से की बरसाना बंद ना करे, भला कब  तक हम आपको पाने  के लिए तरसते रहेंगे.  जितना तूफान इन गरम सांसो में है  उतनी ही आज  मेरी  चाहत बेईमान हो रही है”. कहते कहते उसने अपने होठ मेरे  होटो  से लगा दिये  और फिर मेरे हाथो को धीरे अपनी कमर की और ले जाने लगी.  मैं उससे जितना  दूर हटने की कोशिश करता वो उतना ही मेरे होतो  के पास आ  जाती, धीरे धीरे  मैं नीचे बैठ गया और वो मेरे उपर लेट गयी. मैं भी अपने होश  खो चुका था और  अगले ही पल वो अपना सब कुछ मुझे देने वाली थी. मैने अपने आप  को संभाला और  वहाँ से उठकर सीधा आँगन में आ कर बैठ गया. रश्मि अभी भी बाहर  खड़ी भीग रही  थी. मैने आँगन में थोड़ी आग जलाई और रश्मि को बुलाने के लिए  जैसे ही उठा,  उसने फिर मुझे पीछे से आकर पकड़ लिया. मैने कहाँ “रश्मि  छोड़ो  मुझे,  समझने की कोशिश करो तुम, हम ये सब नहीं कर सकते, तुम्हे याद  है ना”.  पर  रश्मि पे मानो आज मुझमे खोने का भूत सवार था, मेरा हाथ अपने सर  के उपर  रखते हुए उसने पूछा “ क्या आप मुझसे प्यार नहीं करते, एक बार ना  बोल  दीजिए, मैं कभी आपसे दोबारा नहीं पूछूंगी ”. मैं समझ गया था की ये  जानती  है मैं इसकी झूठी कसम नहीं खखाऊंगा , मैने बस इतना कहा “हाँ, करता  हूँ  प्यार तुमसे”. रश्मि की आँखे खिल उठी और वो बोली “तो फिर मुझे ऐसे  बैचैन  करके आपको क्या मिलेगा, मैं आपकी होना चाहती हूँ अविनाश, अभी इसी  वक़्त”.   मैं चुप खड़ा था, कुछ जवाब नहीं था मेरे पास, उसने मेरा हाथ पकड़ा  और  मुझे अपने पापा की कमरे में ले गयी. जहाँ रवि की बताई वो बेशक़ीमती  चीज़  वो आज मुझे दिखना चाहती थी.

रश्मि  ने उस कमरे का ताला पहले ही खुला छोड़ रखा  था, इसका मतलब ये सब वो  पहले से ही सोच कर बैठी थी. हम दोनो बुरी तरह भीगे  हुए थे, वो ठंड से काँप  रही थी लेकिन उसे आज किसी चीज़ की फ़िक्र नहीं  थी. उसने अलमारी खोली और  शादी का एक लाल जोड़ा निकाल कर मेरे सामने रख  दिया,मैं कुछ समझ नहीं पाया  कि वो क्या कहना चाहती है. फिर अलमारी की दराज   में से उसने चूड़ीयाँ,  कंगन, नथ, झुमके, टीका, चुकटी ,पायल, हार और वो  सारे जेवर निकले जो एक  दुल्हन अपनी शादी वाले दिन पहनती है. मैं कुछ पूछ  पाता उससे पहले ही वो खुद  बोल पड़ी “ ये है वो सामान जिसकी चिंता भैया को  हमेशा रहती है, ये सब  चीज़े मा ने मेरे लिए संभाल कर रखी थी और मरते वक़्त  भैया से कहा था की जब  मेरी शादी हो तो इसी जोड़े में हो”.  मैं हैरान  परेशान उसकी और देखे जा रहा  था.  अपनी परेशानी दूर करने के लिए मैने रश्मि  से पूछा “ तो ये सब मुझे  क्यूँ दिखा रही हो, वो भी आज , इस वक़्त, ऐसी  हालत में”. मेरी बात पूरी भी  नहीं हो पाई और रश्मि ने मेरी आँखो पर एक  पट्टी बाँध दी और बोली “जब तक मैं  पट्टी ना खोलूं, यहीं बैठे रहना”.  ये  सब क्या हो रहा है, रश्मि क्या करना  चाहती है, मुझे कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा  था, मन में बस यही उधेड़ बुन चल रही थी  की कहीं रश्मि बहक ना जाए , वरना  मैं रवि से कैसे आँखे मिला पाऊँगा .  काफ़ी देर इंतज़ार करने के बाद मुझे  कमरे में   पायलो की छम छम की आवाज़  सुनाई दी और मेहंदी  की खुसबू से  महकते हुए हाथ मेरी आँखों के पास आए, उसने  मेरी आँखो से पट्टी हटाई और  बोली अब धीरे धीरे अपनी आँखें खोलो. मैने  ठीक  वैसा ही किया और जैसे जैसे  मेरी नज़रे उपर उठती गयी  सामने एक बहुत ही  खूबसूरत दुल्हन मेरे सामने  खड़ी थी. उसके पैरो में लगी मेहंदी, पैरो की  उंगलियों में बहुत ही सुंदर  चुकटीयां , एडियों  में चमकती हुई पायल, कई   तरह कि  नक्काशी जड़ा लाल रंग  का लहंगा , हथेलियों पर रची मेहंदी, हाथो में  सजी चूड़ियाँ और सोने के  कंगन, सितारो जड़ी लाल रंग की चुनरी, कानो में  लटके झुमके , होटो पर लगी  लाली, नाक में पिरोइ हुई बड़ी सी गोल नथ, आँखों  में लगा काजल, माथे पर लगी  बिंदी और सर पर सज़ा टीका, और इन सब में चार  चाँद लगता हुआ रश्मि का  हुस्न. मैं चौंक गया, आँखें फटी रह गयी, दिल  और  दिमाग़ दोनो सुन्न रह  गये. मुझे लगा जैसे मैं कोई सपना देख रहा हूँ और  तभी...

*क्रमश:

*


> आज का अपडेट मेरे लिए एक चुनौती से कम नहीं था, आज की अपडेट में  मैने जो  कुछ भी  लिखा है  उसे लिखने की   हज़ारो कोशिशे  मैं पिछ्ले कई   महीनो से  कर रहा हूँ  पर कभी कामयाबी हाथ नहीं लगी. और आज ‘छीन  लूँगा तुझे’  कहानी  भी उसी जगह पहुँच गयी जहाँ फिर से मुझे वही लिखना पड़ रहा है जो कभी  नहीं  लिख पाया. मैने अपनी ओर से इस अपडेट को जितना मुमकिन हुआ बेहतर लिखने  की  कोशिश की है, अगर आप लोगो को ये अपडेट पसंद नहीं आई तो मैं उसके लिए  आपसे  क्षमा चाहता हूँ.

----------


## Mukul00

कहानी की जितनी तारिफ की जाए उतनी कम है।रेपो कबूल करे+++++++++++++

----------


## axbafromxb

> बहुत ही रोचक कहानी है मित्र / आपकी लेखनी की जादू पिरोई हुई है साफ झलकता है /  ,
> मेरे ओर से आप को बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र / रेपो का एक छोटा सा तोहफा भेज रहा मित्र काबुल कीजियेगा .


एक लेखक के लिए उसकी कहानी को पढ़ लिया जाना ही अपने आपमें एक तोहफा है.




> कहानी की जितनी तारिफ की जाए उतनी कम है।रेपो कबूल करे+++++++++++++


धन्यवाद मित्र.

----------


## Jhatpat 13

_दोस्त वाकई आप एक मंजे हुए कहानीकार हो / आप की कहानी रोंगटे खड़ा कर देने बाली है मित्र / आपने सही वक्त पर इस कहानी को  फोरम पर पर्काषित  करके सदा के लिए यादगार लह्में दिए हो दोस्त / इसके लिए आप आभारी के पात्र है / मैं आप को सलाम कहता हूँ दोस्त / रेपो स्वीकार करें / धन्यवाद  _

----------


## axbafromxb

> _दोस्त वाकई आप एक मंजे हुए कहानीकार हो / आप की कहानी रोंगटे खड़ा कर देने बाली है मित्र / आपने सही वक्त पर इस कहानी को  फोरम पर पर्काषित  करके सदा के लिए यादगार लह्में दिए हो दोस्त / इसके लिए आप आभारी के पात्र है / मैं आप को सलाम कहता हूँ दोस्त / रेपो स्वीकार करें / धन्यवाद  _


कमेंट्स के लिए शुक्रिया.

----------


## aman009

बहुत  ही  मजेदार  कहानी  है  दोस्त / रेपो देकर आभार प्रकट करता हूँ मित्र

----------


## adityaa

मित्र आप की कहानी सचमें एक अद्भुत कथा हैं इसका इन्तेजार नहीं किया जा रहा हैं

----------


## axbafromxb

> बहुत  ही  मजेदार  कहानी  है  दोस्त / रेपो देकर आभार प्रकट करता हूँ मित्र


शुक्रिया.




> मित्र आप की कहानी सचमें एक अद्भुत कथा हैं इसका इन्तेजार नहीं किया जा रहा हैं


 एक अपडेट लिखने में पूरा दिन लग रहा है,इतनी मेहनत इसी लिए करनी पड़ती है कि  सभी लोगो को अपडेट पसंद आती रहें. कमेंट्स  के लिए शुक्रिया.

----------


## shashi009

*इस फोरम के सदस्यों के लिए एक अनमोल तोहफा दिया है दोस्त आपने. कहानी के एक एक शब्द अनमोल मोती की तरह पिरोये गए है. बहुत ही रोचक कहानी है, क्रमशः देखते ही दिल बेथ गया. धन्यवाद के रूप में +++++ रेपो स्वीकार करे. जल्दी पोस्ट की आशा के साथ.*

----------


## axbafromxb

> *इस फोरम के सदस्यों के लिए एक अनमोल तोहफा दिया है दोस्त आपने. कहानी के एक एक शब्द अनमोल मोती की तरह पिरोये गए है. बहुत ही रोचक कहानी है, क्रमशः देखते ही दिल बेथ गया. धन्यवाद के रूप में +++++ रेपो स्वीकार करे. जल्दी पोस्ट की आशा के साथ.*


अपडेट्स की चिंता ना करें, प्रतिदिन एक अपडेट मिलेगी.

----------


## umabua

पाठकों को बाँध कर रखनेवाली कथा के लिए आभार मित्र. 
निरंतरता प्रतीक्षित है..........

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 18 - Devnagiri 

*मुझे लगा जैसे मैं कोई सपना देख रहा हूँ और तभी किसी  ने दरवाजा खटखटाया  और  मेरी आँख खुल गयी,  मैं सपना ही देख रहा था, अपने  दिल पर हाथ रखा तो देखा  मेरी साँसे  अभी भी बहुत तेज चल रही थी, मैं मन   ही मन बोला “शुक्र है, ये  सब एक सपना था”, इतनी देर में फिर किसी ने ज़ोर  से दरवाजा पीटना शुरू कर  दिया, मैने आँखे मलते हुए दरवाजा खोला तो एक  पुलिस  वाला मेरी और पीठ किये  खड़ा था, हाथ में पतला सा डंडा हिलाते हुए  वो दरवाजा खुलने का इंतज़ार कर  रहा था, मैं नींद भरी आवाज़ में बोला “जी ,  कहिए, क्या काम था”.  बिना  चेहरा घुमाए वो पुलिस वाला  अकड़ते हुए बोला “  तुम्हे पुलिस स्टेशन ले जाना  आया हूँ, कपड़े ना पहने हों तो पहन लो और  चलो मेरे साथ”. मैं कुछ समझ नहीं  पाया, पहले तो उस सपने ने मेरी साँसे  बढ़ा दी और अब  ये पुलिस वाला मुझसे  क्या पूछ्ने आया है . मैं बोला “ मा  बाबा की बारे में कुछ बात करनी है  क्या, पर मुझे तो किसी से कोई शिकायत  नहीं, और हाँ कपड़े निकाल कर नहीं  सोता मैं. आप  चलिए मैं मुह धो कर नीचे  आता हूँ”. तभी वो पुलीश वाला झटके  से मेरी तरफ मुड़ा और बोला “ डर गये  दोस्त”.  और उसे देखते ही मैं चौंक गया  “ रवि, तुम, यहाँ, मेरा मतलब  इंस्पेक्टर  बन गये क्या” मैने अपनी खुशी  जताते हुए रवि से पूछा .  रवि  कमरे में आया और मेरे बेड पर बैठते हुए बोला “  हाँ दोस्त,  इंस्पेक्टर    भी बन गया और जुगाड़ लगा कर पोस्टिंग भी यहाँ  करा ली. तुम सुनाओ कैसे हो  दोस्त, मेरी बहन ने ज़्यादा परेशान तो नहीं किया  तुम्हे”. मैं मन ही मन  सोच रहा था की इतने महीनो में इतना परेशन नहीं किया  जितना आज रात सपने में  कर गयी.  मैने रवि से कहा “मुबारक हो रवि, तुम और  तुम्हारी बहन का सपना  आज पूरा हो गया”. रवि थोडा सा उदास हुआ और बोला “  रश्मि का सपना तो पूरा  हो गया, मेरा सपना अभी बाकी है, दोस्त”.  मैने पूछा   “कौन सा सपना”. रवि  बताने ही वाला था की तभी रश्मि भी मेरे कमरे में आ गयी  और अपने भाई को  देखकर चौंक गयी “ हा, भैया, आप, आ..... गये”.  रवि उसके  दोनो गालो को  हिलाते हुए बोला “ हाँ मेरी लाडली, तेरा भाई पुलिस बन कर आ  गया, अब तो खुश  है तू”.  रश्मि  खुशी से उछल रही थी, वो बोली “पर, आप अंदर  कैसे आए, सारे  दरवाजे खिड़कियाँ तो बंद थे ना”. रवि ने अपना डंडा घूमाते  हुए कहा  “दरवाजे खिड़कियाँ तो चोरो  के लिए होती हैं, पुलीश  वालो के लिए  नहीं,  क्या समझी”.  मैं हंस पड़ा और रश्मि अपने भाई से गले लगकर बोली “ चलो   नीचे, मैं आपके लिए कुछ चाय नाश्ता बना  देती हूँ”.

रवि ने मुझे भी तैयार होकर नीचे आने को कहा और वो दोनो बहन भाई मेरे कमरे   से चले गये. मैने एक बार फिर अपने दिल पर हाथ रखा और उपरवाले का शुक्र   मानते हुए कहा ‘चलो अच्छा हुआ रवि आ गया, वरना आज रात के सपने के बाद मैं   रश्मि से ना जाने  कैसे नज़र मिला पाता’.  मैं नीचे आया तो देखा रवि और   रश्मि एक दूसरे से बाते  कर रहे थे, मैं भी उनके  पास ही बैठ गया, रवि अपनी   ट्रैनिंग , नये दोस्त और यहाँ की पोस्टिंग के बारे में बता रहा था और   रश्मि  खुश हो कर बड़े गौर से उसकी बाते सुन रही थी. तभी मैने रवि से पूछा    “ कौन से इलाक़े में पोस्टिंग हुई है रवि, आस पास तो है ना, पता चले आज  आए  और फिर लंबे निकल जाओ”. रवि बोला “ अरे नहीं, पास वले जंगल से जो हाइवे   जाता है, वहाँ से लोगो की कुछ शिकायते आ रही थी, बस वहीं पर मेरी  पोस्टिंग  हुई है”. तभी रश्मि बोली “ भैया, वो इलाक़ा तो सबसे ख़तरनाक है  ना, जंगल के  पास पोस्टिंग क्यूँ कराई, शहर में नहीं करा सकते थे, आप शाम  होने से पहले  घर वापिस आ जया करना, पक्का”. रवि ने रश्मि को समझाया “अरे  पागल, पोस्टिंग  क्या मेरे हाथ में है, वो तो मुझे यहाँ से बहुत दूर पोस्ट  करने वाले थे,  जंगल के आस पास कोई आने को तैयार नहीं होता इसी वजह से  जुगाड़ लगा कर मैने  जंगल के बहाने   घर  के आस पास तो  पोस्टिंग करा ली,  देर सवेर ही सही कम से  कम तेरे पास तो रहूँगा ना”. रश्मि को अपने भाई की  चिंता हो रही थी, उसे तो  बस अपने भाई का पुलिस  होने से मतलब था, पुलिस   वाले की क्या मज़बूरी होती  हैं वो बेचारी कहाँ ये सब जानती थी. 

रवि ने उसे समझाया और मेरे लिए चाय  लेने भेज दिया,  उसके अंदर जाते ही रवि  मुझसे बोला “ दोस्त, मैं रश्मि को नहीं बताना चाहता  था, पर मुझे यहाँ एक  ख़ास मिशन पर भेजा गया है, पुराने पुलिस वालो पर  डिपार्टमेंट को शक़ था  इसलिए पुलिस के कुछ नये ऑफिसर्स को ये काम सौंपा  है, जंगल में कुछ गड़बड़  चल रही है, इससे ज़्यादा मैं तुम्हे कुछ बता नहीं  सकता क्यूँ कि दीवारो के  भी कान होते हैं और अगर ये बात किसी को पता चली  तो  मेरी नौकरी भी जाएगी और  जान भी”. रवि की बातो ने मुझे डरा दिया, मैं  कुछ बोल पाता उससे पहले ही  रवि मुझसे बोला “ देखो दोस्त, ये मिशन मेरे लिए  बहुत ख़ास है, अगर मैने इसे  पूरा कर लिया तो मेरे सारे सपने पूरे हो  जाएँगे, मेरे उपर एक  और बहुत  बड़ी ज़िम्मेदारी है जिसे मुझे जल्द से जल्द  पूरा करना है.” मैं समझ गया की  रवि किस ज़िम्मेदारी की बात कर रहा है,  मैने रवि के कंधे पर अपना हाथ रखा  और कहा “ चिंता मत करो रवि, सब कुछ  अच्छा ही होगा और मैं जानता हूँ तुम  अपने मिशन में ज़रूर कामयाब होऔगे”.  तभी रश्मि आ गयी और बोली “पुलिस बनते  ही मिशन शुरू, लगता है भैया जल्दी  जल्दी प्रमोशन लेने वाले हैं, पर मेरा  मिशन कब पूरा होगा भैया”.  मैं और  रवि दोनो हैरान हो गये और एक दूसरे का  मुह देखने लगे, तभी रवि ने रश्मि से  पूछा “ तू कौन सा मिशन बनाए बैठी है,  ज़रा हमे पता तो चले मेरे जाने के  बाद तूने क्या उल्टा सीधा सोच कर रखा है,  बता जल्दी वरना डाल दूँगा जेल   में”. रश्मि  हंसते हुए बोली “ मिशन सुंदर  सी भाभी, कब पूरा होगा , भैया”.   रवि उठा और रश्मि के बाल पकड़ते  हुए बोला  “ अभी करता हूँ तेरा मिशन  पूरा, कैसी भाभी लाऊं  बता”. रश्मि अपने बाल  छुड़ा  कर भागते हुए बोली “  बिम्ला, जैसी चलेगी क्या, भैया”. और रवि ने  अपना डंडा उठाया और दौड़ पड़ा  रश्मि के पीछे, रश्मि  भागते हुए उपर चली गयी  और सबसे उपर वाली सीडी पर  पहुँचते ही रश्मि का पैर फिसल गया, रवि ने  संभालने की कोशिश भी की लेकिन  नहीं रोक पाया, रश्मि एक एक  सीडीयों से  टकराती हुई नीचे गिर गयी और बहुत   ज़ोर से उसका सर नीचे  फर्श पर आकर लगा,  वो वहीं बेहोश हो गयी और  उसके  सर से बेहिसाब खून बहने लगा, रवि ने  तेज़ी  से कार निकाली और हमने रश्मि  को शहर के सबसे बड़े हॉस्पिटल ‘दौलतगढ़   मेडिकल सेंटर- डी.एम.सी ’ में  दाखिल करा दिया, खून बहुत बह चुका था और   हॉस्पिटल में खून के बदले में ही  खून दिया जाता था. उन्होने रवि और मेरा  ब्लड टेस्ट किया, रश्मि अंदर  आई.सी.यू  में थी तो मैने रवि को कहा की  पहले  मैं खून दे देता हूँ,तब तक  यहीं इंतज़ार करो, अगर डॉक्टर्स कुछ पूछेंगे   तो तुम उनकी मुझसे बेहतर मदद  कर पाओगे. घंटो बीत गये पर रश्मि को होश नहीं  आया, रवि का रो रो कर बुरा  हाल था और मैं उसे चुप करने की बहुत कोशिश कर  रहा था, तभी अंदर से नर्स आई  और बोली कि और खून देना पड़ेगा, रवि ने मुझसे  कहा की अब तुम यहाँ रूको,  मैं खून देकर आता हूँ.  रवि भी खून दे कर आ गया  पर रश्मि की हालत में कोई  सुधार नहीं हुआ. डॉक्टर्स अपनी और से पूरी कोशिश  कर रहे थे पर  रश्मि  बिल्कुल  बेजान पड़ी थी. मेरा दिल भी अब अंदर से कमजोर  हो चला था और रश्मि  की वो हालत देख कर मुझे भी अब रोना आ रहा था, किसी भी  पल मेरे आँसू इस  बात की गवाही देने को तैयार थे, रवि भी अपनी बहन की ऐसी  हालत देख नहीं पा  रहा था , वो बार बार बस एक ही बात कहे जा रहा था “मेरी  वजह से आज मेरी बहन  की ये हालत हुई है”.

*क्रमश:*

----------


## Mukul00

मित्र इतनी अच्छी कहानी का इंतजार करना बढा मुश्किल हो जाता है।रेपो+++++++++कबूल करे।धन्यवाद

----------


## Balrajg1970

मित्र इतनी अच्छी कहानी का इंतजार करना बढा मुश्किल हो जाता है।रेपो+++++++++कबूल करे।धन्यवाद

----------


## axbafromxb

> मित्र इतनी अच्छी कहानी का इंतजार करना बढा मुश्किल हो जाता है।रेपो+++++++++कबूल करे।धन्यवाद


जितना मुश्किल आपके लिए इंतज़ार करना होता है, उतना ही मुश्किल मेरे लिए अपडेट लिखना भी होता है, दिनचर्या से समय निकाल कर ६-७ घंटे का समय लगता है एक अपडेट लिखने में.

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 19 - Devnagiri

*मैं रवि को समझा रहा था कि जो कुछ हुआ वो बस एक  अनहोनी थी जिसे तुम नहीं  रोक सकते थे और तुम चिंता मत करो, रश्मि को कुछ  नहीं होगा, देखना अभी  डॉक्टर बाहर आएँगे और रश्मि से हमारी बात भी  कराएँगे,  तभी अंदर से 2  डॉक्टर बाहर आए, उनका चेहरा लटका हुआ था, मैं डर  रहा था की ना जाने  डॉक्टर्स क्या खबर देने वाले हैं, तभी एक डॉक्टर ने  मेरे कंधे पर हाथ रखा  और बोले “ये लड़की तुम्हारी क्या लगती है”. मैं क्या  बोलता, कोई जवाब नहीं  था मेरे पास, कैसे कहता की अब तो ये ही मेरी सब कुछ  है , कैसे बताता उन्हे  की सब कुछ खोने के बाद अब  यही मेरी ज़िंदगी है ,   मैं कुछ नहीं बोल पाया,  तभी रवि ने कहा “वो लड़की मेरी जान से प्यारी बहन  है डॉक्टर, ठीक तो है ना  अब”. डॉक्टर्स ने एक दूसरे की और देखा और बोले  “देखिए, हम बहुत कोशिश कर  चुके हैं पर रश्मि की हालत हमारे काबू से बाहर  होती जा  रही है, चोट लगने  से अक्सर खून बहने लगता है और थोड़े बहुत इलाज़  से वो खून रुक भी जाता है,  ज़्यादा ही खून बह गया हो तो 2-4 खून की बोतल  चढ़ा कर हालात काबू में आ  जाते हैं, पर रश्मि का केस हमे समझ नहीं आ रहा  है, दवाइयाँ , इंजेक्सेन ,  बाहर से भी खून की कई   बोतल चढ़ा  दी पर ना  जाने क्यूँ कोई भी इलाज़ उस पर  काम नहीं कर रहा है, और धीरे धीरे उसकी  साँसे कम होती जा रही हैं”. रवि ने  डॉक्टर का गिरेबान पकड़ लिया और गुस्से  से बोला “अगर मेरी बहन को कुछ हो  गया तो.....” . मैने रवि का हाथ छुड़ाया    और रवि से कहा “होश में आओ रवि,  तुम बैठो , मैं बात करता हूँ डॉक्टर से  “. रवि को डॉक्टर से दूर कर मैने  पूछा “ तो अब क्या सोचा है आपने डॉक्टर,  रश्मि को हम कहीं और ले जायें  क्या, कोई तो ऐसा डॉक्टर होगा जो उसका  इलाज़ कर सके”. डॉक्टर ने मेरे कंधे  पर हाथ रखा और बोले “ पास के जंगल   में कुछ डॉक्टर्स और वैज्ञानिको  की  टीम  बहुत दिनो से कुछ रिसर्च कर रही  है, उनमे से एक डॉक्टर को मैं जानता  हूँ, मैने उनसे  रिक्वेस्ट की है , वो  अपनी टीम के साथ यहाँ किसी भी वक़्त  पहुँचने वाले हैं, उनके आने तक अगर  रश्मि की साँसे चलती रहीं तो मुझे यकीन  है की वो रश्मि को बचा लेंगे”. और  इतना कह कर डॉक्टर्स फिर वापिस  आई.सी.यू   में चले गये. 

मैने रवि को समझाया की कुछ बड़े डॉक्टर्स अभी पहुँचने वाले हैं, तुम थोड़ा   हौंसला रखो, रश्मि बिल्कुल ठीक हो जाएगी.  बहुत देर इंतज़ार करने पर भी जब   कोई नहीं आया तो मैं बेचैन हो उठा, मैं बार बार आई.सी.यू  के दरवाजे पर  लगे  छोटे  से शीशे से डॉक्टर्स को देखता और वो वहीं से इशारा कर देते की  वो  सिर्फ़ इंतज़ार कर सकते हैं. रश्मि की हालत बिगड़ने लगी, वो रुक रुक कर   साँस ले रही थी, किसी भी पल उसकी साँसे रुकने वाली थी, आई.सी.यू  में   डॉक्टर्स इधर उधर भाग रहे थे, वो पूरी कॉसिश कर रहे थे उसे बचाने की, रश्मि   के शरीर ने हिलना बंद कर दिया, आई.सी.यू  में एक दम सन्नाटा फैल गया. मैं   समझ गया की रश्मि अब दम तोड़ चुकी है, मैने आई.सी.यू का दरवाजा पीटना  शुरू  किया,  और जैसे ही उन्होने दरवाजा खोला मैं दौड़ कर सीधा रश्मि के  पास गया,  उसके  बेजान पड़े शरीर को देख कर मेरी चींख  निकल गयी, मैने उसका  हाथ  पकड़ा और ज़ोर ज़ोर से रोने लगा, “कुछ नहीं होगा मेरी रश्मि को, वो  मुझे  ऐसे छोड़  कर नहीं जा सकती, मेरा प्यार इतना कमजोर नहीं हो सकता,  तुम्हे  जीना होगा रश्मि, मेरे लिए जीना होगा तुम्हे, वापिस आ जाओ रश्मि,  वापिस आ  जाओ”.  मैं रो रहा था, चिल्ला रहा था, तड़प रहा था , पर रश्मि  बिल्कुल  बेजान पड़ी थी. तभी कुछ लोग दौड़े दौड़े आई.सी.यू में आए और  उन्होने आते ही  रश्मि के पूरे शरीर पर ना जाने कितनी तरह की मशीनो  के तार  और पाइप लगा  दिए.  वो कभी रश्मि की साँसे देखते , तो कभी उसकी आँखो को  खोल कर रोशनी  डालते. ना जाने कितनी कोशिशे की उन्होने पर कुछ नहीं कर पाए,  आख़िर में  उन्होने भी हाथ खड़े कर दिए और मुझे ‘सॉरी’ बोलकर आई.सी.यू से  बाहर जाने  लगे, मैं रश्मि का एक हाथ पकड़ कर रोए जा रहा था और रोते रोते   मैने रश्मि  के हाथ को चूम लिया. 

जैसे ही मैने रश्मि के हाथ को चूमा, उसके शरीर में  हल्की सी हलचल हुई, मैने  उन डॉक्टर्स को रोका और बोला “रश्मि ज़िंदा है  डॉक्टर्स, अभी अभी उसने हाथ  हिलाया है”. डॉक्टर रुके और फिर उन्होने अपने  सारे टेस्ट करने शुरू कर  दिए, लेकिन रश्मि फिर भी बेजान पड़ी रही , डॉक्टर  मुझे समझाने लगे की वो  मेरा वहम  था, मैने  फिर रश्मि के हाथ को चूमा तो  उसके शरीर में फिर हलचल  हुई. इस बार डॉक्टर्स ने खुद अपनी आँखो से ये सब  देख लिया था और उन  डॉक्टर्स के पीछे खड़े रवि ने भी. डॉक्टर्स समझ नहीं  पाए की ये सब क्यूँ और  कैसे हो रहा है, तभी उनके सीनियर  डॉक्टर ने अपना  बेग  खोला और उसमे से एक  डायरी  निकाली जिसमे उन्होने कुछ ज़रूरी नोट्स  लिखे हुए थे.  उन्होने  जल्दी से अपनी टीम को कुछ समझाया और उनकी टीम मेरे  और रश्मि की कुछ टेस्ट  करने लग गये. मुझे भी उन्होने रश्मि के पास ही लिटा  दिया था, और कुछ तार और  रबड़ की पट्टियों से मेरे शरीर को रश्मि के शरीर  से जोड़ दिया था.  वो कभी  रश्मि के हाथ से उन तारो को जोड़ते तो कभी उसके  पैरो पर लगाते, कभी माथे  पर तो कभी दिल के पास, सब कुछ कर लिया पर रश्मि  वैसी की वैसी ही बेजान पड़ी  रही. तब उन डॉक्टर्स ने पता नहीं क्या सोचा,  उन्होने एक पाइप से मेरा खून  लेना शुरू किया और उसी पाइप में रश्मि के खून  का पाइप भी जोड़ दिया, फिर उन  दोनो खून को एक ही पाइप से वापिस रश्मि की  शरीर में डालना शुरू कर दिया,  कुछ देर ये सब चलता रहा और रश्मि का ठंडा  पड़ा शरीर धीरे धीरे गरम होने  लगा, डॉक्टर्स के चेहरो पर खुशी की हल्की सी  झलक दिखाई दी और अचानक उन्होने  मेरा हाथ रश्मि के हाथ से चिपका दिया ,  रश्मि ने झट से आँखें खोली और उसके  मुह से आवाज़ आई  “अविनाश”.  सारे  डॉक्टर्स एक दूसरे को बधाई देने लगे,  रवि अपनी बहन से लिपट कर रोने लगा,  रश्मि को होश आ गया था और डॉक्टर्स अब  बेफ़िक्र हो चुके थे की अब वो रश्मि  को सही सलामात घर भेज देंगे, इधर सब  लोग आपस में खुशी मना रहे थे, उधर  रवि अपनी बहन को सीने से लगाए हुए था,  इधर उनके सीनियर  डॉक्टर ने अपने  नोट्स में कुछ  लिखा और चुपचाप  एक  इंजेक्सन  मेरे हाथ में लगा दिया और  धीरे से इशारा किया की इस इंजेक्सन  की  बात मैं कभी किसी को ना बताऊं.

इतना कहकर वो डॉक्टर अपनी टीम के साथ वापिस चले गये, रश्मि को थोड़ा थोड़ा   होश आ चुका था, पर डॉक्टर्स ने हमे वहाँ से बाहर जाने को कहा. उन्होने  मेरे  शरीर पर लगी टेप और इंजेक्सन   हटा दिए  और मैं रवि के साथ बाहर आकर  बैठ  गया.  अंदर जो हुआ था उसके बाद पता नहीं क्यूँ मैं रवि से नज़रे नहीं  मिला  पा रहा था.  रवि जान चुका था की मैं रश्मि से प्यार करता हूँ, अचानक  वो  मेरे पैर पकड़ते हुए बोला “ तुम सच में भगवान हो, एक बार फिर तुमने  मेरी  ज़िंदगी मुझे वापिस दे दी दोस्त, मेरी ज़िंदगी की एक एक साँस अब  तुम्हारी  कर्ज़दार रहेगी”.  मैने रवि का हाथ पकड़ा और कहा “रश्मि मेरी भी  ज़िंदगी है  रवि,   उसके बिना अब मैं भी नहीं जी पाता, मैं नहीं चाहता था  की तुम्हे ये  बात इस तरह पता चले, क्यूँकि   मैं नहीं जानता की रश्मि मेरे  बारे में  क्या सोचती है, वो मुझे पसंद भी करती है या नहीं”. रवि की आँखो  से आँसू  गिरे और  वो बोला “ इतना कुछ देखने के बाद भी तुम्हे शक़ है की  रश्मि  तुम्हे नहीं चाहती, जिसका प्यार उसे मौत के मुह से वापिस ले आया,  जिसके  छूने भर से उसमे जान आ गयी, जिसने होश में  आते ही तुम्हारा नाम  लिया,  तुम्हे लगता है वो तुम्हे नहीं चाहती". 

*क्रमश:*

----------


## cool king

Rashmi ki tarah hi meri sanse bhi rukne wali thi,pr aapne update dekar mujhe new jindgi de di.
(रश्मि की तरह ही मेरी साँसे भी रुकने वाली थी, पर आपने अपडेट देकर मुझे नई जिंदगी दे दी )

----------


## axbafromxb

> Rashmi ki tarah hi meri sanse bhi rukne wali thi,pr aapne update dekar mujhe new jindgi de di.


chalo meri kahani ne kisi ki jaan to bachaayi :D

----------


## Anmol of xb

शानदार अक्स्बे , सही जा रहा है

----------


## groopji

आशा के अनुरूप कहानी में हर एक मसाला डाला है ...... एक मंझे हुए कहानीकार की तरह मनोरंजन के सभी पुट दिए हैं आपने   ...... आपकी लेखनी को ... सम्मान ......

----------


## axbafromxb

> शानदार अक्स्बे , सही जा रहा है


 ऐसे द्विअर्थी कमेंट से डर लगता है  :D





> आशा के अनुरूप कहानी में हर एक मसाला डाला है ...... एक मंझे हुए कहानीकार की तरह मनोरंजन के सभी पुट दिए हैं आपने   ...... आपकी लेखनी को ... सम्मान ......


पढ़ने के लिए शुक्रिया.

----------


## Prakhar Kant Desai

Bahut rochak kahani....so nice....

----------


## Prakhar Kant Desai

Bahut mast story hai bhai....Repo kubool kare ......

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 20 - Devnagiri



*रवि को लगा की मेरे प्यार ने रश्मि की जान बचा  ली है और रवि की इन बातो से  मुझे भी लगने लगा की शायद रश्मि भी मुझे प्यार  करती है, लेकिन इस वक़्त  मुझे रश्मि के प्यार के इज़हार की नहीं बल्कि  उसके ठीक होने की चिंता  ज़्यादा हो रही थी. रश्मि अभी भी आई.सी.यू में ही  थी और जब तक वो ठीक होकर  घर नहीं चली जाती मुझे चैन नहीं आना था. कुछ देर  इंतज़ार करने के बाद  डॉक्टर्स बाहर आए और बोले “ जो भी हुआ किसी चमत्कार  से कम नहीं था, रश्मि  बिल्कुल ठीक है, 4-5 घंटे बाद हम उसे जनरल वार्ड में  शिफ्ट कर देंगे, अगर  आप प्राइवेट वार्ड लेना चाहें तो अभी बुक करा दीजिए,  क्यूँ कि उसकी पेमेंट  एडवांस देनी होती है, आई.सी.यू का बिल भी बहुत हो  चुका है , आप जितना जल्दी  हो सके पेमेंट करा दीजिए, वो तो रश्मि का केस   हमारे लिए भी एक चेलेंज था  इसलिए हमने आपसे पैसे जमा करने के लिए ज़्यादा  ज़ोर नहीं दिया,  और हाँ  आपको एक और रियायत मिल गयी है, जंगल से जिन  डॉक्टर्स की टीम आई थी उन्होने  रश्मि का इलाज करने का कोई पैसा नहीं लिया  है और हॉस्पिटल भी आपसे उसका कुछ  चार्ज नहीं करेगा”.  रवि ने डॉक्टर से  पूछा “ कितना पैसा जमा करना है  डॉक्टर, आप जल्दी बताइए, मैं अपना सब कुछ  बेचकर , कुछ भी करके , कहीं से भी  पैसे का इंतज़ाम कर दूँगा”. डॉक्टर ने  कहा “मैने रश्मि की रिपोर्ट्स के  साथ खर्चे का एस्टिमेट बना दिया है और  उसमे 10% डिसकाउंट भी मार्क कर दिया  है, इससे ज़्यादा पावर्स  मुझे भी  नहीं हैं, आप जानते ही हैं ये हॉस्पिटल  अपने मरीज़ो की सुविधा के लिए  कितना पैसा खर्च करता है”. रवि ने रिपोर्ट्स  ली और देखा तो आई.सी.यू और  दवाइयों का बिल 2 लाख से भी ज़्यादा था और अभी  ना जाने कितनी दवाइयाँ और  इंजेक्सन का खर्चा बाकी था. रवि के लिए  इतने  पैसो का इंतज़ाम करना  नामुमकिन था, और ना ही वो मुझसे माँग सकता था  क्यूंकी  उसे भी पता था की  मेरे पास कुछ भी नहीं है. रवि मायूस होकर वहीं  बैठ गया और मुझे झूठी  तस्सली देते हुए बोला “ हो जाएगा इंतज़ाम, मैं किसी  से बात करता हूँ”.  मैने पूछा “किससे बात करोगे, कौन देगा इतने पैसे तुम्हे  वो भी इस वक़्त,  इतनी जल्दी.”  रवि बोला “ मेरी मा ने रश्मि की शादी के लिए  कुछ जेवर और  बाकी चीज़े बनवा रखी थी, वही सब रखा है पापा के कमरे में,  जिसके लिए मैं  रश्मि को हमेशा उस कमरे का ताला लगा कर रखने के लिए कहता  रहता था. आज  रश्मि को उन सब चीज़ो से ज़्यादा ज़रूरत उसकी ज़िंदगी की है,  इतनी जल्दी  पैसो का इंतज़ाम सिर्फ़ उन चीज़ो को बेचकर ही हो सकता है ”.   रवि ने जैसे  ही उन चीज़ो का ज़िक्र किया वो रात वाला सपना मेरी आँखो के  सामने घूमने  लगा, वो रश्मि का भीगना, दुल्हन बनकर सजना सवरना, वो सब एक  एक  करके मुझे  फिर से दिखाई देने लगा. मैं समझ गया की सपने में देखी वो  एक एक  बात   बिल्कुल सच थी. रश्मि उन जेवर और कपड़ो में बहुत खूबसूरत लग रही थी  और मैं  नहीं चाहता था की कुछ पैसो के लिए रवि उन अनमोल चीज़ो को बेच आए.  मैने  रवि से कहा “ क्या कह रहे हो तुम, वो चीज़े तुम्हारी मा ने रश्मि के  लिए  बनवाई हैं, रश्मि अब ठीक हो चुकी है , हम लोग कुछ भी करके कहीं से भी  पैसो  का इंतज़ाम कर लेंगे, उन चीज़ो  को तुम वहीं रहने दो”.  मैने रवि से  उसकी  कार की चाबी माँगी और कहा “ तुम यहीं रश्मि के पास रूको, डॉक्टर अगर   पेमेंट के लिए कहें तो उन्हे बोलना की मैं पैसे लेने गया हूँ, ज़्यादा देर   नहीं लगेगी, मैं कुछ ना कुछ इंतज़ाम करके जल्दी ही लौट आऊंगा, बाकी पैसो  का  इंतज़ाम सुबह कुछ बेचकर कर लेंगे”. रवि हैरान रह गया “ तुम  इतने पैसे   कहाँ से लाओगे दोस्त, तुम्हारे पास कहाँ से इंतज़ाम हो पाएगा इतने पैसो   का”. मैने रवि के हाथ से चाबी ली और वहाँ से चलते हुए कहा “ दोस्त नहीं   अविनाश नाम है मेरा, अब से यही कहा करो, दोस्त कहते हो तो ऐसा लगता है जैसे   मैं तुम्हारे परिवार का हिस्सा नहीं कोई गैर हूँ”. रवि रो पड़ा और रोते   रोते ही बोला “ दोस्त, और कितने एहसान करोगे तुम हमारे उपर”. मैने कहा “   बताया ना, दोस्त नहीं अविनाश”. इतना कहकर   कार लेकर मैं सीधा अपने घर   पहुँचा और अपनी मा के कमरे में गया. 

मैने अक्सर अपनी मा को मेरी शादी के लिए पैसे जमा  करते हुए सुना था, जिसे  लेकर मा और बाबा अक्सर बहस करते रहते थे, मैने सब  जगह देखा पर कहीं कुछ  नहीं मिला, फिर मैं अपने कमरे में गया कि शायद मेरी  ही अलमारी में उन्होने  कुछ छुपा रखा हो लेकिन वहाँ भी कुछ नहीं मिला, मैं  निराश होकर घर का एक एक  कोना ढूंड रहा था पर कुछ हाथ नहीं लग रहा था,  मैं  थक कर वापिस अपने कमरे  में बैठ गया   और एक ग्लास पानी लेने के लिए जैसे  ही रसोई में घुसा, अंदर  छुपी  एक बिल्ली मुझे देख कर जैसे ही भागी उसने  दाल  से भरा एक डिब्बा नीचे  गिरा दिया,   डिब्बा नीचे  गिरते ही  रसोई मे   दाल फैल गयी और उसे वापिस  भरने के लिए  मैने डिब्बा उठाया तो देखा मा ने  उस दाल के नीचे कुच्छ पैसे  छुपाए हुए थे, मैने  एक एक  करके रसोई में रखे  सारे डिब्बो को पलटना शुरू  किया और हर डिब्बे के अंदर मुझे पैसे छुपे  हुए  मिले, मेरी आँखो में खुशी  से आँसू टपकने लगे, ऐसा लगा मानो मेरे मा बाबा  आज खुद आकर मेरी  रश्मि के  लिए मुझे पैसे दिए जा रहे थे. देखते ही देखते  मेरे पास बहुत पैसे इकठ्ठे    हो गये लेकिन ज़रूरत तो 2 लाख की थी, और अब  तो कोई आस भी नहीं बची थी. मैं  उन पैसो को गिनने बैठ गया और गिनते गिनते  एक नोट मेरे सामने आया जिस पर  लिखा था ‘सेठ बंसीलाल’. मेरी मा ज़्यादा  पढ़ी लिखी नहीं तो मैं उनके टेढ़े   मेढ़े शब्दो  की लिखाई को पहचानता  था,  मैने सारे पैसे एक बेग  में डाले और  घर का टॅयला लगा कर बाज़ार की और निकल  पड़ा, वहाँ मैने कई लोगो से सेठ  बंसीलाल के बारे में पूछा  पर बहुत कोशिश  करने के बाद भी  किसी  से कुछ पता  नहीं चला,  आख़िर में किसी ने मुझे  बताया की अगर मेरी कोई मदद कर सकता है  तो वो है यहाँ का मशहूर पान वाला   ‘हरिओम चौबे’. मैं सीधा उसके पास गया और  उसे समझाया की मेरी मा के छुपाये  कुछ पैसो में एक नोट पर ‘सेठ बंसीलाल’  लिखा है, हरिओम पल भर में समझ गया  की सेट बंसीलाल इस इलाक़े का एकलौता  सुनार है जो ईमानदार होने के साथ साथ  अपने उसूलो का पक्का भी है. मैने  हरिओम से सेट बंसीलाल का पता लिया और  जल्दी से वहाँ पहुँच गया.  वहाँ जाकर  देखा तो   सोना,चाँदी के जेवरो से  सजी एक  बहुत बड़ी दुकान की गद्दी पर एक  70-75 साल का बुज़ुर्ग बैठा हुआ  अपना बही खाता देख रहा था. मैं उनके पास  गया और पूछा “ क्या आप ही सेठ  बंसीलाल हैं”. वो दबी ज़बान में बोले “हाँ  मैं ही हूँ, बोलो क्या काम है”.  मैने उन्हे अपने मा बाबा का नाम, पता और  उनकी मौत के बारे में बताया तो   उन्होने अपने बही खाते के कुछ पन्ने पलटने  शुरू कर दिए, थोड़ी देर बाद वो  मुझसे बोले  “तुम्हारा नाम क्या है”. मैने  कहा “जी, मेरा नाम अविनाश है”.  इतना सुनते ही उन्होने अपने मुनीम को आवाज़  दी और कहा “ 6503 नंबर के  जमा  जेवर ले आओ “. मुनीम कुछ सोने चाँदी से बने  जेवर लेकर आया , सेठ बंसीलाल  ने वो जेवर एक थैले में डालते हुए कहा “ ये  लो, यहाँ दस्तख़त करो और इन्हे  ले जाओ”. मैने पूछा ये सब क्या है तो सेठ  बंसीलाल बोले “ तुम्हारी मा ने  अपने जेवर मेरे पास संभाल कर रखे थे और कहा  था की वक़्त आने पर ले जाऊंगी ,  अब जब तुम कह रहे हो की वो इस दुनिया में  नहीं रही तो ये सब अब तुम्हारा  है, ले जाओ”. मैने कहा “सेठ जी, मुझे ज़ेवर  नहीं कुछ पैसो की ज़रूरत है,  क्या आप इनके बदले मुझे पैसे दे सकते हैं”.  सेट बंसीलाल ने मेरी और देखा  और बोले “ एक बार पैसे देने के बाद, वापिस उसी  भाव में नहीं लूँगा, सोच  लो, आज के भाव के हिसाब से सिर्फ़ 1 लाख 35 हज़ार  ही मिल सकते हैं”. मैने  उन्हे समझाया की “मुझे 2 लाख  की सख़्त ज़रूरत है,  मुझे हॉस्पिटल में  तुरंत ज़मा करने हैं. आप कुछ भी करके मेरी मदद करें या  मुझे कोई ऐसा  रास्ता बतायें जिससे मैं 2 लाख इकठ्ठे    कर सकूँ”.  सेठ  बंसीलाल ने कुछ  देर सोचा और मुनीम को इशारा करते हुए बोले “ 6892 नंबर के  जेवर भी ले आओ”.  जैसे ही मुनीम उन जेवर को लेकर आया, सेठ बंसीलाल बोले “ ये  तुम्हारे बाबा  ने तुम दोनो मा बेटे से छुपाकर  अपनी बहू के लिए बनवाए थे,  दोनो के जेवर  मिलकर 2 लाख से ज़्यादा कीमत के हैं, तुम मुझसे 2 लाख  ले  जाओ, जिनका  इलाज़ करना है करा लो, जब तुम्हारे पास 2 लाख  हो जायें तो मेरे  पैसे दे  जाना और अपने मा बाबा के जेवर ले जाना.” मेरी आँखों से आँसू बहने  शुरू हो  गये , मैं समझ गया की मा बाबा क्यूँ एक दूसरे से बहस करते रहते थे,  अपनी  आने वाली बहू के लिए वो ना जाने क्या कुछ सपने सजाए बैठे थे, और दोनो  एक  दूसरे से ज़्यादा करने की चाह लिए ही बहस करते करते इस दुनिया से चले  गये.  मैंने सेठ बंसीलाल को हाथ जोड़ कर शुक्रिया कहा और पैसे लेकर  तुरंत   हॉस्पिटल पहुँच गया.


*क्रमश:*

----------


## sunoanuj

बहुत अच्छी पकड़ है आपकी शब्दों पर और लिखने का तरीका बहुत शानदार है ! लेकिन अपडेट थोड़ी जल्दी दिया करो मित्र ! क्यंकि इतनी शानदार कहानी को पढना बहुत अच्छा लगता है !

----------


## axbafromxb

> बहुत अच्छी पकड़ है आपकी शब्दों पर और लिखने का तरीका बहुत शानदार है ! लेकिन अपडेट थोड़ी जल्दी दिया करो मित्र ! क्यंकि इतनी शानदार कहानी को पढना बहुत अच्छा लगता है !


कितनी जल्दी अपडेट देनी चाहिए ? :D
हर घंटे या हर मिनिट ? :D
 पढ़ने में भले ही 2 मिनिट लगें पर एक अपडेट लिखने में 8-10 घंटे लगते हैं दोस्त.
मैं भी इंसान हूँ , मशीन नहीं :D

----------


## shashi009

> कितनी जल्दी अपडेट देनी चाहिए ? :D
> हर घंटे या हर मिनिट ? :D
>  पढ़ने में भले ही 2 मिनिट लगें पर एक अपडेट लिखने में 8-10 घंटे लगते हैं दोस्त.
> मैं भी इंसान हूँ , मशीन नहीं :D


*कहानी बहुत ही अच्छी है इस बात में कोई दो राय नहीं है, आप जो मेहंनत कर रहे है उसके लिए दिल से आभार.*

----------


## Madan39

> कितनी जल्दी अपडेट देनी चाहिए ? :D
> हर घंटे या हर मिनिट ? :D
>  पढ़ने में भले ही 2 मिनिट लगें पर एक अपडेट लिखने में 8-10 घंटे लगते हैं दोस्त.
> मैं भी इंसान हूँ , मशीन नहीं :D


आप  की  मेहनत रंग ला रही है मित्र / वाह

----------


## sunoanuj

> कितनी जल्दी अपडेट देनी चाहिए ? :D
> हर घंटे या हर मिनिट ? :D
>  पढ़ने में भले ही 2 मिनिट लगें पर एक अपडेट लिखने में 8-10 घंटे लगते हैं दोस्त.
> मैं भी इंसान हूँ , मशीन नहीं :D


_मित्र अगर मेरी कोई बात आपको बुरी लगी तो उसके लिए माफ़ी !__मैंने तो इस लिए बोला की कहानी की लय टूटती तो थोडा बुरा लगता है !_ 
_आपको व्यथित करने का मेरा कोई मतलब नहीं था !
__आपको जब समय मिले तब अपडेट देना ! अब में कभी आपसे कुछ नहीं कहूँगा !_ 
_एक बार फिर से अगर मेरी कोई बात बुरी लगी तो उसके लिए माफ़ी !_

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 21 - Devnagiri

*हॉस्पिटल पहुँच कर मैने जल्दी से पैसे जमा कराए और  रसीद लेकर सीधा रवि के  पास गया और बोला “ ये लो रसीद, पैसे जमा हो गये  हैं, अब चिंता की कोई बात  नहीं, और कुच्छ पैसे बच भी गये हैं, उनसे रश्मि  की दवाइयाँ तो आराम से आ  जाएँगी, बाकी का इंतज़ाम भी कल तक कर दूँगा, तुम  बस रश्मि का ख्याल रखना”.  जैसे ही मेरी बात ख़तम हुई रवि ने मुझे अपने गले  से लगा लिया और फूट फूट कर  रोने लगा. मैं उसे चुप करते हुए बोला “ पुलिस  इनस्पेक्टर होकर रोते हो,  जल्दी से रोना बंद करो और डॉक्टर से पूछो की अब  रश्मि कैसी है, मिलने देंगे  या नहीं”. रवि ने अपने आँसू पोंछे और बोला “  अभी अभी उससे मिलकर ही आ रहा  हूँ, मैने उसे बता दिया की तुम उसके लिए पैसो  का इंतज़ाम करने गये हो, वो  तुमसे मिलना चाहती थी पर डॉक्टर ने ज़्यादा  देर बात करने से मना किया है,  इसलिए मैं बाहर आ गया, डॉक्टर उसका पूरा  ख्याल रख रहे हैं और रश्मि अब  ख़तरे से बिल्कुल बाहर है”. जैसे ही मैने  सुना की रश्मि  मुझसे मिलना चाहती  है मेरा मन अंदर से उसके पास जाने को  बेचैन हो उठा, उसे देखे बिना अब  मुझसे रहा नहीं जा रहा था, उससे बात करने  को मैं तड़प रहा था, पर मैं नहीं  चाहता था कि  बिना डॉक्टर से पूछे मैं  उसके पास जाऊं , कहीं मेरी वजह से  उसे कोई परेशानी ना हो जाए, दिल को बहुत  रोका, बहुत समझाया पर जब  किसी से  इतना प्यार हो जाए की उसके बिना एक पल  भी ना ज़िया जाए तो भला दिल क्या कर  सकता है. मैं फिर भी आई.सी.यू  के  बाहर जाकर खड़ा हो गया और उस छोटी  सी  खिड़की से रश्मि को देखता रहा, वो  सो रही थी और मैं उस फूल सी  नाज़ुक अपनी  रश्मि के सर पर बँधी पट्टी और  चोट के निसान देख कर दुखी हो रहा था, इतने  दिनो से जो चेहरा मेरी ज़िंदगी  में खुशियाँ बिखेर रहा था वो आज इस हालत में  मेरे सामने था और मैं चाह कर   भी उस चेहरे को छू भी नहीं सकता था. मैं  अपने प्यार को देखे जा रहा था और  देखते देखते ही मैं रश्मि में इतना खो गया  की रश्मि ने कब आँखें खोलकर  मुझे देख लिया मुझे पता भी नहीं चला, तभी पीछे  से डॉक्टर ने मेरे कंधे पर  हाथ रखा और बोले “ तुम्हे बुला रही है, जाओ मिल  लो, पर ध्यान रहे, 5 मिनिट  से ज़्यादा नहीं, 2-4 दिन की बात है फिर जी भर  कर बाते करना दोनो”. 

 डॉक्टर मुझसे मज़ाक करते हुए मुझे अंदर ले गये और रश्मि से बोले “अब आप   कैसा महसूस कर रही हैं, आपने तो सबको डरा दिया था, आपको शायद पता नहीं की   ‘कोई’ आपके लिए कितना रो रहा था”. रश्मि समझ गयी की डॉक्टर मेरी ओर इशारा   कर रहे हैं, और वो धीरे से मुस्कुराती हुई बोली “ रवि भैया तो ऐसी ही रोते   हैं, मुझे बुखार भी हो जाता था तो वो रोने लगते थे”. डॉक्टर ने मुस्कुराते   हुए कहा “ क्यूँ, तुम्हारे भैया के अलावा कोई और नहीं रो सकता तुम्हारे   लिए”. इतना सुनकर रश्मि शरमा गयी और दूसरी ओर मुह फेर लिया. डॉक्टर ने   मुझसे कहा “ थोड़ी देर में जनरल वॉर्ड में शिफ्ट कर देंगे, आप चाहे तो   थोड़ी देर बात कर सकते हैं, 2 नर्स हमेशा इनके पास रहेंगी, जब तक ये ठीक   नहीं हो जाती”. इतना कहकर डॉक्टर बाहर चले गये और मैं चुप चाप वहीं बैठा   रश्मि को देखता रहा, मन तो ना जाने क्या क्या बाते करने को कर रहा था, पर   ज़ुबान से एक शब्द भी नहीं निकल रहा था, थोड़ी देर बार रश्मि ने अपना चेहरा   मेरी और किया और धीरे से बोली “ क्यूँ किया इतना कुछ हमारे लिए”. मैने   सोचा रश्मि उन पैसो की बात कर रही है, मैने उसे जवाब देते हुए कहा  “ पैसे   क्या तुमसे ज़्यादा ज़रूरी हैं”. रश्मि बोली “ पैसे नहीं , हम अपनी  ज़िंदगी  लौटाने की बात कर रहे हैं, क्यूँ रोये आप हमारे लिये”. मैं कुछ  देर चुप  रहा और फिर कुछ सोचते हुए बोला “तुम्हारे लिए नहीं, मैं तो अपने  लिए रोया  था, एक एक करके जिसका सब कुछ छिनता   जा रहा हो, वो इंसान रोने  के अलावा और  क्या कर सकता है. मा बाबा को खोने के बाद ज़िंदगी में कुछ  नहीं बचा था,  तुम लोगो के साथ रहने लगा तो धीरे धीरे लगा की अब नया परिवार  मिल गया है ,  ज़िंदगी फिर से जी लूँगा. लेकिन जब ये परिवार भी छिनता   दिखाई दिया तो मैं  टूट गया था,  तुम्हारी साँसे बंद होती दिखाई दी तो मैं  बिखर गया था”. रश्मि  ने मेरा हाथ अपने हाथो में लिया और बोली “ अगर हम  वापिस ही ना आते तो”.  मैने रश्मि के हाथो पर अपना दूसरा हाथ रखते हुए “  अगर तुम वापिस नहीं आती  तो छीन  लेता तुम्हे उस दुनिया से”.     रश्मि ने  मेरा हाथ अपने चेहरे से  लगाया और उसकी आँखो से गिरते आँसू की बूंदे मेरे  हाथ पर आ गिरी. मैने रश्मि  की आँखो से उसके आँसू साफ किए और कहा “ मुझे  कभी छोड़ कर ना जाना रश्मि,  तुम्हारे बिना मैं जी नहीं पाऊँगा”. रश्मि के  कुछ बोलने से पहले ही वहाँ  खड़ी नर्स ने बड़े प्यार से कहा “बाकी की बातें  जनरल वॉर्ड में कर लेना,  शिफ्ट करने का टाइम हो गया है, आप बाहर जाइए हमे  इनके कपड़े बदलने हैं”.   रश्मि ने अपनी पलके  झपकाई और मुझे बाहर इंतज़ार  करने का इशारा किया.  

मैं बाहर आया और रवि को जनरल वार्ड की तरफ चलने का  इशारा करते हुए कहा “  चलो रवि, थोड़ी देर में रश्मि वहीं आने वाली है, बस  अब जल्दी जल्दी ठीक हो  जाए तो उसे घर ले चलें”.  थोड़ी देर में रश्मि को  वहाँ शिफ्ट कर दिया गया.  रवि और रश्मि आपस में बाते कर रहे थे, उन दोनो को  कुछ देर अकेले बाते करने  की सोच कर मैं हॉस्पिटल से बाहर आ गया.  बाहर  आकर मैने देखा कि जंगल से  डॉक्टर्स की जो टीम आई थी उनमे से एक डॉक्टर  बाहर खड़ा हुआ रश्मि के डॉक्टर  से कुछ बाते कर रहा था. रश्मि के डॉक्टर ने  बताया था कि वो उन लोगो में से  एक डॉक्टर को जानते हैं तो मैं उनके पास  जाकर बाते करने लगा. वो मुझसे  बोले “ बहुत चाहते हैं आप उस लड़की को, हम  सब तो इसे बस एक चमत्कार ही मान  रहे हैं, प्यार में कितनी ताक़त है ये आज  अपनी आँखो से देख लिया”.  इतना  कहकर वो डॉक्टर वहाँ से चले गये और मैं  रश्मि के डॉक्टर के साथ रश्मि के  पास चला आया.  डॉक्टर ने रश्मि की  रिपोर्ट्स देखी और उसकी तबीयत पूछ कर  वहाँ से चले गये.  दवाइयों के नशे की  वजह से रश्मि को नींद आने लगी और वो  रवि से बाते करते करते सो गयी.  रवि  ने मुझसे कार की चाबी ली और मुझसे बोला  “ मैं एक बार घर हो कर आता हूँ,  पड़ोस वाली आंटी को भी लेता आऊंगा , एक  औरत का यहाँ होना बहुत ज़रूरी है”.  मैं रवि का इशारा समझ गया  और रवि के  जाने के बाद वहीं रश्मि के पास बैठ  गया, बैठा बैठा मैं रश्मि के मासूम  चेहरे को देखे जा रहा था,  देखते देखते  ना जाने कब मेरी आँख लग गयी  और मैं  अपना सर रश्मि के हाथ पर रख कर ही सो  गया. थोड़ी देर बाद रश्मि जाग गयी और  उसने धीरे से अपना हाथ मेरे सर के  नीचे से हटाकर मेरे चहेरे पर रख लिया.  उसके छूते ही मेरी आँखें खुल गयी और  मैं सीधा हो कर बैठ गया. रश्मि  मुस्कुराइ  और बोली “मुझे पता है ज़्यादा  रोने से नींद आ जाती है”.  मैने  भी रश्मि की ओर मुस्कुराकर  देखा और कहा “  ऐसा काम ही क्यूँ करना कि किसी  को इतना रोना पड़े”.  हम दोनो मज़ाक कर  रहे थे और तब तक रवि भी आंटी को  लेकर वापिस आ गया. रश्मि की ऐसी हालत देख  कर आंटी उससे लिपट कर रोने लगी,  रश्मि उन्हे समझा रही थी की वो अब ठीक है  और उनके आने से तो और जल्दी ठीक  हो जाएगी.  रश्मि उनसे बाते करने लगी और  मैं रवि को लेकर वहाँ से बाहर आ  गया.  रवि मुझसे बोला " आंटी रात को यहीं  रहेंगी, तुम चाहो तो घर जाकर आराम  कर लो, मुझे अभी इसी वक़्त जंगल जाना  होगा, वरना डिपार्टमेंट के लोग मुझसे  ढूँढ़ते  हुए यहीं आ जाएँगे, मैं  उन्हे रश्मि के एक्सीडेंट के  बारे में  बता कर लौट आऊंगा. लेकिन अगर  उन्होने मुझे नहीं आने दिया तो मेरी बहन का  ख्याल रखना, दोस्स... अविनाश”.    दोस्त कहते कहते इस बार उसने मुझे पहली  बार अविनाश कहा था. मैने उसके  कंधे पर हाथ रखा और कहा “ बेफ़िक्र जाओ,  रश्मि बहुत जल्दी ठीक हो कर घर  आने वाली है”. रवि ने कार स्टार्ट की और  जंगल की ओर निकल गया.

*क्रमश:*

----------


## ASHIQ AAWARA

अक्स्बा भाई, बहुत बहुत धन्यबाद,  आपने ये कहानी यहाँ शुरू की, मैं तो आप  एक्स बी पर बहुत बड़ा फैन हूँ.

----------


## ishita2cu

Wat a awsm story jaldi give updates (बहुत शानदार स्टोरी है जल्दी अपडेट कीजिए)

----------


## hotboycnb

+++++++++++ very good bhai mere (बहुत अच्छे भाई मेरे)

----------


## akhilman

भिऊ बहुत बढ़िया लगर रहो

----------


## ishita2cu

Jaldi se update do na plz..(जल्दी अपडेट दो न प्लीज)

----------


## vickky681

बहुत ही बढ़िया कहानी है इमें तो कहानी मैं ही खो गया

----------


## aryansaini88

बहुत बढ़िया स्टोरी है +++++++++++++++

----------


## vickky681

अब आगे बढ़ा दो भाई

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 22 -Devnagiri 

*रवि के जाने के बाद मैं रश्मि के पास ही चला आया,  अंदर आकर देखा तो आंटी एक  चम्मच से   रश्मि को सूप पिला रही थी, मैने आंटी  से कहा “ केन्टीन  बंद  होने का टाइम हो चला है, आप भी कुछ खा लीजिए, बाहर  कुछ नहीं मिलेगा इतनी  रात को”. रश्मि ने आंटी को जाने का इशारा किया और  उनके जाते ही मैं रश्मि  के पास रखे स्टूल पर बैठ गया.  मैने सूप का कप  उठाया और एक चम्मच में सूप  लेकर रश्मि के होटों  के पास ले जाकर कहा “  जल्दी ख़तम करो, ठंडा हो गया तो  अच्छा  नहीं लगेगा”. वार्ड में लेटे  बाकी  मरीज और उनके घरवाले मेरी ओर  देख कर मुस्कुरा रहे थे. 3 दिन बीत जाने के  बाद भी रवि वापिस नहीं आया था  और ना ही उसकी कोई खबर आई थी.  मैं रश्मि का  इतना ख्याल रख रहा था की कोई  मुझे उसका सबसे अच्छा  दोस्त समझ रहा था, तो  कोई उसका रिस्तेदार, तो कोई  उसका पति. हॉस्पिटल में आने वाला हर एक   इंसान उसके खूबसूरत चेहरे को देखे  बिना नहीं जाता था, सब रश्मि से बाते  करते, उसकी तबीयत पूछ्ते, कुछ औरते  रश्मि से मेरे बारे में मज़ाक भी करती  थी, एक बुज़ुर्ग औरत तो हर वक़्त  रश्मि के पास ही बैठी रहती और अपने बेटे  की तारीफे करती रहती, वो  रश्मि से  उनके बेटे की शादी करना चाहती थी और  रश्मि उनकी बातो से चिड़कर मुझे उस  औरत को वहाँ से हटाने का इशारा करती  रहती थी. 2 दिन और बीत गये और इन बीते  दिनो में मैं और रश्मि एक दूसरे से  पूरी तरह खुल गये थे. हम दोनो के बीच  प्यार की बाते भी  होने लगी और घर  बसाने की भी. अगले दिन सुबह सुबह डॉक्टर  आए और बोले “ अब रश्मि की हालत  बिल्कुल ठीक है, आप चाहें तो इन्हे घर ले जा  सकते हैं, कुछ दवाइयाँ लिख दी  हैं, इन्हे 7-8 दिन और देना है, उसके बाद एक  बार मुझसे मिल लेना”. डॉक्टर  के जाते ही रवि भी हॉस्पिटल पहुँच गया, लेकिन  उसने इतने दिन तक ना आ पाने  की कोई वजह नहीं बताई और रश्मि को घर ले जाने  की खुशी में मैने भी उससे  कोई सवाल नहीं किया. रवि कुछ पैसो का इंतज़ाम भी  करके लाया था, उसने  हॉस्पिटल की पेमेंट की और हम रश्मि को लेकर घर आ गये. 


रश्मि को घर छोड़  कर रवि फिर वापिस जाने लगा और बोला “ अविनाश, मुझे जाना   होगा, मैं कुछ झूठ सच बोलकर थोड़ी देर के लिए यहाँ आ गया था, मेरा जंगल   पहुँचना बहुत ज़रूरी है. मुझसे ज़्यादा चिंता तो रश्मि की तुम्हे है, मैं   बेफ़िक्र हूँ क्यूँ की मैं जानता हूँ तुम उसका पूरा ख्याल रखोगे, कोई   परेशानी ना हो इसलिए कार यहीं छोड़ कर जा रहा हूँ”. वो बिना कुछ सुने ही घर   से चला गया. अंदर रश्मि और आंटी आपस में कुछ बाते कर रही थी और रश्मि  उनसे  कह रही थी “ आप परेशान मत होइये, आप बिट्टू के पास ही रहिए, मैं अब  ठीक  हूँ, कुच्छ ज़्यादा परेशानी हुई तो मैं ‘उनसे’ कहकर आपको बुलवा  लूँगी”.   ‘उनसे’, ये शब्द सुनकर ऐसा लगा मानो इस शब्द से बढ़कर इस दुनिया  में कोई  शब्द नहीं, ज़्यादातर शादीशुदा लड़कियाँ अपने पति के लिए इस शब्द  का  इस्तेमाल करती हैं.उन दोनो की बातो को बीच में ही रोकते ही मैने कहा  “रश्मि  ठीक  कह रही है, बिट्टू आपके बिना नहीं रह पाता और 5-6 दिन से आप  उससे मिल  ही नहीं पाई है, मुझे यकीन है उसने घर में सबको परेशान कर रखा  होगा, आप  जाइए और उसका ख्याल रखिए, कोई ज़रूरी काम पड़ा तो मैं आपको बुला  लूँगा”.  आंटी रश्मि के सर पर हाथ फेरते हुए वहाँ से अपने घर चली गयी और  मैं रश्मि  के पास बैठ कर बाते करना लगा. कभी  मैं उसे  अपने हाथो से पानी  पिलाता, तो  कभी खुद उसके लिए चाय बना कर लाता. कभी बाहर से कुछ खाने को  मँगवाता तो कभी  खुद अपने हाथो से ही  कच्चा पक्का बनाकर उसे खिला देता. 

धीरे धीरे नज़दीकियाँ इतनी बढ़ने लगी की  आंटी को  बुलाने की ज़रूरत ही नहीं  पड़ी. 3-4 दिन बीत जाने के बाद रश्मि पूरी तरह  ठीक हो गयी, धीरे धीरे  घर  के छोटे मोटे काम भी  क्कारने लगी, जब भी  कमज़ोरी महसूस करती तो मेरी गौद  में आकर लेट जाती थी. एक दिन रात को ऐसे  ही वो मेरी गौद में लेटी थी और मैं  उसके बालो में हाथ फेर रहा था, उसने  मेरा हाथ रोका और बोली “ क्या आप  मुझसे शादी करेंगे ”.  मैं चौंक गया और  साथ ही साथ  इतना खुश भी हुआ की   मैने बिना कुछ सोचे ही कह दिया “ हाँ,  तुमसे नहीं तो और किससे करूँगा”.  वो  जल्दी से उठी और मेरा हाथ खींचते हुए  बोली “ चलो मेरे साथ, आपको कुछ  दिखाना है”. मैं उठा तो वो मुझे अपने पापा  के कमरे में ले गयी, वहाँ जाकर  उसने मुझे एक कुर्सी पर बैठा दिया और मेरी  आँखों पर पट्टी बाँध दी और कहा  की कुछ  देर ऐसे ही बैठ कर बाते करें. वो  मुझसे बाते किए जा रही थी और कमरे  में कुछ समान इधर उधर रखने की आवाज़े भी  आ रही थी, मुझे लगा शायद कुछ ढूंड  रही है जो मुझे दिखाना चाहती है. बाते  करते करते वो मेरी आँखो के पास आई  और पट्टी खोलने लगी. जैसे ही उसके हाथो  में लगी मेहंदी की खुश्बू मुझे  महसूस हुई मुझे वो सपना याद आने लगा और  जैसे ही मैने आँखे खोली, रश्मि  एक  दुल्हन की तरह सज धज कर मेरे सामने  खड़ी थी, मैं अपनी आँखो पर विश्वास नहीं  कर पाया, जैसी सपने में दिखाई दी  थी ठीक बिल्कुल वैसे ही कपड़े और साज़  श्रृंगार किये वो मेरे सामने खड़ी  थी. उसने मुझे कहा “ शादी के दिन मैं ठीक  ऐसी ही मिलूंगी, क्या  मैं आपको  पसंद आऊँगी  ”.  मैने  उसे अपने सीने से  लगते हुए कहा “क्यूँ पसंद नहीं  आओगी”. इतना सुनते ही  वो खुशी से पागल हो  गयी और दराज़ में से एक कैमरा   निकालकर मुझे दिया और बोली “ पसंद  आई तो एक  फोटो लीजिए”.  मैने उसकी एक  फोटो खीच ली और कैमरा छीनते   हुए मुझसे बोली “  बस एक ही बहुत है”. और वो  कैमरा  उसने वहीं  कमरे में रखे लोहे के एक   संदूक में छुपा  दिया.

7 दिन हो चुके थे, रश्मि बिल्कुल ठीक हो  गयी थी, डॉक्टर ने कहा था की 7   दिन के बाद रश्मि को उन्हे दिखाना है तो मैं रश्मि को लेकर हॉस्पिटल पहुँच   गया. उन्होने रश्मि के कुछ टेस्ट किये और एक इंजेक्सन लगाकर उसकी दवाइयाँ   बंद करा दी. मैं रश्मि को लेकर वापिस घर  की ओर  चल दिया तो रास्ते में   रश्मि को नींद  आने लगी, मैने सोचा इंजेक्सन की वजह से उसे नींद आ रही है,   घर पहुँच  कर मैने रश्मि को उसके कमरे में सुला दिया, लेकिन जब रश्मि  वापिस  नींद से उठी तो उसकी तबीयत ठीक नहीं थी, वो बिल्कुल चुपचाप बैठी थी  और  मेरी किसी बात का जवाब भी नहीं दे रही थी. थोड़ी देर बाद वो फिर सो गयी  और  जब   वापिस उठी तो     फिर वो बिल्कुल गुमसुम  सी बैठी रही. मैं उसे  खाने  पीने को देता तो वो खा लेती थी लेकिन अपने आप कुछ नहीं मांगती थी.  मैं अगले  दिन फिर से उसे हॉस्पिटल लेकर गया तो डॉक्टर ने मुझसे कहा की  टेस्ट  रिपोर्ट्स तो बिल्कुल नॉर्मल हैं और कल जो इंजेक्सन लगाया था वो बस  उसकी  भूख बढाने के लिए था , जिससे वो ज़्यादा खाए और कमज़ोरी महसूस ना  करे.   जैसे जैसे दिन गुजर रहे थे रश्मि और गुमसुम होती जा रही थी. ना कुछ  बोलती,  ना कुछ काम करती , ना कपड़े बदलती और ना ही मुझे अपने पास बैठने  देती,  डॉक्टर के पास जाने से भी मना कर देती थी तो मैं शहर  से एक  साइकॉलजिस्ट  को  भी लेकर आया, उसने अपनी सारी कोशिशे की पर रश्मि की हालत  में ज़रा भी  सुधार नहीं हुआ.  रश्मि की ऐसी हालत मुझसे देखी नहीं जाती थी,  मेरा मन अंदर  से रो रहा था, मैं खुद साइकॉलजी की पढ़ाई कर रहा था लेकिन  उन किताबो में  भी मुझे ऐसा कुछ नहीं मिला जिससे मैं रश्मि के मन की बात  जान सकूँ.  एक दिन  उन्ही साइकॉलजिस्ट डॉक्टर ने मुझे आपके बारे में बताया  तो मैं आंटी को  रश्मि के पास छोड़  कर आपसे मिलने आया था. मैं बहुत परेशन  था और  मुझे आपकी  अपोइन्टमेंट  नहीं मिल पा रही थी, मैने कई  बार उस  साइकॉलजिस्ट डॉक्टर का  नाम लेकर भी आपसे मिलने की कोशिश की पर आपके  असिस्टेंट और रिसेप्सन  वालो  ने मुझे आपसे मिलने नहीं दिया, उस दिन जब आप  कार से उतरे थे तो मैने गुस्से  में आपका कोट पकड़ कर खींच लिया था और आपसे  ना मिल पाने के गुस्से में ही  आपसे लड़ पड़ा था, मेरी परेशानी सुनने के  बाद आपने मुझसे कहा था की किसी भी  तरह एक बार मैं रश्मि को यहाँ ले आऊँ ,  मैने आपको समझाने की  कोशिश भी की  थी , की रश्मि मेरी कोई बात नहीं सुन  रही है, आपने कहा कि अगर वो नहीं आती  है तो 2 दिन बाद आप खुद  उसके पास आ  जाएँगे, यही आस लेकर मैं वापिस रश्मि  के पास पहुँचा तो देखा, घर के बाहर  भीड़ लगी हुई थी, एम्बुलेंस  और कई   गाड़ियाँ उस मकान को घेरे हुए थी. 

*क्रमश:*

----------


## dhanrajk75

आगे ........................

----------


## Dharpakad 12

बहुत ही रोचक कहानी है दोस्त / आप की लेखनी का कमाल साफ झलकती है / धन्यवाद

----------


## umabua

शानदार लयबद्धता है कथानक में.............धन्यवाद. मित्र.

----------


## shashi009

वाह दोस्त क्या बात है, इस कहानी ने तो दिल को छु लिया है.

----------


## Anmol of xb

अगला अद्यतन छापिये मित्र

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

Dil ko chhu gae ap ki yeh kahani bahut hi marmik hai mitra update karte raho.

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 23 - Devnagiri

*मैं कार से उतरा तो देखा रश्मि का घर बुरी तरह  जल रहा था, दमकल की गाड़ियाँ  उस आग को बुझाने की कोशिश में लगी थी लेकिन  आग बुझने का नाम ही नहीं ले  रही थी, आंटी दौड़ती हुई मेरे पास आई और रोती  हुई मुझसे बोली  “रा...रा....रा..रश्मि अंदर ही है, किसी को कुछ पता नहीं  चल पा रहा है की  आग कैसे लगी, उसे बचा लो, वो मर जायेगी”. इतना सुनते ही  मैं अंदर की तरफ  भागा तो पुलिस और दमकल वालो ने मुझे वहीं रोक लिया, मैं  चिल्ला चिल्ला कर  अंदर जाने के लिए गिड़गिडाता रहा, लेकिन उन्होने मुझे  अंदर नहीं जाने दिया,   मैं तड़प रहा था, छटपटा रहा था, रश्मि के बारे में  सोच कर ही मेरा कलेजा  बाहर आ रहा था , मैं रोया, चिल्लाया, लेकिन उन  ज़ालिमो ने मुझे मेरी रश्मि  के पास नहीं जाने दिया.  कुछ देर बाद आग बुझी  तो 2 पुलिस वालो मुझे अपने  साथ अंदर ले जाने लगे, मैं दौड़ कर सीधा रश्मि  के कमरे में गया तो देखा  उसके कमरे में रखी एक एक चीज़ राख हो चुकी थी और  उस कमरे की हालत ने साफ  साफ बता दिया था की आग इसी कमरे से लगनी हुई शुरू  हुई थी, वो तस्वीरे जो  रश्मि ने मेरे सामान में से निकाल कर अपने कमरे में  लगा ली थी उनके सिर्फ़  जले हुए टुकड़े लटक रहे थे, खिड़की पर टंगा वो  सफेद जालीदार परदा जलकर काला  हो चुका था, वो बेड जिसे रश्मि रोज़ अपने  हाथो से सजाया करती थी वो भी  बुरी तरह झुलश कर टूटा पड़ा था, और उस जले  हुए बेड पर उससे भी बुरी तरह जली  हुई मेरी रश्मि वहाँ लेटी हुई थी. अपने  प्यार को इस तरह झुलसा हुआ देख कर  मैं अपने आप को संभाल नहीं पाया और वहीं  बेहोश हो गया, मेरा सब कुछ मिट  चुका था, अतीत,वर्तमान और भविष्य भी,  जिसकी साँसे मैं मौत से चीन लाया था  वो एक बार फिर उसे अपने साथ ले जा  चुकी थी लेकिन अब उसे वापिस लाना  नामुमकिन था. 

जब होश आया तो मैं  डी.एम.सी. हॉस्पिटल के एक बेड पर लेटा हुआ था और रवि   मेरे पास बैठा मेरे होश में आने का इंतज़ार कर रहा था, मैने होश में आते ही   रवि से पूछा “ कहाँ है मेरी रश्मि, मुझे उसके पास ले चलो”. रवि की आँखों   से आँसू टपक रहे थे और वो रोते हुए बोला “ वो अब हमे अकेला छोड़  कर चली   गयी, 5 दिन हो चुके तुम्हे बेहोश हुए, पोस्ट मॉर्टेम के बाद उसके शरीर की   आख़िरी विदाई भी हो चुकी है अविनाश”. इतना सुनते ही मैं ज़ोर से चिल्लाया “   नही......ही”. मैं रोना चाहता था लेकिन मेरा दिल ये मानने को तैयार नहीं   था की रश्मि अब इस दुनिया में नहीं रही, आँखों ने  आँसुओं को अपने अंदर ही   रोक लिया जिससे वे बाहर ना आने पायें. मेरा सब कुछ ख़तम हो चुका था लेकिन   मा में सिर्फ़ एक ही सवाल था की ‘आग लगी कैसे’.  पुलिस रिपोर्ट में भी आग   लगने की कोई ख़ास वजह नहीं लिखी थी, रवि को भी कुछ नहीं पता था. इसी  उधेड़  बुन में मैं एक दिन रश्मि के घर गया और वहाँ के एक एक कोने को गोर  से देखने  लग गया, रश्मि का कमरा, रसोई, रवि का कमरा, आँगन, अपना कमरा और  आख़िर में  मैं उस कमरे के पास पहुँचा जहाँ मेरी रश्मि मुझे दुल्हन बनकर  मिली थी, उस  कमरे का दरवाजा जल चुका था लेकिन उसका ताला अभी भी जैसा का  तैसा लटका हुआ  था, मैने उस दरवाजे को हटाया और अंदर जाकर देखा तो सब कुछ  जल कर बर्बाद हो  चुका था, मैं वापिस जाने लगा तो मेरा पैर उस लोहे के  संदूक से टकराया जिसमे  रश्मि ने वो कैमरा छुपाया   था. मैने वो संदूक खोला  तो देखा कैमरा भी आग  की गर्मी से बिल्कुल पिघल चुका था, उस कैमरा  को  लेकर मैं फोटोग्राफर की  दुकान पर गया और उसकी रील में छुपे सारे फोटो  प्रिंट करने को कहकर मैं वहीं  बैठ गया, लेकिन आग की गर्मी से उस रील की  हालत भी खराब हो चुकी थी, बचा था  तो बस एक फोटो जो मैने रश्मि के लिए  खींचा था.  मेरे लिए तो अब वही रश्मि  की आख़िरी निशानी  बची थी, मैने उस  फोटो को लेमीनेट  करा कर अपने पर्स में  रख लिया. जब भी मुझे रश्मि को याद  आती है मैं उस फोटो को देख कर अपने आप को  संभाल लेता हूँ.  

रश्मि का अचानक गुमसुम हो जाना, किसी से कुछ बात ना करना, मायूश रहना और   फिर अचानक उस आग का लगना, ये ढेरों सवाल मेरे दिमाग़ में हमेशा घूमते रहते   थे, फिर एक दिन सोचा की साइकॉलजिस्ट बनने के बाद ऐसे कई  मरीज मिलेंगे   जिनमे मैं रश्मि की  बीमारी को ढूँढ पाऊँगा , यही सोच कर    अपनी साइकॉलजी   की पढ़ाई को पूरा करने के लिए मैं  आपको असिस्ट करने चला आया. आपके साथ   रहकर मैने बहुत कुछ सीखा था, तरह  तरह के मरीज़ और उनकी अजीब-ओ-ग़रीब   बीमारियों  को पढ़ते  पढ़ते  आज मैं एक मशहूर साइकॉलजिस्ट तो बन गया लेकिन   सर, मैं आज तक रश्मि की बीमारी और उसकी मौत का कारण नहीं ढूँढ पाया. रश्मि   की मौत से जुड़े कारणों को ढूँढने में मैं तो आपके पास चला आया था लेकिन   रवि यहाँ अकेला रह गया था, उसके पास उसका दुख बाँटने वाला कोई नहीं बचा था   और इसी दुख ने उसे आज शराब पीने पर मजबूर कर दिया है. अब तो आप समझ गये   होंगे की रवि इतनी शराब शौक में नहीं गम में पीता है. मेरी बाते ख़तम हुई   तो मैने देखा डॉक्टर प्रकाश  फूट फूट कर रो रहे थे, रश्मि की मौत ने इतने   बड़े पत्थर दिल इंसान की आखों में भी आँसू ला दिए थे, मैने उन्हे बड़े से   बड़े दर्दनाक तरीके से मरते हुए मरीज़ो का इलाज़ करते हुए देखा था, लेकिन   वो कभी नहीं रोये थे लेकिन आज उनके  आँसू रुकने का नाम नहीं ले रहे थे. मैं   उन्हे एक ग्लास पानी देते हुए बोला  “ चुप हो जाइए सर, रश्मि मुझसे अक्सर   कहा करती थी, अगर किसी के गम  में आप रोते हैं तो इसका मतलब अब वो आपके  दिल  में नहीं है क्यूँ कि जो दिल में होता है वो तो हमेशा आपके पास होता  है,  फिर उसे खोने का गम कैसे हो सकता है”.  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने अपने आँसू  पोंछे  और मुझे अपने गले से लगाते हुए बोले “ इतनी प्यारी लड़की की ऐसी मौत  सुनकर  किसे रोना नहीं आएगा बेटा, मैं वादा करता हूँ जब तक तुम्हारे सारे  सवालो के  जवाब नहीं ढूँढ  लेता मैं यहाँ से नहीं जाऊँगा”.  डॉक्टर प्रकाश  भी रश्मि  की मौत का कारण जानना चाहते थे और मेरी बाते  सुनकर उन्हे शायद  कुछ ऐसा लगा  की वो कोई  ना कोई  सुराग ज़रूर ढूँढ लेंगे, आख़िर गुरु जो थे  मेरे. 

रश्मि की बातो में कब सुबह हो गयी हमे पता भी नहीं चला, मैने डॉक्टर प्रकाश   से कहा “ सर, आप थोड़ी देर सो जाइए, वरना आप बीमार पड़ जाएँगे, पूरा  दिन   आराम नहीं किया, सफ़र करके आए थे और अब पूरी रात  भी ऐसे ही निकाल दी. आप   आराम कर लीजिए मैं भी थोड़ी देर सो लेता हूँ”. मेरी बात ख़तम भी नहीं हो   पाई थी कि रवि नहा धोकर तैयार होकर नीचे आ चुका था, डंडा हिलाते हुए वो    डॉक्टर  प्रकाश से बोला “सॉरी डॉक्टर साहब, वो कल ज़्यादा हो गयी थी तो मैं   गुस्से में आप लोगो के साथ खाना नहीं खा पाया, अभी मुझे पुलिस  स्टेशन   जाना है, मैं थोड़ी देर में वापिस आ कर आप लोगो के साथ ही नाश्ता करूँगा”.    रवि वहाँ से जाने लगा तो मैने उसे रोका और कहा “ डॉक्टर  प्रकाश पूरी रात   सोए नहीं हैं, उन्हे आराम करने दे, तू नाश्ता करके जा और दोपहर में  क्लिनिक  पर आ जा, हम तीनो एक साथ लंच करेंगे”. रवि बोला “ ओके,  2 बजे  मिलता हूँ,  लेकिन लंच क्लिनिक पर नहीं,  डी जी स्पेशल रेस्टोरेंट पर  करेंगे”. इतना  कहकर रवि पुलिस स्टेशन चला गया, मैं और डॉक्टर  प्रकाश भी  अपने अपने कमरे  में सोने चले गये. 

*क्रमश: 			 						 			 			 			*

----------


## dhanrajk75

कहानी बहुत अच्छी है दोस्त .................... आगे ...........

----------


## raju---

बहुत आची कहानी है....मज़ा आ गया मित्र इस कहानी को पढ़ कर

----------


## abhisheikjohri

बहुत ही अच्छी कहानी  है दोस्त. अपडेट थोडा जल्दी जल्दी दिया करो  की अपडेट थोडा जल्दी जल्दी दिया करो.......रेपो क़ुबूल फरमायें ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## milind.nar81

kahani bahoo..t hi acchi hai

----------


## rajrawat

Vaastav m aisi kahani na aaj tak padhi or shayad hi padhane ko mile. Repo kabul karo sir. Or ek request h kahani ko jaldi update karo. Thanx brother 4 writing this storyreally heart touching story padhkar Aasun aa gaye Aakho m jaldi update karna bhai plz

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 24 - Devnagiri

*3-4 घंटे आराम करने के बाद मैं और डॉक्टर प्रकाश  उठ कर क्लिनिक जाने के लिए  तैयार हो गये, हरीराम ने खाने के लिए पूछा तो  मैने बोल दिया कि थोडा सा  नाश्ता बना दो लंच तो वहीं क्लिनिक पर जा कर  करेंगे. हरीराम ने नाश्ता लगा  दिया और हम दोनो नाश्ता करने बैठ गये,  नाश्ता करते करते डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने  मुझसे पूछा “ एक बात बताओ अविनाश,  तुम्हे लगता है कि रश्मि की मौत के बारे  में रवि को कुछ नहीं पता”. उनकी  बात से मुझे लगा की शायद उन्हे रवि पर कुछ  शक़ हो रहा है तो मैने उनके मन  की बात जानने के लिए उनसे सवाल किया “ क्यूँ  सर, आपको ऐसा क्यूँ लगता है  कि रवि ने मुझसे कुछ छुपाया  है”.  डॉक्टर   प्रकाश अपना नाश्ता ख़तम करते  हुए बोले “ चलो क्लिनिक, वहीं बैठ कर बाते  करेंगे”. हम दोनो क्लिनिक के लिए  निकले तो देखा डॉक्टर  प्रकाश का ड्राइवर अशोक  उनकी कार की सफाई कर रहा  था, डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने उससे पूछा “इस वक़्त सफाई  कर रहे हो, सुबह से क्या  कर रहे थे”.  अशोक बहुत बुरी तरह घबराया हुआ था,  कांपती आवाज़ में उसने  जवाब दिया “ ववव.. वो  साहब  जी, मैं बस अभी अभी  पहुँचा हूँ, आप बताइए  कहाँ चलना है”. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने उससे पूछा  “ चलना  तो इनके क्लिनिक पर  ही है , पर तू इतना घबराया हुआ क्यूँ है, किसी का  एक्सीडेंट   करके आया है  क्या”. अशोक फिर काँपते हुए बोला “ आप बैठिए साहब  जी, मैं रास्ते में  आपको सब बता दूँगा”.  अशोक ने कार स्टार्ट की और हम  दोनो उसके साथ क्लिनिक  की ओर चल पड़े, रास्ते में अशोक ने बताया “ साहब  जी  , जब मैं वापिस आ  रहा था  तो जंगल के पास मेरी कार से एक अजीब सा आदमी  टकराया, कार उसे  रोंदते  हुए निकल गयी और जब मैने कार को रोक कर पीछे  देखा  तो वो आदमी सही  सलामत खड़ा था और मेरी कार रुकते ही वो मेरे पीछे भाग  लिया, मैने भी अपनी  कार को भगाना शुरू  कर दिया, लेकिन वो तूफान से भी तेज  दौड़ रहा था, और  दौड़ते दौड़ते वो मेरी कार की छत्त पर कूद गया, वो मेरी  गर्दन पकड़ने ही  वाला था की तभी पीछे से आ रही एक   बस के उपर लगी  लंबी सी  मशीन में से एक  बड़ा सा  जाल  निकला और उस मशीन ने उस अजीब  से आदमी को उस  जाल में लपेट  कर खींच लिया, मैने फिर दोबारा पीछे मुड़कर नहीं देखा और  सीधा यहीं आकर  गाड़ी रोकी”.  डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने मेरी और देखा और बोले “ तो  मेरा शक़ कुछ  कुछ ठीक है, जंगल में हो रही रिसर्च कोई आम रिसर्च नहीं है,  और रवि को  इसके बारे में सब कुछ पता है”. मैने हैरान होते हुए डॉक्टर   प्रकाश से  पूछा “ सर, क्या शक़ है आपको, कुछ मुझे भी तो बताइए”. डॉक्टर   प्रकाश बोले  “ बताऊँगा  नहीं, सब कुछ दिखाऊंगा , तुम बस मेरा साथ देते रहो,  मामला  बहुत ख़तरनाक है और उससे भी ख़तरनाक है इस मामले से जुड़े लोग”.  बाते करते  करते हम क्लिनिक आ गये और अंदर आते ही डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने मुझसे  दिवाकर की  फाइल माँगी, उसकी सारी रिपोर्ट्स, टेस्ट्स, दवाइयाँ, हर एक  चीज़  को  उन्होने बहुत ध्यान से देखा और बोले “ अविनाश, एक काम करो, दिवाकर के  भाई  वैभव को फोन करो और उसे बोलो की आज रात हम उसके घर आ रहे हैं, दिवाकर  के  कमरे से कोई छेड़छाड  ना की जाए”. मैं समझ गया कि डॉक्टर प्रकाश दिवाकर  से  जुड़ी एक एक चीज़ को खुद देखना चाहते हैं, मैने वैभव को फोन करके बता   दिया कि शाम को  घर पर ही हमारा  इंतज़ार करे. 

थोड़ी देर में रवि  क्लिनिक पहुँच गया और आते ही बोला “ चलिए डॉक्टर साहब ,  लंच कर लिया जाए,  शाम को मैं नहीं मिल पाऊँगा”.  डॉक्टर प्रकाश और मैं  रवि के साथ डीजी  स्पेशल रेस्टोरेंट पहुँच गये, हमे एक टेबल की और इशारा  करके रवि उस  रेस्टोरेंट के मालिक से बाते करने अंदर चला गया, डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने लंच का  ऑर्डर दिया और थोड़ी देर में रवि भी हमारे पास आकर बैठ  गया . डॉक्टर   प्रकाश ने रवि से पूछा “ कोई शिकायत आई थी क्या इस  रेस्टोरेंट के मालिक के  खिलाफ”. रवि हंसते हुए बोला “ अरे नहीं नहीं  डॉक्टर  साहब, मैं तो बस ऐसे  ही कुछ बाते करने गया था, ये सुबह पुलिस  स्टेशन में कुछ ज़्यादा ही बोल रहा  था, तो बस थोडा सा समझाने गया था की  पुलीश  वालो से लड़ना अच्छी बात नहीं,  अब देखना लंच के पैसे भी नहीं  लेगा”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश मुस्कुराए और बोले “  अच्छा तो वर्दी की धोंस दिखा कर  हमे लंच कराने लाए हो, ये तो मज़े वाली बात  नहीं हुई रवि, पैसे भले ही लग  जायें, पर खाना अच्छा होना चाहिए”. रवि बोला  “ अरे आप देखना डॉक्टर साहब,  एक बार जो यहाँ खाना खा लेता है, रोज़ यहीं  खाने आता है, जादू है इसके  खाने में जादू”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश मेरी तरफ देख कर  मुस्कुराए  और फिर रवि से   बोले “ मुझे तो  यहाँ की हर एक  चीज़ में जादू  ही दिखाई देता है, कल एक  पान वाला  भी अपने पान में जादू बता रहा था.....  पान से याद आया, वो तो कल  से कार में ही पड़े हैं, चलो अब तो खराब हो गये  होंगे”.  खाना आ चुका था,  खाना खाते खाते डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने रवि से पूछा “  दिवाकर के बारे में कुछ  पता चला क्या, कौन थे वो लोग जो दिवाकर को  ज़बरदस्ती ले गये हैं”. रवि ने  अपना खाना ख़तम  किया और वहाँ से जाते हुए  बोला “अपने कुछ ख़ास लोगो को  लगाया है उसे ढूँढने  के लिए, देखो क्या खबर  मिलती है, बस अब यहाँ से सीधा  उसकी कंपनी में ही जा रहा हूँ, शक़ तो सबसे  पहले उन्ही पर जाता है”. इतना  कहकर रवि वहाँ से चला गया, डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने  वेटर को अपने पास बुलाया और  बोले “ बिल लेकर आओ”. वेटर बोला “ सर, विकास सर  ने बोला है की पेमेंट हो  गयी है”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने वेटर से पूछा “ कौन  विकास सर”. वेटर ने जवाब  दिया “ इस रेस्टोरेंट के मालिक और रवि साहब के  दोस्त” . डॉक्टर  प्रकाश  चौंक गये और वेटर की जेब में 100 का नोट डालते हुए  बोले “ पेमेंट तो हो  गयी होगी, लेकिन तुम्हारी टिप तो नहीं मिली ना, लो रख  लो, लेकिन  जब भी  मैं आऊँ , खाना तुम्ही लेकर आना, तुम्हारा खाना परसोने  का अंदाज़ मुझे  बहुत पसंद आया है”. इतना कहकर डॉक्टर प्रकाश भी वहाँ से उठ  गये और हम दोनो  वापिस क्लिनिक आ गये, क्लिनिक पहुँचते ही ड्र. प्रकाश ने  अशोक  को  बुलवाया  और उससे कार में रखे वो दोनो पान मँगवाए.

अशोक   पान लेकर आया और डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने उसे केबिन  से बाहर भेजते हुए  कहा “ तू  भी कुच्छ खा ले, थोड़ी देर में किसी के घर जाना है”. अशोक  के  बाहर जाते ही  डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने दोनो पान खोल कर देखे तो बनारसी पान सड़ कर  बिल्कुल काला  हो चुका था, लेकिन वो दूसरा पान जिसमे हरिओम ने दौलतगढ़  के  जंगल से लाए  पत्ते की बात कही थी, वो पान बिल्कुल जैसा का तैसा था, ना तो  उसमे कोई सडन  थी और ना ही उसका पत्ता काला पड़ा था, डॉक्टर  प्रकाश की  तरह मैं भी उस  पत्ते को देख कर दंग रह गया, डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने उस पान के  पत्ते को पानी से  धोया और मुझे दिखाते हुए बोले “ ध्यान से देखो इस पत्ते  को, ये कोई आम  पत्ता नहीं है, इस पत्ते में ज़रूर कुछ ऐसा केमिकल है जिसकी  वजह से ये आज  भी एक दम ताज़ा है और इसी केमिकल की वजह से इस पान को खाने  वाले को एक ख़ास  स्वाद महसूस होता, मुझे यकीन है की जंगल में हो रही  रिसर्च का इस पत्ते से  कुछ ना कुछ संबंध  तो ज़रूर है”. मैने हैरान होकर  डॉक्टर प्रकाश से पूछा “  तो आपका मतलब डी.जी.बी कंपनी ही इस रिसर्च को करा  रही है जिसका असर जंगल  के पेड पोधो पर हो रहा है, और रवि जो बार बार जंगल  में हो रही गड़बड़ की  बात करता रहता है वो गड़बड़ कुछ और नहीं बल्कि ये  रिसर्च ही है”.डॉक्टर   प्रकाश ने उस पत्ते को एक कागज में लपेट कर अपने  बेग  में रख लिया और मुझसे  बोले “ बिल्कुल सही कह रहे हो तुम, और सिर्फ़  इस पत्ते का ही नहीं दिवाकर  का भी इस रिसर्च से कुछ ना कुछ लेना देना तो   ज़रूर है, तुम क्लिनिक बंद  करो, हमे जल्दी से जल्दी दिवाकर के घर पहुँचना  हैं.  अशोक  के लौटते ही  मैने क्लिनिक बंद किया और हम दिवाकर के घर की और  निकल गये.

*क्रमश:*

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

Bhai badi der kar di update karne men kahani ka sashpence badhta hi ja raha hai  plz update jaldi-2 kiya karo.

----------


## aryansaini88

बढ़िया कहानी है.........ये कहानी लिखने के लिए धन्यवाद......!! पर अपडेट जल्दी करे इससे पढ़ने वाले का भी मजा बना रहता है...

----------


## aryansaini88

मुझे ये कहानी बेहद पसंद आई है......

----------


## axbafromxb

अच्छी अपडेट लिखने में समय तो लगता ही है बंधुओं.

----------


## deepakkumr

> अच्छी अपडेट लिखने में समय तो लगता ही है बंधुओं.


bhai main dono site dekh raha hu lagatar updae k liye plz jaldi jaldi update do mere bhai

----------


## axbafromxb

दोनों साईट पर एक साथ एक ही मिनट पर अपडेट करता हूँ तो ऐसा नहीं समझो की मैं यहाँ देरी से अपडेट दूंगा.

'छीन लूँगा तुझे' के साथ साथ मैं एक कॉमेडी एरोटिका भी लिख रहा हूँ जो लोगो  को अत्यधिक पसंद आ रही है , वहां उसकी भी अपडेट देनी होती हैं. बहुत जल्द   उस कहानी का देवनागिरी संस्करण भी आप लोगो के लिए पोस्ट करूँगा.
अभी थोडा सा व्यस्त हूँ.

----------


## masumface

[I like this story pls update fast

----------


## Krishna

कहानी बहुत अच्छी है ||

----------


## Balrajg1970

कहानी बहुत अच्छी है ||

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 25 - Devnagiri

*दिवाकर के घर पहुँचते ही डॉक्टर प्रकाश सीधे दिवाकर  के कमरे में गये और वहाँ रखी  हर एक चीज़ को बहुत ध्यान से देखने लगे,  दिवाकर की  अलमारी, उनमे रखी फाइल, एक एक कागज, उसके कपड़े, बेग , बिस्तर  के गद्दे, यहाँ तक कि दीवार पर टंगी तस्वीरो को भी उन्होने उतार लिया और  उन्हे भी पलट कर देखा की कहीं कुछ लिखा या चिपका हो, बहुत देर तक ढूँढने    के बाद भी जब कुछ नहीं मिला तो उन्होने  दिवाकर के छोटे  भाई वैभव को अपने  पास बैठाया और उससे बोले “ वैभव,  ठीक से याद करो और बताओ की दिवाकर की  तबीयत खराब होने से पहले उसने कुछ ऐसा बताया था क्या जो तुम्हे कुछ अजीब  लगा हो”. वैभव ने कुछ देर सोचा और बोला “ नहीं सर, भैया ने ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं  बताया था, लेकिन एक बात ज़रूर अजीब लगी थी मुझे, भैया उस दिन बहुत देरी से  घर आए थे, बारिश हो रही थी और भैया पूरी तरह भीगे हुए थे, उनके जूतो में  कीचड़ लगी थी और उस दिन उन्होने डी.जी.बी की यूनिफॉर्म भी पहनी हुई थी ,  जिसे वहीं चेंजिंग रूम में उतार कर आना होता है, ऐसा लग रहा था जैसे भैया  कंपनी से नहीं किसी खेत या जंगल से आए हों, लेकिन उनकी तबीयत अगले दिन से  खराब होनी शुरू हुई थी, उस रात तो बिना कुछ बोले चुप चाप सो गये थे और सुबह  जल्दी उठकर कंपनी भी चले गये थे, बाकी कुछ ऐसा याद नहीं जिसमे कुछ अजीब सा  लगने वाली बात हो”. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने वैभव की सारी बाते सुनने के बाद  उससे कहा “ देखो  बेटा, तुम्हारा भाई बहुत बड़ी मुसीबत में है, और उसकी  मुसीबत से हमारे भी कुछ राज़ जुड़े हैं, तुम कभी किसी को मत बताना की हम  लोग तुमसे क्यूँ मिलने आए और क्या बाते की, मैं वादा करता हूँ जल्दी से  जल्दी तुम्हारे भाई का पता लगा लूँगा”. वैभव को तस्सली देकर डॉक्टर प्रकाश   और मैं बाहर आ गये, डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने मुझसे कहा “ घर चलते हैं, मुझे किसी  से ज़रूरी बात करनी है”.  घर पहुँचते ही डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने हरीराम को आवाज़  दी “ हरीराम, जल्दी से 2 कप चाय  लेकर आओ, और ये लो पैसे, मेरे ड्राइवर के  साथ कार लेकर चले जाओ और बाज़ार से कुछ अच्छी  सी मिठाई लेकर आओ, तुम्हे तो  पता ही होगा की दौलतगढ़ में सबसे अच्छी मिठाई कौन बनाता है , जाओ कुछ  अच्छा सा लेकर आओ”. हरीराम हाथ जोड़ते हुए बोला “ लेकिन साहब, आप तो मीठा  खाते ही नहीं, फिर मिठाई लाने का क्या फायदा”. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश बोले “ अरे  मैं नहीं खाता तो क्या, तुम सब लोग तो खाते हो ना, मुझे बस ज़रा सा स्वाद  लेना है, तुम जाओ और लेकर आओ”. हरीराम ने मेरी और देखा तो मैने भी उसे  बाज़ार से मिठाई लाने का इशारा कर दिया.

मिठाई तो एक बहाना था, जो इंसान चाय  में चीनी तक नहीं डालता वो भला मिठाई  क्यूँ खाएगा,लेकिन मैं हैरान नहीं था, डॉक्टर  प्रकाश की हर एक बात में कुछ  ना कुछ ख़ास छुपा  था, इसलिए मैने अब हैरान होना छोड़  दिया था. अशोक और  हरीराम के जाते ही डॉक्टर प्रकाश मुझसे बोले “ दीवारो के भी कान होते हैं  अविनाश, मुझे ना  तो रवि पर यकीन है, ना हरीराम पर और ना ही अपने ड्राइवर  अशोक पर, डी.जी.बी कंपनी में क्या हो रहा है इसका पता लगाना हुमारे लिए  बहुत ज़रूरी है, और रवि या कोई और पोलीस वाला हमारी कोई मदद नहीं कर सकता,  हमे खुद डी.जी.बी के अंदर जा कर पता लगाना होगा की वहाँ क्या हो रहा है”.  मैने डॉक्टर प्रकाश से कहा “ सिर, आप और मैं कैसे जा सकते हैं डी.जी.बी के  अंदर, ना तो हम साइंटिस्ट हैं और ना ही वहाँ हमे  कोई जानता है, नामुमकिन  है सर, उस कंपनी के अंदर जाना”. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश कुछ देर सोचने के बाद बोले “  अगर हम नहीं जा सकते तो हमारी  जगह कोई और तो जा सकता है ना, बस सोचना ये  है कि किसे और कैसे भेजा जाए”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश   ने अपनी डायरी  निकली और  उसमे से एक नंबर ढूँढ  कर फोन मिलाया “ हेलो, डॉक्टर  अवस्थी से बात हो  सकती है क्या”, फोन डॉक्टर अवस्थी ने ही उठाया था, डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने उनसे  कहा कि हम उनसे मिलने उनके घर  आ रहे हैं. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने दिवाकर की  फाइल और वो पान का पत्ता अपने बह  में डाला और मुझसे बोले “ चलो अविनाश,  हमे  डॉक्टर अवस्थी से मिलने जाना है,   अब वो ही  हमारी कुछ  मदद कर सकते  हैं”. मैने अपने ड्राइवर को बुलाया और उससे कहा की जल्दी से कार की सफाई कर  ले, तब तक हरीराम और अशोक भी मिठाई लेकर आ गये, डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने  वो  मिठाई का डिब्बा भी अपने बेग  में डाल लिया  और मेरे ड्राइवर से बोले “ तुम  आराम करो, मैं अपनी कार ही ले जाऊँगा,  अशोक चलो कार निकालो, हमे किसी  ख़ास जगह पर जाना है”. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने किसी को नहीं बताया कि  हम कहाँ  जा रहे हैं, उन्होने रास्ते में वो मिठाई का डिब्बा खोला और उसमे से थोड़ी  सी मिठाई अशोक को खाने के लिए दी,  मिठाई खाते ही अशोक  बहुत खुश हुआ और  बार बार डॉक्टर प्रकाश से मिठाई माँगने लगा, डिब्बा ख़तम होते देख डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने थोड़ी से मिठाई बचा ली लेकिन अशोक का पेट नहीं भरा. डॉक्टर   प्रकाश ने अशोक से कहा “ बस अब और नहीं, इतनी मिठाई खा चुका है अब तेरा पेट  ज़रूर खराब हो कर रहेगा, अब चुपचाप गाड़ी चला और जल्दी से हमे  विलासनगर   ले चल, डॉक्टर अवस्थी के घर”.

मैने डॉक्टर प्रकाश से पूछा “ सर, कौन हैं डॉक्टर  अवस्थी, आपने पहले तो कभी उनके बारे कुछ नहीं बताया”.डॉक्टर प्रकाश मेरे  सवाल का जवाब देते हुए बोले “ डॉक्टर अवस्थी, एक बहुत अच्छे साइंटिस्ट हैं  और विलासनगर  में ही एक बहुत बड़ी लेब  चलाते हैं,  बायो-टेक  की पढ़ाई  करने के बाद ज़्यादातर लोग उनकी लेब  में ही ट्रैनिंग करते हैं, मुझे यकीन  है वहाँ पहुँचने के बाद तुम सब समझ जाओगे की वो हमारी क्या मदद कर सकते  हैं”.  इतना कहकर डॉक्टर प्रकाश कार में ही सो गये और उन्हे देखकर मुझे भी  नींद आने लगी, लेकिन मुझे डर था की अगर मैं भी सो गया तो कहीं अशोक को भी  झपकी ना लग जाए,उसने वैसे ही इतनी मिठाई खा रखी है, तो अपनी और अशोक की  नींद  दूर करने के लिए मैं पूरे रास्ते उससे बाते करता रहा, वो कभी अपनी  ससुराल  के बारे में बता कर खुश होता तो कभी जंगल में हुए हादसे की बात याद  करते घबरा जाता, बातो  बातो में पता ही नहीं चला की हम कब विलासनगर  पहुँच  गये, रात के लगभग 10 बज चुके थे, मैने डॉक्टर  प्रकाश को जगाया और उनसे  कहा “उठिए सर, विलासनगर  आ गया है, डॉक्टर अवस्थी  के घर जाने का रास्ता  बता दीजिये, अशोक को नहीं पता है”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश उठे और पानी पीते पीते  अशोक को दाईं ओर मुड़ने का इशारा किया, थोड़ी देर में हम डॉक्टर  अवस्थी के  घर पहुँच गये. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने दरवाजा खटखटाया और अंदर से आवाज़ आई “कौन  है, इतनी रात को किससे मिलना है”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश भी बाहर से चिल्लाए “  डॉक्टर अवस्थी से बोलिए की डॉक्टर  प्रकाश उनसे मिलने आए हैं”.  थोड़ी देर  बाद दरवाजा खुला और एक बहुत ही खूबसूरत  लड़की नाइट ड्रेस पहने, बड़े ही  तीखे अंदाज़ में उस दरवाजे पर खड़ी थी, उसे देखते ही मुझे रश्मि की याद आ  गयी लेकिन उसके तेवर रश्मि से बिल्कुल अलग थे, कहाँ वो शर्म और हया में  डूबी रश्मि और कहाँ ये बेबाक तेज तर्रार सी दिखने वाली लड़की. कहाँ वो लाज  का घूँघट  ओढ़े प्यारी सी  रश्मि, कहाँ ये   दहाड़ती हुई ख़ूँख़ार शेरनी.   रश्मि और उसका दूर दूर तक कोई मेल ही नहीं था.


तभी डॉक्टर अवस्थी बाहर आए और डॉक्टर  प्रकाश से हाथ मिलाते हुए बोले “ आइए  आइए, मैं आप ही का इंतज़ार कर रहा था”.  मैं और डॉक्टर  प्रकाश अंदर  गये  और बड़े से ड्रॉयिंग रूम में रखे 2 बड़े नरम मुलायम सोफे पर बैठ गये, उस  ड्रॉयिंग रूम को देख कर मुझे रश्मि के घर का आँगन याद आ गया, जहाँ 2 प्यारी  सी कुर्सियाँ रखी होती थी जिन्हे रश्मि ने अपने उन नाज़ुक हाथो से सजाया  था.  उस लड़की ने अपने नौकर को आवाज़ दी “ रमेश, 2 ग्लास पानी लेकर आओ”.  रश्मि के घर जब पहली बार गया था तो रश्मि खुद पानी लेकर आई थी, और यहाँ ये  मेडम नौकर से पानी मंगवा रही थी. कितना फ़र्क था मेरी रश्मि और इस लड़की  में, खैर मैने उस लड़की से अपना ध्यान हटाया और डॉक्टर  अवस्थी की बाते  सुनने लगा “ डॉक्टर प्रकाश कहिए कैसे आना हुआ, फोन पर बहुत परेशान महसूस हो  रहे थे”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश बोले “सही महसूस किया आपने, लेकिन परेशानी इतनी  बड़ी है जो फोन पर नहीं बल्कि आपसे मिलकर ही दूर हो सकती है. ये  अविनाश  है, इसने मुझे असिस्ट भी किया है और आज खुद एक  बहुत बड़ा साइकॉलजिस्ट है,   इसका क्लिनिक दौलतगढ़ में है लेकिन सारी दुनिया से लोग अविनाश के पास अपनी  मानसिक बीमारी का इलाज कराने आते हैं, अविनाश मेरे  बेटे जैसा  है,  लोगो  की परेशानियाँ दूर करते करते आज ये खुद एक बहुत बड़ी परेशानी में आ गया है,  और इसकी परेशानी अब मेरी भी परेशानी बन चुकी है”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश की बात को  बीच में रोकते हुए डॉक्टर अवस्थी  बोले “ अच्छा  तो आप हैं डॉक्टर   अविनाश, बहुत नाम सुना है आपका, आपके मरीज तो आपको अपना भगवान मानते हैं,  बहुत खुशी हुई आपसे मिलकर, आप हमारे  घर आए ये तो  हमारे लिए और भी खुशी की  बात है ”. डॉक्टर  अवस्थी ने अपने नौकर को आवाज़ दी “ रमेश बेटा,  गेस्ट  रूम की सफाई कर दे और बाहर गाड़ी से समान निकाल ला, आज ये लोग हमारे  घर पर  ही आराम करेंगे”. डॉक्टर अवस्थी तो हमसे  मिलकर बहुत खुश हुए लेकिन वो  लड़की हमारे  वहाँ रुकने  की बात सुनते ही चिड गयी  और दरवाजे में ज़ोर से  लात मार कर अपने कमरे में चली गयी.

*क्रमश:*

----------


## faqrudeen

ये वही कहानी है न जो चाँद जी लेकर आये थे. उस सूत्र में चाँद जी ने पूरा  श्रेय लेखक को दिया और सूत्र हिट भी हुआ. अब यहाँ असली लेखक ने अलग सूत्र  बनाया और फ्लॉप karwa लिया. क्या mila भाई?

----------


## sangita_sharma

बहुत अच्छी कहानी हे

----------


## axbafromxb

> ये वही कहानी है न जो चाँद जी लेकर आये थे. उस सूत्र में चाँद जी ने पूरा  श्रेय लेखक को दिया और सूत्र हिट भी हुआ. अब यहाँ असली लेखक ने अलग सूत्र  बनाया और फ्लॉप karwa लिया. क्या mila भाई?


दिमाग लगाओ और सोचो, नहीं सोच पाए तो मैं बता दूँगा.

----------


## imported_anoop_g

jabardast katha hai... katha vaachak ko naman....
isse badhiya prem katha aaj tak nahi padhi...

----------


## ultekamkiid

शब्द नहीं हैं  axbafromxb तेरी कलम की तारीफ के लिए  बेहतरीन, बेहतरीन, बेहतरीन

----------


## Rasik Lal

bahut hi axchchhi kahani hai / sutradhar ko badhai

----------


## Rasik Lal

> दिमाग लगाओ और सोचो, नहीं सोच पाए तो मैं बता दूँगा.


central 41:clap:....................

----------


## Krishna

बहुत तरसाते हो आप इतना तो वो भी नही तरसते ....... जल्दी ही अपडेट्स दीजिए  .........

----------


## satyabrat

शब्द नहीं हैं कलम की तारीफ के लिए बेहतरीन, बेहतरीन, बेहतरीन +++++++

----------


## satyabrat

शब्द नहीं हैं कलम की तारीफ के लिए बेहतरीन, बेहतरीन, बेहतरीन *******

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 26 - Devnagiri 

*थोड़ी देर में रमेश आया और डॉक्टर  अवस्थी से   बोला “ साहब जी, इनका सामान कमरे में रखवा दिया है”. डॉक्टर  अवस्थी बोले “  अब एक काम कर, रात बहुत हो चुकी है, तू जल्दी से हमारे मेहमानो  के लिए  खाना लगवा दे, और ड्राइवर को भी पीछे वाला कमरा दिखा दे, वो वहीं सो जाएगा  और उसका खाना भी वहीं पहुँचा देना”. रमेश अंदर रसोई में चला गया, डॉक्टर   अवस्थी हमसे बोले “ आप लोग भी मुह हाथ धो लीजये और कपड़े बदल लीजिए, बाकी  बाते डिनर के बाद कर लेंगे”.  रमेश ने खाना लगा दिया और थोड़ी देर मैं हम  दोनो भी वहाँ आ कर बैठ गये, डॉक्टर  अवस्थी हमारे आने से पहले ही डिनर कर  चुके थे, मैं और डॉक्टर  प्रकाश खाना खा रहे थे, तभी डॉक्टर अवस्थी ने  पूछा “ खाना कैसा बना है, अच्छा लगा आपको”. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश बोले “ आपने  इतनी इज़्ज़त से खिलाया है कि पता ही  नहीं चला कि ये खाना किसी नौकर ने  बनाया है”.  डॉक्टर  अवस्थी ज़ोर से हँसे और बोले “ नौकर ने नहीं, ये खाना  तो निशा ने बनाया, मेरी एकलौती और लाडली बेटी, जिसने  आपके लिए दरवाजा खोला  था”. इतना सुनते ही मेरे गले में खाना अटक गया ‘ एन्ह...उन्ह.. अँह’, मैं  समझ गया की मेडम के  तेवर इतने ख़तरनाक क्यूँ हैं, एक तो एकलौती उपर से  पापा की लाडली और फिर खूबसूरत भी. डॉक्टर  अवस्थी ने मुझे पानी दिया और  बोले “ लगता है मिर्च कुछ  ज़्यादा डाल दी , पानी पी लीजिए”.  मैं मन ही मन  बोला वाकई में मिर्च कुछ ज़्यादा ही है. खाना खा कर हम लोग वापिस सोफे पर  ही जा कर बैठ गये और डॉक्टर  अवस्थी ने रमेश को चाय बनवाने के लिए बोल  दिया. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने अपनी बात शुरू करते हुए कहा “ डॉक्टर  अवस्थी,  हुमारे पास समय बहुत कम है और काम बहुत ज़्यादा, हम लोग एक ऐसी परेशानी में  फँसे हैं जिसमे आप ही हमारी कुछ मदद कर सकते हैं”. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश अंदर से  अपना बेग लेकर आए और उसमे से मिठाई का डिब्बा और पान का पत्ता निकल कर  टेबल पर रखते हुए बोले “ देखिए डॉक्टर  अवस्थी, ये पान का पत्ता 2 दिन  पुराना है, एक पान वाले से मैने 2 दिन पहले 2 पान बनवाए थे, एक बनारसी पान   का पत्ता था और एक ये दौलतगढ़ के जंगल से लाया गया पान का पत्ता. बनारसी  पान का पत्ता तो थोड़ी देर में सड़ गया लेकिन ये आज भी एक दम ताज़ा है, मैं  चाहता हूँ की आप इस पत्ते को अपनी लेब में टेस्ट करवायें और हमे बतायें की  इसमे ऐसा क्या ख़ास है जिसकी वजह से ये बाकी पत्तो से अलग है, दूसरी चीज़  है ये मिठाई, मुझे शक़ है की इसमे भी ऐसा ही कुछ ख़ास मिलाया हुआ है जिससे  इसे खाने वाला बार बार इसे माँगता रहता है”. डॉक्टर  अवस्थी बोले “ टेस्ट  तो मैं कर दूँगा, लेकिन इतनी सी बात के लिए आपको इतनी रात में आने की क्या  ज़रूरत पड़ी, किसी के हाथ भिजवा दिया होता तो भी मैं साथ के साथ ही इसकी  रिपोर्ट आप तक पहुँचवा देता”. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश उन्हे समझाते हुए बोले “ किसी  की ज़िंदगी और किसी की मौत का सवाल है डॉक्टर  अवस्थी, मैं आपको शुरू से  सारी बाते बताता हूँ, तभी आप समझेंगे की मैं आपके पास ही क्यूँ आया हूँ”.   डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने जैसे ही रश्मि के बारे में बताना शुरू किया निशा चाय ले  कर आ गयी, उसके हाथ से चाय लेकर डॉक्टर  अवस्थी बोले “ अरे बेटा, रमेश को  भेज देती, क्या कर रहा है वो”. निशा अपना   मुह टेडा करते  हुए बोली “  ड्राइवर साहब को खाना खिलाने गया है”. डॉक्टर  अवस्थी मुस्कुराए और बोले “  ऐसे नहीं बोलते बेटा, मेहमान नाराज़ हो जाते हैं, अच्छा सुनो, यहाँ मेरे  पास बैठो, और हमारी बाते सुनो, तुम्हारे बहुत काम आएँगी”. निशा बेमन से  हमारे पास बैठ गयी, डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने चाय का कप उठाया और एक एक करके  उन्होने पहले तो मेरे बारे में बताना शुरू किया, फिर दिवाकर की बीमारी और  उसके अपहरण  के बारे में बताया, फिर वो अंजान खुश्बू और पागल आदमी का  ज़िक्र भी किया और फिर उन्होने रवि और रश्मि के बारे में बाते करनी शुरू कर  दी, कैसे रवि की कार से मेरे मा बाबा का एक्सीडेंट  हुआ, कैसे मैं रवि के  घर रहने लगा, कैसे मेरी मुलाकात रश्मि से हुई, कैसे रश्मि सीढ़ियों  से  गिरी, कैसे मेरे छूने से रश्मि की ज़िंदगी लौट आई, कैसे उस इंजेक्सन के बाद  रश्मि गुमशुम रहने लगी और कैसे उस घर में आग लगने से रश्मि की मौत हो गयी.  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने जैसे ही अपनी बात पूरी की निशा की आँखों से आँसू बहने  लगे और डॉक्टर  अवस्थी की आँखे भी नम हो गयी.  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने डॉक्टर   अवस्थी से कहा “ देखिए डॉक्टर  अवस्थी, पुलिस  से मैं कोई मदद ले नहीं  सकता, डी.जी.बी.  कंपनी में मैं जा नहीं सकता, क्या आप किसी को हमारी मदद  करने के लिए डी.जी.बी. कंपनी के अंदर भेज सकते हैं”. डॉक्टर  अवस्थी ने  निशा की तरफ देखा और बोले “ कुदरत  के रंग बड़े निराले हैं डॉक्टर  प्रकाश,  कुछ दिन पहले ही डी.जी.बी. के सबसे बड़े साइंटिस्ट डॉक्टर  प्रभाकर ने  निशा को डी.जी.बी. में हो रही रिसर्च को आगे बढ़ाने के लिए बुलवाया है,  निशा मेरी लेब की सबसे होनहार साइंटिस्ट है, कल ही इसे डी.जी.बी.  पहुँचना  है और अपने पापा को अकेला छोड़  कर जाने की वजह से ही सुबह से गुस्से में  है, इसीलिए इतनी उखड़ी उखड़ी दिख रही है”. डॉक्टर  अवस्थी आगे कुछ बोलते  उससे पहले ही निशा ने अपने आँसू पोंछते  हुए कहा “मैं पता लगाऊंगी  आपकी  रश्मि और दिवाकर दोनो  के बारे में, चाहे इसके लिए मुझे कुछ भी करना पड़े,  वैसे तो मेरा रहने का इंतज़ाम डी.जी.बी. के अंदर ही किया गया है लेकिन मैं  किसी ना किसी बहाने से डी.जी.बी. से बाहर आकर आपको सारी बाते बता दूँगी, बस  आप अपना फोन नंबर मुझे दे दीजिए और आराम से सो जाइए”.  निशा की बातो ने हम  सबका दिल जीत लिया, थोड़ी देर पहले जो लड़की इतने तीखे अंदाज़ में हमसे   बात कर रही थी, रश्मि की बाते सुनकर वो एक दम मोम की तरह पिघल गयी.निशा ने  मेरे बैचैन मन के भीतर एक नयी उमीद  जगा दी . मैने उसे ‘शुक्रिया ‘ कहा और  गेस्ट रूम में जा कर सो गया.

सुबह उठते ही पता चला की निशा डी.ज़ी.बी. के लिए जा चुकी है, डॉक्टर प्रकाश  और मैं डॉक्टर  अवस्थी के साथ उनकी लेब पहुँच गये, वहाँ डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने  उस पान के पत्ते और मिठाई पर कुछ टेस्ट करने शुरू कर दिए लेकिन डॉक्टर   अवस्थी को उन दोनो चीज़ो में कुछ भी ऐसा नहीं मिला जो इन्हे आज भी ताज़ा  रखे हुए है, लेकिन डॉक्टर  अवस्थी ने हार नहीं मानी और बाज़ार से 1 पान का  पत्ता और मिठाई मंगवा ली, फिर हमारे लाए हुए पत्ते का रस निकाल कर दूसरे  पत्ते के रस में  घोलने लगे, लेकिन दोनो रस आपस में घुल ही नहीं रहे थे ,  फिर डॉक्टर  अवस्थी   हमारी लाई हुई मिठाई और दूसरी मिठाई का पाउडर बना कर  एक मशीन में डाल कर हिलाने लगे, लेकिन उस पान के पत्ते  की तरह दोनो मिठाई  भी आपस में नहीं मिली, डॉक्टर  अवस्थी ज़्यादा कुछ तो नहीं जान पाए लेकिन  इतना समझ गये कि इन दोनो चीज़ो में कुछ मिलाया नहीं गया बल्कि ये चीज़े  अपने आप में ही औरो से अलग हैं, ये जहाँ भी बनी हैं वहाँ की मिट्टी, पानी  और हवा में ही कुछ ऐसा है जिससे इन चीज़ो में अलग स्वाद और ताज़ापन  रहता  है. डॉक्टर  अवस्थी की इतनी मदद ही डॉक्टर  प्रकाश के लिए काफ़ी थी,  उन्होने डॉक्टर  अवस्थी से हाथ मिलाकर उनका शुर्किया अदा किया और मुझे अपने  साथ लेकर वापिस दौलतगढ़ मेरे क्लिनिक पर आ गये.  हमारी सारी उमीदें अब  निशा से ही थी, अब वो ही एक ऐसी  इंसान थी जो हमारी कुछ मदद कर सकती थी,  लेकिन वो कुछ पता कर पाएगी ना नहीं यही सोच कर डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने मुझसे कहा  “ अविनाश, उन लोगो के बीच रहकर दिवाकर और वहाँ हो रही रिसर्च का सच जानने  में निशा को ना जाने कितने दिन लगेंगे , तब तक हम हाथ पर हाथ रख कर नहीं  बैठ सकते, तुम वैभव को फोन करो उससे कहो की जल्दी से क्लिनिक पर आ जाए और  घर पर ये बोलकर आए की वापिस आने में देर हो सकती है”.  मैने फोन करके वैभव  को क्लिनिक पर बुला लिया, डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने वैभव से पूछा “ दिवाकर के साथ  उस पहाड़ी वाले होटल  में तुम भी थे ना, हमे अभी इसी वक़्त उस होटल  में  जाना है, मुझे यकीन है वो तांत्रिक जो दिवाकर को देखने आया था वो ज़रूर हमे   कुछ ना कुछ बता सकता है, चलो हमारे  साथ”.  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने अशोक को  बुलवाया और कार लेकर हम चारो उस होटेल की ओर निकल पड़े”.

*क्रमश:*

----------


## prince of meerut

behtareen kaam ke liye repo swikaar kare
aur maine aapko personal massege bhi kiya uska bhi answer de dena please

----------


## sbhabhi795

[B][/Colour] axbafromxb ji thoda jaldi-2 update kare

----------


## axbafromxb

> [B][/Colour] axbafromxb ji thoda jaldi-2 update kare


इससे जल्दी अपडेट देना असंभव है, आप चाहें तो कहानी पूरी होने के बाद आराम से पढ़ सकते हैं.

----------


## Krishna

एक-एक अपडेट जबरजस्त है | अगले अपडेट का इंतजार .......................

----------


## King mantoo

> इससे जल्दी अपडेट देना असंभव है, आप चाहें तो कहानी पूरी होने के बाद आराम से पढ़ सकते हैं.


really excellent story 
bahut hi behtareen sir ji 
har update ka besabri se intezaar rahta hai

----------


## ishita2cu

Ye kahani kb khatm hogi jara btaoge

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

Bhai sabhi aap se ek bat hi punchh rahen hain ki update jaldi kiya karo.

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

Kahani jabrjast hai lkin jab tak puri nahi hoti maza adhura.

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

Mitra es kahani ko likhane ke liye badhae deta hun. Repo dena mujhe malum nahi . Es liye mafi chahunga.

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

Mobail se post karta hun. Hindi me nahi likh pa raha hun es liye aap sabhi mitro aur niyamak ji se xama  chahta hun.

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 27 - Devnagiri

*वैभव के साथ हम उस होटल में पहुँचे जहाँ दिवाकर  को देखने वो तांत्रिक आया था, वैभव ने बताया की उस तांत्रिक का घर सिर्फ़  इस होटल  के चोकीदार  को ही पता है, डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने उस चोकीदार  से पूछा “  हमे  उस तांत्रिक के पास जाना है जिसे कुछ दिन पहले तुम यहाँ लेकर आए थे,  क्या तुम हमे वहाँ ले जा सकते हो”. चोकीदार  बोला “ देखिए साहब, मैं यहाँ  नौकरी  करता हूँ, उस दिन तो इनके भाई की हालत देखकर मुझसे रहा नहीं गया  इसलिए मैं किसी से पूछे बिना ही उस तांत्रिक को बुलवाने चला गया था, वापिस  आने के बाद मेनेज़र  ने मुझे बहुत झाड़ लगाई थी, अगर मैं दोबारा गया तो वो  मुझे नौकरी से निकाल देगा, मैं आपको रास्ता बता देता हूँ, आप किसी से भी  पूछेंगे  तो हर कोई बता देगा की उस तांत्रिक का घर कहाँ है, उसका नाम भैरो  है, सब जानते हैं उसे. आप एक काम करिए, वो जो सामने छोटी  सी बस्ती दिखाई  दे रही है बस वहीं पर उसका घर है, रास्ता थोड़ा बेकार है  और बीच में एक  पहाड़ी से होकर निकलता है इसलिए ज़रा संभाल कर और धीरे  जाना , थोड़ा समय  ज़रूर लगेगा लेकिन आप ठीक ठाक पहुँच जाएँगे”.  चोकीदार  से उस तांत्रिक का  पता लेकर हम उस बस्ती की ओर निकल पड़े, रास्ता सच में बहुत बेकार था, कार  बुरी तरह हिलते और उछलते  हुए जा रही थी, बस्ती के पास पहुँचने ही वाले थे  कि अचानक  पहाड़ी से बहुत बड़ा पत्थर हमारी कार के सामने आ कर गिरा लेकिन  अशोक ने कार को संभाल लिया. पत्थर सड़क के बीचो बीच गिरा था तो कार आगे  नहीं जा सकती थी, डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने अशोक और  वैभव को वहीं रुकने के लिए कहा  और मुझे अपने साथ लेकर उस बस्ती की ओर चल दिए. मैं उनके होंसले  को देख कर  हैरान था, इतनी उमर होने के बाद भी वो एक जवान लड़के की तरह तेज़ी से कदम  बढ़ते हुए उस बस्ती की ओर बढ़े जा रहे थे, थोड़ी देर में हम उस बस्ती में  पहुँच गये और वहाँ बैठे एक बुज़ुर्ग आदमी से हमें  भैरो के घर का पता पूछा  तो उन्होने बिना कुछ बोले सामने बने एक पुराने से मकान की ओर इशारा कर  दिया.

उस मकान के पास पहुँच कर हमने  देखा तो वो एक खंडहर जैसा महसूस हो रहा था,  ना तो वहाँ किसी की आवाज़ आ रही थी और ना ही ऐसा लग रहा था की वहाँ कोई  रहता है, डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने उस मकान के टूटे से दरवाजे पे लटकी जंग खाई कुण्डी  को खटखटाया तो अंदर से एक पतली और कमजोर सी औरत बाहर निकली और खाँसते हुए  बोली  “ खों..खों... कौन हैं आप, किससे मिलना है”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश बोले “ हमे   भैरो तांत्रिक से मिलना हैं, हम बहुत बड़ी मुसीबत  में हैं, उनकी मदद  चाहिए”.  वो औरत फिर से  खाँसते हुए बोली  “कई  दिन हो गये,  खों...खों...खों... वो घर नहीं आए, ना ही उनकी कोई खबर आई है... खों खों...  आप अपना पता लिख कर मुझे दे दीजिए...मैं ज़िंदा रही तो उन्हे बता  दूँगी...खों खों खों”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने उस औरत से पूछा “ कहाँ गये थे, कुछ  बताया नहीं क्या”. वो औरत बोली “कुछ बता कर नहीं गये, कुछ दिन पहले वो दूर  पहाड़ी वाले होटल  में किसी को देखने गये थे....खों खों खों... वहाँ से  लौटकर आए तो बहुत परेशान लग रहे थे... खों खों खों... बस इतना बोलकर गये की  किसी जंगल में जा रहे हैं और आने में देरी हो जाएगी...खों खों... लेकिन  अभी तक नहीं लौटे”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने उस औरत से पूछा  “ कौन सा जंगल, कुछ जगह  का नाम वग़ैरा बताया था क्या”.  वो औरत अपनी कमर थामते हुए बोली “  विलासपुर या बिलासगढ़ ऐसा कुछ बोल रहे थे...खों खों...खों...ठीक से याद  नहीं है”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश समझ गये कि वो विलासनगर  के जंगल की बात कर रही है,  डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने उस औरत का हाथ थामा और बोले “ क्या आपके पास उनकी कोई  तस्वीर है, मुझे जल्दी से दिखाइए,शायद मुझे पता है वो कहाँ हैं”.  वो औरत  हमे  अंदर लेकर गयी और एक पुराना सा अख़बार दिखाते हुई बोली “ एक बार उनकी  तस्वीर इस अख़बार में छपी थी, और कोई तस्वीर नहीं है मेरे पास”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश उस अख़बार को बड़ी गौर से देखते रहे और थोड़ी देर बाद बोले “ अब वो  कभी वापिस नहीं आएँगे, जंगल में उनके साथ कोई हादसा हुआ था, जिसकी वजह से  उनकी मौत हो गयी”. इतना कहकर डॉक्टर प्रकाश   वो अख़बार उस औरत को वापिस देने  लगे लेकिन अख़बार हाथ में लेते ही वो औरत बेहोश होकर नीचे गिर पड़ी, डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने मुझसे कहा  “ दौड़ कर जाओ और पता करो की कोई वैद्य , हकीम  ,डॉक्टर मिले इस बस्ती में तो जल्दी से बुला लाओ”. मैं भागता हुआ उसी  बुज़ुर्ग आदमी  के पास  गया और मुझे देखते ही वो बुज़ुर्ग बोले " संतोष चली  गयी ना”. 

मैं समझ गया की ये बुज़ुर्ग उसी औरत की बात कर रहे हैं, मैं उनसे कहा “  क्या आप भैरो के मकान  में रहने वाली उस बीमार औरत की बात कर रहे हैं”. वो  बुज़ुर्ग वहाँ से उठे और मेरे साथ भैरो के मकान के अंदर आ गये  और डॉक्टर प्रकाश के  कंधे पर हाथ रख कर बोले “आप वापिस चले जाइए, इसकी साँसे तो आज  रुकनी ही थी, ये बेचारी तो उसी दिन मर गयी थी जिस दिन भैरो मरा था, लेकिन  इसे यकीन नहीं हो रहा था, आज आपने इसे भैरो की मौत के बारे में बताया होगा   तो इसे यकीन हुआ और ये चली गयी अपने भैरो के पास, आप बेफ़िक्र हो कर अपने  घर  जाइए, मैं इसकी आख़िरी विदाई करा दूँगा”.  डॉक्टर प्रकाश और मैं दोनो  बिल्कुल चुप खड़े थे, कुछ समझ नहीं आया कि ये सब क्या हो रहा है, ये  बुज़ुर्ग कौन हैं और इन्हे इतना सब कैसे पता है. हम कुछ बोल पाते उससे पहले  ही वो बुज़ुर्ग बोले “ भैरो मेरा बेटा था और ये इसकी घरवाली संतोष थी, आप  लोग जिसके बारे में यहाँ तक आए हैं वो बिल्कुल ठीक है और उस पर किसी भूत  प्रेत  या आत्मा का कोई साया नहीं है, आपने जिस लड़की को अपने काम के लिए  चुना है वो जल्द ही आपको सारी सच्चाई बताने वाली है”. इतना कहकर वो  बुज़ुर्ग  अपनी बस्ती के लोगो को बुलाने चले गये , डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने मुझसे  कहा “ चलो यहाँ से, ये आदमी बहुत कुछ जानता है लेकिन ये हमे कुछ नहीं  बताएगा, बेहतर यही होगा कि बिना समय बर्बाद करे हम जल्दी से दौलतगढ़ पहुँच  जायें, ये भैरो वही आदमी था जिसने मरते वक़्त तुम्हारा नाम लिया था और  जिसकी वजह से मैं तुमसे मिलने आया हूँ”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश की एक परेशानी तो दूर  हो चुकी थी कि वो लावारिस आदमी कौन था जिसने उन्हे मेरे पास भेजा था लेकिन  मैं तो बिल्कुल हैरान था, मेरी ज़िंदगी मुझे ना जाने कैसे अजीब खेल दिखा  रही थी,  मैं जितना भी अपनी ज़िंदगी को सुलझाने की कोशिश करता वो उतनी ही  उलझती जा रही थी,  इतनी उलझनो में फँसने के बाद मैने कुछ भी सोचना बंद कर  दिया था और अपने मन को समझा दिया था की डॉक्टर प्रकाश जो कहते जायें वही ठीक  है. यही सोचते सोचते मैं कार के पास पहुँच गया और हम लोग वहाँ से वापिस  दौलतगढ़  आ गये.

वैभव को उसके घर के पास छोड़कर  हम भी अपने घर लौट आए और दिन भर की थकान  मिटाने के लिए हरीराम से चाय लाने को कहकर ड्रॉयिंग रूम में बैठ गये. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश बहुत थक चुके थे, इतने दिनो से ना तो ठीक से कुछ खाया था और ना ही  ठीक से सो पाए थे और ना ही समय पर दवाइयाँ ली थी जिसके चलते उनका  ब्लड  शुगर बढ़ गया था, मैने  डॉक्टर प्रकाश से कहा “ सिर, इस तरह तो आप बहुत बीमार  पड़ जाएँगे, आप चाय पीकर पहले आराम से सो जाइए, जब भी आपकी नींद खुलेगी मैं  आपके लिए खाना बनवा दूँगा”. लेकिन डॉक्टर प्रकाश कहाँ मेरी बात सुनने वाले  थे, उन्हे तो बस जल्दी से जल्दी सारी बातो का पता लगाने की बैचैनी बनी हुई  थी, लेकिन मेरे बार बार कहने पर डॉक्टर प्रकाश आराम करने चले गये और मैं भी  बाथरूम में जाकर नहाने लगा.  

*क्रमश:*

----------


## vickky681

किर्पया हिम्मत करके आज दो अपडेट कर दे

----------


## groopji

बहुत सुंदर तरीके से प्रस्तुति जारी रखी है आपने .....आपको पुन: सम्मान :salut:

----------


## Krishna

कहानी बहुत अच्छी चल रही है , प्रवाह अवरुद्ध न हो जाये कृपया  ध्यान रखें ||

----------


## cool king

Axba ye DGB ka full form kya h.

----------


## phogatsachin

सत्य की खोज " का प्रयत्नकरें || अन्तर्वासना मंच के सभी सम्माननीय सदस्यों को सूचितकिया जाता है कि  i got the original website of this full story.

----------


## axbafromxb

> Axba ye DGB ka full form kya h.


कहानी पढ़ लो पता चल जाएगा.

----------


## Krishna

यदि ऐसा है तो  ये पूरी कहानी को प्रकाशित क्यों नहीं कर रहे हैं बहुत प्रतीक्षा करनी होती है अच्छी कहानियों के लिए |
 एक बार मुझको ये कहानी बहुत अच्छी लग रही है | पहले भी ये कहानी विवादास्पर है || 
आपका प्रयत्न सराहनीय है किन्तु तब, जब आप उसका लिंक बताएं और क्या उस वेबसाइट पर और भी इसी प्रकार की उत्कृष्ठ रचनाएं हैं ????

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 28 - Devnagiri 

*नहाते नहाते मुझे एक बार फिर ऐसा लगा की  रश्मि मेरे सामने खड़ी   रो रही है  और मुझसे कुछ कहना चाहती है, मैं जानता  था की ये मेरा वहम  था, मैं नहाकर  बाहर आया और  कपड़े बदल कर सो गया,  सोते सोते मुझे एक बार फिर रश्मि का  रोता हुआ चेहरा दिखाई दिया और कुच्छ  देर बार मुझे बस्ती में मिले भैरो के  पिता, वो बुज़ुर्ग भी दिखाई दिए,   मुझे ऐसा लगा जैसे वो  मुझसे विलासनगर   के जंगल में जाने के लिए कह रहे  हैं, सपना देखते देखते मैं सो गया और जब  आँख खुली तो सुबह हो चुकी थी,  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश नहा धोकर नाश्ता  करने के लिए  तैयार बैठे थे. मैं भी तैयार  हो कर उनके पास आ कर बैठ गया, मुझे चुप चाप  बैठा देख कर डॉक्टर  प्रकाश  मुझसे बोले “क्या हुआ अविनाश, क्या सोच रहे  हो”. मैने जवाब देते हुए कहा “  कुछ नहीं सर, रात को सपने में वो बुज़ुर्ग  दिखाई दिए थे, ऐसा लगा जैसे वो  मुझे विलासनगर  के जंगल में जाने के लिए कह  रहे हों”.  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश  बोले “ जाना तो वहाँ पड़ेगा ही, भैरो भी वहीं  गया था और वहाँ उसने कुछ ऐसा  देखा था जो तुम्हारे नाम से जुड़ा था, वरना वो  मुझे तुम्हारे पास क्यूँ  भेजता, लेकिन...”.  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश की बात पूरी  नहीं हो पाई थी की तभी  मेरे घर के फोन की घंटी बजी,   “ हेलो !!, क्या मैं  डॉक्टर अविनाश से बात  कर सकती हूँ”. वो एक अंजान सी आवाज़ थी, मैने कहा मैं  डॉक्टर अविनाश ही  बोल रहा हूँ तो वो लड़की बोली “ डॉक्टर  अविनाश, मैं    पायल बोल रही हूँ,  सदर बाज़ार में मेरी कपड़ो की एक  दुकान है, कल शाम को  एक लड़की मेरी  दुकान पर  कुछ कपड़े  लेने आई थी, उसके साथ 4 सेक्यूरिटी  गार्ड भी थे,  उसने कुछ कपड़े लिए और पैसो के साथ एक कागज भी मुझे दे गयी,  इस कागज में  आपका नाम और फोन नंबर लिखा है और नीचे ये  लिखा है कि ‘दिवाकर  विलासनगर   के जंगल में गया था', बस यही बताने के लिए मैने आपको फोन किया  था”.  मैने  पायल से कहा “ पायल जी, उस कागज को आप जला दीजिए, हम लोग एक  मुसीबत में  हैं और वो लड़की हमारी मदद कर रही है, उसका नाम निशा है और शायद  आगे भी वो  आपको इस तरह से कागज  पर लिखकर कुछ ज़रूरी खबर दिया करे, मेरी  आपसे विनती  है की आप  निशा की मदद करें और किसी को शक़ ना होने दें की निशा  आपके पास  क्यूँ आती है”. इतना कहर मैने फोन रख दिया और  डॉक्टर प्रकाश को  बताया की  निशा की खबर आई है, दिवाकर विलासनगर  के जंगल में गया था. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश  बोले “ तो मेरा शक़ सही था, डी.जी.बी. के साथ साथ विलासनगर  के जंगल  में  भी कुछ गड़बड़ चल रही है, वैभव ने बताया था कि उस रात दिवाकर भीगता  हुआ  किसी जंगल से लौटा था और उसके बाद से ही उसकी तबीयत खराब रहने लगी थी,  हमे   विलसनगर के जंगल में जाना होगा अविनाश, आज और इसी वक़्त”. उनकी बात का   मेरे पास अब एक ही जवाब रहता था “ जैसा आप कहे सर”.  अशोक ने कार निकाली   और हम एक बार फिर चल दिए विलासनगर की ओर लेकिन इस बार मंज़िल अलग थी और   ख़तरनाक भी.


जंगल के पास पहुँच कर अशोक ने कार रोक दी और बोला “ साहब, मैं तो इससे आगे   नहीं जाऊँगा , आपको कार लेनी जानी हो ले जाइए या मैं कार में बैठ कर यहीं   इंतज़ार करता रहूँगा आप लोग जंगल में अपना काम निबटा कर आ जाइए, मुझे तो  इस  जंगल के नाम से ही डर लग रहा है”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश मुस्कुराए और बोले “   साइकॉलजिस्ट  का ड्राइवर होकर जंगल से डरता है, चल तू एक काम कर, वो सड़क   पर बड़ा सा पत्थर पड़ा है उसकी पहचान कर ले और शहर से कुछ खाने को ले आ, तब   तक हम लोग अंदर हो कर आते हैं तू हमे  उस पत्थर  के पास ही मिलना,  ये ले   पैसे”.  अशोक खुश हो गया, बीच सड़क पर जंगल में अकेले रुकने से अच्छा  था   वो शहर हो कर आ जाए. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने कार से अपना बेग  निकाला और अपने   कंधे पर टाँगते हुए बोले “ चलो अविनाश, ये अशोक  तो डरपोक निकला, इसे जाने   दो, हम दोनो अंदर चलते हैं”. मैने डॉक्टर प्रकाश से उनका बेग  लेते हुए  कहा  “ लाइए सर, बेग  मुझे दे दीजिए, मैं ले चलता हूँ”.   

अशोक वहाँ से चला गया और हम धीरे धीरे उस जंगल में आगे बढ़ने लगे. जैसे जैस   हम लोग जंगल की ओर बढ़ रहे थे हमे  ऐसा लग रहा था जैसे कोई हमारा पीछा कर   रहा हो, लेकिन पीछे मुड़कर देखने पर वहाँ कुछ नज़र नहीं आ रहा था. हमे   लगा  शायद कोई बंदर या लोमड़ी इधर उधर भाग रहे होंगे, चलते चलते हमे बहुत  देर  हो गयी लेकिन वहाँ ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं दिखाई दिया जिसे देख ऐसा लगे की  यहाँ  कुछ गड़बड़ हो सकती है, थोड़ा और  आगे बढ़े तो अचानक वहाँ हमे एक  बहुत ही  खूबसूरत पेड़ दिखाई दिया, उसकी टहनियाँ इतनी दूर  तक फैली थी कि  ये अंदाज़ा  लगा पाना मुश्किल  था की ये कितना बड़ा और कहाँ से शुरू हुआ  है, हर टहनी  पर अलग तरह के पत्ते और फूल लगे हुए थे और उन रंग बिरंगे फूलो  से अलग अलग  तरह की  ख़ूसबू भी आ रही थी, लेकिन एक टहनी ऐसी थी जो बिल्कुल  सूख चुकी थी,  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश उस टहनी से एक लकड़ी तोड़ने लगे, और जैसे ही  उन्होने   लकड़ी को तोड़ा, उस पेड़ से किसी लड़की के रोने की आवाज़  आने  लगी, हम लोग  बुरी तरह दर गये लेकिन जैसे ही मैने उस टहनी को हाथ लगाया वो  रोने की आवाज़  बिल्कुल बंद हो गयी और उस से पेड़ से अजीब सी आवाज़े आने  लगी , हम लगा की  शायद   इस पेड़ पर किसी ने  सेन्सर लगाए हुए हैं और तभी   हमे   महसूस हुआ  की  जंगल में कुछ लोग दौड़ते  हुए हमारी  ओर  ही आ रहे  हैं, डॉक्टर प्रकाश  ने मुझसे कहा “ चलो भागो अविनाश, वरना आज हम मारे  जाएँगे”.  हम लोग सड़क की  ओर दौड़ते जा रहे थे, तभी डॉक्टर  प्रकाश का पैर  एक पत्थर से टकराया और  वो  गिर गये, उनके पैर में चोट लग चुकी थी और अब  दौड़ना तो दूर वो ठीक से  चल भी नहीं पा रहे थे, उधर वो लोग भी हमारे   नज़दीक आ रहे थे, मैने हिम्मत  की और डॉक्टर  प्रकाश को अपने कंधो पर लटका  लिया और जहाँ रास्ता दिखाई देता  रहा बस उसी ओर दौड़ने लगा, दौड़ते दौड़ते  मुझे एक आदमी दिखाई दिया जो  दूसरी और मुह करके खड़ा था, मैं बुरी तरह थक  चुका था, और उस आदमी के पास  पहुँच कर मेरे मुह से बस 2 ही शब्द निकले   ‘मदद करो’ और मैं वहीं बेहोश  होकर वहीं गिर पड़ा.  

जब होश आया तो मैं डॉक्टर प्रकाश के घर पर था और डॉक्टर प्रकाश मेरे पास ही   बैठे थे, आँखें खोलते ही मैने डॉक्टर . प्रकाश से पूछा  “ हम यहाँ कैसे   पहुँच सर, और  उन लोगो ने हमे  कैसे छोड़  दिया, वो आदमी कौन था जिससे मैने   मदद माँगी थी”. मैने एक साथ ही सारे सवाल पूछ लिए. तभी डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने   मुझे पीछे की ओर देखने का इशारा किया तो वहाँ रवि खड़ा था, मैं समझ गया की   रवि ही हमे  जंगल से बचा कर लाया है. मैने हैरान होकर रवि से पूछा  “ तुम   यहाँ, तुम लेकर आए हमे  उस जंगल से”. रवि बोला “ मैं किसी काम से  विलासनगर   जा रहा था, रास्ते में डॉक्टर  प्रकाश की कार एक पेड़ से टकराई  हुई दिखाई  दी, मैं कार के पास गया तो देखा  की कार में सिर्फ़ एक ड्राइवर  ही था जो  बुरी तरह से ज़ख़्मी हो चुका था, वो अपनी आख़िरी साँसे गिन रहा  था और मरते  मरते उसने बताया कि तुम लोग जंगल के अंदर गये हो, इससे पहले की  मैं कुछ और  पूछ  पाता उसने दम तोड़ दिया और मैं अपने सिपाहियों के साथ  तुम्हे जंगल   में ढूँढने  चला आया, जिन लोगो के दौड़ने की आवाज़ सुनकर तुम  डर के भाग रहे  थे वो मेरे सिपाही ही थे. लेकिन एक बात बताओ, तुम लोग उस   जंगल में क्या  करने गये  थे”. मैने सोचा शायद डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने रवि को  कुछ नहीं बताया है  और मुझे पता नहीं था की डॉक्टर  प्रकाश रवि को कुछ  बताना भी चाहते हैं या   नहीं. तो मैने अपनी परेशानी डॉक्टर प्रकाश पर  डालते हुए कहा “डॉक्टर   प्रकाश मुझे कुछ दिखाना चाहते थे, शायद कोई ख़ास  फूल या पेड़  लेने आए थे,  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश आपने रवि को बताया नहीं कि हम  जंगल में क्यूँ गये थे”.  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने मुस्कुरा कर इशारा किया की  कैसे मैने बात घुमाकर  अपनी  परेशानी उनके सर  डाल दी. 

*क्रमश:*

----------


## axbafromxb

> सत्य की खोज " का प्रयत्नकरें || अन्तर्वासना मंच के सभी सम्माननीय सदस्यों को सूचितकिया जाता है कि  i got the original website of this full story.


तो क्या सत्य मिला आपको ?
क्या आप उस वेबसाइट से अपडेट 29 पोस्ट कर सकते हैं?
अपडेट दोने जगह एक ही सेकंड पर पोस्ट होती हैं तो दोनों ही ओरिगिनल  वेबसाइट हैं.

----------


## axbafromxb

> यदि ऐसा है तो  ये पूरी कहानी को प्रकाशित क्यों नहीं कर रहे हैं


  पूरी कहानी लिखे बिना  पूरी कहानी प्रकाशित कैसे करते है आप हमें समझा दीजिए.

----------


## axbafromxb

कहानी की अपडेट दे दी है, अच्छी लगे तो पढ़ लीजिए, व्यर्थ की बातो से कुछ नहीं होना.

----------


## Krishna

जहां तक मेरा मत है ये कहानी ३ से ४ स्थानों पर प्रकाशित हो रही है और समानान्तर चल रही है | कहानी बहुत अच्छी है |परन्तु प्रतीक्षा कभी-कभी रोचकता को नष्ट कर देती है ||

----------


## groopji

कहानी लिखने में समय और दिमाग दोनों ही बहुत जोर शोर से खर्च होते हैं ........ सूत्रधार का हौसला बढाइये न की हतोत्साहित करने की टिप्पणियाँ आशा है सभी पाठक मेरे कहने का मर्म समझ रहे होंगे 


धन्यवाद ......

----------


## umabua

> कहानी की अपडेट दे दी है, अच्छी लगे तो पढ़ लीजिए, व्यर्थ की बातो से कुछ नहीं होना.


लम्बी कथा ... और रुक रुक कर आ रही प्रविष्टियों के बावजूद रोमांच और प्रतीक्षा बरकरार है.... धन्यवाद मित्र.

----------


## vipin8

रहस्य और रोमांच बरकरार है जी

----------


## axbafromxb

> जहां तक मेरा मत है ये कहानी ३ से ४ स्थानों पर प्रकाशित हो रही है और समानान्तर चल रही है | कहानी बहुत अच्छी है |परन्तु प्रतीक्षा कभी-कभी रोचकता को नष्ट कर देती है ||


क्या करें पहली बार कहानी लिखने के लिए  कलम उठाई है तो समय तो लगेगा ही.
आप सभी का कहानी पढ़ने और समय देने के लिए  शुक्रिया .

----------


## axbafromxb

वैसे मैंने आप लोगो को बता दूँ की मैं ये कहानी सिर्फ एक्स्बी और अन्तर्वासना पर ही अपडेट करता हूँ.
बाकी जगह अगर कोई कर रहा है तो वो मैं नहीं हूँ.

----------


## Krishna

> क्या करें पहली बार कहानी लिखने के लिए  कलम उठाई है तो समय तो लगेगा ही.
> आप सभी का कहानी पढ़ने और समय देने के लिए  शुक्रिया .


प्रथम अवसर है बहुत अच्छा कार्य कर रहे है आप || 
मै भी हिन्दी  लेखक हूँ  , आप का कार्य वास्तव में प्रशंशा योग्य है |
बहुत बहुत बधाई ||

----------


## King mantoo

> क्या करें पहली बार कहानी लिखने के लिए  कलम उठाई है तो समय तो लगेगा ही.
> आप सभी का कहानी पढ़ने और समय देने के लिए  शुक्रिया .


you are really fantastic writer
thanks for this great story

----------


## Krishna

> you are really fantastic writer
> thanks for this great story


आप निर्देशानुसार कृपया हिन्दी का प्रयोग करें ||

----------


## coolviv

bhai kuch likho ab
:book:

----------


## sbhabhi795

जलदी*से*अपडेट*दें

----------


## sbhabhi795

इतना*कयो*तरसाते*हो*  प*लोग

----------


## axbafromxb

४ दिन से वाइरल बुखार ने पकड़ रखा है.
कुछ लिखने की हिम्मत नहीं हो पा रही है.

----------


## vickky681

> ४ दिन से वाइरल बुखार ने पकड़ रखा है.
> कुछ लिखने की हिम्मत नहीं हो पा रही है.


ओह कोई बात नहीं मित्र जहा इतने दिन इंतज़ार किया है कुछ दिन और कर लेंगे भगवान् से आपके जल्द ही स्वस्थ होने की प्रार्थना करते है

----------


## shashi009

> ४ दिन से वाइरल बुखार ने पकड़ रखा है.
> कुछ लिखने की हिम्मत नहीं हो पा रही है.


हम सभी दोस्त आपके जल्दी स्वस्थ होने की कामना करते है.

----------


## abhisheikjohri

भाई, बह्ग्वान से आपके जल्द से जल्द स्वस्थ्य होने की कामना करते हैं

----------


## abhisheikjohri

भाई, भगवान  से आपके जल्द से जल्द स्वस्थ्य होने की कामना करते हैं

----------


## vipin8

हम सभी सदस्यगण आप के शीघ्र स्वस्थ होने की दुआ करते हैँ और यह यकीन करते हैँ कि आप शीघ्र स्वास्थय लाभ लेकर पुनः सूत्र को गति प्रदान करेँगे...

----------


## Krishna

> ४ दिन से वाइरल बुखार ने पकड़ रखा है.
> कुछ लिखने की हिम्मत नहीं हो पा रही है.


भाई अब कैसे हो ??

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

Bhai bada dukh hua yeh jan kar aap bimar ho gaye. Ab aap kaise hain.

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

Aap ke thik hone ki kamna karten hain.

----------


## sbhabhi795

> हम सभी सदस्यगण आप के शीघ्र स्वस्थ होने की दुआ करते हैँ और यह यकीन करते हैँ कि आप शीघ्र स्वास्थय लाभ लेकर पुनः सूत्र को गति प्रदान करेँगे...


आप के शीघ्र स्वस्थ होने की दुआ करते हैँ

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 29 - Devnagiri*

 डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने रवि को बताया कि विलासनगर  में  मेरा भी एक ऐसा ही मरीज  है जैसा दिवाकर था, उसे भी रात को  कोई चीज़ इतना  डरा देती है कि वो पसीनो  से तर बतर हो जाता है, मैने सोचा शायद उस मरीज को  मुझसे ज़्यादा अविनाश समझ  सकता है, इसलिए मैं अविनाश को अपने साथ  विलासनगर लेकर जा रहा था, उस मरीज  के घरवालो ने बताया था कि वो अक्सर इस  जंगल में आया करता था लेकिन अब वो इस  जंगल में आने की हिम्मत भी नहीं कर  पाता है, रास्ते में जंगल दिखाई दिया  तो मैने सोचा अंदर जाकर देखता हूँ  शायद कुछ ऐसा हो जिससे वो डर गया है,  इसलिए मैं अविनाश को बिना कुछ बताए  ही उसे अपने साथ जंगल में ले आया, लेकिन  वहाँ हमे  अजीब सी आवाज़े सुनाई  दी और ऐसा लगा की कुछ लोग हमारी तरफ दौड़े  चले आ रहे हैं, उनसे बचने के  लिए हम सड़क की और दौड़ रहे थे तभी वहाँ तुम  मिल गये”. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने  कुछ झूठ और कुछ सच मिला कर एक अलग ही कहानी  रवि को सुना दी, जिससे उसे ऐसा  ना लगे की हम झूठ बोल रहे हैं. तभी रवि ने  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश से पूछा “ कौन  है वो मरीज, जिसके पास आप अविनाश को ले जा  रहे थे”. मुझे पता था की डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने झूठ बोला है और अब रवि को किसका  नाम बतायेंगे, मैने रवि की बात  को घुमाने के लिए जवाब दिया “ अरे छोड़  ना  यार, तू भी बाल की खाल  निकालने लगता है, उस मरीज से तुझे क्या लेना देना,  तू ये बता दिवाकर की  कुछ खबर है या नहीं”. रवि बोला “ हाँ ये बात भी सही  है, उस मरीज का जंगल  और तुम्हारी कार के एक्सीडेंट से क्या लेना, दिवाकर के  बारे में अभी कुछ  पता नहीं चला है, लेकिन वो भी इस जंगल में आया करता था,  इस जंगल के बारे  में पूछताछ  करने ही मैं विलासनगर  पुलिस स्टेशन आ रहा था  लेकिन तुम्हारी  कार दिखाई दी तो सीधा जंगल की और दौड़ पड़ा. तुम आराम करो  मैं पुलिस   स्टेशन हो कर आता हूँ, शाम को मेरे साथ ही घर चल देना”. इतना  कहकर रवि  वहाँ से चला गया. 

डॉक्टर  प्रकाश मुझसे बोले “ अशोक का  एक्सीडेंट  नहीं हुआ, उसे मार डाला  गया है और अब अगला निशाना हम दोनो  बनेंगे, रवि को इस जंगल के बारे में सब  पता है, तुम मानो या ना मानो, मुझे  रवि पे पूरा शक़ है की ये हमारे साथ  कोई खेल खेल रहा है. हमे  अब रवि से  दूर रहना पड़ेगा, तुम मेरे साथ  दौलतगढ़ चलो, हमे उस लड़की की दुकान पर जाना  है जहाँ निशा ने दिवाकर की  खबर दी थी”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश को अपने पैर में लगी  चोट की भी फ़िक्र नहीं थी,  उन्होने अपने घर का ताला लगाया और मुझे अपने  साथ बस में लेकर वो दौलतगढ़ आ  गये.  कपड़ो की कुछ दुकानो पर पूछ्ने  के बाद  हमे  पायल की दुकान का पता  मिल गया. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने पायल से पूछा  “  क्या निशा ने कोई   खबर  पहुँचाई है, हम लोग आज के बाद कभी फोन पर बात नहीं  कर पाएँगे”. पायल ने  जवाब दिया “ जी हाँ, निशा आज कपड़े वापिस करने के  बहाने से यहाँ आई थी और  इस कागज पर कुछ लिख कर मुझे दे गयी”. डॉक्टर   प्रकाश ने वो कागज खोला तो  उसमे लिखा था ‘डी.जी.बी.... प्रोजेक्ट अविनाश..  रश्मि...रवि..दिवाकर’  .  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश   पायल से बोले “ शुक्रिया  बेटी,तुम्हे नहीं पता की जाने  अंजाने तुमने हमारी कितनी मदद की है और अपनी  जान भी जोखिम में डाली है,  निशा शायद अब तुम्हारे पास कभी नहीं आएगी, लेकिन  अगर वो आए तो उसे बोलना  की अविनाश के घर पर कभी भी फोन ना करे, हम वहाँ  नहीं मिलेंगे. जो भी खबर  देनी हो बस तुम्हे ही दिया करे, हम लोगो की जान को  ख़तरा है, इसलिए अब हम  भी यहाँ नहीं आ पाएँगे, तुम अपना फोन नंबर हमे दे  दो, हम  तुमसे फोन करके  पूछ लिया करेंगे”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने पायल की दुकान  का फोन नंबर लिया और  पास में लगे एक टेलिफोन  बूथ  से मेरे घर पर फोन  मिलाया, फोन हरीराम ने  उठाया था, डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने हरीराम से कहा कि हम लोग  15-20 दिनो के लिए  विलासनगर  में ही रहेंगे, किसी का फोन आए तो बता देना  की हम लोग यहाँ नहीं  हैं. 


फोन रखते ही डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने मुझसे  कहा “ अविनाश, निशा के लिखे कागज से  तो यही समझ आता है की डी.जी.बी. में  अविनाश नाम का कोई प्रोजेक्ट चल रहा  है जिसमे तुम्हारे साथ रश्मि, रवि और  दिवाकर भी शामिल हैं. निशा जितना बता  सकती थी उसने बता दिया है, तांत्रिक  मर चुका है, उसके पिता जी कुछ  बताएँगे नहीं, विलासनगर  जंगल में जो पेड़  मिला उससे बस इतना पता चलता है  की उस पेड़ को देख कर या वहाँ कुछ और ऐसा  हुआ जिसे देख कर वो तांत्रिक और  डी.जी.बी.  के वो तीन लोग डर से बेहोश हो  गये या कर दिए गये. उन तीन लोगो  के बारे में हमे कुछ नहीं पता और ना ही  उनके बारे में पता करके हमे कुछ  फ़ायदा होने वाला है , रवि के पास हम जा  नहीं सकते, अब अगर कोई सुराग मिल  सकता है तो वो सिर्फ़ डी.एम.सी  के उस  डॉक्टर के पास ही होगा जिसने रश्मि  के इलाज़ के लिए जंगल से उन डॉक्टर्स की  टीम को बुलवाया था, और तुमने  बताया भी था कि उनमे से एक डॉक्टर उस डॉक्टर  से बात भी कर रहा था, अगर  डी.एम.सी   का डॉक्टर उन लोगो से मिला हुआ है तो  वो हमारी मदद करने की  बजाए उल्टा हमे ही पकड़वा   देगा. हमे  सबसे पहले तो  आज रात कहीं छुपने   की जगह चाहिए, क्या इस शहर  में ऐसा कोई है जो हमे   एक  रात के लिए अपने  पास रहने दे”. मैने बहुत देर सोचा तो याद आया एक इंसान है  जो हमारी  मज़बूरी समझ सकता है और वो है सेठ बंसीलाल. मैने रिक्शा   वाले को  आवाज़ दी  और डॉक्टर . प्रकाश के साथ  सेठ बंसीलाल के पास पहुँच गया.

सेठ  बंसीलाल ने मुझे देखते  ही पहचान लिया और बोले “ ज़ेवर  लेने आए हो  बेटा,  मुनीम जी  इनके ज़ेवर ले आओ और पैसे ले लो”. मैने मुनीं  जी को  रुकने का  इशारा किया और सेठ बंसीलाल से बोला “ सेठ जी, ना तो ज़ेवर लेने  आया हूँ और  ना ही पैसे माँगने आया हूँ, हम लोग एक बहुत बड़ी मुसीबत में  हैं और सिर्फ़  एक रात के लिए आपके घर रुकना चाहते हैं. अगर आप हमारी इतनी  सी मदद कर दें  तो मैं कभी आपसे ज़ेवर वापिस नहीं माँगूंगा”. सेठ बंसीलाल  बोले “ एक रात  क्या जीतने मर्ज़ी दिन रुक जाओ, लेकिन जब मेरे पास इतना विश्वास  लेकर आए  हो तो अपनी मुसीबत तो बताओ,शायद मैं तुम्हारी कोई मदद कर  सकूँ”. डॉक्टर   प्रकाश  उनसे बोले “ सेठ जी, यहाँ हम किसी को कुछ नहीं  बता सकते, आप हमे   अपने घर ले चलिए, हम आपको सारी बाते बता देंगे”. सेठ जी  ने अपनी कार बुलवाई  और हमे  अपने घर ले आए. सेठ बंसीलाल का घर किसी महल  से कम नहीं था, चारो  तरफ बाग बगीचे और  ना जाने कितने आदमी अपनी हाथो में  बंदूक लिए उस महल को  घेरे हुए थे, होते भी क्यूँ ना, ना जाने कितने सालो  से लोग उनके पास अपना  सोना चाँदी गिरवी  रखते आ रहे थे, वो सब सोना चाँदी  इसी महल में रखा गया  था, ज़रा सी चूक सेठ बंसीलाल को बर्बाद कर सकती थी.  उनके घर में आम आदमी तो  दूर पुलिस   भी बिना वारंट  के अंदर नहीं आ सकती  थी. इससे सुरक्षित जगह  हमारे  लिए और क्या हो सकती थी. सेठ बंसीलाल हमे   एक कमरे में ले गये और  अपने नौकर से पानी मँगवाया और डॉक्टर प्रकाश से  बोले “ अब बताओ, क्या बात  है, ऐसी क्या मुसीबत है जिसकी वजह से तुम इतने  परेशान हो”. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश  ने  सेठ बंसीलाल को सारी बाते बता दी,बाते  सुनने के बाद सेठ बंसीलाल बोले “  भैरो के बाप को मैं अपनी जवानी के समय से  जानता हूँ, वो इस दुनिया में एक  अलग ही तरह का इंसान है, हर बीमारी की  दवा उसके पास है, हर परेशानी का  समाधान उसके पास है, किसके साथ क्या होने  वाला है, कौन कब मरने वाला है, हर  चीज़ का पता होता है उसे, लेकिन ना तो  वो किसी से कुछ बात करता है और ना  किसी को कुछ बताता है, मेरे पिता की  तबीयत अचानक बिगड़ गयी थी, सारे वैध  हकीम हाथ खड़े कर चुके थे, किसी को  कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा था की उन्हे बीमारी  क्या है, विदेश से डॉक्टर भी  बुलवाए , बड़े बड़े तांत्रिक भी बुलवाए लेकिन  कोई कुछ नहीं कर पाया, उन्ही  तंत्रिको में से एक  बहुत ही कम उमर का  तांत्रिक  था भैरो, बिल्कुल नयी  उम्र  लेकिन तन्त्र मन्त्र का इतना लाजवाब  ज्ञान की बड़े बड़े तांत्रिक भी  उसके सामने घुटने टेक जायें, भैरो  ने बहुत  कोशिश की लेकिन जब वो भी हार  मान गया तो उसने मुझे बताया कि अगर मेरे  पिताजी को कोई बचा सकता है तो वो  है उसका बाप बिशम्भर, लेकिन उन्हे मनाना  नामुमकिन ही समझो,  कोशिश करके  देख लीजिए, अगर वो मान गये तो आपके पिताजी  तुरंत ठीक हो जाएँगे. मैने एक  पल की भी देरी नहीं की और भैरो को अपने साथ  लेकर  मैं बिशम्भर से मिलने  पहुँच गया.

*क्रमश:*

----------


## Rasik Lal

बहुत ही रोचक कहानी है दोस्त

----------


## masumface

Can u send me full story link its very interesting story I like very much  really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really

----------


## masumface

Can u send me full story link its very interesting story I like very much really

----------


## cool king

Yr jab bhi nya update aata h to lagta h ki aaj to kisi na kisi rehsay se parda uth jayega,pr nhi prda to uthta nhi h balki ek nya rehsay aur jud jata h.

----------


## axbafromxb

> Can u send me full story link its very interesting story I like very much  really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really


पूरी कहानी का लिंक कैसे मिलेगा ?
जब मैंने लिखी ही नहीं.

----------


## mintu.del

मित्र *axbafromxb*सबसे  पहले आप मेरी बधाई स्वीकार करें की आप काफी अच्छे कल्पनाशील लेखक हैं . और  दूसरी बात ये की आप सबका उत्तर देने की कोशिश ना करें!
अगर कोई आपसे ये  पूछता है की इस कहानी का लिंक कहा पे है तो उनको बोले येही साईट ही उस  कहानी का लिंक है. ज्यादा उलझने की जरूरत नहीं है.
एक कहावत है की आप अगर सबके बातों का उत्तर देने लगे तो आप अपने मंजिल से भटकने लगोगे.


 				कहानी बहूत ही अच्छी है आपको साधुवाद !

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 30 - Devnagiri* 

बिशम्भर  अपने घर में बैठा कुछ दवाइयाँ बना रहा था, भैरो ने बिशम्भर को  मेरे पिताजी की तबीयत के बारे में बताया, लेकिन उसने  कोई जवाब नहीं दिया  और भैरो को मुझे वापिस चले जाने का इशारा किया, मैने बिशम्भर से कहा “ अगर  मेरे पिताजी ने अपनी ज़िंदगी में एक भी बुरा काम किया है तो बेशक आप मेरे  साथ मत चलिए, लेकिन अगर आप जानते हैं की मेरे पिताजी एक सच्चे और ईमानदार  इंसान हैं तो मैं आपसे उनकी ज़िंदगी की भीख माँगने आया हूँ, सारी दवाइयाँ,  सारे तांत्रिक सब नाकाम रहे हैं, किसी को नहीं पता की उन्हे ऐसी क्या  बीमारी है जो ठीक होने का नाम ही नहीं ले रही है”. लेकिन बिशम्भर ने मेरी  बात का कोई जवाब नहीं दिया, भैरो ने भी अपनी नज़रे झुका कर मुझे इशारा कर  दिया की अब यहाँ रुकने का कोई फायदा  नहीं, मैं वापिस जाने के लिए मुड़ा तो  पीछे से आवाज़ आई “ ना तो तुम्हारे पिताजी को कोई बीमारी है और ना ही किसी  भूत प्रेत का साया,  तुम्हारी कोई औलाद नहीं है और तुम्हारे पिता जी को  चिंता है की तुम्हारे बाद तुम्हारी दौलत किसे मिलेगी, जाओ और धीरे से अपने  पिताजी के कान में बोल दो ‘ आप जिसकी चिंता कर रहे हैं उसका नाम अविनाश  है’,  तुम्हारे पिता जी बिल्कुल ठीक हो जाएँगे”.  बस इतना कहकर बिशम्भर  बाहर चला गया, मैने भैरो से पूछा  “ ये किस अविनाश की बात कर रहे थे, मैं  तो किसी अविनाश को नहीं जानता,ऐसे कैसे अपनी दौलत किसी अंजान आदमी को दे  दूं”. भैरो बोला “ बाबा ने कहा है तो सच ही होगा, अविनाश नाम का कोई आदमी  आपकी ज़िंदगी में आएगा जिसे आप खुद अपनी दौलत का वारिस बना देंगे, लेकिन  फिलहाल ये सब सोचने का समय नहीं है, आप जाइए और अपने पिता जी  के पास  पहुँचिए”. मैने भी देरी नहीं की और जितना जल्दी हो सका अपने पिता जी के पास  पहुँच गया.

मैने पिता जी से गले लगने का बहाना करते हुए उनके कान  में धीरे से बोल दिया की आप जिसकी चिंता कर रहे हैं उसका नाम अविनाश है, बस  इतना सुनने की देर थी पिता जी ने तुरत पानी माँगा और एक चमत्कार की तरह सब  उन्ही तबीयत देख कर हैरान रह गये, पिता जी के चेहरे पर खुशी आ गयी थी, वैध  जी ने उनकी नब्ज़  देखी तो बिल्कुल ठीक चल रही थी, उन्होने  कुछ दवाइयाँ  बनाई और मुझे देते हुए बोले “ लो हम तो बेकार ही मेहनत कर रहे थे, ये तो  अपने आप ही ठीक हो गये,  ये दवाइयाँ अपने पिता जी को पिलाते रहना, उनकी  सारी कमज़ोरी दूर हो जाएगी”. पिता जी की तबीयत  ठीक होने लगी और 4-5 दिन  में ही वो बिकलूल तन्द्रूस्त  लगने लगे, लेकिन कुछ महीने बीतने के बाद वो  फिर से बीमार पड़ गये और मुझे अपने पास बुला कर बोले “ देख बंसी, अब मैं  किसी चिंता में बीमार नहीं हूँ, अब मेरा समय पूरा हो चला है, मेरे प्राण  मेरा शरीर छोड़ने  को तैयार हैं, मैं तुझे छोड़  कर जा रहा हूँ, अपने  अविनाश को ज़रूर ढ़ू....न्ड ....ले.....ले...ना” और पिता जी ने प्राण छोड़   दिए.  उनके जाने के बाद ना जाने कितने अविनाश मुझे टकराए लेकिन उनमे से  ऐसा कोई नहीं था जो मेरी इस दौलत के लायक हो, उस दिन जब तुम मेरे पास  मदद  माँगने आए थे और तुमने अपना नाम अविनाश बताया  था तो तुम्हे भी आज़माने के  लिए मैने तुमसे झूठ बोला था कि तुम्हारे मा-बाप मेरे पास जेवर छोड़  गये  हैं, अरे वो बेचारे कहाँ से लाखो रुपये  के जेवर बनवाते, तुम्हारी मा को  उसकी शादी में जो जेवर मिले थे उन्हे बेचने वो मेरे पास आया करती थी जिससे  तुम्हारी पढ़ाई पूरी हो सके. उस नोट पर मेरा नाम लिखा होना तुम्हे मेरे पास  पहुँचाने का कुदरत  का एक ज़रिया था, तुम्हारे जाने के बाद मुझे लगा था की  शायद यही वो अविनाश है जिसके बारे में बिशम्भर ने बताया था और अब तो मुझे  यकीन भी हो गया है क्यूँकि  आज एक बार फिर कुदरत  ने तुम्हे मेरे पास भेजा  है. मुझे यकीन है की अगर मैं बिशम्भर के पास तुम्हे लेकर जाऊं  तो वो  तुम्हारी सारी उलझने  दूर कर देगा, लेकिन मेरे शरीर में इतनी जान नहीं की  मैं तुम्हारे साथ उस पहाड़ी पर जा सकूँ, लेकिन मैं मुनीम जी को वहाँ ज़रूर  भेज सकता हूँ लेकिन मुझे नहीं लगता की उन्हे  भेजने से कुछ फायदा  होने  वाला है, तुम लोगो को मुझसे जो भी  मदद चाहिए मैं करने को तैयार हूँ, इस घर  में रहो, किसी भी काम के लिए आदमी चाहिए तो ले लो, पैसा चाहिए ले लो, कार  चाहिए ले लो, सब तुम्हारा ही है अविनाश बेटा". 

इतना कहकर सेठ  बंसीलाल चुप हो गये और डॉक्टर प्रकाश उनसे बोले “ तो आपके कहने का मतलब है  की भैरो के पिता  के पास कुछ ऐसा विद्या है जिससे वो सब कुछ जान लेते हैं,  लेकिन आप ही बताइए की एक डॉक्टर होने के नाते मैं इन सब बातो पर विश्वास  कैसे करूँ”. सेठ बंसीलाल बोले “सिर्फ़ इतना ही नहीं बिशम्भर तो पेड़ पौधो  से बाते भी कर सकता है, किस पेड़ से क्या दवाई बन सकती है, उस दवाई का किसी  इंसान या जानवर पर क्या असर हो सकता है और भी बहुत कुछ जानता है वो, दूर  दूर से पढ़े लिखे लोग उससे ये सब चीज़े जानने  आते हैं, वो कोई वैज्ञानिक  या तांत्रिक नहीं, बचपन से ही वो पहाड़ो और जंगलो  में ही रहा है, अपनी  जवानी के समय में उसने आस पास के जंगल ऐसे पैड पौधे लगाए थे जो तुम्हे पूरी  दुनिया में कहीं नहीं मिलेंगे, विलासनगर  के जंगल में जो कंपनी बनी है वो  बिशम्भर के लगाए पैड पौधो में ही  लगी रहती है, उन्होने बिशम्भर को ना जाने  कितने लालच दिए की वो उनके लिए काम करे लेकिन बिशम्भर भला कहाँ किसी का  गुलाम  बनने वाला था, वो चुप चाप यहाँ से दूर उस पहाड़ी पर बनी बस्ती में  रहने लगा था, उस दिन अगर भैरो मुझे वहाँ लेकर ना जाता तो मुझे भी नहीं पता  चलता की इस दुनिया में कोई ऐसा भी इंसान है जो  इतने चमत्कार कर सकता है”.  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश बोले “ ह्म्म... यकीन तो नहीं होता, लेकिन नामुमकिन भी नहीं  है तो इस बात पर ज़्यादा बहस ना करते हुए मैं आपकी बात मान लेता हूँ,लेकिन  जब उन्हे सब कुछ पता होता है तो वो हमारी मदद क्यूँ नहीं कर सकते”. सेठ  बंसीलाल बोले “ कुदरत के बारे में जान लेना अलग बात है, लेकिन कुदरत  से  छेड़छाड़ करना ठीक नहीं, उसने तुम्हे बता दिया की निशा तुम्हारी मदद ज़रूर  करेगी इसका मतलब तुम्हे कोई ना कोई रास्ता तो ज़रूर मिलने वाला है”. इससे  पहले की डॉक्टर  प्रकाश फिर बिशम्भर  की बात  आगे बढ़ाते मैं बीच में बोल  पड़ा” सर, आप डी.एम.सी. के डॉक्टर से कुछ राज़ निकलवाना चाहते थे ना, शायद  सेठ जी  उसमे हमारी कुछ मदद कर सकें”.  

डॉक्टर प्रकाश सेठ बंसीलाल  से बोले “ सेठ जी, मुझे यकीन है डी.एम.सी. का वो डॉक्टर ज़रूर कुछ राज़  जानता है, लेकिन अगर हम लोग उसके पास गये तो वो हमे  कुच्छ नहीं बताएगा और  डी.जी.बी.  में खबर पहुँचा देगा, हमे  कोई ऐसा आदमी चाहिए जो उसके पेट से  ये सब राज़ निकाल सके”. सेठ बंसीलाल बोले “बस इतनी सी बात के लिए परेशान  हो, ये काम तो हमारे  मुनीम जी ही कर देंगे, रूको मैं अभी उन्हे बुलवता  हूँ”. सेठ बंसीलाल ने अपनी दुकान पर खबर भिजवाई की मुनीम जी दुकान बंद करके  घर आ जायें. हम  लोगो के लिए चाय आ चुकी थी, जब तक हमने चाय  ख़तम की तब  तक मुनीम जी भी अपना थैला लटकाए कमरे में आ गये और उस थैले में सारे कागजात  निकल कर सेठ जी को देते हुए बोले “ लीजिए बाउ जी, आज का हिसाब किताब भी  लिख दिया है, कहिए मुझे क्यूँ बुलवाया है”.  सेठ बंसीलाल बोले “ देखो मुनीम  जी, डी.एम.सी. में एक डॉक्टर है और तुम्हे उसके पेट से कुछ ज़रूरी राज़  निकलवाने हैं,क्या करोगे, कैसे करोगे, मुझे कुछ नहीं पता, मेरा काम हो जाना  चाहिए बस”.  मुनीम जी बोले “  बाउ जी काम हो जाएगा और किसी को शक़ भी नहीं  होगा, आप बस उस डॉक्टर का नाम बता दीजिए और बाकी मुझ पर छोड़  दीजिए”.   मुनीम जी की बात ख़तम होते ही मैने कहा “ मुनीम जी, उन डॉक्टर का नाम  डॉक्टर डी.के.माथुर है, दूसरी मंज़िल पर पहला केबिन  उन्ही का है”.

*क्रमश:*

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

Kahani bahut hi gajab ki hai jitna likhte ho utna hi rahsy badhta ja rha hai .

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

Bade bhai es kahani men aur kitne rahsy chhupa kar rakhen hain aap ne.

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

Es kahani ko film lain walo ko bhej dijiye film bahut achchhi chalegi.

----------


## axbafromxb

फिल्म वाले सिर्फ गंदी स्क्रिप्ट पसंद करते हैं :

----------


## Krishna

फिल्म वाले सिर्फ गंदी स्क्रिप्ट पसंद करते हैं  मै इस बात से पूरी तरह सहमत हूँ || आपने अनवर फिल्म देखी है || मेरे को पसंद है पर वो बुरी तरह पिट गयी | अब करे क्या दर्शक भी तो वही पसंद करते हैं ||

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 31 - Devnagiri
*
डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने मुनीम जी को सब समझा  दिया की  डॉक्टर  माथुर से क्या  क्या पता लगाना है और मुनीम जी अपने सेठ जी के दिए  हुए काम को पूरा करने की  तैयारी में लग गये, जब कभी कोई सेठ जी से पैसे  लेकर लौटाने नहीं आता था या  कोई अपने गहने छुड़वाने  नहीं आता था तो मुनीम  जी ही अपने जासूसी दिमाग़  से उन लोगो का पता निकाला करते थे और सेठ जी का  एक भी पैसा डूबने नहीं देते  थे, मुनीम जी की इसी  वफ़ादारी की वजह से सेठ  जी उनपे आँख बंद करके  विश्वास करते थे और हर एक लेन देन मुनीम जी के हाथो  ही करवाते थे, लेकिन इस  बार मुनीम जी को किसी कर्ज़दार या धोखेबाज़ से  नहीं बल्कि एक डॉक्टर के  पेट  में छुपे गहरे राज़ निकलवाने थे, मुनीम जी  ने अपने खबरी को डॉक्टर  माथुर के बारे में पता लगाने के  लिए भेज दिया, वो  कहाँ रहते हैं, किससे  मिलते हैं, क्या शौक हैं, क्या लत हैं और उनकी क्या  कमज़ोरी है, ये सब  जानकारी ही डॉक्टर  माथुर का मुह खुलवा सकती थी. खबरी  ने मुनीम जी को बताया  की डॉक्टर माथुर ने डी.एम.सी. में जो पता लिखवाया  हुआ है वो वहाँ नही  रहते, रोज़ शाम एक  लंबी सी कार उन्हे लेने आती है और  दौलतगढ़  से दूर ले  जाती है, उनके शौक उनकी आदतों के बारे में भी कुछ  ज़्यादा पता नहीं चला है,  लेकिन डॉक्टर माथुर की एक कमज़ोरी है और वो है  नयी नयी औरतों के साथ रंग  रलियाँ मनाना. डी.एम.सी. में काम करने वाले कुछ  लोगो से पता चला   की उनके  पास आने वाले मरीज़ो में जो भी खूबसूरत लड़की  या औरत आती हैं डॉक्टर माथुर  उसे अपने जाल में फँसा कर उनसे मज़े लेते   हैं. मुनीम जी के लिए इतनी  जानकारी बहुत थी, वो समझ गये थे की अब उन्हे एक  ऐसी लड़की चाहिए जो अपनी  इज़्ज़त की परवाह ना करते हुए डॉक्टर  माथुर को  अपने जाल में फँसाए और बातो  बातो में वो सारे राज़ निकलवाए जो डॉक्टर  प्रकाश जानना चाहते हैं. 

मुनीम  जी को पता था की कोई शरीफ लड़की तो अपनी इज़्ज़त और जान दोनो जोखिम  में  नहीं डाल सकती, कोई बाजारू औरत ही पैसो के लिए ये काम कर सकती है और  मुनीम  जी दौलतगढ़  के सबसे अय्याश  इलाक़े ‘रानीबाग’ में पहुँच गये.  दौलतगढ़  और  आस पास के शहर का हर अय्याश यहाँ अपनी अय्याशी   करने आता था,  रानीबाग के  कोठे कोई आम कोठे नहीं थे, उन कोठो  पर बिगड़ैल रहीसजादो  के  ऐशो-आराम का  सारा इंतज़ाम था, रहने के लिए शानदार कमरे, महंगी  से महंगी   शराब और   लज़ीज़ से लज़ीज़ खाने के साथ साथ हर रोज़ नयी और हर उमर की  लड़कियाँ भी हर  पल तैयार मिलती थी. उन अय्याशो  का लड़कियों के साथ नाचने  गाने से लेकर   हम बिस्तर होने तक और शराब पी पी कर बेहोश होने से लेकर  उन्हे घर छोड़  कर  आने तक का भी पूरा ख्याल रखा जाता था. लेकिन सेठ  बंसीलाल के मुनीम को तो  पूरा शहर  जानता था और अगर उन्हे यहाँ कोई पहचान  लेता तो जिस सेठ बंसीलाल  की लोग मिसाल देते हैं उसकी इज़्ज़त पर एक साथ  हज़ारो उंगलियाँ उठ जाती,  इसी डर से मुनीम जी ने एक खेल रचा और अपना पूरा  हुलिया बदल डाला, धोती  कुर्ता पहनने वाले और सर पर टोपी रखने वाले मुनीम जी  ने अपनी मूछे काटी,  काला कोट और काली पतलून डाली, हाथ में लटकी छड़ी  को  एक ओर फेंक कर कंधे पर  रेशमी शॉल डाला और पैरो में लंबी लंबी नोकदार   जूतियाँ डाले एक नवाब जैसा  रूप बनाकर रानीबाग  पहुँच गये और रानीबाग के  सबसे महंगे  और सबसे मशहूर  कोठे के अंदर चल रही महफ़िल में जा कर बैठ गये,   एक लड़की थाली में पान  लेकर आई और मुनीम जी ने बड़े अनोखे  अंदाज़ से वो  पान अपने मुह में  डाला  और महफ़िल का मज़ा लेने लगे, नाच गाना चल रहा था  और लोग खुश हो हो कर पैसे  उड़ा रहे थे,  कोई अपने हुक्के से धुआँ निकाल कर  उन लड़कियों के मुह पर  छोड़  रहा था तो  कोई अपने पास रखे चंपा और चमेली  के फूल उन लड़कियों पर  फेंक कर उन्हे अपने पास आने का इशारा कर रहा था,  मुनीम जी ने भी अपना पान  थूक कर हुक्के का पाइप अपने मूह में दबा लिया और  धीरे धीरे धुआँ निकालने की  कोशिश करने लगे, तभी उस कोठे की मालकिन मधुमती  ने गाना बजाना बंद करवाया  और बोली “ गुस्ताख़ी के लिए माफी चाहती हूँ,  लेकिन इतनी देर से  ये महफ़िल  जमी है , मेरी लड़कियाँ इतनी देर से आपका  दिल बहला रही हैं, और आप लोगो ने  अभी तक अपनी जेब से कुछ नहीं निकाला, ये  कोठा रानीबाग का सबसे मशहूर कोठा  है, यहाँ दौलतगढ़  के सबसे रहीस लोग अपना  मन बहलाने के साथ साथ रुपया भी  उड़ाने आते हैं, लेकिन लगता है आज   यहाँ  सब  खाली जेब ही आए हैं,आज की  महफ़िल  यहीं  बंद करनी पड़ेगी”. 

तभी एक शराबी ने मधुमती को धमकाते  हुए कहा  “ ए मधु, तू जानती है की जब तब  तारा नहीं नाचेगी कोई अपनी जेब से  एक फूटी कोड़ी नहीं निकालेगा, फिर रोज़  रोज़ क्यूँ वहीं नाटक दिखाती है,  तारा को बुला और देख कैसे यहाँ रुपयों  पैसो की बारिश होती है”. मधुमती वहाँ  से उठते हुए बोली “तारा भी इंसान  हैं, उसकी भी कुछ परेशानी हो सकती हैं,  तारा नहीं आ सकती आपको महफ़िल आगे  बढ़ानी हो तो यही लड़कियाँ नाचेंगी वरना  आप जा सकते हैं”. उस शराबी  की  गुस्सा आ गया और शराब  का ग्लास तोड़ते हुए  बोला “ अपनी औकात ना भूल  मधुमती, तू भी  जानती है की तेरा ये कोठा सिर्फ़  तारा की वजह से चलता है,  तारा नहीं तो तेरा कोठा नहीं, तेरी इन लड़कियों  में एक भी ऐसी लड़की नहीं  जो तारा की धूल बराबर भी कमसिन और हसीन हो, उसकी  खूबसूरती और नाच देखने के  लिए ही लोग तेरे कोठे पे इतना पैसा उड़ाते हैं,  चुपचाप तारा को भेज वरना  आज तेरे कोठे पर ताला लगवा दूँगा, जानती है ना  यहाँ का पुलिस इंस्पेक्टर   मेरा ख़ास दोस्त है, अभी बुलाऊँगा  तो तेरी सारी  हेकड़ी निकाल देगा”.  वो  शराबी कोई और नहीं डी.जी. स्पेशल रेस्टौरेंट का  मालिक विकास ही था और उसका  दोस्त और कोई नहीं इंस्पेक्टर  रवि ही था.  पुलिस  बुलाने की बात सुनते ही  मधुमती  डर गयी और विकास को समझाने की कोशिश  करने लगी तभी वहाँ किसी के  पैरो में बँधे घुंघरू की आवाज़ सुनाई दी  और  पूरा माहौल शांत हो गया, एक  बेहद खूबशूरत लड़की  मधुमती के पीछे खड़ी थी,  उपर से नीचे तक बेहतरीन  कपड़ो और गहनो से सजी वो कोई और नहीं बल्कि तारा ही  थी, तारा ने वहाँ बैठे  सभी लोगो को सलाम किया और बोली “ हमारे मेहमान  हमसे  नाराज़ होकर चले  जायें इससे बुरा हमारे  साथ क्या हो सकता है, आप  लोगो का यहाँ आना तो  हमारी  ख़ुशनसीबी  है, मास्टर जी आप ढोलक बजाईये, तेज  भाई आप भी ताल  लगाइए,  हम नाचेंगे , अपनी सारी मज़बूरियाँ भूल कर  नाचेंगे”.  साज़ वालो  ने ताल लगानी शुरू की और तारा ने नाचना शुरू किया,  जैसे जैसे ताल बदलती  तारा का नाच वहाँ बैठे एक एक  आदमी को उस पर  पैसे  लुटाने के लिए मज़बूर  कर देता, तारा नाचे जा रही थी और शराबी अपने होश खोते  जा रहे थे, एक  एक  करके सारे शराबी बेहोश हो कर वहीं गिरने लगे लेकिन तारा  ने नाचना बंद नहीं  किया, आख़िर में सिर्फ़ मुनीम जी ही बचे थे जो उसका नाच  देख रहे थे, तारा  आँखें बंद किए नाचे जा रही थी तभी उसके घुंघरू टूटे और  तारा   बेहोश कर  फर्श  पर गिर पड़ी.

मधुमती ने बाकी लड़कियों को  इशारा किया कि तारा को अंदर ले जायें और मुनीम  जी से बोली “ अब तो आपने देख  लिया की हमने  तारा को क्यूँ  नहीं बुलवाया  था, महफ़िल ख़तम हो चुकी है,  अब आप घर जाएँगे या आपके सोने का इंतज़ाम  भी   यहीं  कराना है”.  मुनीम जी  बोले “ मैं अभी नहीं जाऊँगा , मुझे एक लड़की  की वजह से  यहीं रुकना है”.   मधुमती बोली “ ठीक है जैसी आपकी मर्ज़ी,  बताइए कौन सी लड़की पसंद है आपको,  आपकी खातिरदारी करने के लिए आपके कमरे  में किसे भेजूं  ”. मुनीम जी उठे,  अपनी जेब से बहुत सारे रुपये  निकाले और  बोले “ तारा”.  मधुमती को तो जैसे  झटका लग गया, वो हड़बड़ाई और बोली “  क्या बोल रहे हैं आप, तारा नहीं आएगी,  कोई और लड़की पसंद कर लीजिए या  दूसरे कोठे पर चले जाइए”. मुनीम जी बोले “  मुझे तारा चाहिए, कीमत जो तुम   बोलो, जितनी मर्ज़ी बोलो”. मधुमती  ने मुनीम  जी को समझाते हुए कहा “ आप  समझने की कोशिश कीजिए सरकार, तारा कोठे पर  नाचती ज़रूर है लेकिन किसी के  साथ हमबिस्तर नहीं होती, आप कितनी भी कीमत  दीजिए मैं अपने कोठे की  शान को  किसी भाव नहीं बेचुंगी”. मुनीम जी बोले “  तभी तो मैने कहा की जितनी  मर्ज़ी कीमत ले लो, लेकिन चाहिए सिर्फ़ तारा ही,  मुझे तारा के साथ  हमबिस्तर नहीं होना है, मुझे तारा की मदद चाहिए और उसके  लिए मैं कोई भी  कीमत देने को तैयार हूँ”. मधुमती बोली “ कैसी मदद और ऐसा  क्या काम है जो  सिर्फ़ तारा ही कर सकती है”. मुनीम जी बोले “मुझे तारा के  पास ले चलो, मैं  सब बताता हूँ”. मधुमती मुनीम जी को लेकर तारा के पास आ गयी  और तारा से  बोली “ ये तुमसे कुछ मदद माँगने आए हैं".


*क्रमश:*

----------


## nightsafari

bahut  jabrdast story hai sir ..........keep it up

----------


## aakruti

bhut jabardast story h.......

----------


## ashokjanu

मित्र axbafromxbसबसे पहले आप मेरी बधाई स्वीकार करें की आप काफी अच्छे कल्पनाशील लेखक ह
कहानी बहूत ही अच्छी है   आपका प्रयत्न सराहनीय ह

----------


## Krishna

गतिशील ...............

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 32 - Devnagiri

*तारा शादीशुदा थी, उसका पति विलासनगर   के नामी   रहीसो में से एक था और   अपने शहर से दूर मधुमती के कोठे पर अय्याशी    करने आया करता था. शराब, जूआ,  लड़कियों के साथ रंगरलियाँ मनाने में उसने  अपनी सारी दौलत यहाँ बर्बाद कर  दी थी, उधार ले लेकर उसने अपने सर पर इतना  क़र्ज़ कर लिया था की वो शहर  छोड़  कर कहाँ भाग गया किसी को पता नहीं था,  लोग उससे अपना पैसा वापिस  माँगने के बदले में तारा पर गंदी नीयत डालने लगे  थे, एक दिन जब मधुमती अपना  पैसा माँगने तारा के पास आई तो तारा की  मासूमियत और हुस्न को देख कर उसने  तारा से कोठे पर नाचने के लिए कहा और  उससे वादा किया की जब तक वो नहीं  चाहेगी तब तक उसकी इज़्ज़त का सौदा किसी  के साथ नहीं करेगी. तारा ने सोचा  की घर में हर रोज़ इज़्ज़त लुटने के डर  से  जीने से अच्छा  है कोठे पर नाच  कर झूठी बदनामी के साथ जी ले. कुछ  दिन   पहले उसका पति अपने घर   वापिस  लौटा तो उसे पता चला तारा मधुमती के कोठे  पर नाचती है, गुस्से में आग  बाबूला हो वो कोठे पर आया और उसने तारा को  इतना मारा की तारा 4 दिन बिस्तर  से नहीं उठ  पाई और उसका पति उसे वहीं  छोड़  कर फिर कहीं दूर चला गया. इसी  वजह से तारा कुछ दिन से नाच नहीं रही  थी और विकास जैसे शराबी उस पर पैसा  लुटाने को बेचैन हो रहे  थे. आज वो  नाची तो ज़रूर लेकिन कमज़ोरी के कारण वो  बेहोश कर गिर पड़ी. 

मुनीम जी ने तारा से कहा “जिस दुनिया ने आज  तुम्हे इस जगह नाचने पर मज़बूर  किया, उसी दुनिया ने एक लड़की को अपने प्यार  से छीन  लिया, आज उसी प्यार  की मदद करने के लिए मुझे एक ऐसी लड़की की  ज़रूरत है जो खूबशुरत भी हो और    अपनी इज़्ज़त भी ख़तरे में डाल सके, मैं  जानता हूँ इस रानीबाग में ऐसी  सैंकड़ो लड़कियाँ मिल जाएँगी जो पैसो के लिए  एक बार तो क्या हज़ार बार  अपनी इज़्ज़त लुटवा चुकी हैं,लेकिन मुझे जो लड़की  चाहिए उसमे वो सारी खूबी  होनी चाहिए जिसे देख कर किसी भी आदमी की नीयत बदल  जाए, जो उसकी  खूब्र्सूरती में इतना खो जाए की उसके साथ क्या हो रहा है उसे  इस बात की  होश भी ना रहे और उस लड़की में वो सारी नज़ाकत हों जो उस आदमी  के मन में  छुपे सारे राज़ निकाल सके, और ये काम सिर्फ़ तुम  कर सकती हो,   अगर तुम  मेरी मदद करने तो तैयार हो जाओ तो मैं तुम्हारे पति का लिया हुआ  सारा  क़र्ज़ उतार कर तुम्हे इस कोठे से दूर ऐसी जगह ले जाऊँगा  जहाँ तुम्हे  ना  तो तुम्हारा पति मारेगा और ना ही इस दुनिया की गंदी नज़रे तुम पर   पड़ेंगी”.

मधुमती बोली “ सरकार, आज मेरा कोठा सिर्फ़ तारा के नाम से  चलता है, अगर  तारा चली गयी तो यहाँ कोई नहीं आएगा, लेकिन मैने आजतक इसकी  इज़्ज़त बचा कर  रखी है और अगर तारा मेरे कोठे से दूर जाकर एक आम ज़िंदगी  शुरू कर पाए तो  इसकी खुशी के लिए मैं अपने कोठे पर होने वाले नुकसान को भी  खुशी खुशी  बर्दास्त कर लूँगी, आप बस तारा को ये बताइए की उसे करना क्या है,  तारा से  आपका काम करने की हाँ कराने की ज़िम्मेदारी आप मुझ पर छोड़   दीजिए,मैं इसे  यहाँ लेकर आई हूँ और मैं ही इसे यहाँ से बाहर भेजूँगी”.मुनीम  जी बोले  “कोठे के नुकसान की चिंता ना करो मधुमती, मेरा काम ना भी हुआ तो  भी मैं  तुम्हे इतना पैसा दे कर जाऊँगा जितना तुमने पिछ्ले काई सालो में  नहीं  कमाया होगा, तब तक तुम अपने कोठे के लिए कोई और तारा ढूँढ लेना, ये  तारा  तो अब वापिस यहाँ नहीं आएगी”. उन दोनो की बात सुनकर तारा रोने लगी और  अपने  आँसू पोंछते हुए बोली “ अगर आप मुझे यहाँ ना लाती तो ये इज़्ज़त तो  वैसे  भी एक दिन लूट ही जाती, आपने यहाँ लाकर मेरी इज़्ज़त बचाई थी और  अब  ये  साहब  मेरी ज़िंदगी लौटने आए हैं. अगर मैं आपके काम आ सकी तो आपका एहसान   चुकाने का इससे अच्छा मौका मुझे कहा  मिलेगा. बताइए  मुझे क्या करना है”.    मुनीम जी बोले “ एक डॉक्टर को अपनी खूबसूरती  के जाल में फँसा कर उससे कुछ   राज़ निकलवाने  हैं, उसके बदले में वो तुमसे कुछ भी माँग सकता है,   तुम्हारी इज़्ज़त भी,  लेकिन तुम उसकी चिंता मत करना, मेरे आदमी हमेशा   तुम्हारे आस पास रहेंगे और ज़रा भी परेशानी होने पर तुम्हे वहाँ से सही   सलामत वापिस ले आएँगे, तुम मेरे साथ चलो, बाकी सब मैं तुम्हे बाद में समझता   हूँ”. मुनीम जी ने मधुमती से कहा “ इसका हुलिया बदल दो, किसी को पता नहीं   चलना चाहिए की तारा मेरे साथ गयी है, अगर लोग ज़्यादा पूछताछ करें तो बोल   देना की तारा खिड़की से कूद कर भाग गयी, बाकी सब मैं संभाल लूँगा”.

मधुमती  ने तारा को बुरखा पहनाया और उसके हाथो में दस्ताने डाल कर उसे  मुनीम जी के  साथ भेज दिया. मुनीम जी तारा को लेकर हमारे  पास आ गये और  तारा की सारी  कहानी हमे  सुना दी. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश तारा के सर पर हाथ फेरते  हुए बोले “  नसीब वाली हो बेटी, जो उस नर्क से सही सलामत वापिस आ गयी,  मेरी  तो अब  हिम्मत भी नहीं हो रही की तुम्हे  ऐसे काम के लिए भेजुन जहाँ  तुम्हे अपनी  इज़्ज़त से समझोता करना पड़े”. तारा ने डॉक्टर  प्रकाश की बात  का जवाब देते  हुए कहा “इतने दिन अपनी इज़्ज़त लुटने के डर से जी रही थी,  अब तो आदत हो  गयी है, वैसे भी मुझे यकीन है की आप लोग मुझे कुछ नहीं होंगे  देंगे, आप की  मदद करके ही तो मैं आपका एहसान चुका पाऊँगी, आप परेशान ना  हों,  आप सिर्फ़  ये बताइए की मुझे उस डॉक्टर से क्या पता लगाना है”. तारा  की मासूमियत  ने  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश को डरा दिया था की कहीं तारा को  कुछ हो  गया तो वो अपने आप  से नज़रे नहीं मिला पाएँगे, लेकिन उनकी मज़बूरी थी कि  अब तारा ही हमारी मदद  कर सकती है . डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने तारा को सब समझा दिया  की कैसे उसे डॉक्टर   माथुर से मिलकर उसे अपनी खूबसूरती के जाल में फँसाना   है.  

रात  बहुत हो चुकी थी, मुनीम जी ने तारा को उसका  कमरा दिखाया और सुबह  मिलने के  लिए कहकर मुनीम जी वहाँ से चले गये. हम लोग भी अपने कमरे में जा  कर सो गये  और सुबह उठे तो देखा तारा हमसे  पहले नहा धोकर बिल्कुल सादे  कपड़ो में  तैयार बैठी थी. थोड़ी देर बाद मुनीम जी भी आ गये और तारा से  बोले “चलें  तारा, डॉक्टर माथुर 9 बजे आ जाते हैं, ज़्यादा वक़्त  बेकार ना  करते हुए   डॉक्टर  माथुर से मिलने वाले मरीज़ो से पहले तुम्हे उनसे मिलना  है, बाहर  कार खड़ी है जो तुम्हे हॉस्पिटल  लेकर जाएगी, मैं भी तुम्हारे  पीछे दूसरी  कार से हॉस्पिटल  चलूँगा और डॉक्टर  माथुर से मिलने वाले  मरीज़ो के साथ ही  बैठा रहूँगा. तुम डॉक्टर  माथुर को अपनी बातो में  फँसाओगी  और रात को  डॉक्टर  माथुर से उनके घर मिलने के लिए कहोगी , डॉक्टर  माथुर रात को अपने  घर नहीं आ सकता इसलिए वो दिन में ही तुम्हे कहीं और  लेकर जाएगा, उसके पास  कोई कार नहीं है तो तुम उसे अपनी कार में चलने के  लिए कहोगी और तुम्हारे  पीछे पीछे मैं भी अपनी कार लेकर चलता रहूँगा,  तुम्हारी कार में सिर्फ़ एक  ड्राइवर होगा और मेरी कार में 4-5 लोग होंगे,  तुम्हारा ड्राइवर भी कोई आम  ड्राइवर नहीं बल्कि मेरा ही एक ख़ास आदमी है  जिसके पास हर वक़्त एक  रिवॉल्वर  रहती है, डॉक्टर  माथुर ने रास्ते में  कुछ भी उल्टा सीधा करने की  सोची तो वो तुम्हे कुछ नहीं होने देगा, डॉक्टर   माथुर जहाँ भी तुम्हे लेकर  जाएगा वहाँ पर या तो कोई नहीं रहता होगा या हो  सकता है बहुत सारे ख़तरनाक  लोग रहते हों, लेकिन तुम चिंता मत करना मेरे  आदमी सब संभाल लेंगे”. मुनीम  जी  ने तारा को अपना सारा खेल समझा दिया और  वो दोनो डी.एम.सी. पहुँच गये.  तारा ने डॉक्टर  माथुर से मिलने वाले मरीज़ो  में अपना नाम सबसे पहले लिखवा  लिया और डॉक्टर माथुर के अंदर जाते ही  तुरंत उनके केबिन  में चली गयी.  मुनीम जी भी केबिन  से सटी कुर्सी पर बैठ  गये और अंदर कुछ भी उल्टा सीधा  होने का शक़ होने पर तुरंत दरवाजा खोलने को  तैयार हो गये. तारा को देखते ही  डॉक्टर  माथुर की नीयत बिगड़ गयी और  उन्होने तारा से अपना पहला सवाल किया.

*क्रमश:*

----------


## Ragini Sharma44

नियामक जी! बहुत ही सुन्दर कहानी है। कृपया कहानी को आगे बढायेँ।

----------


## ultekamkiid

बेहतरीन  लेखनी का परिचय, इस सूत्र में कोई कमेंट न देखकर, सिर्फ कमेन्ट करने के लिए लोग इन हुआ हु।

ऐ गालिब कह दो इन नामुराद पाठकों से,कि एक कमेन्ट देने में पैसा नहीं लगता......... 

अब मुझे पता है मेरे शेर पर वाह वाह भी कोई नहीं करेगा तो खुद ही ......
वाह वाह वाह

----------


## shahbaaz4

बहुत ही अच्छी कहानी है .आपने इस सूत्र को गतिशील रखा .उसके लिए धन्येवाद.मुझे मालूम है की लिखना बहुत ही कठिन काम है .ये हर किसी के बस की बात नहीं. में खुद की  बार कोशिश कर चुका हूँ लेकिन नहीं लिख पाटा क्योंकि ज़िन्दगी आजकल बहुत व्यस्त हो गई है. और समय का अभाव इन कोशिशों को विफल कर देता है

----------


## vipin8

प्रिय मित्र ultkeamind जी मैँ आपकी बात से सहमत नही हूँ ,आप अगर देँखे तो आपको पता चल जायेगा कि आप कहाँ तक सही हैँ।
   एक बार पुनः कहानीकार को सूत्र को गति देने के लियेँ धन्यवाद.  आपका प्रयास अति उत्तम है।

----------


## axbafromxb

*ultekamkiid* = उलटे काम की आई डी :D

----------


## aryansaini88

बढ़िया स्टोरी है ऐसी स्टोरी मैंने आज तक नहीं पढ़ी........ये स्टोरी फिल्म वालो को बहुत पसंद आएगी...........

----------


## nightsafari

REPO++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## sunoanuj

> बेहतरीन  लेखनी का परिचय, इस सूत्र में कोई कमेंट न देखकर, सिर्फ कमेन्ट करने के लिए लोग इन हुआ हु।
> 
> ऐ गालिब कह दो इन नामुराद पाठकों से,कि एक कमेन्ट देने में पैसा नहीं लगता......... 
> 
> अब मुझे पता है मेरे शेर पर वाह वाह भी कोई नहीं करेगा तो खुद ही ......
> वाह वाह वाह


वाह वाह वाह !बहुत बेहतरीन बात कही है !

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 33 - Devnagiri 
*
 “कहिये, क्या तकलीफ़ है आपको”, डॉक्टर  माथुर ने  तारा को पास में रखे  स्टूल पर बैठने का इशारा करते हुए पूच्छा. तारा अपना  हाथ डॉक्टर  माथुर की  तरफ बढ़ाते हुए बोली “हमारी नब्ज़ देखिए ना डॉक्टर  साहब, कितनी ज़ोरो से  धड़क रही है, जब से वो गये हैं तब से हम रात भर सो  नहीं पाते, बस इधर उधर  करवटे  बदलते रहते  हैं, पूरे बदन में अजीब सी  बेचेनी  रहती है, आप देखिए  और बताइए क्या बीमारी है हमे”. डॉक्टर माथुर ने  भी झट से तारा की कलाई पकड़  ली और नब्ज़ ढूँढने  का बहाना बना कर उसकी  कलाई पर हाथ फिराने लगे , फिर  अपने गले में लटका स्टेतोस्कोप   तारा की छाती पर लगते हुए बोले “ह्म्म  नब्ज़ तो वाकई में तेज़ चल रही  है, ज़रा ज़ोर से साँसे लीजिए”. तारा भी  डॉक्टर माथुर को उकसाने के लिए  कामुक अंदाज़ में ज़ोर ज़ोर से साँसे लेने  लगी, फिर डॉक्टर . माथुर ने  तारा को पीठ घुमाने के लिए कहा  और तारा की कमर  पर हाथ फिराते हुए बोले   “बीमारी तो समझ आ गयी है, लेकिन इसका इलाज़ तुरंत  ही करना होगा”. तारा  वापिस मुड़ी  और डॉक्टर माथुर से बोली “ तो जल्दी  कीजिए ना डॉक्टर  साहब,  मेरी जान निकली जा रही है”. डॉक्टर  माथुर बोले “  आप इस  स्ट्रेचर    पर लेट जाइए मैं इलाज़ शुरू कर देता हूँ”. तारा वहाँ से  उठी और  स्ट्रेचर पर बैठते  हुए बोली “ डॉक्टर साहब, सीधे लेटना या उल्टे”.  डॉक्टर  माथुर बोले “ पहले सीधे ही लेट जाइए,फिर बाद में सोचेंगे की उल्टा  लेटना  है या नहीं”. तारा अपने हाथ फैला कर स्ट्रेचर पर लेट गयी और डॉक्टर   माथुर  अपनी हवस भरी नज़रो से तारा की खूबसूरती को निहारने लगे, डॉक्टर  माथुर ने  पहले तो तारा के माथे पर अपना हाथ रखा और फिर धीरे धीरे अपना हाथ नीचे  सरकाते  हुए जैसे ही तारा की छाती  के पास लाए , तारा ने उनका हाथ रोकते  हुए कहा “  ये किस तरह का इलाज़ कर रहे हैं आप, वो भी इस जगह”. डॉक्टर माथुर  समझ गये  की तारा उनके साथ सब कुछ करने को तैयार है लेकिन हॉस्पिटल में  नहीं,  डॉक्टर माथुर तारा से बोले “अच्छा, तो आप घर पर इलाज़ करवाना चाहती  हैं,  चलिए मैं आपको अपने घर ले चलता हूँ”. तारा बोली “मेरे घर पर चलिए  ना,वहाँ  आपको इलाज़ का सारा सामान मिलेगा और मुह माँगी फीस भी”. डॉक्टर  माथुर बोले   “ ठीक है, आपके घर ही चलते हैं, मैं ज़रा एक फोन कर लूँ तब तक  आप बाहर  बैठिए”. तारा वहाँ से उठ कर बाहर बैठ गयी और धीरे से मुनीम जी से  बोली  “काम हो गया है, डॉक्टर हमारे  साथ ही आ रहे हैं, अभी किसी से फोन पे  बाते  करके बाहर आने वाले हैं, हमे  बहुत डर लग रहा है, आप हमारे  पीछे ही   रहना”.  

मुनीम जी तुरंत वहाँ से उठे और जाकर अपनी कार में बैठ गये,  थोड़ी देर बाद  तारा भी डॉक्टर माथुर के साथ अपनी कार में आकर बैठ गयी और  ड्राइवर से बोली  “हमारे  घर पर ले चलो”. ड्राइवर ने शीशे में तारा की आँखो  को देखा और  इशारे में पलके झपका कर समझा दिया की वो बिल्कुल  चिंता ना करे,  ड्राइवर  ने कार घुमाई  और दौलतगढ़  से दूर एक फार्म हाउस पर लाकर रोक दी.  तारा कार  से उतरी और डॉक्टर  माथुर से बोली “आइए डॉक्टर साहब, अंदर चलते  हैं,  ड्राइवर तुम कार ले जाओ  और मुनीम जी को बता देना की तुम्हारे साहब  वहाँ  पहुँच गये हैं तुम भी पहुँच जाओ”. ड्राइवर समझ गया कि तारा उसे कहना  चाहती  है कि कार फार्म हाउस से दूर खड़ी करके मुनीम जी के साथ चुपचाप अंदर आ   जाए. ड्राइवर ने वहाँ से कार हटाई और फार्म हाउस के बाहर खड़ी कर दी,   मुनीम जी ने भी अपनी कार वहीं रोक ली और अपने आदमियों से कहा की फार्म हाउस   की   खिड़कियों के पास तैनात हो जायें. जैसे ही तारा किसी को भी अंदर आने   का इशारा  करे मुझसे पूछे बिना ही उसकी मदद करने पहुँच जाना, वरना जब तक   मैं ना कहूँ कोई आवाज़ तक नहीं करेगा. मुनीम जी और उनकी टोली पूरी तरह   तैयार थी, अब सब कुछ तारा के उपर था की वो कैसे डॉक्टर  माथुर से उन सवालो   के जवाब निकलवाती  है. 

तारा ने डॉक्टर  माथुर को ड्रॉयिंग रूम में  बैठाया और बोली “ कहिए पहले  कुछ लेंगे या सिर्फ़ इलाज़ ही करेंगे”. डॉक्टर   माथुर बोले “ मैं कुछ नहीं  लूँगा,बस जिस काम के लिए आए हैं उसे निबटा कर  वापिस चलते हैं, बाकी मरीज  यही समझ  रहे होंगे की मैं कोई ऑपरेशन कर रहा  हूँ”. तारा ने सामने शोकेस  में रखी शराब की बोतल  उठाई और उस बोतल  से कुछ  शराब एक काँच के ग्लास में  डालती हुई बोली “ ऑपरेशन ही तो  चल रहा है, वो  बात अलग है की इलाज़  हॉस्पिटल से दूर हो रहा है”. तारा ने शराब का ग्लास  डॉक्टर  माथुर के हाथ  में दिया तो डॉक्टर माथुर ने फिर से तारा की कलाई  पकड़ते हुए कहा “शराब से  क्या नशा होगा जो तुम्हे छूने होता है”. तारा ने  डॉक्टर माथुर से अपना हाथ छुड़ाया और डॉक्टर माथुर ने एक झटके में पूरी शराब पी  ली, तारा ने फिर  ग्लास लिया और उसमे फिर शराब डालते हुए बोली “ हमारे छूने  से क्या नशा  होता होगा, जो हमे  तब हुआ था जब आपने हमे  हॉस्पिटल में छुआ   था”. डॉक्टर  माथुर ने फिर शराब का ग्लास खाली कर दिया और धीरे धीरे शराब  ने अपना असर  दिखना भी शुरू कर दिया. डॉक्टर माथुर और शराब माँगते हुए बोले “  छूने  से  क्या क्या हो सकता है ये तो हमने अपने हॉस्पिटल में देखा था”.  तारा ग्लास  में शराब डालती हुए बोली “हमारी  तरह किसी और का भी इलाज़ किया  था क्या  आपने अपने हॉस्पिटल में”. डॉक्टर माथुर ने फिर शराब का ग्लास ख़तम  किया और  तारा ने फिर उसमे शराब डाल दी , डॉक्टर माथुर शराब पीते पीते बोले “  अरे  नहीं मेडम, ऐसा इलाज़ तो हम रोज़ करते हैं, लेकिन छूने से कोई  ज़िंदा  हो  जाए ऐसा इलाज़ तो सिर्फ़ अविनाश के हाथो में देखा था”. तारा ने पूछा “  तो  इसका मतलब हमे  अपना इलाज़ आपके उस अविनाश से ही करवाना चाहिए”. डॉक्टर   माथुर ज़ोर ज़ोर से हँसे और बोले “ हा हा हा...  अब वो क्या इलाज़   करेगा....अब तो उसका खुद का इलाज़ होने वाला है... उसकी रश्मि की तरह”.    तारा ने और शराब डाली और बोली “ अब ये रश्मि कौन है डॉक्टर साहब, वो भी   छ्छू कर इलाज़ करती है क्या”. डॉक्टर माथुर ने शराब का ग्लास फेंका और बोली   “ कम्बख़त छूने ही तो नहीं देते वो लोग, वरना मैं तो रोज़ उससे अपना  इलाज़  करवा लूँ”.  तारा बोली “ कौन लोग नहीं छ्छूने देते,भला आपको कौन रोक  सकता  है,आप तो डॉक्टर हो किसी भी बहाने से छू सकते हो”. डॉक्टर  माथुर  बिल्कुल  बेहोश होने वाले थे लेकिन बेहोश होते होते वो सिर्फ़ इतना बोल पाए  “ वही  सा..साले ...डी.जी.बी. ...वा....वा..वाले” और वहीं बेहोश हो गये.

डॉक्टर   माथुर के बेहोश होते ही मुनीम जी ने अपने आदमियों को अंदर चलने का  इशारा  किया और डॉक्टर माथुर को अपनी कार में डाल कर तारा के साथ हमारे   पास आने  के लिए निकल पड़े. जैसे ही दोनो कार फार्म हाउस से सड़क की ओर  मुड़ी  तभी  पीछे से एक बस के उपर लगी मशीन से धड़ाधड़ गोलियाँ चलने लगी.   मुनीम जी समझ  गये की डॉक्टर माथुर ने फोन करके अपने आदमियों को भी बुलवा  लिया था और ये  लोग तारा को भी अपनी साथ ले जाते.  मुनीम जी  के आदमी भी उस  बस पर गोलियाँ  बरसा रहे थे, तभी एक गोली डॉक्टर  माथुर की पीठ में लगी और  मुनीम जी ने उसे  कार से बाहर फेंक दिया, डॉक्टर माथुर के गिरते ही वो बस  वहीं रुक गयी और  उन्होने डॉक्टर माथुर को बस के अंदर खींच लिया. बस का  ध्यान भटकाने के लिए  मुनीम जी ने अपने आदमियों को इशारा किया कि दोनो कार  अलग अलग रास्ते की और  घूम जायें, बस उन आदमियों के पीछे मुड़ गयी और मुनीम  जी तारा को लेकर  हमारे  पास पहुँच गये. मुनीम जी और तारा बुरी तरह डरे  हुए थे. मुनीम जी  हांफते  हुए हमसे बोले “ तारा ने अपना काम बखूबी कर  दिखाया, हम लोग डॉक्टर   माथुर को लेकर यहीं आ रहे थे की कुछ लोग हुमारे  पीछे पड़ गये, उन्होने  डॉक्टर माथुर को गोली मार दी थी तो हमने  उसे अपनी  कार से बाहर फेंक दिया  और उन्हे चकमा देकर यहाँ आ गये, लेकिन अगर उन्होने  मेरे आदमियों को पकड़  लिया और उनसे हमारे  बारे में पूछ लिया तो वो सब बता  देंगे. ये  जगह  अब  ख़तरे से खाली नहीं क्यूँ कि अगर वो खुद ना आ सके तो  पुलिस  को यहाँ भेज  देंगे, अब आप ही बताइए की क्या करना है”. तभी वहाँ सेठ  बंसीलाल भी आ गये और  बोले “ करना क्या है मुनीम जी, आप इन सबको लेकर नीचे  तहख़ाने में चले  जाइए, वहाँ से एक रास्ता इस शहर से दूर बने एक बंगले पर  निकलता है, जहाँ  मेरा एक नौकर माधव और उसकी घरवाली रहते हैं, वहाँ आप लोगो  को कभी कोई नहीं  ढूँढ पाएगा, ये कुछ पैसे ले जाओ और कुछ भी ज़रूरत पड़े  तो माधव को यहाँ भेज  कर मंगवा लेना”. तभी मुनीम जी बोले “ लेकिन सेठ जी आप  अकेले यहाँ कैसे  संभालेंगे, कहीं उन लोगो ने आपको कुछ नुकसान पहुँचा दिया  तो...” मुनीम जी  की बात बीच में ही रोकते हुए सेठ बंसीलाल बोले “क्या  नुकसान पहुँचाएंगे  भला, जान से ही तो मार सकते हैं, उसकी चिंता भी तुम मत  करो, इतनी जल्दी तो  कोई मुझ तक नहीं पहुँच पाएगा और अगर पहुँच भी गये तो  मरना तो एक दिन सबको  है, मेरी तो वैसे भी इतनी उमर हो चुकी है कि  अब तक  मुझे मर जाना चाहिए था ,  लेकिन शायद अविनाश के लिए उपरवाले ने मुझे अब तक  ज़िंदा रखा है, ये लो  ज़ायदाद के कागज भी ले जाओ, मैने अपना सब कुछ अविनाश  के नाम कर दिया है,  अगर तुम लोगो के लोटने तक मैं ज़िंदा ना बचूं  तो  अविनाश  को ही अपना नया  सेठ जी मानकर काम काज आगे बढ़ाते रहना, अब तुम लोग  जाओ और मेरी चिंता छोड़ो  ”.  

*क्रमश:

इस अपडेट में* स्टेतोस्कोप और   स्ट्रेचर पर क्लिक करने पर आपको उसका फोटो दिखाया गया है.
नियानक इन शब्दों के पीछे छिपे  लिंक को किसी वेबसाइट का विज्ञापन न समझें.

----------


## vickky681

बहुत उम्दा प्रस्तुति है है मित्र

----------


## Skg123

bahot hi baria kahani hi ap ka danywad

----------


## sbhabhi795

28-07-2012, 11:02 PM
 #161 axbafromxb
 नवागत

Join Date
Jun 2012 
प्रविष्टियाँ
 55

Re: छीन लूँगा तुझे...........

Update 33 - Devnagiri

“कहिये, क्या तकलीफ़ है 
ab update de bhi do

----------


## shashi009

बहुत ही बढ़िया और लाजवाब है, अब कथा का पटाक्षेप जल्दी करे दोस्त.

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 34 - Devnagiri

*सेठ जी ने हमे  एक बड़ी सी अलमारी के पीछे  चुप   वो   चोर दरवाजा दिखाया और  हमे  उसके अंदर भेज कर बाहर से वापिस बंद कर  दिया. उस रास्ते से होकर हम  सेठ जी के बताए बंगले पर पहुँच गये और मुनीम  जी ने माधव को आवाज़ लगा कर  उसे बताया की हमे  सेठ बंसीलाल ने यहाँ भेजा  है. माधव ने सारे खिड़की और  दरवाजे बंद किए और बोला “ आप जब तक चाहे यहाँ  रह सकते हैं, बस किसी के भी  आने पर आप लोग बाहर ना आना, आपको जो चाहिए मैं  लाकर दूँगा”. हम लोग उस  बंगले की छत्त पर जा कर बैठ गये और डॉक्टर  माथुर  ने तारा को जो कुछ बताया  था उसे सुनने के बाद तो मैं चोंक  गया. ऐसा लगा  जैसे रश्मि डी. जी. बी. के  अंदर ही है, तभी डॉक्टर  प्रकाश बोले “ देखा  अविनाश, ठीक था ना मेरा शक़,  तुम्हारे जाने के बाद डी.जी.बी. के अंदर ही  है, तभी डॉक्टर  प्रकाश बोले “  देखा अविनाश, ठीक था ना मेरा शक़, तुम्हारे  जाने के बाद डी.जी.बी. वालो  ने  रश्मि को अगवा कर लिया और एक नकली लाश  वहाँ रख दी, पुलिस  वालो ने उस लाश  को छूने नहीं दिया और तुम्हारे होश में  आने से पहले ही रवि ने उस लास को  जला दिया, अब तो मुझे पूरा यकीन है कि  रवि जानता है कि रश्मि डी.जी.बी. के  अंदर है”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश की ये बाते  सुनकर मुझे चक्कर सा आने लगा, मैं समझ  नहीं पाया की क्यूँ डी.जी.बी. वाले  रश्मि को ले जाएँगे  और क्यूँ रवि उन्हे  ऐसा करने देगा, मेरा मन इन सब  बातो को मानने के लिए राज़ी नहीं था, मैने  डॉक्टर प्रकाश से पूछा “ सर,  रवि भला ऐसा क्यूँ करेगा, अपनी जान से प्यारी  बहन को उन दरिंदो के हाथो  में क्यूँ देगा, आप का शक़ बेबुनियाद है, मैं रवि  को अच्छी तरह जानता हूँ,  वो डॉक्टर माथुर शराब के नशे में उल्टा सीधा बक  रहा होगा”. डॉक्टर   प्रकाश ने मेरा हाथ पकड़ा और बोले “ बेटा अविनाश, मैं  समझ सकता हूँ की  तुम्हारे लिए इन सब बातो पर विश्वास  करना  आसान नहीं है,  लेकिन इन सब बातो का लगाना अब हम सबके लिए एक चुनौती  बन  गया है ”. तभी  मुनीम जी बोले “ मुझे लगता है की हमे  तारा को कहीं दूर भेज  देना चाहिए,  इसने अपना काम कर दिया है अब जो भी करना है हम लोगो को ही  करना है”. तभी  तारा बोली “ नहीं मुनीम जी, मैं आप लोगो का साथ छोड़ कर   कहीं नहीं जाऊंगी,  मैं भी उस लड़की से मिलना चाहती हूँ जिसके लिए ये सब हो  रहा है, और अगर  मैं आपके किसी आम आ सकूँ तो ये मेरी ख़ुशनसीबी होगी,  लेकिन अगर आपको लगता  है की मैं आपके काम में रुकावट बन सकती हूँ तो जैसा  आप कहेंगे मैं मानने को  तैयार हूँ”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश तारा को जवाब देते हुए  बोले “ ठीक है तारा,  जैसा तुम चाहो, अब तुम लोग आराम कर लो और मुझे सोचने  दो अब आगे क्या करना  है”.

मुनीम जी और तारा अपने अपने कमरे में आराम करने चले गये, मैं  और डॉक्टर   प्रकाश अभी भी वहीं बैठे थे, डॉक्टर  प्रकाश मुझसे बोले “ ख़तरे  बढ़ते ही  जा रहे हैं, हमारे  साथ साथ अब ये दोनो भी मुसीबत में आ गये हैं  और साथ  में सेठ बंसीलाल भी, मुझे डर हैं कहीं डी.जी.बी. वाले उनसे ज़ोर  ज़बरदस्ती  करके यहाँ का पता ना लगा लें, हमे  जल्द से जल्द ये जगह भी  छोड़नी होगी  वरना हम सब उनके हाथ लग जाएँगे”. मैने कहा “ सर, मैं तो इन सब  चीज़ो में  इतना उलझ गया हूँ की मुझे कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा है की मेरी ज़िंदगी  मेरे साथ  ये कैसा खेल खेल रही है, पल भर में सब कुछ छिन जाता है तो पल भर  में इतना  कुछ मिल जाता है की संभाल नहीं पाता, मा बाबा गये तो रश्मि मिली,  रश्मि  गयी तो आप मिले, अब सेठ बंसीलाल ने अपना सब कुछ मेरे नाम कर दिया है  तो डर  लग रहा है की कहीं आप लोगो को ना खो दूं, आप को जैसा  ठीक लगे वैसा  ही  कीजिए, मैं इस वक़्त कुछ सोचने समझने की हालत में नहीं हूँ”. डॉक्टर    प्रकाश मुझसे बोले “ सोच तो मैं भी नहीं पा रहा हूँ की हम लोग रश्मि तक   पहुँचे कैसे, उन लोगो ने डॉक्टर माथुर को भी कहीं क़ैद कर लिया होगा या हो   सकता है गोली लगने के बाद उसकी मौत भी हो गयी हो, निशा अब डी.जी.बी. से   बाहर आएगी नही और अगर उन्हे शक़ हुआ की निशा हमारी मदद कर रही है  तो उसकी   भी ज़िंदगी ख़तरे में पड़ जाएगी, अब ऐसा कौन बचा है जो हमारी मदद कर सकता   है , और कितने लोगो की ज़िंदगी हम ख़तरे में डालें”.  तभी मुझे याद आया कि   एक आदमी है जिससे हमे  कुछ मदद मिल सकती है और मैने डॉक्टर  प्रकाश को   बताया की “ सर, हरिओम पान वाला याद है ना आपको, और उसका वो पान का पेड़”.   डॉक्टर प्रकाश बोले “ बिल्कुल सही कह रहे हो अविनाश, उस पेड़ तक जाना   हमारे  लिए बहुत ज़रूरी है,लेकिन तुम्हारे क्लिनिक के पास तो ज़रूर उन लोगो   का पहरा होगा, वहाँ जाना ख़तरे से खाली नहीं”. मैने कहा “ सर, हम नहीं   जेया सकते, हरिओम तो हमारे पास आ सकता है ना, इस बंगले के नौकर माधव के   हाथो हम हरिओम तक ये खबर पहुँचा सकते हैं की हम एक मुसीबत में हैं और वो   हमे  जंगल के पास कहीं आ कर मिले”. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने माधव को आवाज़ दी और   उसे हरिओम पान वाले का पता समझा कर एक पर्ची पकड़ाते हुए कहा “ ये पर्ची   चुप छाप उस पान वाले के हाथ में दे आना, ध्यान रहे किसी को शक़ ना होने पाए   की तुम वहाँ क्या कर रहे हो”. माधव ने वो पर्ची ली और साइकल लेकर सदर   बाज़ार पहुँच गया, वहाँ उसने हरिओम की दुकान का पता लगाया और बड़ी होशियारी   से वो पर्ची हरिओम के हाथ में थमा दी. हरिओम ने वो पर्ची खोली तो उसमे   लिखा था ’तुम हमे वो पान का पेड़ दिखाओ, हम तुम्हे 10 लाख रुपये  देंगे,   मंज़ूर हो तो आज शाम जंगल के पास वाले चौराहे पर मिलो, और याद रहे अकेले   आना, वरना हम तुमसे नहीं मिलेंगे’.  जब तक हरिओम कुछ समझ पता तब तक माधव   उसकी दुकान से जा चुका था. 

10 लाख रुपये   का लालच तो उस पान वाले  से कुछ भी करवाने के लिए काफ़ी था,  वो तो बस शाम होने का इंतेज़ार करने लगा  और शाम होते ही दुकान बंद करके  जंगल के पास वाले चौराहे पर पहुँच गया.   उधर हम लोग भी छुपते छुपाते  उस  चौराहे के पास पहुँच गये. हरिओम वहीं हमारा  इंतज़ार कर रहा था  लेकिन हम  अंधेरा होने का इंतज़ार कर रहे थे, जैसे ही  सूरज ढला और हरिओम इंतेज़ार  करके वापिस जाने लगा, मैने उसे आवाज़ लगाई और  वो तुरंत मेरी आवाज़ पहचान  गया. वो दौड़ता हुआ हमारे पास आया और बोला “ अरे  डाक्टर साहब, आप इन्हा का  कर रहे हैं, ऊ पर्ची देकर आपने ही हमका  इन्हा  बुलवाया है का”.  मैने  हरिओम को समझाया की हमारी जान ख़तरे में है इसलिए हम  तुम्हारे पास नहीं आ  सकते थे, और दूसरा कोई तरीका भी नहीं था  तुम्हे यहाँ  बुलवाने का, वो भी  इस वक़्त, इस अंधेरी रात में”. हरिओम बोला “ ई कैसी बात  कर रहे हो डाक्टर  साहब, आपकी मुसीबत हमरी कछु नाही लगती का, आप बोलिए का  मदद कर सकते हैं हम  आपकी”. तभी डॉक्टर प्रकाश बोले “ हरिओम, हमे बस वो पेड़  देखना है जहाँ से  तुम वो पान के पत्ते लाते हो, हमारी मुसीबत की जड़ उस  पेड़ से ही शुरू  होती है”. हरिओम जवाब देते हुए बोला “ अरे साहब, वो तो  बहुताई ख़तरनाक जगह  है, ऊ तो हमरे गाँव का एक चोकीदार  उस पेड़ के पास ही  ड्यूटी करता है,  उसको एक पव्वा पिला कर हम चुप चाप थोड़े से पत्ते तोड़  लाते हैं, वरना  वहाँ तो कोई चिड़िया भी पर नहीं मार सकती”. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश  बोले “तुम बस  हमे वो पेड़ दिखा कर लौट जाना, बाकी काम हम अपने आप कर लेंगे,  और हाँ किसी  को ग़लती से भी मत बताना की तुम्हे हमे कहीं देखा भी है, वरना  हम बेमौत  मारे जाएँगे”. हरिओम डरते हुए बोला “ का कह रहे हो साहब, ऐसा का  हुई गवा  है की इस पेड़ की वजह से आपकी जान ससुरि ख़तरे में आ गयी है”.  डॉक्टर   प्रकाश  बोले “ ज़िंदा रहे तो सब कुछ बता देंगे, अब जल्दी चलो और  पेड़  दिखा कर जल्दी वापिस लौट जाओ”.

*क्रमश:*

----------


## Krishna

*बहुत सही एकदम सधी हुई लेखनी ....*

----------


## singh198

Bahut mast khani h meni aaj tak etni mast story ni padhi sorry hindi mi ni likh saka

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

La jawab kahani hai mitra.

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

Lage raho mitra kahani ka update bada deri se kar rhen hain.

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

Mitra jara update jaldi se diya karo.

----------


## Krishna

> Mitra jara update jaldi se diya karo.


मित्र ये हिन्दी फोरम है  आप नियमानुसार  हिन्दी में लिखा करें  |

----------


## imported_anoop_g

लाजवाब कहानी है . बहुत रस आ रहा है पढ़ के. कृपया शीघ्र पूरी करे. अब और इन्तजार नहीं सहा जा रहा.

----------


## axbafromxb

आप लोग स्वयं कहते हैं की कहानी की हर एक अपडेट अच्छी है, अब आप ही सोचिये की क्या अच्छी अपडेट जल्दबाजी में लिखना संभव है.
एक छोटी सी गलती पूरी कहानी को बर्बाद कर सकती है, इसलिए अपडेट लिखने से पहले मुझे १०० बार सोचना पड़ता है की कहीं कोई गडबड न जाए.
आप लोगो का साथ सराहनीय है.

----------


## Krishna

> आप लोग स्वयं कहते हैं की कहानी की हर एक अपडेट अच्छी है, अब आप ही सोचिये की क्या अच्छी अपडेट जल्दबाजी में लिखना संभव है.
> एक छोटी सी गलती पूरी कहानी को बर्बाद कर सकती है, इसलिए अपडेट लिखने से पहले मुझे १०० बार सोचना पड़ता है की कहीं कोई गडबड न जाए.
> आप लोगो का साथ सराहनीय है.


क्या आपको कहानी काफी हद तक पूरी होने के बाद अपडेट करनी चाहेये थी |  प्रश्न मात्र है नाराज न हो |

----------


## dhanrajk75

> आप लोग स्वयं कहते हैं की कहानी की हर एक अपडेट अच्छी है, अब आप ही सोचिये की क्या अच्छी अपडेट जल्दबाजी में लिखना संभव है.एक छोटी सी गलती पूरी कहानी को बर्बाद कर सकती है, इसलिए अपडेट लिखने से पहले मुझे १०० बार सोचना पड़ता है की कहीं कोई गडबड न जाए.आप लोगो का साथ सराहनीय है.


आज अपडेट दे रहें हैं क्या ........................

----------


## webshow

> आप लोग स्वयं कहते हैं की कहानी की हर एक अपडेट अच्छी है, अब आप ही सोचिये की क्या अच्छी अपडेट जल्दबाजी में लिखना संभव है.
> एक छोटी सी गलती पूरी कहानी को बर्बाद कर सकती है, इसलिए अपडेट लिखने से पहले मुझे १०० बार सोचना पड़ता है की कहीं कोई गडबड न जाए.
> आप लोगो का साथ सराहनीय है.


आंखें निकालकर गोटी खेलोगे किया हम बोढ़ों की?
भैया कहानी के फ़ाँट का साईज़ बढाओ
मैं तो यहां से कहानी को कापी करके सीधा वर्ड मे पेस्ट करता हूं फिर अपने हिसाब का फ़ाँट साईज़ बनाकर पढता हूं

आराम से अपडेट कीजिए कोई जल्दी नहीं, हां दिल तो बोलता है कि अपडेट जल्दी हो।

----------


## masumface

अपडेट जल्दी हो।

----------


## axbafromxb

> क्या आपको कहानी काफी हद तक पूरी होने के बाद अपडेट करनी चाहेये थी |  प्रश्न मात्र है नाराज न हो |


नाराजगी कैसी ? मैंने पहली बार कहानी लिखने की सोची थी, लिखने लगा तो लोगो को पसंद आने लगी, पसंद आने लगी तो किसी ने यहाँ नक़ल करके पोस्ट करनी शुरू कर दी, पोस्ट करनी शुरू कर दी तो मैंने सोचा मैं ही यहाँ अपडेट कर देता हूँ, तो जब पहले कभी लिखा ही नहीं तो लिख कर  अपडेट देने का ख्याल कैसे आता भला.

----------


## axbafromxb

> आंखें निकालकर गोटी खेलोगे किया हम बोढ़ों की?
> भैया कहानी के फ़ाँट का साईज़ बढाओ
> मैं तो यहां से कहानी को कापी करके सीधा वर्ड मे पेस्ट करता हूं फिर अपने हिसाब का फ़ाँट साईज़ बनाकर पढता हूं
> 
> आराम से अपडेट कीजिए कोई जल्दी नहीं, हां दिल तो बोलता है कि अपडेट जल्दी हो।


फोंट साइज़ छोटा नहीं है,नोर्मल है, अपने BROWSER पर   CTRL+Plus के बटन दबाओ ,फिर देखो.

----------


## Krishna

> नाराजगी कैसी ? मैंने पहली बार कहानी लिखने की सोची थी, लिखने लगा तो लोगो को पसंद आने लगी, पसंद आने लगी तो किसी ने यहाँ नक़ल करके पोस्ट करनी शुरू कर दी, पोस्ट करनी शुरू कर दी तो मैंने सोचा मैं ही यहाँ अपडेट कर देता हूँ, तो जब पहले कभी लिखा ही नहीं तो लिख कर  अपडेट देने का ख्याल कैसे आता भला.


*ठीक है भाई | मै समझ  रहा हूँ  ||*

----------


## manojkumar822

bhai ji plz aage likho j

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

> मित्र ये हिन्दी फोरम है  आप नियमानुसार  हिन्दी में लिखा करें  |


 Madam ji mob se post karta hun, plz maf kar dena.

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 35 - Devangiri*

हरिओम  हमे   अपने साथ लेकर जंगल के अंदर बढ़ने लगा,  एक तो अंधेरा, उपर से  सुनसान जंगल में जानवरो के साथ साथ डी.जी.बी. के  आदमियों का भी ख़तरा.  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश के पास सिर्फ़ एक बेग  और एक टॉर्च  थी, जिसकी रोशनी में हम   लोग उस पेड़ की तरफ चले जा रहे थे, बहुत देर चलने  के बाद कुछ दूरी पर एक  रोशनी दिखाई दी, ये रोशनी वहीं से आ रही थी जहाँ  से डी.जी.बी  की हदे शुरू  होती थी, हरिओम ने  हमे  बताया कि यहाँ से कुछ  दूरी पर ही वो पान का पेड़  है लेकिन उस पेड़ के पास पहुँचने से पहले  वहाँ  के चोकीदार हमे वहीं  रोक  लेंगे. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने अपनी टॉर्च हरिओम को  दी और उससे बोले “यहाँ से  आगे हम अपने आप चले जाएँगे, तुम ये टॉर्च लो और  चुप चाप यहाँ से शहर लोट  जाओ”. हरिओम को अकेले वापिस जाने में डर लग रहा  था, उसने डॉक्टर  प्रकाश से  कहा “का कह रहे हो साहब, हांका तो बहुताई डर  लग रहा है, हम अकेले वापिस  नहीं जाएँगे, ससुरा कोई शेर हमको पकड़ के खा  गया तो, हम भी आप लोगो के साथ  ही रहेंगे, जब आप वापिस जाओगे तो हम भी आपके  साथ साथ ही वापिस चल देंगे”.  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने उसे समझाया कि आगे बहुत  ख़तरा है और कुछ पता नहीं की हम  लोग वापिस लोटेंगे भी नहीं, तो हरिओम उनका  जवाब देते हुए बोला “साहब अंदर  तो ख़तरा हो सकता है, लेकिन वो जो सामने  आपको चोकीदार बीड़ी फूंकता दिखाई  दे रहा है वो ससुरा हमरा जानकार है, हम  उसके पास रुक जाएँगे, आप लोगो को  जहाँ जाना हो चले जायिगा”. तभी डॉक्टर   प्रकाश के दिमाग़ में एक और ख्याल  आया और वो हरिओम से बोले “ये चोकीदार  तुम्हारा जानकार है तो फिर तो हमारा  काम और आसान हो सकता है, तुम चुपचाप  उसके पास जाओ और उसे बोलो की हम लोग  कहीं दूर से आए हैं, और अगर वो हमारी  मदद करेगा तो हम उसे बहुत सारे पैसे  देने को तैयार हैं”. हरिओम समझ गया कि  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश उससे कैसे मदद चाहते  हैं, वो धीरे से उस चोकीदार के पास  गया और बोला “किसन, ओ किसन, हम हैं  हरिओम, ज़रा इधर तो आ रे”.

चोकीदार उसकी आवाज़ को पहचानता था, वो  हरिओम के पास आया और बोला “हरिया  तू, इतनी रात को यहाँ क्या करने आया है,  किसी ने देख लिया तो तुझे गोली से  उड़ा देंगे”. हरिओम ने उसके मुह पे हाथ  रखा और बोला “धीरे बोल, मैं यहाँ  तेरी दारू का जुगाड़ कराने आया हूँ, बहुत  सारे पैसे दिलाने”. चोकीदार बोला  “पैसे, क्या कह रहा है तू”. तभी हम दोनो  भी उनके पास पहुँच गये और किसन  चोकीदार ने अपनी बंदूक हमारे सीने पर तान  दी, हरिओम ने उसकी बंदूक नीचे की  और उससे बोला “अरे ये परदेसी हैं, हमारा  पान खाते ही समझ गये की ज़रूर ये  किसी ख़ास पेड़ का पान है, बस उसी पेड़ को  देखने आए हैं, अगर तू उन्हे ये  पेड़ देखने दे तो तुझे बहुत सारे पैसे  देंगे ये लोग”. किसन के मन में  लालच भी आ रहा था और उसे डर भी लग रहा की  अगर किसी को पता चल गया तो उसकी  नौकरी हाथ से जाएगी. किसान हमसे  बोला “कौन  हैं आप लोग, और इस पेड़ को  देखने के लिए आप मुझे पैसे क्यूँ देना चाहते  हो”. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने उसके  कंधे पर हाथ रखा और बोले “देखो भाई, सिर्फ़ इस  पेड़ को देखने नहीं, हमे   तो बहुत सारी चीज़े पता करनी हैं, तुम हमारे  सवालो के जवाब देते रहो और हम  तुम्हे हर सवाल के बदले बहुत सारे पैसे देते  रहेंगे,लेकिन पहले हमे  ये  पेड़ देख लेने दो”. किसन बोला “कैसे सवाल जवाब  की बात कर रहे हैं आप, मैं  आपके किसी सवाल का जवाब नहीं दे सकता, आप लोग  जाइए यहाँ से वरना मैं शोर  मचा दूँगा”. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने अपने बेग में से  कुछ पैसे निकाले और किसन  के हाथ में थमा कर बोले “शोर मचाओगे तो कुछ नहीं  मिलेगा और अगर हम बच  निकले तो ये लोग तुम्हे नहीं छोड़ेंगे , तुम हुमारी  मदद करो हम तुम्हारी  मदद करेंगे, पैसा तो सबको चाहिए ना, मुह माँगा दे रहे  हैं तो तुम्हे क्या  परेशानी हैं”. 

किसन ने वो पैसे लिए और उस पेड़  पर रोशनी फेंकने  वाली स्ट्रीट लाइट को  बंद करते हुए बोला “आपके पास सिर्फ़  2 मिनिट हैं, अगर 2 मिनिट में मैने ये  लाइट नहीं जलाई तो सब लोग इधर ही आ  जाएँगे, आपको इस पेड़  में जो देखना  है 2 मिनिट में देख लीजिए". डॉक्टर   प्रकाश ने हरिओम के हाथ से टॉर्च ली  और मुझे उस पेड़ के पास ले जाकर बोले  “तुम इस टॉर्च की रोशनी को रोक कर  रखना, जिससे किसी को शक़ ना हो की यहाँ  कुछ रोशनी हो रही है”. डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने जैसे जैसे उस पेड़ पर रोशनी डालनी  शुरू की उनके चेहरे पर पसीने  आने लगे, वो डर के मारे काँप रहे थे लेकिन कुछ  बोल नहीं पा रहे थे, तभी  उन्होने टॉर्च की रोशनी उस पेड़ की जड़ों पर डाली  और मुझे एक जड़ तोड़ने  का  इशारा किया, जैसे ही मैने वो जड़ तोड़ी वहाँ से  खून निकलना शुरू हो  गया. डॉक्टर प्रकाश बुरी तरह काँप रहे थे लेकिन मैं उस  खून को देख कर यही  सोचे जा रहा था कि खून आ कहाँ से रहा है, तभी डॉक्टर  प्रकाश हिम्मत करते  हुए बोले “ अव ...अव ....अविनाश, जल्दी से इस खून को  रोको, तुम्हारे छूने   से ये खून रुक जाएगा”. इससे पहले की मैं कुछ समझ पाता  डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने  मेरा हाथ उस जड़ के टूटे हुए हिस्से पे रख दिया और झट से  मुझे वहाँ से  उठाते हुए बोले “भागो, 2 मिनिट होने वाले हैं”. जैसे ही हम  हरिओम के पास  पहुँचे, चोकीदार ने स्ट्रीट लाइट वापिस जला दी. डॉक्टर प्रकाश  वहीं बैठ  गये और अपने बेग  से पानी की बोतल  निकाल कर सारा पानी पी गये.  उनकी साँसे  बहुत तेज चल रही थी, उनकी आँखों में इतना डर मैने पहले कभी नहीं  देखा था.  मैने डॉक्टर  प्रकाश से पूछा  “क्या हुआ सर, ये सब क्या था, और  आप क्यूँ  इतना डरे हुए हैं”.  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश    अपने बेग  से एक पॉलीथीन   निकाल कर   मुझसे बोले “बहुत बुरा, ज़रूर कुछ बहुत ही बुरा काम कर रहे हैं  डी.जी.बी   वाले, ये जड़ का टुकड़ा इस पॉलीथीन  में डाल दो और चलो यहाँ  से”.   डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने वो पॉलीथीन  अपने बेग में डाली और उस चोकीदार से  बोले  “किसन, हम लोग अभी यहाँ से जा रहे हैं, ये लो कुछ और पैसे, और मौका  देखकर  रात में ही इस पेड़ की जड़ में कुछ घास फूस और पत्तियाँ डाल देना,  अगर  किसी को कोई शक़ हो तो कुछ भी झूठ बोलकर मामला संभाल लेना, वरना हम सब   मारे जाएँगे”.

डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने हरिओम और मुझे जल्दी चलने का इशारा  किया और हम लोग जंगल  से बाहर जाने वाले रास्ते पर चल दिए, जैसे ही हम  चौराहे के पास पहुँचे तो  देखा वहाँ कुछ पुलिस  वाले किसी का इंतज़ार  कर  रहे थे. अंधेरा बहुत था  इसलिए किसी भी पुलिस   वाले का चेहरा ठीक से दिखाई  नहीं दे रहा था, डॉक्टर   प्रकाश ने हमे  वहीं लेट जाने के लिए कहा और हम  तीनो छुपकर  उन पुलिस  वालो के जाने का इंतज़ार करने लगे, लेकिन ऐसा लग रहा  था जैसे वो लोग किसी  ख़ास काम से यहाँ आए हैं और उसे पूरा करने के बाद ही  यहाँ से जाएँगे. कुछ  देर इंतज़ार  करने के बाद वहाँ एक बड़ी सी  बस आ कर  रुकी और वो पुलिस   वाले उस बस में एक  एक करके 4-5 लाशे निकालने लगे. उन  लाशो को देखने से  ऐसा लग रहा था जैसे वो किसी हॉस्पिटल के मरीज़ो की लाशे  हैं. उन लाशो को  उतार कर वो बस वहाँ से चली गयी और उन पुलिस  वालो ने एक एक  करके वो लाशे  पहले से ही खोदे हुए एक गड्ढे में फेंकनी शुरू कर दी. हरिओम  ये सब देख कर  इतना डर रहा था की किसी भी पल उसकी चींख निकालने वाली थी,  मैने उसके मुह  पर हाथ रखा और उसे समझाया की अगर पुलिस वालो ने हमे देख लिया  तो हमे भी  यहीं उन लाशो के साथ दफ़ना देंगे. उस गड्ढे को मिट्टी से भरने  के बाद वो  पुलिस  वाले वहाँ से चले गये. और उनके जाते ही हम भी चुप चाप   उसी चौराहे  पर पहुँच गये जहाँ से हमे   हरिओम को उसके घर वापिस भेजना  था.    

*क्रमश:*

----------


## rajrawat

Bhai jaldi update karo

----------


## Krishna

> Madam ji mob se post karta hun, plz maf kar dena.


मेडम ?? अरे मै पुरुष हूँ | पुरुष स्मार्ट होते है और महिलाये ब्यूटीफुल | मोबाइल से भी हिन्दी लिखी जा सकती है | आप अग सारी पोस्ट रोमन में देंगे तो आप नियमों के विरूद्ध है |

----------


## Krishna

कहानी अच्छी है |

----------


## amit.vasna

कहानी बहुत अच्छी है |

----------


## AMITRAJ

कहानी बहुत अच्छी है, भाई जल्दी अपडेत करो ।

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

Veree naice story plz update soon.

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

> कहानी अच्छी है |


 plz hame batayen ki hindi mob se kaese likhi jayegi.

----------


## King mantoo

भाई कहानी बहुत अच्छी है

----------


## HEART RENDER

Super lykbut please update...

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

Big brother,plz update  the story.

----------


## satya_anveshi

अच्छी कहानी है।
अच्छी कहानी है।
अच्छी कहानी है।

----------


## Balrajg1970

अच्छी कहानी है।, update karo dear

----------


## sunoanuj

*भाई उम्मीद करतें है की ! आप के पास समय की जो कमी है भगवान उसे जल्दी पूरी करे !*

----------


## vicky singhal

भाई मेरे जलदी लिखिये हम इन्तजार कर रहे है ।

----------


## monu275555

Bhai wo site hi bata do jaha se ye kahani li h

----------


## sbhabhi795

दोसत एक दिन में एक अपडेट किया करे हम सभी को इतना कयों तड़पाते हो

----------


## AMITRAJ

कृप्या अपडेत जल्दी करे ।

----------


## vicky singhal

Yaar bhot acchi story he....  :)

----------


## cool king

Tanha Ho Gyi Intejar Ki,,,,,,,,,Aage Kab Badhegi Kalam Mere Yar Ki?????????????

----------


## kumarvikas440

BHAI JALDI SE UPDATE DO

----------


## kumarvikas440

कृप्या अपडेत जल्दी करे ।

----------


## AMITRAJ

यार क्यो तरसा रहे हो , अपडेत  करो ।

----------


## HEART RENDER

अपडेट पूरा एक साथ ही करना .....दो-दो हफ्ते के अपडेट से कहानी बेकार न करना......बर्ना इतनी ही कहानी अच्छी है

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

Janab update do story ka maza krkira ho rha hai plz update soon.

----------


## AMITRAJ

अपडेत अपडेत अपडेत अपडेत अपडेत अपडेत अपडेत अपडेत दो यार ।

----------


## vipin8

क्योँ अपडेट न देकर रोमांच को बढा रहेँ हैँ

----------


## nightsafari

good story . lage raho munna bhai:salut:

----------


## AMITRAJ

अपडेत अपडेत अपडेत अपडेत अपडेत अपडेत अपडेत अपडेत दो यार ।

----------


## Shivam jain

story बहुत अच्छी है प्लेअसे अपडेट करें

----------


## dhanrajk75

अपडेट .....................................

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

Manywar update dene ki kripa karen.

----------


## Anjali12

यार मजा आ गया । बहुत बहुत अच्छी कहानी है ।

----------


## Aditya683

PLZ यार अपडेट करो या फिर इस कहानी का Main साइट बता दो मै अपडेट कर दुँगा

----------


## Shivam jain

अपडेट कीजिये स्टोरी को काफी दिन हो गए आपको अपडेट दिए हुए ..
कहानी का रोमांच ख़त्म हो रहा है

----------


## SatyanashiSatyanashi

Plz update do yar.

----------


## Shivam jain

भाई अब तोह वाकई मैं कई दिन हो गए हैं अपडेट दिए ... 
अब जब भी आप इस सूत्र पे पधारें तोह पूरा अपडेट कर दीजियेगा ..

----------


## manju

Ye kahani ***** par hienglish me h wo bhi adhuri h ye kaha se puri  karega

----------


## manju

Ranu ji website ka nam koyo* bana dala ;->

----------


## axbafromxb

> Ye kahani ***** par hienglish me h wo bhi adhuri h ye kaha se puri  karega


वहां भी मैं ही लिखता हूँ, रोमन और देवनागिरी दोनों में अलग अलग  में लिखता हूँ, हिंगलिश का मतलब सीख के आओ पहले.
और रही बात पूरी करने की तो तुम जैसो के लिए तो किसी कीमत पे नहीं लिखूंगा.

----------


## axbafromxb

> भाई अब तोह वाकई मैं कई दिन हो गए हैं अपडेट दिए ... 
> अब जब भी आप इस सूत्र पे पधारें तोह पूरा अपडेट कर दीजियेगा ..


मैं अचानक इतना व्यस्त हो गया हूँ की कहानी लिखने के लिए समय नहीं मिल रहा है.
लिखते ही अपडेट कर दूँगा. आप कुछ दिन और धेर्य बनाएँ रखें.

----------


## Shivam jain

भाई नाराज़ न हो .. आप समय निकाल कर अपडेट कीजिये .. और हो सके तोह पूरी अपडेट दीजियेगा चाहे कुछ दिन ही क्यों न लग जायें ..
चाहे कोई कुछ भी कहे पर आप लिखते रहें

----------


## manju

Ale babu nalaj ho gaya. Chal koi bat nahi. Abi manju ki tarf se solly;-(

----------


## manju

Munmun ji aap kidhar ho?

----------


## cool king

> मैं अचानक इतना व्यस्त हो गया हूँ की कहानी लिखने के लिए समय नहीं मिल रहा है.लिखते ही अपडेट कर दूँगा. आप कुछ दिन और धेर्य बनाएँ रखें.


ise sunkar dil ko kafi sukoon mila h,,,,ummeed h ki ab kahani jald hi puri hogi.

----------


## ashwanimale

> ise sunkar dil ko kafi sukoon mila h,,,,ummeed h ki ab kahani jald hi puri hogi.



दोस्तों जिंदगी चलती रहेगी और चलती रहनी भी चाहिये। 
तात्पर्य यह कि अपडेट के लिए भी समय निकाल लीजिये। 
सम्भव न हो तो हिन्दी, हिंग्लिश या स्कैन फाइल 
इमेज फाइल चाहे वह हैन्ड रिटेन मैटर ही क्यों न हो,
कहने का मतलब हैं कि इनमें से किसी भी भाषा में मुझे पीएम कर दें मैं उसे हिन्दी में टाइप कर के आपके निर्देशानुसार सूत्र में प्रविष्ठि के रूप में पोस्ट कर दूंगा। आपके लिये शायद थोड़ी आसानी पैदा कर संकू तो स्वयं को सौभाग्यशाली समझंूगा।

----------


## Balrajg1970

कहानी बहुत अच्छी है, भाई जल्दी अपडेत करो ।

----------


## AMITRAJ

अपडेत अपडेत अपडेत अपडेत अपडेत अपडेत अपडेत अपडेत दो यार ।

----------


## Aditya683

कहानी आगे बढ़ाओ मेरे दोस्त

----------


## Lookmaan

नियामकोँ को चाहिए कि ये षूत्तर बंड कर देन

----------


## sbhabhi795

सरजी अब आगे भी अपडेट कर  दीिजये बहुत िदन हो गये है अपडेट िदये हुये

----------


## sunoanuj

_दोस्त अब कैसे तबियत है आपकी है !  भगवान आपको जल्दी ठीक करें !_

----------


## itsmine

जिस फोरम पर से ये कहानी ली गयी है वह भी ये इतनी हि है

----------


## Ravan123

Kahaanee bahoot achchee hai. Par aap jaane kahaaN chale gaye. Khair ham to sirf aapkaa intizaar hee kar sakte hai

----------


## manju

Phir bhi bhai intjar karwana achhi bat mahi...

----------


## Aditya683

यार अपडेट दो अब कहानी का रोमांच खत्म होने लगा है

----------


## Aditya683

> जिस फोरम पर से ये कहानी ली गयी है वह भी ये इतनी हि है


यार तो आप बता दो की कहानी किस फोरम पर और किस नाम से है

----------


## hello91

आपने अपडेट कब देनी है ये बता दो, रोज-रोज फोरम से खाली हाथ जाना अच्छा नहीँ ।

----------


## sbhabhi795

अपडेट करो जी अब बर्दाश्त नही होता है ।

----------


## jugnu1237

Achi kahani hai. Main jabse is forum pe aya sabse pehle yahi kahani padhi thi.or isi ki updation ne sabse jyada naraz kiya hai

----------


## Masoom shahzada

Bhaai update????

----------


## sbhabhi795

> मित्रों आपको सिकायत का मौका अब नहीं मिलेगा, अब मैं जो भी कहानी लिखूंगा उसको पूरी करूँगा, समय की कमी की वजह से मैं कहानी को अपडेट नहीं दे पता हूँ पर अब से मैं पुराणी कहानियों को भी पूरा करूँगा और नहीं कहानी भी पूरी लिखूंगा


देखते है जी कहानी कब तक पूरी करते है

----------


## viprast

*क्या भाई, इतनी धाँसू कहानी को इस तरह से ही बीच में छोड़ रखा है, आँखों का सामने फिल्म सी चलती दिखाई देती है और जैसे ही कहानी कुछ क्लाइमेक्स पर पहुँचती नजर आती है..... आप कह देते हो --- लौटेंगें एक ब्रेक के बाद। इस बार ब्रेक की मियाद कुछ ज्यादा ही लंबी होती प्रतीत हो रही है।

कृपया अपने चाहने वालों का कुछ तो खयाल करो।*

----------


## AMITRAJ

अरे यार ,इस कहानी के लिये मै रोज इस उम्मीद से फोरम मे आता हूँ आज कुछ आगे कहानी बढ़ी होगी पर रोज मुझे निराशा ही होती हैँ ,आपने कहानी का अपडेत अभी तक नही दिया हैँ ।

----------


## aktyagis

Bhai Sahab Kahani Ko Jaldi Se Update Kijiye........Ab Bardast Nahi Hota......

----------


## aktyagis

jaldi se update karo bhai...

----------


## xman

मित्रों इस कहानी के लेखक अभी अपने किसी निजी कार्य में व्यस्त है इसलिए अपडेट नहीं दे पा रहे है, जब तक वो अपना कार्य पूर्ण न कर लें तब तक हम सबको इसी तरह इस सूत्र पर खली हाथ लौटना पड़ेगा

----------


## Aditya683

क्या यार अच्छी कहानी का मजा किरकिरा कर दिया

----------


## jugnu1237

जल्द कहानी को पुरा करे

----------


## play boy 4

अरे यार ,इस कहानी के लिये मै रोज इस उम्मीद से फोरम मे आता हूँ आज कुछ आगे कहानी बढ़ी होगी पर रोज मुझे निराशा ही होती हैँ ,आपने कहानी का अपडेत अभी तक नही दिया हैँ ।

----------


## King mantoo

भाई जल्दी लिखिए हम इन्तजार कर रहे है

----------


## hello91

अरे इन भाई साहब ने तो अब लिखना नहीँ अतः सूत्र बंद कर देना चाहिए । नियामक जी कृपया ध्यान देँ ।

----------


## naigwl

axba bhai 
yar kyu bhav kha rahe ho????? sabhi jagah adhuri kahani kyu post kar rahe ho??
itni acchi kahani he .. adhuri hone par maja nahi aa raha he...
so pls yar update de do . nahi to samay bata do kab tak update hoga..
pls pls pls pls.............................................

----------


## aankhe

मित्रों इसमे तो मै ही मै हूं ।

----------


## sbhabhi795

अपडेट अपडेट अपडेट अपडेट अपडेट अपडेट अपडेट अपडेट अपडेट अपडेट

----------


## jugnu1237

पाठक क्रप्या ध्यान दे यह सुत्र बंद कर दिया गया है कहानी पुरी होने की उम्मीद ना करे। सुचना पाठक हित में जारी। हा हा हा

----------


## TheSuraj

अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## Tutu

प्रिय मित्र,
आपने इस कहानी को मझधार मे छोड दिया हैं। 
जिसके कारण इस कहानी का मजा किरकरा हो गया हैं। 
इसलिए आप आगे के अपडेट देकर सूत्र की निरन्तरता और रोचकता बनाए रखे।

----------


## sbhabhi795

अपडेट plees....plees....plees .........

----------


## Balrajg1970

बहुत ही अच्छी कहानी है मजा आ रहा है जरा जल्दी अपडेट करेँ

----------


## aktyagis

Jaldi update karo.

----------


## adityaa

यह कहानी आगे लिखना सुत्रधारने बंद कर दिया हैं

----------


## manju

Ye bhai to pura maza anelagta h tab story bich me latka dete h bat to kadvi sunani padegi na

----------


## cool king

> यह कहानी आगे लिखना सुत्रधारने बंद कर दिया हैं


  kya sach me??????

----------


## vicky singhal

O mere bhai kahaani ko plz aise mat atkaiye plz jaldi apdet kijiye or intzaar nhi ho rha he.....

----------


## Aditya683

Bhai kahani ka main site bata do

----------


## aktyagis

Sab maza kirkira kar diya.

----------


## manju

Bhai aap ye kahani update kare koi problem h to suchana de ham sab aap ke sath h

----------


## Princek

मूड खराब कर दिया यार

----------


## AMITRAJ

अरे यार कोई तो अपडेत दो । टोटली मुड आफ ।

----------


## adityaa

इस कहानी का अपडेट अब अगले साल ही मिलेगा और वो भी एकसाथ पूरी स्टोरी खतम ....:):)

----------


## Shivam jain

दोस्तों ये कहानी जिसने लिखी है वही इस सूत्र के सूत्रधार हैं ... इन्होने  ये कहानी दो और फोरम पर प्रस्तुत की है .. पर वहां भी इसी स्तिथि मैं है ..  ये कहानी अब आगे अपडेट नही हो सकती है बिना लेखक के ..

----------


## Good Boy

Goooooooooooooooood

----------


## rcm080409

PLZ UPDATE YAAR

----------


## Satyam babu

Bhai aage badhao khani me saspens daal raheho i request to you

----------


## shashi009

> इस कहानी का अपडेट अब अगले साल ही मिलेगा और वो भी एकसाथ पूरी स्टोरी खतम ....:):)


अब तो नया साल शुरू हो गया दोस्त......नज़ारे इनायत कीजिये और कहानी को पूरा कीजिये....

----------


## rcm080409

Bhai nahi lagta ki ye kahani ab puri hogi. ye log sutra to shuru karte hai par pura nahi.

----------


## aktyagis

नए साल मे हो, पूरी दिल की ख्वाहिश आपकी,
और मिलें खुशियों का जहाँ आपको|
गमो को भूल जाए आप,
इतनी खुशियाँ दे नया साल आपको||

----------


## aktyagis

ये नए साल मे जमाने की हर खुशी मिले आपको|
ए बिनती भगवान से, सौ साल की जिन्दगी मिले आपको||  Lekin.Ye Kahani Khatm Hone Par.

----------


## AMITRAJ

अब फोरम मे आने का दिल नही करता ।यँहा अधिकतर कहानीया अधूरी है ।

----------


## xman

दोस्तों इस कहानी के लेखक इस फोरम पर नहीं आ पा रहें है । हो सकता है की हमारे मंच के नये नाम की वजह से नहीं आ रहे है । तब तक मैं इस कहानी को आगे बढाता हूँ । अगर किसी को आपति हो तो मुझे बता दें मैं अपनी पोस्ट हटा लूँगा ।

----------


## xman

*Update 36 - Devangiri*


उस चौराहे पर पहुँचते ही डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने हरिओम से कहा “ रात बहुत हो गयी है, तुम अकेले घर चले जाओगे या हम लोग तुम्हारे साथ चलें तुम्हे तुम्हारे घर तक छोड़ने, हमारे पास समय की बहुत कमी है, और अभी आगे क्या करना वो भी सोचना है”. तभी हरिओम ने डरते हुए कहा “साहब जी, हमका तो इतनी रात में जाने में बहुत डर लग रहा है, आप लोग हमे हमारे घर तक छोड़ दें तो आपका बहुताई शुकरिया होगा साहब”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने मेरी तरफ देखा और हरिओम के साथ चलने का इशारा किया. अंधेरे रास्तो से चूपते छुपाते हम लोग हरिओम के घर पहुँच गये, हरिओम ने अपने घर का दरवाजा खटखटाया और हमसे बोला “साहब, इतनी रात को आप कहाँ जाएँगे, ना तो ससूरी कोई सवारी आवत है ई समय और ज़माना भी बहुताई खराब है, आज रात आप हमरे घर मा ही सो जाइए, सुबह जल्दी उठ कर चले जाईएगा”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश को भी हरिओम का सुझाव ठीक लगा और हमने वहीं रात बिताने का फ़ैसला कर लिया, हरिओम की घरवाली ने दरवाजा खोला और हरिओम ने उसे समझा दिया की हम लोग आज उनके मेहमान है, जल्दी से खाना बना कर हमारे सोने का इंतेज़ां कर दे. खाना बनने में अभी देर लगती इसलिए हरिओम की घरवाली ने हम तीनो के लिए चाय बना दी, हम लोगो ने क्ते का कप उठाया ही था की हरिओम के घर की बिजली चली गयी, हरिओम ने फटाफट एक मोमबत्ती और माचिस मंगाई और वहीं मेज़ पर एक मोमबत्ती जला दी, चाय ख़तम करते करते हम लोग बाते किए जा रहे थे और जैसे ही मेरी चाय ख़तम हुई मैने मेज़ पर रखी उस माचिस से एक तिल्ली निकाली और हर बार की तरह अपने दांतो में दबा ली, लेकिन तिल्ली मूह में रखते ही वो हुआ जिसके होने का कोई सवाल ही नहीं उठता था, अचानक ही मुझे वो अंजान खुसबू आनी शुरू हो गयी, मैने डॉक्टर प्रकाश और हरिओम से पूछा की क्या उन्हे भी कोई अजीब सी खुसबू आ रही है तो डॉक्टर प्रकाश सारा मामला समझ गये और उन्होने वो माचिस की तिल्ली मेरे दांतो से खींच कर फेंक दी और बोले “अब बताओ अविनाश, क्या अब भी कोई खुसबू आ रही है”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश का शक़ बिल्कुल सही था माचिस की तिल्ली हटते ही वो खुसबू आनी बंद हो गयी थी. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने हरिओम से कहा “हरिओम, तुम्हारी छत्त पे जाने का रास्ता किधर से है” हरिओम ने जवाब दिया “साहब, हमरी छत पे जाने के लिए कौनो सीढ़ियाँ तो नहीं है, कभी जाना हो तो बाँस की सीढ़ी लगाए लेते हैं, आइए हम लगाए देते हैं”. हरिओम सीढ़ी उठा लाया और डॉक्टर प्रकाश के साथ मैं और हरिओम भी छत्त पर आ गये, घर के पीछे झाँक कर देखा तो ये तो वही गली थी जहाँ मुझे वो अंजानी सी खुसबू आया करती थी, डॉक्टर प्रकाश भी मेरे साथ इस गली में आए थे तो उन्होने भी तुरंत ही वो गली पहचान ली और मुझसे बोले “ अविनाश, वो खुसबू और कहीं से नहीं हरिओम के घर से ही आती है, हमें नीचे जाकर देखना होगा की इस खुसबू का राज़ क्या है” हरिओम हमारी बाते सुनकर चौंक गया था, उसे कुछ समझ नहीं आया की उस अंजान खुसबू का उसके घर से क्या लेना देना है.


हम लोग नीचे उतरे और वापिस उसी कमरे में आकर बैठ गये, डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने मुझे माचिस की एक तिल्ली दी और दाँत में दबाने के लिए कहा, तिल्ली दांतो के बीच रखते ही मुझे वो खुसबू आनी शुरू हो गयी, डॉक्टर प्रकाश मुझे लेकर हरिओम के पूरे घर में घूमने लगे और मुझसे पूछ्ते रहे की किस जगह पर ज़्यादा खुसबू महसूस हो रही है, लेकिन मुझे कहीं भी ऐसा कुछ महसूस नहीं हुआ जहाँ पहुचने पर खुसबू कम या ज़्यादा आती हो, डॉक्टर प्रकाश हैरान भी थे और अब परेशान भी होते जा रहे थे की एक सवाल का जवाब मिलते मिलते रह जा रहा है, लेकिन डॉक्टर प्रकाश कभी हिम्मत हारने वाले इंसान नहीं थे, उन्होने फिर अपने दिमाग़ लड़ाया और हरिओम से बोले “हरिओम, एक बात बताओ तुम्हारे घर के नीचे कोई रास्ता या गड्ढा तो नहीं है, क्या पता ये खुसबू वहीं से आती हो”. हरिओम ने जवाब दिया “ साहब हमने तो कुछ दिन पहले ही ये मकान खरीदा है, हमको नहीं लगता की यहाँ नीचे जाने कौनो रास्ता हो सकता है”. हरिओम के इस जवाब ने डॉक्टर प्रकाश को निराश कर दिया, हरिओम की घरवाली तब तक खाना लगा चुकी थी तो हरिओम ने हमसे कहा “साहब जी, चलिए पहले खाना खा लीजिए, बिजली भी आ गयी है कहीं फिर से भाग गयी तो अंधेरे में ही खाना पड़ेगा, खुसबू का राज़ तो आपको पता चल ही गया है, अब्ब ई ससूरी कहाँ से आवत है वो भी पता लग ही जाएगा, आप लोग पहले खाना खा लीजिए”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने भी हरिओम की बात में सहमति जताई और हाथ धोने के लिए उसी घर में लगे हॅंडपंप की ओर बढ़े, तभी हरिओम ने उन्हे रोकते हुए कहा “अरे साहब, हम आपके हाथ यहीं धुल्वाइ देत हैं, ई ससुरा हॅंडपंप तो सिर्फ़ दिखाने लिए लगा गया इस मकान का मालिक, जबसे हम इन्हां रहने आए हैं एक बूँद पानी नहीं टपका ई नल से बाहर”. इतना सुनने की देर थी की डॉक्टर प्रकाश का माथा फिर ठनका और उन्होने हरिओम से वो हॅंडपंप खोलने के लिए कहा. हरिओम उनकी ये बात सुनकर हैरानी में पड़ गया और बोला “का कह रहे हो साहब, इतनी रात में ये हॅंडपंप काहे खुलवा रहे हो, हम बोले ना आपको ये ससुरा बेकार है, पानी का नामो निसान नहीं है यहाँ”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने हरिओम से कहा “ देखो हरिओम, ये हॅंडपंप मुझे अभी के अभी हटाना है, अब तुम कुछ भी करो, कोई भी औजार ढूँड़ो पर हमे ये हॅंडपंप हटाना है मतलब हटाना है, हम दोनो इसे हटवाने में तुम्हारी पूरी मदद करेंगे, बस तुम औजारो का इंतज़ाम कर लाओ”. हरिओम ने अपने घर में बहुत ढूँढ़ा लेकिन वहाँ उसे ऐसा कुछ नहीं मिला जिससे हॅंडपंप खोला जा सके, वो बेचारा रात को ही अपने पड़ोसी के घर गया और जो औजार इकठ्ठे कर सका उन सबको ले आया. उन औजारो में से कुछ औजार डॉक्टर प्रकाश के काम आ गये और हरिओम के साथ मिलकर उन्होने का हॅंडपंप निचला हिस्सा खोल दिया और जैसे ही उन्होने वो हॅंडपंप वहाँ से हटाया, नीचे से इतनी तेज़ खुसबू आई की अब वो अंजानी खुसबू वहाँ खड़े हर एक इंसान को महसूस होने लगी. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने देरी ना करते हुए उस जगह एक मोटा सा कपड़ा फँसा दिया और मेरी तरफ देखते हुए बोले “ लो, अविनाश यहाँ से आती है वो खुसबू जिसने तुम्हे इतने दिन से परेशान कर रखा था, अब आराम से खाना खाते हैं, फिर बताऊंगा की आगे क्या करना है, क्यूँकि असली मेहनत तो हमारी अब शुरू होने वाली है”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश के चेहरे पर कामयाबी की मुस्कान थी लेकिन हरिओम और मैं अभी तक चौंक रहे थे, हरिओम तो समझ ही नहीं पाया कि उसके घर में आख़िर ये सब हो क्या रहा है.


हम सबने खाना शुरू किया लेकिन हरिओम एक टुकड़ा भी नहीं खा रहा था, डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने उसे समझाया की वो चिंता ना करे, उसे कोई परेशानी नहीं होगी, हम लोग उस जगह को खोदेंगे,नीचे ज़रूर कुछ ऐसा छुपा हुआ है जिसे जानना हमारे लिए बहुत ज़रूरी है, लेकिन जब हम वहाँ खुदाई करेंगे तो ये खुसबू चारो तरफ फैल जाएगी और आस पास के लोग यहाँ ज़रूर आएँगे की आख़िर ये खुसबू है किस चीज़ की, हमे बस इस खुश्बू को बाहर फैलने से रोकने का कोई तरीका ढूँढना है. तभी हरिओम ने डॉक्टर प्रकाश की परेशानी का समाधान ढूंढ लिया, वो बोला “साहब, ऊ का जुगाड़ हम आराम से कर सकते हैं, सब को पता है की हम पान में तरह तरह की खुसबू वाले सामान डालत हैं, कोई पूछेगा तो हम कह देंगे की एक बिदेशी गुलकंद मँगवाया है, ऊ का ही खुसबू आवत है इतना जोरो से”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश को हरिओम का ये सुझाव अच्छा तो लगा लेकिन उनके माथे पर अभी भी परेशानी साफ साफ दिखाई दे रही थी, उन्होने हरिओम से कहा “बात तो तुम्हारी ठीक है हरिओम, लेकिन अगर इस खुसबू और डी.जी.बी का आपस में कुछ रिश्ता हुआ तो डी.जी.बी तक ये खबर पहुँचने में ज़रा भी देर नहीं लगेगी और हमारे साथ साथ तुम सब भी मुसीबत में पड़ जाओगे, हमे इस खुसबू को बाहर जाने से रोकने का कोई दूसरा रास्ता ढूँढना होगा, कोई ऐसा रास्ता जिससे किसी को ज़रा भी शक़ ना हो”.


*क्रमश:*

----------


## xman

*Update 37 - Devangiri*


डॉक्टर प्रकाश को पता था कि अगर हॅंडपंप के नीचे खुदाई की गयी तो ये खुसबू चारो और फैल जाएगी, इसलिए उन्होने हरिओम के कमरे में खुदाई करने का फ़ैसला किया, हरिओम के कमरे से उस हॅंडपंप तक एक छोटी सी सुरंग बनाई जाए जिससे ये पता चल जाए की आख़िर उस हॅंडपंप के नीचे ऐसा क्या है जिसमे में ये अजीब सी खुसबू आती है. हरिओम भी अब इस राज़ को जानने को बेताब हो चला था, उसने भी डॉक्टर प्रकाश की पूरी मदद करने के लिए हामी भर दी. हरिओम ने अपने मकान का बड़ा दरवाजा बंद किया और अपनी पत्नी को समझाते हुए बोला “ओये बिरजू की मा, तनिक हमरी बात कान खोल के सुन लो, हम इन साहिब लोगन के साथ अपने कमरे मा कछु खुदाई करने वाले हैं, हमरे घर के नीचे कछु ख़ास चीज़ दबी है, तुम एक काम करो, हमरे कमरे का बाहर से ताला बंद कर दो, और ध्यान रहे कोई भी पूछे तो बोल देना की पान के पत्ता लेने गये थे, अब तक नहीं लौटे हैं, हमका लगता है कि नीचे मामला कछु ज़्यादा ही उल्टा पुल्टा है, चाहे कितना भी समय लग जाए, जब तक हम अंदर से आवाज़ ना दें, तुम किसी कीमत पे दरवाजा ना खोलना, हो सकता है हम सुरंग में होके घर के बाहर ही पहुँच जायें, तुम घबराना मत और जो हमने समझाया है उसका पूरा ख्याल रखना, अब लगाई दो बाहर से ताला, हमने अपने ज़रूरत का सारा सामान ले लिया है”. हरिओम को जो मिला, जैसा मिला उसने वो सब इकठ्ठा कर लिया, अब इन्ही समान से हमे कमरे में एक ऐसी सुरंग बनानी थी जो उस हॅंडपंप के नीचे पहुँच जाए, दूरी ज़्यादा नहीं थी लेकिन रात बहुत हो चुकी थी और दिन निकलने से पहले हमे अपने काम को अंजाम भी देना था. हरिओम ने कमरे के दरवाजे,खिड़कियाँ,र  ोशनदान सब बंद कर दिए, जिससे ज़रा भी खुसबू उस कमरे से बाहर ना निकल पाए. हरिओम और मैं दोनो मिलकर वहाँ एक गड्ढा खोदने में लग गये, सही औजार ना होने के कारण ये छोटा सा काम भी पहाड़ तोड़ने के बराबर बन गया था, कभी मैं या हरिओम थक जाते तो डॉक्टर प्रकाश भी अपनी और से जितना खोद सकते थे पूरी कोशिश करते थे, रात के लगभग 3 बज चुके थे और अभी तो हम उस सुरंग की शुरुआत भी नहीं कर पाए थे, डॉक्टर प्रकाश घबरा रहे थे की अगर सुबह होने से पहले हम अपनी मंज़िल पर ना पहुँच पाए तो ना जाने कितने लोगो की जान मुसीबत में पड़ जाएगी, मुनीम जी और तारा के साथ साथ अब हरिओम का परिवार भी हमारी मुसीबत में फँस चुका था.


थोड़ी सी खुदाई और की तो देखा घड़ी में 4 बज चुके थे, डॉक्टर प्रकाश की चिंतायें बढ़ती जा रही थी की अचानक हरिओम को ऐसा लगा जैसे कि नीचे कोई लकड़ी का बक्सा या संदूक है, डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने जब उसे ध्यान से देखा तो वो कोई बक्सा नहीं बल्कि नीचे जाने के लिए बनाए गये रास्ते का दरवाजा था. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने जैसे ही उस दरवाजे को हटाना चाहा अंदर फिर वही खुसबू बड़ी ज़ोर से बाहर आई, डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने झट से वो दरवाजा वापिस नीचे गिराया और मुझे देखते हुए बोले “लो अविनाश, मिल गया आगे का रास्ता, अब हम दोनो को इसके अंदर जा कर देखना होगा की आख़िर ये सारा माजरा है क्या, हरिओम तुम एक काम करना, हम दोनो के नीचे उतरते ही बिना देर किए ये दरवाजा वापिस बंद कर देना और जबतक हम ना कहें दरवाजा खोलना मत”. हरिओम अपनी गर्दन को ज़ोर ज़ोर से हिलाते हुए बोला “नही, साहब, हम तो आपके साथ ही अंदर जाएँगे, हम भी अब सारा राज जानकार ही रहेंगे, अब नहीं लग रहा हमका कौनो डर वर, हम तो चलेंगे आप लोगो के साथ इस सुरंग के भीतर”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने उसे बहुत समझाया लेकिन हरिओम नहीं माना, फिर डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने अपना बेग लिया, उसमे से टॉर्च निकाली और जल्दी जल्दी हम तीनो लोग उस दरवाजे के नीचे कूद गये और ज़रा भी देरी ना करते हुए हमने वो दरवाजा तुरंत बंद कर दिया. अंदर तो आ गये थे लेकिन डर ये भी था की आगे क्या होने वाला है कोई नहीं जानता, थोड़ी देर में साँस भी घुटने लगेगी तो क्या करेंगे, इसी डर को अपने साथ लिए हम लोग उस सुरंग में आगे बढ़ने लगे, थोड़ा आगे बढ़े ही थे कि हरिओम का पर फिसला और वो एक गड्ढे में इतनी तेज़ी से गिरता चला गया की हमे उसके गिरने की आवाज़ तक नहीं आई, हरिओम बस इतना ही बोल पाया “इधर ….मत…..आ…ना”, उसकी आवाज़ बहुत अटक अटक के आई थी, जैसे कि बहुत चोट लगने पर कोई कराह रहा हो, डॉक्टर प्रकाश समझ गये की हरिओम अब इस दुनिया में नहीं रहा, और मरते मरते वो हमे बता गया की आगे बहुत ख़तरा है. डॉक्टर प्रकाश मुझसे बोले “हरिओम का साथ बस यहीं तक था, उसकी मौत ही ज़बरदस्ती उसे हमारे साथ खींच लाई थी, या ये कहो कि हरिओम की वजह से आज हम दोनो बच गये, हरिओम की जगह हम दोनो में से भी कोई हो सकता है, हरिओम मरते मरते इधर आने से मना कर गया है, इसका मतलब यहाँ कोई दूसरा रास्ता भी ज़रूर छुपा होगा, संभाल कर अविनाश, ख़तरे अब और भी ज़्यादा बढ़ चले हैं”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश और मैं अब उस जगह को अच्छी तरह से देखने लगे लेकिन वहाँ हमे ऐसा कोई दूसरा रास्ता नहीं आया जहाँ से हम आगे बढ़ सकें.


डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने काफ़ी देर अपना दिमाग़ लगाया और फिर उस गड्ढे में,जिसमे फिसल कर हरिओम गिरा था, टॉर्च की रोशनी मारते हुए बोले “ हो ना हो अविनाश, हमे जाना तो इसी रास्ते ही होगा, कुछ तो है जो हम देख नहीं पा रहे हैं और जिसकी वजह से हरिओम इस गड्ढे में गिर गया है”. मैने बिना सोचे समझे ही ऐसे ही कह दिया की “ शायद यहाँ कुछ सीढ़ियाँ हों नीचे उतरने के लिए”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने ध्यान से देखा तो मेरा अंदाज़ा बिल्कुल ठीक निकला, नीचे लगभग 5-6 फीट गहराई के बाद उस गड्ढे में उतरने के लिए पहली सीढ़ी शुरू होती हुई दिखाई दी, सब कुछ इतना सोच समझ कर बनाया गया था कि अगर ग़लती से भी कोई इधर आने की कोशिश करेगा तो बेमौत मारा जाएगा. आगे का रास्ता हमे मिल चुका था लेकिन अब मुसीबत ये थी की उस पहली सीढ़ी तक पहुँचा कैसे जाए, ना तो कोई रस्सी थी और ना नीचे उतरने के लिए और कोई चीज़, तो फिर क्या किया जाए. तभी डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने अपनी कमीज़ उतारी और मुझे भी अपनी कमीज़ उतारने के लिए कहा. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने दोनो कमीज़ के बाजुओं को आपस में बाँध कर इस तरह घुमाया कि वो एक 3-4 फीट लंबे रस्से की तरह बन गयी. अब डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने उस रस्से का एक सिरा नीचे गड्ढे में लटका दिया और एक सिरा अपने हाथ में पकड़े हुए मुझसे बोले “नीचे उतरो अविनाश, और जैसे ही तुम्हारा पैर उस सीढ़ी पर आ जाए तो मुझे बता देना”. मैं डरा ज़रूर लेकिन रश्मि के प्यार ने अब मेरे अंदर से मौत का डर तो हमेशा के लिया मिटा दिया था, जैसा डॉक्टर प्रकाश कहते रहते मुझे बस वैसा ही करना था, मैं वो रस्सा पकड़कर धीरे धीरे नीचे उतरा तो मेरे दोनो पैर एक मोटे पाइप जैसी किसी चीज़ पर जा कर आराम से रुक गये, मैने ज़ोर से धक्का मारकर हिलाना भी चाहा लेकिन वो पाइप एक दम मजबूत फँसा हुआ था. मैने अपने दोनो हाथ छोड़े और डॉक्टर प्रकाश से कहा “आ जाइए सर, मेरे कंधे पर पैर रख कर नीचे आ जाइए. लगता है मैं ठीक सीढ़ी पर पहुँच गया हूँ”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश मुझसे बोले “ पहली सीढ़ी पर पहुँच गये हो लेकिन इससे अगली सीढ़ी पर कैसे जाओगे, उतर कर देखो की अगली सीढ़ी कितनी दूर है”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने बिल्कुल सही अंदाज़ा लगाया था. जब मैने उस सीढ़ी से अगली सीढ़ी पर जाने के लिए अपना पैर बढ़ाया तो नीचे अगली कोई सीढ़ी ही नहीं थी. हम फिर से वहीं आकर अटक गये थे. रास्ता हमारे सामने था लेकिन हम आगे नहीं बढ़ पा रहे थे.


*क्रमश:*

----------


## xman

*Update 38 - Devnagiri*


कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा था कि अब क्या किया जाए, डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने मुझसे कहा “उपर आ जाओ अविनाश, हमे कुछ और तरीका ढूँढना होगा आगे बढ़ने के लिए” इतना कहकर डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने वो रस्सा कस के पकड़ लिया और उसी की सहारे मैं वापिस उपर आ गया. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने अपनी बेल्ट निकाली और मज़बूती से उसका एक सिरा उस रस्से में बाँध दिया, अब उस रस्से की लंबाई और बढ़ गयी थी. डॉक्टर प्रकाश हरिओम के लाए हुए एक एक औजार को बड़े गौर से देख रहे थे, अचानक उन्होने एक लंबे से पेंचकस को उठाया और एक पत्थर से पीट पीट कर इस तरह मोड़ दिया जिससे वो एक कुंदे जैसा बन गया, उस कुंदे को डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने बेल्ट से बाँधा और रस्से को नीचे लटका कर ज़ोर से वो कुंदा उस पाइप में फँसा दिया जिसे हम लोग सीढ़ी समझ कर नीचे उतर रहे थे. कुंदे के फँसते ही डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने मुझसे वो रस्सा खींचने के लिए ज़ोर लगाने को कहा, हम दोनो अपनी पूरी ताक़त से उस रस्से को खींचने लगे लेकिन कुछ नहीं हुआ, हम दोनो को लगा कि शायद जो हम करना चाह रहे हैं वैसा कुछ होने वाला है ही नहीं, डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने एक और आख़िरी बार उस रस्से में ज़ोर लगाने के लिए इतनी ज़ोर से उस रस्से को झटका कि वो कुंदा और बेल्ट दोनो उखड गये और उस झटके की वजह से हम दोनो भी बहुत दूर जा कर गिरे, सुरंग बहुत छोटी थी इसलिए हम दोनो के सर एक दूसरे से इतनी ज़ोर से टकराए थे कि 5-10 मिनिट तक हम दोनो अपना अपना सर पकड़ कर ही बैठे रहे. डॉक्टर प्रकाश मायूस चेहरे के साथ उठे और जब उन्होने नीचे झाँक कर देखा तो इतने खुश हुए की उनकी चोट का दर्द भी जैसे जादू की तरह गायब हो गया. डॉक्टर प्रकाश का बनाया हुआ वो कुंदा अपना काम कर गया था, डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने जैसा सोचा था वहाँ बिल्कुल वैसा ही निकला, उस पाइप को खींचने से नीचे उतरने के लिए छुपी हुई सारी सीढ़ियाँ बाहर आ गयी थी, ये पाइप एक तरह का हॅंडल था जिसको खींच कर ही नीचे उतरा जा सकता था, कितना शातिर होगा वो इंसान जिसने ये सब तैयार किया हुआ था और कितना गहरा होगा वो राज जिसे छुपाने के लिए उस इंसान ने ये सब इंतज़ाम किए हुए थे. 


डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने अपने बेग से पानी निकाला और एक ही घूँट में पूरी बोतल खाली कर डाली, क्यूंकी अब उनकी हालत खराब हो चुकी थी, उस अंजान खुसबू के राज़ तक पहुँचने के लिए घंटो से कर रहे मेहनत के चक्कर में वो भूल गये थे कि उन्हे शुगर की बीमारी है. पानी पीने के बाद उन्होने चैन की साँस ली और बोले “ चलो अविनाश, अब देर नहीं करनी है, आगे बढ़ते हैं, इससे ज़्यादा देर अब इस सुरंग में रह पाना अब मेरे बस में नहीं” मैने डॉक्टर प्रकाश का बेग अपने गले में टाँगा और एक एक करके हम दोनो उस गढ्ढे में नीचे की और बढ़ने लगे. अनगिनत सीढ़ियाँ उतरने के बाद हम दोनो के हाथ और पैर हमारा साथ छोड़ने लगे थे लेकिन सीढ़ियाँ ख़तम होने का नाम ही नहीं ले रही थी, किसी भी पल हम दोनो बेहोश होकर नीचे गिरने वाले थे, हालत इतनी खराब हो चुकी की थी एक एक सीढ़ी उतरने में हमे 10 बार साँस लेना पड़ रहा था, तभी मुझे मेरे पेरो के नीचे से ऐसी आवाज़ आई जैसे वहाँ कोई मशीन चल रही हो, मैने नीचे झाँकर देखा तो वहाँ थोड़ी सी रोशनी भी दिखाई दी. हम समझ गये की मंज़िल अब कुछ कदम और बाकी है. आख़िरी सीढ़ी पर जब मेरा पड़ा तो मैं चौंक गया, वहाँ ना तो हरिओम की लाश थी और ना ही आगे कोई गहराई, वहाँ एक बड़ा सा बेल्ट कनवेयर था और वो आवाज़ उसी कनवेयर के मोटर की थी. वो कनवेयर चीज़ो को यहाँ से आगे ले जाने के लिए लगाया गया था, मतलब जो भी चीज़ इस गड्ढे में गिरेगी ये कनवेयर उसे यहाँ से कहीं और ले जाएगा. अब मुझे समझ नहीं आया की आगे कदम रखू या नहीं, मैने डॉक्टर प्रकाश से पूछा “सर, आगे सीढ़िया नहीं है, एक बेल्ट कनवेयर है, इस पैर रखते ही ये ना जाने हमे कहाँ ले जाएगा, हो सकता है किसी मशीन में डाल दे, जान जाने का पूरा ख़तरा है सर, बताइए अब क्या किया जाए” 


साँसे घुट रही थी, शरीर साथ छोड़ रहा था, उस अंजान खुसबू के जितना करीब पहुँच रहे थे वो उतनी ही तेज होती जा रही थी, दिमाग़ कुछ सोच नहीं पा रहा था की अब करें तो करें क्या. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने बस एक ही बात कही “वापिस उपर जायें तो भी कुछ सीढ़ियाँ चढ़ने के बाद हिम्मत टूट जाएगी और फिर वही होगा जो हरिओम के साथ हुआ, जब कोई दूसरा रास्ता ही नहीं तो अच्छा होगा की इस कनवेयर पर आगे बढ़ते हैं, शायद हमारी किस्मत हरिओम जैसी ना हो”. मैं समझ गया कि डॉक्टर प्रकाश को लगता है की शायद आगे बढ़ने पर हम बच जायें. मैने एक पल की देरी नहीं की और अपने दोनो पैर उस कनवेयर पर टिका कर बैठ गया, डॉक्टर प्रकाश भी तुरंत ही मेरे पीछे पीछे उस कनवेयर पर बैठ गये. कनवेयर बहुत धीरे धीरे चल रहा था इसलिए आगे का रास्ता हमे आसानी से दिख रहा था, लेकिन अभी कोई ऐसी जगह नहीं मिली थी जहाँ हम उस कनवेयर से नीचे उतर सकें. थोड़ा आयेज बढ़ने पर मुझे उस कनवेयर के दाहिने तरफ एक और सुरंग मुड़ती हुई दिखाई दी, मैने पीछे मुड़कर डॉक्टर प्रकाश को उस तरफ देखने का इशारा किया तो डॉक्टर प्रकाश तुरंत बोले “बस इसी तरफ कूद जाओ,इससे पहले की ये कनवेयर हमे मौत के मुह में ले जाए”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश के कहते ही मैं उस तरफ कूद गया और डॉक्टर प्रकाश भी. मौत की तरफ बढ़ते हुए उस ख़तरनाक रास्ते से हम एक बार और बच गये थे लेकिन आगे क्या होने वाला है ये हम दोनो में से कोई नहीं जानता था.


डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने थोड़ी देर साँस ली और फिर हम उस रास्ते की और बढ़ चलें जहाँ ये हमे लेकर जाने वाला था, लेकिन इस रास्ते पर हमे सब कुछ बहुत ही अजीब महसूस हो रहा था, जितना हम आगे बढ़ते वो अंजान खुसबू हमसे उतना ही दूर होने लगती, एक जगह पहुँचने के बाद तो वो खुसबू सिर्फ़ मुझे ही महसूस होती रही, डॉक्टर प्रकाश अब उस खुसबू को महसूस नहीं कर पा रहे थे, थोडा और आगे बढ़े तो अब मुझे उस खुसबू की जगह बहुत ही बुरी बदबू आनी शुरू हो गयी जो सिर्फ़ मुझे ही नहीं मेरे साथ साथ डॉक्टर प्रकाश को भी महसूस होने लगी थी, वो बदबू इतनी बुरी थी की डॉक्टर प्रकाश को मजबूरन वहाँ उल्टियाँ करनी पड़ी, नाक पर रुमाल बाँधे हम और आगे बढ़े तो देखा ये रास्ता यहीं ख़तम हो चुका था. किस्मत ने फिर से हम एक ऐसी जगह लाकर फँसा दिया जहाँ से निकालने के लिए अब हमारे पास कोई दूसरा रास्ता नहीं था. हमने हर जगह देखा लेकिन कहीं कोई रास्ता नहीं दिखाई दिया. तभी डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने अपने बेग से टॉर्च निकाली और जब उस टॉर्च की रोशनी मेरे सर के उपर डाली तो डॉक्टर प्रकाश चौंक गये.


*क्रमश:*

----------


## xman

*Update 39 - Devnagiri*


टॉर्च की रोशनी उपर पड़ते ही डॉक्टर प्रकाश को ठीक वैसा ही दरवाजा दिखाई दिया जैसा इस सुरंग में उतरने के लिए हमे हरिओम के घर में मिला था. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने उसे खोलने की कोशिश की लेकिन उनका हाथ वहाँ तक नहीं पहुँच पा रहा था. मैं नीचे झुका और डॉक्टर प्रकाश को मेरी कमर पर खड़ा होकर दरवाजा खोलने के लिए कहा. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने वैसा ही किया और थोड़ा ज़ोर लगाने पर वो दरवाजा खुल गया, दरवाजे खुलते ही इतनी बुरी बदबू आई कि डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने एक बार फिर वहीं उल्टियाँ कर दी. उन्होने अपना रुमाल अपनी नाक पर बाँधा और एक झटके से उस दरवाजे से उपर चढ़ गये. उपर आकर डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने मेरा हाथ पकड़ा और मुझे भी उपर खींच लिया. उपर आने पर जैसे ही मैने उस जगह को देखा तो मैं अपनी आँखों पर विश्वास नहीं कर पाया. वहाँ ना जाने कितनी सड़ी गली लाशे पड़ी थी, ये वही गड्ढा था जहाँ उस रात कुछ पुलिस वाले एक बस में लाशे खींच कर फेंक गये थे. डॉक्टर प्रकाश को समझते देर नहीं लगी की हो ना हो इन्न लाशो को इस सुंरग के रास्ते उस बेल्ट कनवेयर पर फेंक दिया जाता होगा और ये बेल्ट कनवेयर उन लाशो को कहीं और ले जाता होगा. हम उसी जंगल में ठीक उसी जगह आ गये थे जहाँ से हम हरिओम के घर की ओर चले थे. अब हमारे सामने 2 नये सवाल उभर आए थे, की पहले हरिओम के घर चलकर उसके परिवार वालो को ये बताया जाए कि हरिओम अब ज़िंदा नहीं रहा या पहले मुनीम जी और तारा के पास चला जाए. मैने तो सोच लिया था सीधे हरिओम के घर चलते हैं, लेकिन डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने मुझे समझाया कि “नहीं अविनाश, हरिओम की लाश हमे वहाँ नहीं मिली और ना ही हमे ये पता है कि हरिओम ज़िंदा बचा या नहीं, उसके घरवालो को अगर इस बारे में बताया तो सीधा पुलिस के पास के जाएँगे और हमारी सारी मेहनत मिट्टी में मिल जाएगी. हम पहले मुनीम जी के पास वापिस चलते हैं और वहीं जाकर सोचेंगे की आगे क्या करना है, हरिओम के घरवाले तब तक यही सोचते रहेंगे की अभी हम अंदर ही हैं, और हरिओम ने उन्हे समझाया भी था की जब तक वो वापिस ना आए किसी को कुछ नहीं बताना”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश की बात मानने के अलावा के मेरे पास कोई दूसरा रास्ता भी नहीं था, क्यूंकी अब जो भी करना था वो डॉक्टर प्रकाश के हिसाब से ही करना था. 


डॉक्टर प्रकाश और मैं धीरे धीरे उस घर की और बढ़ने लगे जहाँ मुनीम जी और तारा हमारा इंतज़ार कर रहे थे. दिन निकल चुका था और हमे बचते बचाते वहाँ पहुंचना था, मौत और मुसीबत हमे किसी भी वक़्त ढूँढ सकती थी. धीरे धीरे आगे बढ़ते हुए हम उस घर के पास पहुँचने वाले ही थे कि हमने देखा उस घर से आग की बड़ी बड़ी लपटें उठ रही थी, उस घर में आग लग चुकी थी या किसी ने लगा दी थी. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने मुझे रोका और बोले “वो लोग यहाँ आए थे अविनाश, लगता है उन्होने ही इस घर में आग लगा दी है, मुनीम जी और बाकी लोगो को ज़िंदा नहीं छोड़ा होगा उन्होने, वो देखो सामने पुलिस की गाड़ी भी खड़ी हैं, हमारा आगे जाना इस वक़्त ख़तरे से खाली नहीं, उनके आदमी ज़रूर हमारा यहाँ इंतज़ार कर रहे होंगे”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश को तो लगा की शायद सब कुछ ख़तम हो गया लेकिन मेरा दिल ये मानने को तैयार नहीं था की मुनीम जी और तारा को उन लोगो ने ऐसी ही मार दिया होगा, उन्होने ज़रूर उनसे हमारे बारे में पूछा होगा और जब तक हम नहीं मिल जाते वो उन्हे ऐसे ही नहीं मार सकते, लेकिन ना चाहते हुए भी मुझे डॉक्टर प्रकाश की बात पर चुपचाप हामी भरनी पड़ी लेकिन जब मेरा ध्यान सेठ बंसीलाल की ओर गया तो मैने डॉक्टर प्रकाश से पूछा “सर, अगर उन लोगो ने हमे पकड़ने के लिए ये जगह ढूँढ ली तो इसका मतलब वो लोग सबसे पहले सेठ बंसीलाल तक पहुँचे होंगे, लेकिन सेठ बंसीलाल तो किसी कीमत पर इस घर का राज़ नहीं बताने वाले थे, फिर वो लोग यहाँ तक कैसे आ गये”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश भी मेरी बात सुनकर हैरान हो गये और मुझसे बोले “ ठीक कहते हो अविनाश, वो लोग सबसे पहले सेठ बंसीलाल के पास ही गये होंगे, एक काम करते हैं, हम सेठ जी के घर चल कर पता करते हैं की वहाँ क्या हो रहा है और अगर वहाँ कुछ हाथ ना लगा तो थोडा अंधेरा होने पर हम वापिस यहीं आएँगे और अंदर जा कर देखेंगे कि जैसा हम सोच रहे हैं उसमे कितनी सच्चाई है”.


थकावट से बुरा हाल, पैदल चल चल कर पैरों ने भी जवाब दे दिया था, ना कुछ खाने को मिला था और ना पीने को एक बूँद पानी. डॉक्टर प्रकाश की तबीयत कितनी खराब हो चली थी वो उनके चेहरे को देख कर ही पता चल रहा था. मुझे नहीं लग रहा था कि हम लोग इस हालत में हैं कि पैदल शहर तक पहुँच पायें. तभी हमे वहाँ से एक ट्रक जाता हुआ दिखाई दिया और ट्रक में शायद कोई भारी सामान था इसलिए वो बहुत धीरे धीरे आगे बढ़ रहा था, जैसे ही वो ट्रक हमारे पास से गुजरा हम दोनो उस ट्रक के पीछे लटक कर ट्रक के अंदर चढ़ गये. शहर ज़्यादा दूर नहीं था लेकिन ट्रक की चाल इतनी धीमी थी और हम लोग इतना थके हुए थे कि हम दोनो को ही बैठे बैठे नींद आ गयी, हमारी नींद तो तब खुली जब शहर पहुँचने पर कुछ पुलिस वालो ने उस ट्रक को रोक लिया, पुलिस वाले ट्रक डॉक्टराइवर से सामान दिखाने के लिए कह रहे थे, हमने इतना सुना और झट से उस ट्रक से नीचे उतर कर पास वाली एक गली में घुस गये, अगर आँख ना खुलती तो हम दोनो को पुलिस वाले ज़रूर देख लेते. हम एक बार फिर बच गये थे, नींद से थोड़ी थकावट भी दूर हो गयी थी लेकिन भूख के मारे दोनो का बुरा हाल हो चला था लेकिन पहले हमे सेठ बंसीलाल के घर पहुँचना था. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने मुझसे कहा “एक काम करते हैं अविनाश, पहले सेठ जी की दुकान पर चल कर देखते हैं, वहीं से पता चल जाएगा की सेठ जी ठीक ठाक है या नहीं”. इतना कहकर डॉक्टर प्रकाश सेठ बंसीलाल की दुकान की ओर चल दिए, दुकान पर पहुँचने ही वाले थी की हमे लगा जैसे कुछ लोग उस दुकान के आस पास पहरा दे रहे हैं लेकिन दुकान खुली हुई है, ये सब देखते ही डॉक्टर प्रकाश और मैं एक गली में छुप गये, डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने मेरा कंधा दबाते हुए कहा “अविनाश, हो ना हो ये वही लोग हैं, इन्हे पता है की हम दोनो इस दुकान पर ज़रूर आएँगे, इसलिए हो सकता है दुकान के अंदर भी इनके आदमी हों, मेरे ख्याल से हमे…अब….” इतना कहते कहते डॉक्टर प्रकाश की साँस फूलने लगी, मैने जल्दी से उनके बेग से पानी की बोतल निकाली और उसमे पानी भरने के लिए आस पास नज़र दौड़ाई तो एक बड़े से मकान का दरवाजा खुला हुआ महसूस हुआ, मैं दौड़ कर उस मकान की तरफ भागा और उस दरवाजे को खटखटाने लगा, बहुत देर आवाज़ देने के बाद एक बुज़ुर्ग से इंसान उस दरवाजे से बाहर आए और मुझसे बोले “क्या परेशानी है भाई, क्यूँ दरवाजा पीट रहे हो”. मैने पानी की बोतल उन्हे दिखाते हुए कहा “सर, मुझे एक बोतल पानी चाहिए, मेरे साथ एक बुज़ुर्ग इंसान हैं उनकी तबीयत अचानक खराब हो रही है, आप पानी दे देंगे तो उन्हे थोड़ा आराम मिल जाएँगा फिर मैं उन्हे डॉक्टर के पास ले जाऊँगा”. वो बुज़ुर्ग अंदर गये और एक जग में पानी ले आए, उन्होने वो जग मुझे दिया और बोले….
*क्रमश:*

----------


## xman

*Update 40 - Devnagiri*


वो बुज़ुर्ग अंदर गये और एक जग में पानी ले आए, उन्होने वो जग मुझे दिया और बोले “कौन बीमार है बेटा, चलो मैं भी चलता हूँ, उन्हे अंदर ले आते हैं”. वो बुज़ुर्ग मेरे साथ डॉक्टर प्रकाश के पास आये और उनका चेहरा देखते ही वो बुज़ुर्ग चौंक कर बोले “ प्रकाश, ये तो डॉक्टर प्रकाश हैं, मैं अच्छी तरह जानता हूँ इन्हे, आप इन्हे अंदर ले चलिए मैं कुछ दवाइयाँ दे देता हूँ”. वो बुज़ुर्ग शायद पेशे से डॉक्टर थे इसलिए वो समझ गये होंगे की डॉक्टर प्रकाश को किस दवाई से आराम मिल सकता है, मैं डॉक्टर प्रकाश को अंदर ले गया, उन्होने डॉक्टर प्रकाश को एक इंजेक्सन दिया और थोड़ी देर में ही डॉक्टर प्रकाश को आराम मिल गया, उन्होने आखें खोली और जैसे ही डॉक्टर प्रकाश की नज़र उन पर पड़ी वो उठे और बोले “डॉक्टर पुरषोतम , आप यहाँ कैसे”. मैने डॉक्टर प्रकाश से पूछा “सर, आप जानते हैं इन्हे”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश जवाब देते उससे पहले ही डॉक्टर पुरषोतम ने बताना शुरू किया “हाँ बेटा, डॉक्टर प्रकाश और मैं एक दूसरे को अच्छी तरह से पहचानते हैं, जब डॉक्टर प्रकाश पहली बार विलासनगर के हॉस्पिटल में अपना विभाग संभालने आए थे, तब मैं उस हॉस्पिटल की रिसर्च टीम का चीफ हुआ करता था, मानव मनोविज्ञान पर हो रही रिसर्च में डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने मेरी बहुत मदद की थी, मेरी उमर की वजह से मेरा शरीर साथ नहीं दे पाता था इसलिए मुझे उस रिसर्च से हटना पड़ा और अपने बेटे के साथ यहीं आकर रहने लगा, लेकिन अब वो भी हूमें छोड़ कर चला गया है, किसी बड़ी कंपनी में उसे नौकरी मिल गयी, अपनी पत्नी और बच्चो के साथ वो वहीं रहने लगा, यहाँ तो बस मैं और मेरी बूढ़ी पत्नी ही रहते हैं, एक नौकर है जो सामान वगेरा ले आता है और उसकी पत्नी खाना बना देती है, दोनो किसी काम से बाज़ार गये हैं, थोड़ी देर में आते ही होंगे”. डॉक्टर पुरषोतम अपने बारे में बताए जा रहे थे और इधर डॉक्टर प्रकाश उन्हे देख कर मन ही मन इतने खुश हो रहे थे कि जैसे उन्हे किसी तिजोरी की चाबी मिल गयी, उनके चेहरे पर आने वाली हर खुशी और उदासी को मैं एक पल में ही जान जाता था. 


डॉक्टर प्रकाश और डॉक्टर पुरषोतम एक दूसरे की बाते बतायें जा रहे थे, नौकर नौकरानी बाज़ार से वापिस आ गये थे, डॉक्टर पुरषोतम ने नौकरानी को चाय बनाने के लिए बोल दिया, चाय आई तो डॉक्टर पुरषोतम ने चाय का कप आगे करते हुए कहा “लीजिए डॉक्टर प्रकाश, आपकी बिना शक्कर की चाय, अब बताइए यहाँ कैसे आना हुआ और ये आपकी हालत ऐसी क्यूँ है”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने चाय का पहला घूँट भरा और हर चुस्की के साथ डॉक्टर पुरषोतम को शुरू से आज तक हुए एक एक घटना के बारे में बता दिया. डॉक्टर पुरषोतम चुपचाप सारी बाते एक कहानी की तरह सुनते रहे, बीच बीच में उनके हाव भाव बदल जाते थे, जब डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने अपनी बात ख़तम की तो डॉक्टर पुरषोतम बोले “तो मेरा शक़ सही निकला, डॉक्टर प्रभाकर ने उस रिसर्च का ग़लत फायदा उठना शुरू कर दिया है”. डॉक्टर प्रकाश अब उठ कर बैठ गये और हैरान होते हुए बोले “डॉक्टर प्रभाकर, उनका आपकी रिसर्च से क्या लेना देना था. डॉक्टर अवस्थी ने बताया था कि डॉक्टर प्रभाकर आज डी.जी.बी के सबसे बड़े साइंटिस्ट हैं और आप कह रहे हैं की उन्होने आपकी रिसर्च का ग़लत फायदा उठा लिया, पूरी बात बताइए डॉक्टर पुरषोतम , शायद अब आप ही हमारे सवालो के सारे जवाब दे सकते हैं”. डॉक्टर पुरषोतम उठे और अंदर से एक फोटो लेकर आए, उस फोटो में बहुत सारे डॉक्टर्स थे, डॉक्टर पुरषोतम ने डॉक्टर प्रभाकर के चेहरे पर हाथ रखते हुए कहा “ये देखिए, ये हैं डॉक्टर प्रभाकर, इस दुनिया के जाने माने साइंटिस्ट में से एक, बड़ी बड़ी रिसर्च और आविष्कारो के लिए इन्हे इनाम मिलते रहे हैं, जिस काम को करने की ठान लेते हैं उसे पूरा करके ही मानते हैं, लेकिन इनकी ज़्यादार रिसर्च अलग ही तरह के प्रयोग करने के लिए होती हैं, ऐसी चीज़े जो इस दुनिया में बड़ी मुस्किल से मिलती हैं, या शायद ही कभी मिलती हैं, उन चीज़ो को बनाने के लिए ही ये मशहूर हैं, एक से बढ़कर एक लाइलाज़ बीमारी की दवाइयाँ बनाई हैं इन्होने, कोई आम डॉक्टर नहीं बल्कि अपने आप में विज्ञान का भंडार हैं ये डॉक्टर पुरषोतम , लेकिन मुझे नहीं पता था की हमारी सालो की मेहनत को ये सिर्फ़ देखना नहीं बल्कि उसका ग़लत इस्तेमाल करना चाहते हैं, मैं नहीं जानता था कि ये उस रिसर्च को डी.जी.बी के हवाले करने वाले हैं, वरना मैं तो क्या कोई भी इंसान इन्हे उस रिसर्च के बारे में ना बताता” कहते कहते डॉक्टर पुरषोतम की आँखों में आँसू आ गये. मैने उन्हे अपना रुमाल दिया और पानी से भरा ग्लास उन्हे थमाते हुए कहा “सर, ये तो हम भी समझ गये हैं की डी.जी.बी में कुछ ग़लत काम हो रहा है, लेकिन ये डॉक्टर प्रभाकर कौन हैं, क्या कर रहे हैं, इसके बारे में तो डॉक्टर प्रकाश को भी कुछ नहीं पता, और आप कह रहे थे कि डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने भी उस रिसर्च में काफ़ी मदद की थी, तो फिर डॉक्टर प्रकाश कभी डॉक्टर प्रभाकर से क्यूँ नहीं मिले, आप सारी बातें खुल के बताइए सर, वरना हम और उलझ जाएँगे”. 


डॉक्टर पुरषोतम ने पानी पिया और ग्लास नीचे रखते हुए बोले “ बात ऐसी है बेटा, हमारी रिसर्च का असली मकसद तो डॉक्टर प्रकाश को भी हमने नहीं बताया था, कोई भी रिसर्च तब तक छुपा कर की जाती है जब तक कि उसमे कामयाबी ना मिले, हमारी रिसर्च में एक पड़ाव ऐसा आया था की हमे एक तजुर्बेकार साइकॉलजिस्ट की मदद लेना ज़रूरी हो गया था, बस उसी काम के लिए डॉक्टर प्रकाश हमारी रिसर्च का हिस्सा बने थे, हमे एक इंसान के अंदर कुछ ऐसी खूबियाँ मिली थी जो एक आम आदमी तो क्या किसी भी तरह के डी.एन.ए में नहीं मिली थी, उस आदमी की सोच अलग थी, खून अलग थे, उसके छूने भर से ही लोग ठीक हो जाते थे, पेड़-पोधो में जान आ जाती थी, उसे अजीब सी आवाज़ें सुनाई देती थी, यहाँ तक कि उसे और भी काई तरह की एहसास होते थे जो इस धरती पर आजतक किसी को नहीं हुए, उसी इंसान पर हम लोग रिसर्च कर रहे थे, कभी उसे जंगल में ले जाते थे तो कभी उस इंसान से हम बाकी मरीज़ो की लाइलाज़ बीमारी का पता कर लेते थे, डॉक्टर प्रकाश की ज़रूरत हमे तब पड़ती थी जब हमे उस आदमी का दिमाग़ पढ़ना होता था और डॉक्टर प्रकाश से हमे उस बारे में काफ़ी मदद मिल जाती थी”. डॉक्टर पुरषोतम की बात सुनकर मेरे रोंगटे खड़े हुए जा रहे थे, क्यूंकी जैसा उस इंसान के बारे में डॉक्टर पुरषोतम बातये जा रहे थे ठीक वैसा ही एक एक करके मेरे साथ होना शुरू हो चुका था, रश्मि को छूना, डी.जी.बी में लगे पेड़ को छूना, अचानक मेरे ही नाम की आवाज़े सुनाई देना, अंजान खुसबू का एहसास, ये सब मेरे साथ भी तो हो रहा था, मैने डॉक्टर पुरषोतम की बात को बीच में रोकते हुए पूछा “सर, अगर वो रिसर्च इतनी ही सावधानी से छुप छुपा कर की जा रही थी तो डॉक्टर प्रभाकर को इस रिसर्च के बारे में कैसे पता चला, उन तक ये बात पहुँची कैसे और कैसे उन्होने आपकी उस रिसर्च के सारे राज जान लिए”. डॉक्टर पुरषोतम वहाँ से उठे और अंदर से कुछ फल लाकर टेबल पर रखते हुए बोले “सब बताता हूँ बेटा, लो पहले आप दोनो कुछ खा लो, खाना बन रहा है, बाकी बातें खाना खाकर कर लेंगे”. मैने एक सेब उठा कर डॉक्टर प्रकाश को दिया, डॉक्टर प्रकाश मुझे देख कर मुस्कुरा रहे थे, उन्हे पता था की अब तो उनसे ज़्यादा मेरे मन में सवालो का बवंडर घूमने लगा है, मैने भी एक सेब उठाया और खाते खाते डॉक्टर पुरषोतम से पूछा “सर, भूख तो ना जाने कब से लगी थी लेकिन आपकी बातो ने इतना उलझा दिया कि बाकी कुछ याद ही नहीं रहा, अब पूरी बात सुने नहीं रहा जाएगा, खाना लगता रहेगा आप आगे बताइए”. डॉक्टर पुरषोतम के चेहरे पर थोड़ी सी हँसी लाने में मैं कामयाब हो गया, उन्होने भी एक फल उठाया और बोले…


*क्रमश:*

----------


## Shivam jain

आगे की  कहानी पोस्ट कीजिये ..

----------


## Princek

अपने हर लफ्ज़ का खुद आईना हो जाऊंगा, उसको छोटा कह के मैं कैसेबड़ा हो जाऊंगा, सारी दुनिया की नजर में है मेरी अहद-ए-वफा, इक तेरे कहने से क्या मैं बेवफा हो जाऊंगा

----------


## luckyrohitk4u

भाई मै पुरे एक वर्ष से इस कहानी को पूरा पढने को बेचैन हूँ, अगर आपके पास इस कहानी का पूरा हिस्सा है, तो कृपया कर के इसे जल्दी अपडेट करें,

----------


## Balrajg1970

भाई कहानी बहुत अच्छी है

----------


## AMITRAJ

इस कहानी को पूरा पढने को बेचैन हूँ, अगर आपके पास इस कहानी का पूरा हिस्सा है, तो कृपया कर के इसे जल्दी अपडेट कर दे । आपने इस कहानी को आगे बढाया उस के  लिए धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Shivam jain

सभी पाठको से कहना चाहूँगा की ये  कहानी जो लेखक है वोह काफी समय लेकर लिख रहे  हैं ... मान कर चलिए  की २-३ महीने  मैं ३-५ अपडेट दे पाते हैं ...

----------


## ashwanimale

> सभी पाठको से कहना चाहूँगा की ये  कहानी जो लेखक है वोह काफी समय लेकर लिख रहे  हैं ... मान कर चलिए  की २-३ महीने  मैं ३-५ अपडेट दे पाते हैं ...


इस जानकारी ने कहानी के प्रति उत्सुकता को क्षति पहुंचाई है, खैर होगा वही जो मंजूरे खुदा होगा

----------


## neeraj2207

ृपया कर के इसे जल्दी अपडेट कर दे ।

----------


## itsmine

अप्डेट भूल जाओ भला चोरी की कहानी की भी अपडेट होती है

----------


## neeraj2207

Bhai update na ho to link de do

----------


## apka_apna

ृपया कर के इसे जल्दी अपडेट कर दे ।

----------


## apka_apna

आपने इस कहानी को आगे बढाया उस के लिए धन्यवाद । कृपया कर के इसे जल्दी अपडेट कर दे ।

----------


## DHARMENDRA

मित्रों बड़े दुःख के साथ कहना चाहता हूँ की ये कहानी आपको पूरी पढने को नहीं मिल पाएगी क्यूंकि axba अब कहीं पर मौजूद नही है न तो इस फोरम पर और न ही exbii पर

----------


## virat143

> *Update 17  - Devnagiri
> 
> *गेट खोलते ही जैसे मैं अंदर गया , रश्मि  सफेद रंग   के कपड़े पहने, हाथो को फैलाए  आसमान की तरफ देख रही थी. उपर से बरसती वो   बारिश की तेज बूंदे उसके सुर्ख गुलाबी होटो को छू कर  उसके गले के ठीक बीचो   आकर रुक जाती  थी और फिर इतरा कर इश्स अंदाज़ में नीचे की और फिसल जाती  थी  मानो मुझे बताना चाह रही हों की वो इस दुनिया की सबसे खूबसूरत चीज़ से  आकर  मिली हैं. बारिश में भीगे उसके बालो से बहता पानी उसके छोटे छोटे कानो  से  होकर धीरे धीरे उसके कंधो को छूता हुआ उसके भीगे बदन में समा जाता था.  कुछ  बूंदे उसकी आँखो पर गिरती तो उन्हे छुपाने के लिए  उसकी पलके उन्हे  छाता  बनकर भीगने से रोक लेती. उपर से लेकर नीचे तक वो बारिश में भीग चुकी  थी और  उसके भीगे बदन पर पड़ती चाँद की रोशनी उसे और भी खूबसूरत बना रही  थी. मैं  उसे देख जा रहा था और देखते ही देखते मेरा मन उसे छूने को हुआ,  मैं समझ गया  की अब मुझे रश्मि से प्यार हो गया है और इससे पहले की रश्मि  को इस बात का  एहसास  हो मैं चुप चाप अंदर चला जाता हूँ.  मैने धीरे से  अपने कदम अंदर की  ओर  बढ़ाए तभी रश्मि ने मुझे देख लिया, हर रोज़ जो नज़रे  मुझे देख कर शरमा  जाती थी आज वो आँखें बिना पलके झपकाए मेरी और देखे जा  रही थी. मैं समझ  गया  की रश्मि आज बारिश में पूरी खो चुकी है और शायद अगले  पल जो होने वाला था  उसका एहसास मुझे हो गया था, मैने अपने आप को संभालते  हुए कहा “रश्मि अंदर  चलो, तुम बहुत भीग चुकी हो, ठंड लग जाएगी”. रश्मि  शायद मेरे मुह से कुछ और  सुनना चाहती थी लेकिन जब उसे लगा की मैं ऐसा कुछ  नहीं करूँगा जिससे मेरा  वादा टूट जाए तो वो भीगती  हुई मेरे पास आई और  बोली ‘चलिए’. जैसे ही उसने   ‘चलिए’ कहा, आसमान में इतनी ज़ोर से बिजली  कडकी  की वो काँप गयी और डर के  मारे मेरे सीने से  लिपट गयी, वही हो गया  जिसे रोकने की मैं तमाम कोशिश  कर  रहा था.  रश्मि ने जैसे ही मुझे छुआ   उसकी गरम साँसे मेरे गीले हाथ पर  महसूस होने लगी, उसकी साँसे बहुत तेज चल  रही थी, उसके भीगे बदन पर मेरा हाथ  लगा तो मेरा मन भी बैचैन हो गया. मैने  उसे अपने सीने से अलग किया और अपने  आप को संभालते हुए मैं अंदर की और जाने  लगा, रश्मि ने मेरा हाथ रोक लिया,  वो जितना भीगती जा रही थी उतनी ही और   खूबसूरत लगती जा रही थी, और  नज़रे  झुकाए मेरी और देखे जा रही थी. मैने एक  बार फिर उसे रोकने की कोशिश की और  कहा “ रश्मि, मेरा हाथ छोड़ो , ये सब  ग़लत है, तुम बारिश में अपने होश खो  रही हो  और ऐसा ना हो की कहीं मैं भी  अपने होश खो बैठूं”. रश्मि ने जो जवाब  दिया उससे साफ़ जाहिर हो गया की आज  वो नहीं रुकने वाली , बहुत ही मद भरी  आवाज़ में वो बोली “ इस बारिश को  देखो अविनाश, ये रिमझिम गिरती पानी  की  बूँदो की लड़ी, ये बिखरे  हुए  बेताबियों के शरारे, ये मदहोश घड़ी, ये बहकते  कदम, ये बरसात यूँ ही नहीं  आई, इसे पता है की 2 दिल जो छुप छुप कर बाते  करते हैं, उन्हे एक दिन मिलना  है. जिस पल का हमे इंतज़ार था वो रात आ चुकी  है अविनाश”. रश्मि की ये  बाते मुझे उत्तेजित किए जा रही थी.  मैं कुछ नहीं  बोला और वो एक बार फिर  मेरे सीने से चिपक कर बोली “ बहुत दिनो से जल रहे  हैं हम इन  ख्यालो की आग  में जिसे आपने पल पल रोशन किया है, और आज इन बरसते  बादलो ने उस आग को और  बढ़ा दिया है . इस आग से उठता  हुआ धुआँ अब इस जिस्म  को जला रहा है  अविनाश, कह दो  इन बादलो से की बरसाना बंद ना करे, भला कब  तक हम आपको पाने  के लिए तरसते रहेंगे.  जितना तूफान इन गरम सांसो में है  उतनी ही आज  मेरी  चाहत बेईमान हो रही है”. कहते कहते उसने अपने होठ मेरे  होटो  से लगा दिये  और फिर मेरे हाथो को धीरे अपनी कमर की और ले जाने लगी.  मैं उससे जितना  दूर हटने की कोशिश करता वो उतना ही मेरे होतो  के पास आ  जाती, धीरे धीरे  मैं नीचे बैठ गया और वो मेरे उपर लेट गयी. मैं भी अपने होश  खो चुका था और  अगले ही पल वो अपना सब कुछ मुझे देने वाली थी. मैने अपने आप  को संभाला और  वहाँ से उठकर सीधा आँगन में आ कर बैठ गया. रश्मि अभी भी बाहर  खड़ी भीग रही  थी. मैने आँगन में थोड़ी आग जलाई और रश्मि को बुलाने के लिए  जैसे ही उठा,  उसने फिर मुझे पीछे से आकर पकड़ लिया. मैने कहाँ “रश्मि  छोड़ो  मुझे,  समझने की कोशिश करो तुम, हम ये सब नहीं कर सकते, तुम्हे याद  है ना”.  पर  रश्मि पे मानो आज मुझमे खोने का भूत सवार था, मेरा हाथ अपने सर  के उपर  रखते हुए उसने पूछा “ क्या आप मुझसे प्यार नहीं करते, एक बार ना  बोल  दीजिए, मैं कभी आपसे दोबारा नहीं पूछूंगी ”. मैं समझ गया था की ये  जानती  है मैं इसकी झूठी कसम नहीं खखाऊंगा , मैने बस इतना कहा “हाँ, करता  हूँ  प्यार तुमसे”. रश्मि की आँखे खिल उठी और वो बोली “तो फिर मुझे ऐसे  बैचैन  करके आपको क्या मिलेगा, मैं आपकी होना चाहती हूँ अविनाश, अभी इसी  वक़्त”.   मैं चुप खड़ा था, कुछ जवाब नहीं था मेरे पास, उसने मेरा हाथ पकड़ा  और  मुझे अपने पापा की कमरे में ले गयी. जहाँ रवि की बताई वो बेशक़ीमती  चीज़  वो आज मुझे दिखना चाहती थी.
> 
> रश्मि  ने उस कमरे का ताला पहले ही खुला छोड़ रखा  था, इसका मतलब ये सब वो  पहले से ही सोच कर बैठी थी. हम दोनो बुरी तरह भीगे  हुए थे, वो ठंड से काँप  रही थी लेकिन उसे आज किसी चीज़ की फ़िक्र नहीं  थी. उसने अलमारी खोली और  शादी का एक लाल जोड़ा निकाल कर मेरे सामने रख  दिया,मैं कुछ समझ नहीं पाया  कि वो क्या कहना चाहती है. फिर अलमारी की दराज   में से उसने चूड़ीयाँ,  कंगन, नथ, झुमके, टीका, चुकटी ,पायल, हार और वो  सारे जेवर निकले जो एक  दुल्हन अपनी शादी वाले दिन पहनती है. मैं कुछ पूछ  पाता उससे पहले ही वो खुद  बोल पड़ी “ ये है वो सामान जिसकी चिंता भैया को  हमेशा रहती है, ये सब  चीज़े मा ने मेरे लिए संभाल कर रखी थी और मरते वक़्त  भैया से कहा था की जब  मेरी शादी हो तो इसी जोड़े में हो”.  मैं हैरान  परेशान उसकी और देखे जा रहा  था.  अपनी परेशानी दूर करने के लिए मैने रश्मि  से पूछा “ तो ये सब मुझे  क्यूँ दिखा रही हो, वो भी आज , इस वक़्त, ऐसी  हालत में”. मेरी बात पूरी भी  नहीं हो पाई और रश्मि ने मेरी आँखो पर एक  पट्टी बाँध दी और बोली “जब तक मैं  पट्टी ना खोलूं, यहीं बैठे रहना”.  ये  सब क्या हो रहा है, रश्मि क्या करना  चाहती है, मुझे कुछ समझ नहीं आ रहा  था, मन में बस यही उधेड़ बुन चल रही थी  की कहीं रश्मि बहक ना जाए , वरना  मैं रवि से कैसे आँखे मिला पाऊँगा .  काफ़ी देर इंतज़ार करने के बाद मुझे  कमरे में   पायलो की छम छम की आवाज़  सुनाई दी और मेहंदी  की खुसबू से  महकते हुए हाथ मेरी आँखों के पास आए, उसने  मेरी आँखो से पट्टी हटाई और  बोली अब धीरे धीरे अपनी आँखें खोलो. मैने  ठीक  वैसा ही किया और जैसे जैसे  मेरी नज़रे उपर उठती गयी  सामने एक बहुत ही  खूबसूरत दुल्हन मेरे सामने  खड़ी थी. उसके पैरो में लगी मेहंदी, पैरो की  उंगलियों में बहुत ही सुंदर  चुकटीयां , एडियों  में चमकती हुई पायल, कई   तरह कि  नक्काशी जड़ा लाल रंग  का लहंगा , हथेलियों पर रची मेहंदी, हाथो में  सजी चूड़ियाँ और सोने के  कंगन, सितारो जड़ी लाल रंग की चुनरी, कानो में  लटके झुमके , होटो पर लगी  लाली, नाक में पिरोइ हुई बड़ी सी गोल नथ, आँखों  में लगा काजल, माथे पर लगी  बिंदी और सर पर सज़ा टीका, और इन सब में चार  चाँद लगता हुआ रश्मि का  हुस्न. मैं चौंक गया, आँखें फटी रह गयी, दिल  और  दिमाग़ दोनो सुन्न रह  गये. मुझे लगा जैसे मैं कोई सपना देख रहा हूँ और  तभी...
> 
> *क्रमश:
> 
> *


मित्र आपकी कहानी के आगे दुनिया की साड़ी अच्छी बाते साड़ी तारीफ़ कम पड गयी ,, इतना सुंदर लेखन इतनी सजीवटता .
कोई भी ये कहानी पढ़ते हुए ही अंदाजा लगा सकता है के कितना मुस्किल है ऐसी कहानी लिखना 
रेपो काबुल कीजिये , इस सर्वोत्तम कहानी के लिए

----------


## virat143

अपडेट २३ ने तो रुला दिया यार सच में आंसू आ गये 



> *Update 23 - Devnagiri
> 
> *मैं कार से उतरा तो देखा रश्मि का घर बुरी तरह  जल रहा था, दमकल की गाड़ियाँ  उस आग को बुझाने की कोशिश में लगी थी लेकिन  आग बुझने का नाम ही नहीं ले  रही थी, आंटी दौड़ती हुई मेरे पास आई और रोती  हुई मुझसे बोली  “रा...रा....रा..रश्मि अंदर ही है, किसी को कुछ पता नहीं  चल पा रहा है की  आग कैसे लगी, उसे बचा लो, वो मर जायेगी”. इतना सुनते ही  मैं अंदर की तरफ  भागा तो पुलिस और दमकल वालो ने मुझे वहीं रोक लिया, मैं  चिल्ला चिल्ला कर  अंदर जाने के लिए गिड़गिडाता रहा, लेकिन उन्होने मुझे  अंदर नहीं जाने दिया,   मैं तड़प रहा था, छटपटा रहा था, रश्मि के बारे में  सोच कर ही मेरा कलेजा  बाहर आ रहा था , मैं रोया, चिल्लाया, लेकिन उन  ज़ालिमो ने मुझे मेरी रश्मि  के पास नहीं जाने दिया.  कुछ देर बाद आग बुझी  तो 2 पुलिस वालो मुझे अपने  साथ अंदर ले जाने लगे, मैं दौड़ कर सीधा रश्मि  के कमरे में गया तो देखा  उसके कमरे में रखी एक एक चीज़ राख हो चुकी थी और  उस कमरे की हालत ने साफ  साफ बता दिया था की आग इसी कमरे से लगनी हुई शुरू  हुई थी, वो तस्वीरे जो  रश्मि ने मेरे सामान में से निकाल कर अपने कमरे में  लगा ली थी उनके सिर्फ़  जले हुए टुकड़े लटक रहे थे, खिड़की पर टंगा वो  सफेद जालीदार परदा जलकर काला  हो चुका था, वो बेड जिसे रश्मि रोज़ अपने  हाथो से सजाया करती थी वो भी  बुरी तरह झुलश कर टूटा पड़ा था, और उस जले  हुए बेड पर उससे भी बुरी तरह जली  हुई मेरी रश्मि वहाँ लेटी हुई थी. अपने  प्यार को इस तरह झुलसा हुआ देख कर  मैं अपने आप को संभाल नहीं पाया और वहीं  बेहोश हो गया, मेरा सब कुछ मिट  चुका था, अतीत,वर्तमान और भविष्य भी,  जिसकी साँसे मैं मौत से चीन लाया था  वो एक बार फिर उसे अपने साथ ले जा  चुकी थी लेकिन अब उसे वापिस लाना  नामुमकिन था. 
> 
> जब होश आया तो मैं  डी.एम.सी. हॉस्पिटल के एक बेड पर लेटा हुआ था और रवि   मेरे पास बैठा मेरे होश में आने का इंतज़ार कर रहा था, मैने होश में आते ही   रवि से पूछा “ कहाँ है मेरी रश्मि, मुझे उसके पास ले चलो”. रवि की आँखों   से आँसू टपक रहे थे और वो रोते हुए बोला “ वो अब हमे अकेला छोड़  कर चली   गयी, 5 दिन हो चुके तुम्हे बेहोश हुए, पोस्ट मॉर्टेम के बाद उसके शरीर की   आख़िरी विदाई भी हो चुकी है अविनाश”. इतना सुनते ही मैं ज़ोर से चिल्लाया “   नही......ही”. मैं रोना चाहता था लेकिन मेरा दिल ये मानने को तैयार नहीं   था की रश्मि अब इस दुनिया में नहीं रही, आँखों ने  आँसुओं को अपने अंदर ही   रोक लिया जिससे वे बाहर ना आने पायें. मेरा सब कुछ ख़तम हो चुका था लेकिन   मा में सिर्फ़ एक ही सवाल था की ‘आग लगी कैसे’.  पुलिस रिपोर्ट में भी आग   लगने की कोई ख़ास वजह नहीं लिखी थी, रवि को भी कुछ नहीं पता था. इसी  उधेड़  बुन में मैं एक दिन रश्मि के घर गया और वहाँ के एक एक कोने को गोर  से देखने  लग गया, रश्मि का कमरा, रसोई, रवि का कमरा, आँगन, अपना कमरा और  आख़िर में  मैं उस कमरे के पास पहुँचा जहाँ मेरी रश्मि मुझे दुल्हन बनकर  मिली थी, उस  कमरे का दरवाजा जल चुका था लेकिन उसका ताला अभी भी जैसा का  तैसा लटका हुआ  था, मैने उस दरवाजे को हटाया और अंदर जाकर देखा तो सब कुछ  जल कर बर्बाद हो  चुका था, मैं वापिस जाने लगा तो मेरा पैर उस लोहे के  संदूक से टकराया जिसमे  रश्मि ने वो कैमरा छुपाया   था. मैने वो संदूक खोला  तो देखा कैमरा भी आग  की गर्मी से बिल्कुल पिघल चुका था, उस कैमरा  को  लेकर मैं फोटोग्राफर की  दुकान पर गया और उसकी रील में छुपे सारे फोटो  प्रिंट करने को कहकर मैं वहीं  बैठ गया, लेकिन आग की गर्मी से उस रील की  हालत भी खराब हो चुकी थी, बचा था  तो बस एक फोटो जो मैने रश्मि के लिए  खींचा था.  मेरे लिए तो अब वही रश्मि  की आख़िरी निशानी  बची थी, मैने उस  फोटो को लेमीनेट  करा कर अपने पर्स में  रख लिया. जब भी मुझे रश्मि को याद  आती है मैं उस फोटो को देख कर अपने आप को  संभाल लेता हूँ.  
> 
> रश्मि का अचानक गुमसुम हो जाना, किसी से कुछ बात ना करना, मायूश रहना और   फिर अचानक उस आग का लगना, ये ढेरों सवाल मेरे दिमाग़ में हमेशा घूमते रहते   थे, फिर एक दिन सोचा की साइकॉलजिस्ट बनने के बाद ऐसे कई  मरीज मिलेंगे   जिनमे मैं रश्मि की  बीमारी को ढूँढ पाऊँगा , यही सोच कर    अपनी साइकॉलजी   की पढ़ाई को पूरा करने के लिए मैं  आपको असिस्ट करने चला आया. आपके साथ   रहकर मैने बहुत कुछ सीखा था, तरह  तरह के मरीज़ और उनकी अजीब-ओ-ग़रीब   बीमारियों  को पढ़ते  पढ़ते  आज मैं एक मशहूर साइकॉलजिस्ट तो बन गया लेकिन   सर, मैं आज तक रश्मि की बीमारी और उसकी मौत का कारण नहीं ढूँढ पाया. रश्मि   की मौत से जुड़े कारणों को ढूँढने में मैं तो आपके पास चला आया था लेकिन   रवि यहाँ अकेला रह गया था, उसके पास उसका दुख बाँटने वाला कोई नहीं बचा था   और इसी दुख ने उसे आज शराब पीने पर मजबूर कर दिया है. अब तो आप समझ गये   होंगे की रवि इतनी शराब शौक में नहीं गम में पीता है. मेरी बाते ख़तम हुई   तो मैने देखा डॉक्टर प्रकाश  फूट फूट कर रो रहे थे, रश्मि की मौत ने इतने   बड़े पत्थर दिल इंसान की आखों में भी आँसू ला दिए थे, मैने उन्हे बड़े से   बड़े दर्दनाक तरीके से मरते हुए मरीज़ो का इलाज़ करते हुए देखा था, लेकिन   वो कभी नहीं रोये थे लेकिन आज उनके  आँसू रुकने का नाम नहीं ले रहे थे. मैं   उन्हे एक ग्लास पानी देते हुए बोला  “ चुप हो जाइए सर, रश्मि मुझसे अक्सर   कहा करती थी, अगर किसी के गम  में आप रोते हैं तो इसका मतलब अब वो आपके  दिल  में नहीं है क्यूँ कि जो दिल में होता है वो तो हमेशा आपके पास होता  है,  फिर उसे खोने का गम कैसे हो सकता है”.  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने अपने आँसू  पोंछे  और मुझे अपने गले से लगाते हुए बोले “ इतनी प्यारी लड़की की ऐसी मौत  सुनकर  किसे रोना नहीं आएगा बेटा, मैं वादा करता हूँ जब तक तुम्हारे सारे  सवालो के  जवाब नहीं ढूँढ  लेता मैं यहाँ से नहीं जाऊँगा”.  डॉक्टर प्रकाश  भी रश्मि  की मौत का कारण जानना चाहते थे और मेरी बाते  सुनकर उन्हे शायद  कुछ ऐसा लगा  की वो कोई  ना कोई  सुराग ज़रूर ढूँढ लेंगे, आख़िर गुरु जो थे  मेरे. 
> 
> रश्मि की बातो में कब सुबह हो गयी हमे पता भी नहीं चला, मैने डॉक्टर प्रकाश   से कहा “ सर, आप थोड़ी देर सो जाइए, वरना आप बीमार पड़ जाएँगे, पूरा  दिन   आराम नहीं किया, सफ़र करके आए थे और अब पूरी रात  भी ऐसे ही निकाल दी. आप   आराम कर लीजिए मैं भी थोड़ी देर सो लेता हूँ”. मेरी बात ख़तम भी नहीं हो   पाई थी कि रवि नहा धोकर तैयार होकर नीचे आ चुका था, डंडा हिलाते हुए वो    डॉक्टर  प्रकाश से बोला “सॉरी डॉक्टर साहब, वो कल ज़्यादा हो गयी थी तो मैं   गुस्से में आप लोगो के साथ खाना नहीं खा पाया, अभी मुझे पुलिस  स्टेशन   जाना है, मैं थोड़ी देर में वापिस आ कर आप लोगो के साथ ही नाश्ता करूँगा”.    रवि वहाँ से जाने लगा तो मैने उसे रोका और कहा “ डॉक्टर  प्रकाश पूरी रात   सोए नहीं हैं, उन्हे आराम करने दे, तू नाश्ता करके जा और दोपहर में  क्लिनिक  पर आ जा, हम तीनो एक साथ लंच करेंगे”. रवि बोला “ ओके,  2 बजे  मिलता हूँ,  लेकिन लंच क्लिनिक पर नहीं,  डी जी स्पेशल रेस्टोरेंट पर  करेंगे”. इतना  कहकर रवि पुलिस स्टेशन चला गया, मैं और डॉक्टर  प्रकाश भी  अपने अपने कमरे  में सोने चले गये. 
> ...

----------


## Jogia21

कहानीकार कंहा चले गएँ हैं जनाब जल्द सूत्र में आयें

----------


## khursheed

थोड़ा जल्दी अपडेट करिये जिससे कहानी का मज़ा बरकरार रहे

----------


## MoonLight

अजी कृपया करके कहानी को आगे बढ़ाये

----------


## apka_apna

कृपया कर के इसे जल्दी अपडेट कर दे ।

----------


## Jogia21

_ please update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update update_

----------


## lallal5710

अक्स्बा अच्छा लेखक था , सब उसकी शांति के लिए २ मिनट का मोन रहे !

----------


## neeraj2207

जनाब जल्द सूत्र में आयें

----------


## AvinashiK

bahot acche ji padhkar maja aya

----------


## Kamal Ji

> अप्डेट भूल जाओ भला चोरी की कहानी की भी अपडेट होती है


यह क्या कह रहे हैं मेरे मित्र?
यहाँ सब चोर ही हैं. इस बात को मान कर चलिए.

यह अक्षरशः सत्य है.
इसमें कुछ ही इस बात का अपवाद हैं.
अपने मैंने फलां सदस्य ने किसी अन्य साईट से कॉपी कर के ...... अरे काहे का कॉपी कर के इसे ही कहते हैं चोरी करके.
यहाँ/ वहां  जो कुछ भी दिखाते. पढाते हैंब वह सब कॉपी पेस्ट नही जी चोरी ही है.

मात्र सिर्फ इस जैसी पोस्ट ही मौलिक होती हैं वह भी नाम मात्र की ही.
अन्यथा 90%पोस्ट्स  गूगल बाबा आदि बाबाओं की ही दें हैं.
मात्र दस प्रतिशत ही इस जैसी पोस्ट ( मैं अपना नाम् नही ले रहा ... इस जैसी कह रहा हूँ ) ही मौलिक होती हैं.

आदाब अर्ज़ है.

----------


## AvinashiK

koi he bat karne ke liye?

----------


## Kamal Ji

> koi he bat karne ke liye?


मैं हाज़िर हूँ.
पर मैं जानता नही यहाँ किस तरह से बातें की जाती हैं.

----------


## satish jaiswara

आपकी कहानी बहुत अच्छी है हलाकि इतने दिन हो गए इस कहानी को पर अभी भी इसे पढ़ने पर ये अभी के हो रहे घटनाक्रम को दरसाता है अन्य लोगो की तरह मुझे भी इस कहानी की पूरा होने की आस रहेगी...

----------


## pkpasi

आप ये कहानी समाप्त कर दीजिए

----------


## pkpasi

इस सूत्र का कोइ मालिक नही है तो इस सूत्र को समाप्त कर देना ही उचित होगा
कम से कम नए व पुराने सदस्य अधूरी कहानी पढकर परेशान तो नही होगे

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> इस सूत्र का कोइ मालिक नही है तो इस सूत्र को समाप्त कर देना ही उचित होगाकम से कम नए व पुराने सदस्य अधूरी कहानी पढकर परेशान तो नही होगे


क्या कहा सूत्र के मालिक गायब हैं? अन्क्लेम्ड इंटेलेक्चुअल प्रॉपर्टी है? आप जैसे परामर्शदाताओं के कारण ही तो अपने सूत्रों की रक्षा के लिए दिनभर नाग की तरह सूत्रों पर बैठा रहता हूँ। जब जाता हूँ तो अनीताजी से कहकर जाता हूँ।

----------


## pkpasi

> क्या कहा सूत्र के मालिक गायब हैं? अन्क्लेम्ड इंटेलेक्चुअल प्रॉपर्टी है? आप जैसे परामर्शदाताओं के कारण ही तो अपने सूत्रों की रक्षा के लिए दिनभर नाग की तरह सूत्रों पर बैठा रहता हूँ। जब जाता हूँ तो अनीताजी से कहकर जाता हूँ।


यदि ऐसा है तो इस सूत्र को इतने दिनो से गति क्यो नही मिली
पिछले डेढ साल से कहानी का कोइ अपडेट  नही आया
इतनी अच्छी कहानी की शुरुआत की थी मगर इसे अधूरा छोडकर सब कबाडा कर दिया
और आपने लेखक से पूछा भी नही उन्होने ऐसा क्यो किया

----------


## pkpasi

> अप्डेट भूल जाओ भला चोरी की कहानी की भी अपडेट होती है


*यदि कॉपी पेस्ट होती तो अब तक ये कहानी पूरी हो जाती
और यदि आपकी बात सत्य है तो आप ही इस कहानी को पूरा कर दीजिए
क्योकि अब तक गूगल पर तो ये कहानी कही नही मिली

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> यदि ऐसा है तो इस सूत्र को इतने दिनो से गति क्यो नही मिली
> पिछले डेढ साल से कहानी का कोइ अपडेट  नही आया
> इतनी अच्छी कहानी की शुरुआत की थी मगर इसे अधूरा छोडकर सब कबाडा कर दिया
> और आपने लेखक से पूछा भी नही उन्होने ऐसा क्यो किया




आपके कारण अपने सूत्रों पर आए ख़तरे के कारण नाग़ बनकर दिन भर पहरा देना पड़ता है। काम बढ़ा।

रियल एस्टेट का धंधा चौपट है। डिस्काउण्ट में ज़मीन जा नहीं रही और आपको दूसरे की कहानी पूरी करने की पड़ी है। अपनी तो पूरी कर नहीं पा रहे। फिर भी आपके कहने पर कहानी पूरी कर दूँगा यदि अधूरी कहानी ठीक ढंग से कायदे से लिखी हुई मिली तो। बेकायदे से लिखी हुई मिली तो केकमाल जी को रेफ़र कर दूँगा पूरी करने के लिए। अब ये बताइए- कहानी पूरा करने का कितना देंगे? धनराशि तुरन्त हमारे मिल्की-वे के अकाउण्ट में जमा करा दीजिए। बड़ी नोटें ही लाइएगा और नोटों को गोल-गोल रोल करके बाँधकर 'बैंक ऑफ़ मिल्की-वे' के ए०टी०एम० में जमा करने जाइएगा। आसानी से मशीन में चला जाएगा। खुले नोट 'बैंक ऑफ़ मिल्की-वे' की ए०टी०एम० एक्सेप्ट नहीं करती। 'बैंक ऑफ़ मिल्की-वे' की ए०टी०एम० मशीन काफी बड़ी होती है इसलिए बिना संकोच किए अधिक से अधिक धनराशि लाइएगा। जमा करने की विधि तो पता है न? ए०टी०एम० मशीन के सामने बने दो बड़े-बड़े गोल लीवरों के बीच के गैप में जो छेद बना है उसी से नोट का रोल अन्दर डालना है। नीचे वाले छेद में नोट नहीं डालना है। वो तो खराब नोटों की वापसी के लिए बना है। वहाँ से नोट डाला तो नोट मशीन में फँस जाएगा और आपको रसीद भी न मिलेगी।

----------


## Unregistered

एक दम बेकार सूत्र है भाई जल्दी से इसे बंद कर दें |
जब अधुरा ही छोड़ना था तब शुरू ही क्यों किया  सूत्र को |
बेकार में पेज पर पेज खोलते चले गये |
अधूरी रचनाएँ पढ़ कर अंत में गाली देने की बात मन में आती है |
जब अधुरा ही छोड़ना था तब शुरू ही क्यों किया  सूत्र को |
एक दम बेकार सूत्र है भाई जल्दी से इसे बंद कर दें |

----------


## pkpasi

> आपके कारण अपने सूत्रों पर आए ख़तरे के कारण नाग़ बनकर दिन भर पहरा देना पड़ता है। काम बढ़ा।
> 
> रियल एस्टेट का धंधा चौपट है। डिस्काउण्ट में ज़मीन जा नहीं रही और आपको दूसरे की कहानी पूरी करने की पड़ी है। अपनी तो पूरी कर नहीं पा रहे। फिर भी आपके कहने पर कहानी पूरी कर दूँगा यदि अधूरी कहानी ठीक ढंग से कायदे से लिखी हुई मिली तो। बेकायदे से लिखी हुई मिली तो केकमाल जी को रेफ़र कर दूँगा पूरी करने के लिए। अब ये बताइए- कहानी पूरा करने का कितना देंगे? धनराशि तुरन्त हमारे मिल्की-वे के अकाउण्ट में जमा करा दीजिए। बड़ी नोटें ही लाइएगा और नोटों को गोल-गोल रोल करके बाँधकर 'बैंक ऑफ़ मिल्की-वे' के ए०टी०एम० में जमा करने जाइएगा। आसानी से मशीन में चला जाएगा। खुले नोट 'बैंक ऑफ़ मिल्की-वे' की ए०टी०एम० एक्सेप्ट नहीं करती। 'बैंक ऑफ़ मिल्की-वे' की ए०टी०एम० मशीन काफी बड़ी होती है इसलिए बिना संकोच किए अधिक से अधिक धनराशि लाइएगा। जमा करने की विधि तो पता है न? ए०टी०एम० मशीन के सामने बने दो बड़े-बड़े गोल लीवरों के बीच के गैप में जो छेद बना है उसी से नोट का रोल अन्दर डालना है। नीचे वाले छेद में नोट नहीं डालना है। वो तो खराब नोटों की वापसी के लिए बना है। वहाँ से नोट डाला तो नोट मशीन में फँस जाएगा और आपको रसीद भी न मिलेगी।


आज से पहले मैने इस ए टी एम के बारे मे कभी नही सुना  ये ए टी एम कहा है

मुझे अब यकीन हो गया है कि पैसो के लिए ही इस कहानी को रोका गया था ताकि इस कहानी के लिए सदस्यो से अधिक से अधिक पैसा कमा सको और पैसो की बात थी पहले ही बता देते हम सब को इतना इंतजार तो नही करना पडता

----------


## pkpasi

> एक दम बेकार सूत्र है भाई जल्दी से इसे बंद कर दें |
> जब अधुरा ही छोड़ना था तब शुरू ही क्यों किया  सूत्र को |
> बेकार में पेज पर पेज खोलते चले गये |
> अधूरी रचनाएँ पढ़ कर अंत में गाली देने की बात मन में आती है |
> जब अधुरा ही छोड़ना था तब शुरू ही क्यों किया  सूत्र को |
> एक दम बेकार सूत्र है भाई जल्दी से इसे बंद कर दें |


सही कहा मित्र 
यह सूत्र सिर्फ पैसे कमाने के लिए बनाया गया था

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> आज से पहले मैने इस ए टी एम के बारे मे कभी नही सुना  ये ए टी एम कहा है


यह भी कोई पूछ्ने की बात है? 'बैंक ऑफ़ मिल्की-वे' का ए०टी०एम० मिल्की-वे में नहीं होगा तो और कहाँ होगा? मगर हमारे 'बैंक ऑफ़ मिल्की-वे' के मोबाइल एटीएम० धरतीलोक में तमाम जगहों पर चलते-फिरते दिख जाएँगे। बस सावधानी ये बरतना है कि जिसका एकाउण्ट जिस एटीएम० में हो, उसी में जमा करना है। ये नहीं कि किसी भी मोबाइल एटीएम० में जमा कर दिया।

----------


## pkpasi

> यह भी कोई पूछ्ने की बात है? 'बैंक ऑफ़ मिल्की-वे' का ए०टी०एम० मिल्की-वे में नहीं होगा तो और कहाँ होगा? मगर हमारे 'बैंक ऑफ़ मिल्की-वे' के मोबाइल एटीएम० धरतीलोक में तमाम जगहों पर चलते-फिरते दिख जाएँगे। बस सावधानी ये बरतना है कि जिसका एकाउण्ट जिस एटीएम० में हो, उसी में जमा करना है। ये नहीं कि किसी भी मोबाइल एटीएम० में जमा कर दिया।


कितना भेजूँ

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> कितना भेजूँ


एटीएम० नम्बर पूछा नहीं और आप 'कितना भेजूँ' के फेर में पड़ गए? हमारे मिल्की-वे के एटीएम० आटोमेडेड होते हैं। जैसे ही मशीन के सामने पहुँचेंगे, मशीन खुद बता देगी कि कितना जमा करना है।

----------


## pkpasi

> एटीएम० नम्बर पूछा नहीं और आप 'कितना भेजूँ' के फेर में पड़ गए? हमारे मिल्की-वे के एटीएम० आटोमेडेड होते हैं। जैसे ही मशीन के सामने पहुँचेंगे, मशीन खुद बता देगी कि कितना जमा करना है।


Ab atm ko kya pta koun si kahani ke liye pay karne hai

----------


## pkpasi

> एटीएम० नम्बर पूछा नहीं और आप 'कितना भेजूँ' के फेर में पड़ गए? हमारे मिल्की-वे के एटीएम० आटोमेडेड होते हैं। जैसे ही मशीन के सामने पहुँचेंगे, मशीन खुद बता देगी कि कितना जमा करना है।


Atm no bhi bol do

----------


## pkpasi

> Atm no bhi bol do


Naag bhai kha ho

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> Ab atm ko kya pta koun si kahani ke liye pay karne hai


क्या करेंगे एटीएम० नम्बर जानकर? अभी तो फिलहाल हमारे मिल्की-वे का एमपीएस० (milky way positioning system) ठीक से काम नहीं कर रहा है। इसलिए मोबाइल एटीएम० का लोकेशन बताना अभी सम्भव न होगा। हमारे मिल्की-वे के वैज्ञानिक गड़बड़ी की जाँच-पड़ताल करने में लगे हैं। जैसे ही ठीक हो जाएगा आपको सूचित किया जाएगा!

----------


## Unregistered

> आपके कारण अपने सूत्रों पर आए ख़तरे के कारण नाग़ बनकर दिन भर पहरा देना पड़ता है। काम बढ़ा।
> 
> रियल एस्टेट का धंधा चौपट है। डिस्काउण्ट में ज़मीन जा नहीं रही और आपको दूसरे की कहानी पूरी करने की पड़ी है। अपनी तो पूरी कर नहीं पा रहे। फिर भी आपके कहने पर कहानी पूरी कर दूँगा यदि अधूरी कहानी ठीक ढंग से कायदे से लिखी हुई मिली तो। बेकायदे से लिखी हुई मिली तो केकमाल जी को रेफ़र कर दूँगा पूरी करने के लिए। अब ये बताइए- कहानी पूरा करने का कितना देंगे? धनराशि तुरन्त हमारे मिल्की-वे के अकाउण्ट में जमा करा दीजिए। बड़ी नोटें ही लाइएगा और नोटों को गोल-गोल रोल करके बाँधकर 'बैंक ऑफ़ मिल्की-वे' के ए०टी०एम० में जमा करने जाइएगा। आसानी से मशीन में चला जाएगा। खुले नोट 'बैंक ऑफ़ मिल्की-वे' की ए०टी०एम० एक्सेप्ट नहीं करती। 'बैंक ऑफ़ मिल्की-वे' की ए०टी०एम० मशीन काफी बड़ी होती है इसलिए बिना संकोच किए अधिक से अधिक धनराशि लाइएगा। जमा करने की विधि तो पता है न? ए०टी०एम० मशीन के सामने बने दो बड़े-बड़े गोल लीवरों के बीच के गैप में जो छेद बना है उसी से नोट का रोल अन्दर डालना है। नीचे वाले छेद में नोट नहीं डालना है। वो तो खराब नोटों की वापसी के लिए बना है। वहाँ से नोट डाला तो नोट मशीन में फँस जाएगा और आपको रसीद भी न मिलेगी।


कहानी पूरी नही हुई और भिखारी भी भीख माँगने लगे

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> कहानी पूरी नही हुई और भिखारी भी भीख माँगने लगे


भिखारी ही भीख माँगते हैं। इसमें नया क्या है?

----------


## axbafromxb

> अक्स्बा अच्छा लेखक था , सब उसकी शांति के लिए २ मिनट का मोन रहे !


Bhai main zinda hun, abhi mara nahin :D

----------


## Loka

> Bhai main zinda hun, abhi mara nahin :D


फोरम पर आपका स्वागत है मित्र 
आपको फोरम पर पुन: देखकर ख़ुशी हुई

----------


## Krishna

> Bhai main zinda hun, abhi mara nahin :D



स्वागत है भाई जी |

----------


## m4neesh

> Bhai main zinda hun, abhi mara nahin :D


अक्सबा मेरी जान कहा हो जल्दी दर्शन दो बात करनी हे बहुत नयी और पुरानी

----------


## pkpasi

> Bhai main zinda hun, abhi mara nahin :D


  aapka swagat hai mitra kitnu itne dino tak aap kha the

----------


## m4neesh

क्या axba खाली तफ़रीह करने आते हो क्या आजकल साल में एक बार दिखे और गायब कभी तो रोज़ दिखो फोरम पर बहुत बाते हे करने को और जानने को आपसे

----------


## pkpasi

अकस्बा जी सूत्र को कुछ गति दे

----------


## uttarakhandi

अब इस कहानी को "दोनों जहाँ" में जिन्दा कर दीजिये।





> Bhai main zinda hun, abhi mara nahin :D

----------


## pkpasi

?????????????????????????

----------


## Manish raj

> एटीएम० नम्बर पूछा नहीं और आप 'कितना भेजूँ' के फेर में पड़ गए? हमारे मिल्की-वे के एटीएम० आटोमेडेड होते हैं। जैसे ही मशीन के सामने पहुँचेंगे, मशीन खुद बता देगी कि कितना जमा करना है।


9 inch se atm  machine pakka load ho jayegi

----------


## pkpasi

rajat (naag bhai) ji writer ji  aapki 2g tantrik sakhti se dar kar kha bhag gye hai

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> rajat (naag bhai) ji writer ji  aapki 2g tantrik sakhti se dar kar kha bhag gye hai


Hi.........................

----------


## pkpasi

naag ji writer aate hai phir chale jaate hai magar kahni aage nhi bad rhi

----------


## pkpasi

अनीता जी क्या इस कहानी मे कुछ लिखने की अनुमति है

----------


## anita

> अनीता जी क्या इस कहानी मे कुछ लिखने की अनुमति है



क्या आप सूत्र को पूरा कर सकते है ?

यदि हाँ तो बिलकुल कीजिये; सूत्रधार तो शायद अब नहीं आयेंगे

----------


## pkpasi

> क्या आप सूत्र को पूरा कर सकते है ?
> 
> यदि हाँ तो बिलकुल कीजिये; सूत्रधार तो शायद अब नहीं आयेंगे


मै सूत्रधार जैसा तो नही लिख सकता किंतु कहानी को अंतिम रुप देने की कोशिश कर सकता हूँ।
आप लोग मुझे इसी रुप मे जानते है।

----------


## anita

> मै सूत्रधार जैसा तो नही लिख सकता किंतु कहानी को अंतिम रुप देने की कोशिश कर सकता हूँ।
> आप लोग मुझे इसी रुप मे जानते है।



कोई बात नहीं जी 

आप कोशिश करिए 

कम से कम सूत्र तो पूरा होगा ना

----------


## pkpasi

[QUOTE=anita;2313941]कोई बात नहीं जी 

आप कोशिश करिए 

कम से कम सूत्र तो पूरा होगा ना [QUOTE]

मुझे सूत्र समाप्त करना ही आता है

----------


## axbafromxb

Kahani ke saath koi chhed chhad mat kariye. 

Kahani likhni shuru kar di hai. Updates jaldi mil jaayengi.

Thoda intezaar aur kar lo.

----------


## axbafromxb

> अनीता जी क्या इस कहानी मे कुछ लिखने की अनुमति है


नही कदापि अनुमति नही है। 
मेरी कहानी से छेड़छाड़ की अनुमति मैं नही दे सकता।

आपको लिखने का शौक है तो नई कहानियां लिखिए।

----------


## axbafromxb

> क्या आप सूत्र को पूरा कर सकते है ?
> 
> यदि हाँ तो बिलकुल कीजिये; सूत्रधार तो शायद अब नहीं आयेंगे


आप कौन होती हैं अनुमति देने वाली ?

----------


## superidiotonline

> आप कौन होती हैं अनुमति देने वाली ?


इसीलिए कहा था न अनीता- प्रशासक का बिल्ला लगाकर मंच पर टहला करो। कहते-कहते थक गए।

----------


## axbafromxb

> इसीलिए कहा था न अनीता- प्रशासक का बिल्ला लगाकर मंच पर टहला करो। कहते-कहते थक गए।


प्रशासक भी किसी की कहानी के साथ छेड़छाड़ नही कर सकते।
कहानी कोई मज़ाक नही होती। उससे अच्छा है ये थ्रेड डिलीट कर दो फिर जो मर्ज़ी लिखो। कहानी खराब की तो आप लोगो का व्यक्तित्व ही क्या है फिर ? 

मैं ये कहानी वही अपडेट कर दूंगा जहां लिखनी शुरू की थी। आप लोगो को भी  उन्ही अप्डेट्स का मज़ा लेना है तो सब्र कीजिये।

----------


## anita

> प्रशासक भी किसी की कहानी के साथ छेड़छाड़ नही कर सकते।
> कहानी कोई मज़ाक नही होती। उससे अच्छा है ये थ्रेड डिलीट कर दो फिर जो मर्ज़ी लिखो। कहानी खराब की तो आप लोगो का व्यक्तित्व ही क्या है फिर ? 
> 
> मैं ये कहानी वही अपडेट कर दूंगा जहां लिखनी शुरू की थी। आप लोगो को भी  उन्ही अप्डेट्स का मज़ा लेना है तो सब्र कीजिये।


कितना सब्र??????????

----------


## anita

आपको याद है आखिरी बार मंच पे कब आये थे?

----------


## axbafromxb

> आपको याद है आखिरी बार मंच पे कब आये थे?


आज कैसे आ गया ? क्या आपने निमंत्रण भेजा ?

ये कहानी मेरी ज़िम्मेदारी है और में ही इसी पूर्ण करूँगा।

इससे ज्यादा मैं कुछ नहीं कहूंगा।

कहानी से छेड़छाड़ की तो आप लोग मेरी घृणा के पात्र बनेंगे।
धन्यवाद।

----------


## anita

> आज कैसे आ गया ? क्या आपने निमंत्रण भेजा ?
> 
> ये कहानी मेरी ज़िम्मेदारी है और में ही इसी पूर्ण करूँगा।
> 
> इससे ज्यादा मैं कुछ नहीं कहूंगा।
> 
> कहानी से छेड़छाड़ की तो आप लोग मेरी घृणा के पात्र बनेंगे।
> धन्यवाद।


यहाँ कोई फर्क नही पड़ता हैं या तो सूत्र पूरा करे नही तो कोई और सदस्य उसे पूरा करेगा

----------


## axbafromxb

फोरम पर रजिस्टर करते समय यह नियम क्यों नही बताया कि कहानी पूरी न करने दूसरे लोग पूरा करेंगे ?

पहले तो कहानी चोरी करते हो, असली लेखक आकर आपका फोरम जॉइन करता है उसे आप लोग ऐसी धमकियां देते हो ? 

वाह रे हिंदी विचार।

एक काम करो मेरी आई डी बेन कर दो, फिर आराम से चोरी कर लेना या अपने आप सूत्र पूरा कर लेना।

मुझसे पूरी कहानी चाहिए तो सबसे पहले तहज़ीब और तमीज़ से पेश आना होगा। कहानी मिल जाएगी। 
अन्यथा राम राम जी।

----------


## uttarakhandi

> आज कैसे आ गया ? क्या आपने निमंत्रण भेजा ?
> 
> ये कहानी मेरी ज़िम्मेदारी है और में ही इसी पूर्ण करूँगा।
> 
> इससे ज्यादा मैं कुछ नहीं कहूंगा।
> 
> कहानी से छेड़छाड़ की तो आप लोग मेरी घृणा के पात्र बनेंगे।
> धन्यवाद।


Axba Ji ,कहानी आपकी है , पूरी आप करो , लेकिन किसी को इस थ्रेड पर पोस्ट करने से रोकने का हक़ आपको किसने दिया । अगर कोई इस कहानी से प्रेरणा ले कर आगे कुछ लिख रहा है तो आप इसे रोक नहीं सकते विशेष कर तब जब लेखक ये कह ही नहीं raha की ये आपका लिखा है । 

आप जब चाहे अरिजिनल अप्डेट दीजिए । या न दीजिए ।

----------


## anita

> फोरम पर रजिस्टर करते समय यह नियम क्यों नही बताया कि कहानी पूरी न करने दूसरे लोग पूरा करेंगे ?
> 
> पहले तो कहानी चोरी करते हो, असली लेखक आकर आपका फोरम जॉइन करता है उसे आप लोग ऐसी धमकियां देते हो ? 
> 
> वाह रे हिंदी विचार।
> 
> एक काम करो मेरी आई डी बेन कर दो, फिर आराम से चोरी कर लेना या अपने आप सूत्र पूरा कर लेना।
> 
> मुझसे पूरी कहानी चाहिए तो सबसे पहले तहज़ीब और तमीज़ से पेश आना होगा। कहानी मिल जाएगी। 
> अन्यथा राम राम जी।


तहजीब और तमीज़ आप पहले खुद पे अमल में लाये तो बेहतर होगा
आखिरी बार आपने इस सूत्र को कब संपादित किया था
आप की कहानी है आप पूरा कीजिये शौक से पूरा कीजिये 

उस सदस्य की सोचिये जो सूत्र पढ़ता है और आखिर में आ कर उसे पता लगता है कि सूत्र तो अधूरा है और सूत्रधार का कुछ पता नही

----------


## Loka

> फोरम पर रजिस्टर करते समय यह नियम क्यों नही बताया कि कहानी पूरी न करने दूसरे लोग पूरा करेंगे ?
> 
> पहले तो कहानी चोरी करते हो, असली लेखक आकर आपका फोरम जॉइन करता है उसे आप लोग ऐसी धमकियां देते हो ? 
> 
> वाह रे हिंदी विचार।
> 
> एक काम करो मेरी आई डी बेन कर दो, फिर आराम से चोरी कर लेना या अपने आप सूत्र पूरा कर लेना।
> 
> मुझसे पूरी कहानी चाहिए तो सबसे पहले तहज़ीब और तमीज़ से पेश आना होगा। कहानी मिल जाएगी। 
> अन्यथा राम राम जी।


आप कहानी पूरी करें, हम सभी लेखकों का दिल से स्वागत करते है |

----------


## Loka

फोरम पर कहानी अधूरी हो और लम्बे समय तक उस पर अपडेट ना होतो इस से फोरम और लेखक दोनों की प्रतिष्ठा ख़राब होती है |

----------


## uttarakhandi

> फोरम पर रजिस्टर करते समय यह नियम क्यों नही बताया कि कहानी पूरी न करने दूसरे लोग पूरा करेंगे ?
> 
> पहले तो कहानी चोरी करते हो, असली लेखक आकर आपका फोरम जॉइन करता है उसे आप लोग ऐसी धमकियां देते हो ? 
> 
> वाह रे हिंदी विचार।
> 
> एक काम करो मेरी आई डी बेन कर दो, फिर आराम से चोरी कर लेना या अपने आप सूत्र पूरा कर लेना।
> 
> मुझसे पूरी कहानी चाहिए तो सबसे पहले तहज़ीब और तमीज़ से पेश आना होगा। कहानी मिल जाएगी। 
> अन्यथा राम राम जी।


तहज़ीब की मिसाल तो बोलो ही मत , ६९ पोस्ट पर ७ की रेप पावर हम हिंदी विचार वाले ही दे सकते हैं ,

----------


## vishal

> फोरम पर रजिस्टर करते समय यह नियम क्यों नही बताया कि कहानी पूरी न करने दूसरे लोग पूरा करेंगे ?
> 
> पहले तो कहानी चोरी करते हो, असली लेखक आकर आपका फोरम जॉइन करता है उसे आप लोग ऐसी धमकियां देते हो ? 
> 
> वाह रे हिंदी विचार।
> 
> एक काम करो मेरी आई डी बेन कर दो, फिर आराम से चोरी कर लेना या अपने आप सूत्र पूरा कर लेना।
> 
> मुझसे पूरी कहानी चाहिए तो सबसे पहले तहज़ीब और तमीज़ से पेश आना होगा। कहानी मिल जाएगी। 
> अन्यथा राम राम जी।


वाह जनाब 
6/12 में आपने ये सूत्र शुरू किया आज लगभग 5 साल पूरे हुए लेकिन सूत्र जहाँ आपने छोड़ा बही का बही है ।
अचानक सूत्र किसी और के द्वारा घसीट कर अपने मुकाम तक पहुचाने की बात आई तो आपका दर्शन उपलब्ध हो गया ।
ये तो आपको भी मालूम है सूत्रधार ही कहानी को सही दिशा देकर समापन कर सकता है ।
लेकिन आपकी मृदुभाषिता ने तो कमाल ही कर दिया अगर ये सूत्र पूरा भी नही होता है तो क्या मंच के सदस्यों को बदहजमी हो जाएगी ???

----------


## anita

> तहजीब और तमीज़ आप पहले खुद पे अमल में लाये तो बेहतर होगा
> आखिरी बार आपने इस सूत्र को कब संपादित किया था
> आप की कहानी है आप पूरा कीजिये शौक से पूरा कीजिये 
> 
> उस सदस्य की सोचिये जो सूत्र पढ़ता है और आखिर में आ कर उसे पता लगता है कि सूत्र तो अधूरा है और सूत्रधार का कुछ पता नही


सदस्य आपकी कहानी पढ़ना चाहते है
कितने सदस्यो ने निवेदन किया है पीछे जा कर देखिये 
कुछ अच्छा लगा होगा तब ही सूत्र पे आते है
एक सदस्य सूत्र पढ़ता है उसे अच्छा लगता पर अंत मे सूत्र अधूरा पाता है तब सोचिये उसे क्या लगता होगा

----------


## superidiotonline

> कितना सब्र??????????


अरे अनीता जी, जहाँ इतना सब्र किया वहाँ कुछ दिन और सब्र कर लो। लड़ने से क्या फायदा?

कहते हैं- सब्र का फल मीठा होता है। खट्टा निकला तो हम दोनों नया नियम लिखकर नीचे साइन मार देंगे पब्लिक के लाभार्थ।

----------


## anita

> अरे अनीता जी, जहाँ इतना सब्र किया वहाँ कुछ दिन और सब्र कर लो। लड़ने से क्या फायदा?
> 
> कहते हैं- सब्र का फल मीठा होता है। खट्टा निकला तो हम दोनों नया नियम लिखकर नीचे साइन मार देंगे पब्लिक के लाभार्थ।


महाराज जी वो ही तो पूछा कितने दिन का सब्र

----------


## superidiotonline

> महाराज जी वो ही तो पूछा कितने दिन का सब्र


अरे कम से कम २४ जुलाई तक का समय तो देना ही चाहिए।

तब तक सूत्र लेखक सोचविचारकर हीरो-हीरोइन को हनीमून पर भेज देते हैं तो ठीक। नहीं तो लिख देंगे सब्र का फल खट्टा होता है।

----------


## superidiotonline

चलिए, समस्या का समाधान हो गया। अब सब लोग डांस करें।

----------


## shriram

*सूत्रधारक महोदय बहुत दिनों के बाद प्रगट हो गए है ।सभी सदस्यों के साथ उनकी बातचीत के ढंग को देखकर यही प्रतीत होता है कि श्रीमान जी अत्यंत ही बदतमीज , अहंकारी ,एवम निर्लज्ज किस्म के ब्यक्ति है । एक निहायत ही बकवास किस्म के आधे अधूरे सूत्र पर बदतमीजी के साथ इतना मगरूर हो रहे है जैसे साहित्य का नोबेल पुरस्कार उन्हें ही मिलने वाला हो । पांच वर्षों में एक सूत्र पूरा नही कर सके श्रीमान जी ,एवम अनिता जी सहित सभी विद्वान मित्रो से इस तरह पेश आ रहे है ,जैसे मंच को  खरीद ही लिया हो ।एवम विश्व के प्रतिष्ठित साहित्यकारों में अग्रगडिय है श्रीमान जी ।पांच वर्ष में एक सूत्र पूरा नही हुआ इसकी लज्जा नही है ।हां सुयोग्य लेखक होने का दम्भ सातवें आसमान पर अवश्य है । 
इस मंच पर कई विद्वान ब्यक्तियों के सूत्र पढ़े पर इस तरह बदतमीजी और घमंड के साथ सिर्फ यही श्रीमान जी मिले ।धन्य है आप श्रीमान जी ।
तुलसी बाबा की तरह मैं भी आपको प्रणाम करता हूँ प्रभु जी ------
उदासीन अरि मीत हित,
   सुनत जरहि खल रीति ।
        जानि पानि जुग जोर जन ,
                बिनती करइ सप्रीती ।।
हे सूत्र धारक महोदय आपकी जय हो प्रभु ।
आप जैसे लोग भी मंच पर है , तो यह मंच और हम सभी आपके दर्शन कर धन्य हुए महाप्रभु ।
*

----------


## superidiotonline

> *सूत्रधारक महोदय बहुत दिनों के बाद प्रगट हो गए है ।सभी सदस्यों के साथ उनकी बातचीत के ढंग को देखकर यही प्रतीत होता है कि श्रीमान जी अत्यंत ही बदतमीज , अहंकारी ,एवम निर्लज्ज किस्म के ब्यक्ति है । एक निहायत ही बकवास किस्म के आधे अधूरे सूत्र पर बदतमीजी के साथ इतना मगरूर हो रहे है जैसे साहित्य का नोबेल पुरस्कार उन्हें ही मिलने वाला हो ।इस मंच पर कई विद्वान ब्यक्तियों के सूत्र पढ़े पर इस तरह बदतमीजी और घमंड के साथ सिर्फ यही श्रीमान जी मिले ।धन्य है आप श्रीमान जी ।
> तुलसी बाबा की तरह मैं भी आपको प्रणाम करता हूँ प्रभु जी ------
> उदासीन अरि मीत हित,
>    सुनत जरहि खल रीति ।
>         जानि पानि जुग जोर जन ,
>                 बिनती करइ सप्रीती ।।
> हे सूत्र धारक महोदय आपकी जय हो प्रभु ।
> आप जैसे लोग भी मंच पर है , तो यह मंच और हम सभी आपके दर्शन कर धन्य हुए महाप्रभु ।
> *


ऐसा न कहिए श्रीमान जी। लेखक के बातचीत के ढंग से लग रहा है कि बहुत बड़े राइटर हैं ऊँची पहुँच वाले। एक फोन करके सभी को अन्दर कराने वाले। कृपया सभी नमस्कार करके आशीर्वाद लें बड़े राइटर का।

----------


## uttarakhandi

> ऐसा न कहिए श्रीमान जी। लेखक के बातचीत के ढंग से लग रहा है कि बहुत बड़े राइटर हैं ऊँची पहुँच वाले। एक फोन करके सभी को अन्दर कराने वाले। कृपया सभी नमस्कार करके आशीर्वाद लें बड़े राइटर का।


आजि अगर बड़े राइटर होते तो कहानी पूरी करते , 

नमस्कार ठीक क्योंकि मेरे संस्कार सबको इज़्ज़त देने के लिए कहते हैं , बाक़ी धोंस तो हम किसी की नहीं सुनते , उत्तराखंडी हैं हम ,

----------


## anita

सूत्र और सूत्रधार को उनके हाल पे छोड़ दीजिये 

जैसी उनकी इच्छा

----------


## axbafromxb

> सूत्र और सूत्रधार को उनके हाल पे छोड़ दीजिये 
> 
> जैसी उनकी इच्छा


बस इसी उत्तर की अपेक्षा थी आपसे। धन्यवाद परिस्थिति को समझने के लिए। आप पहले ही ये 4 शब्द बोल देती तो इतना कहना सुनना ही न हुआ होता। आपने तो साफ साफ बोल  दिया कि आपको कोई फर्क नही पड़ता। पब्लिक फोरम है, आप हों या मैं सब मुफ्त में अपना लेख साझा करने आते हैं। जब आपके पास टाइम होगा तभी तो आप अपडेट करेंगे अपना सूत्र। हम सब सिर्फ उम्मीद और अनुरोध ही कर सकते हैं। कहानी जैसे सूत्र को आगे बढ़ना सिर्फ सूत्रधार के हाथ में होना चाहिए। सूत्रधार जब फ्री होगा तो अपने आप सूत्र को अपडेट करेगा। प्रबंधक/मोडरेटर्स का कार्य सूत्र को अनावश्यक स्पैम से दूर रखना होता है। सूत्र बंद भी किया जा सकता था, सूत्रधार पुनः विनती करके सूत्र खुलवा सकता है। 

चलिए फिर से आपका धन्यवाद परिस्थिति को समझने के लिए

साभार  धन्यवाद।

----------


## anita

> बस इसी उत्तर की अपेक्षा थी आपसे। धन्यवाद परिस्थिति को समझने के लिए। आप पहले ही ये 4 शब्द बोल देती तो इतना कहना सुनना ही न हुआ होता। आपने तो साफ साफ बोल  दिया कि आपको कोई फर्क नही पड़ता। पब्लिक फोरम है, आप हों या मैं सब मुफ्त में अपना लेख साझा करने आते हैं। जब आपके पास टाइम होगा तभी तो आप अपडेट करेंगे अपना सूत्र। हम सब सिर्फ उम्मीद और अनुरोध ही कर सकते हैं। कहानी जैसे सूत्र को आगे बढ़ना सिर्फ सूत्रधार के हाथ में होना चाहिए। सूत्रधार जब फ्री होगा तो अपने आप सूत्र को अपडेट करेगा। प्रबंधक/मोडरेटर्स का कार्य सूत्र को अनावश्यक स्पैम से दूर रखना होता है। सूत्र बंद भी किया जा सकता था, सूत्रधार पुनः विनती करके सूत्र खुलवा सकता है। 
> 
> चलिए फिर से आपका धन्यवाद परिस्थिति को समझने के लिए
> 
> साभार  धन्यवाद।



जैसे आपको लगा की हमने आपकी बात को समझा तो आप उन सदस्यों की भावनाओ को भी
समझे जो आपका सूत्र पढ़ते है; पढ़ते पढ़ते अचानक पता लगता है की सूत्र अधूरा है 

वैसे भी अब मंच प्रबन्धन को नहीं लगता है की आप
इस सूत्र को पूरा करेंगे इस लिए ही इस सूत्र को
पूरा करने की अनुमति दी गयी 

आशा करती हूँ की सदस्यों और मंच प्रबंधन की भावनाओ का ख्याल करेंगे 

धन्यवाद

----------


## spiderman

> बस इसी उत्तर की अपेक्षा थी आपसे। धन्यवाद परिस्थिति को समझने के लिए। आप पहले ही ये 4 शब्द बोल देती तो इतना कहना सुनना ही न हुआ होता। आपने तो साफ साफ बोल  दिया कि आपको कोई फर्क नही पड़ता। पब्लिक फोरम है, आप हों या मैं सब मुफ्त में अपना लेख साझा करने आते हैं। जब आपके पास टाइम होगा तभी तो आप अपडेट करेंगे अपना सूत्र। हम सब सिर्फ उम्मीद और अनुरोध ही कर सकते हैं। कहानी जैसे सूत्र को आगे बढ़ना सिर्फ सूत्रधार के हाथ में होना चाहिए। सूत्रधार जब फ्री होगा तो अपने आप सूत्र को अपडेट करेगा। प्रबंधक/मोडरेटर्स का कार्य सूत्र को अनावश्यक स्पैम से दूर रखना होता है। सूत्र बंद भी किया जा सकता था, सूत्रधार पुनः विनती करके सूत्र खुलवा सकता है। 
> 
> चलिए फिर से आपका धन्यवाद परिस्थिति को समझने के लिए
> 
> साभार  धन्यवाद।


में आपकी बात से बिल्कुल सहमत हूँ जी ...

में आपके साथ हूँ आप जब चाहे लिखिए और बढ़िया लिखिए

लेकिन बस आपने अपना समझाने का तरीका थोड़ा गलत रूप से पेश कर दिया 

अब इस बात को दरकिनार करते हुए आप खुशी में से अपने अपडेट देते रहे और सदस्यों का मनोरंजन करते रहे ..

----------


## spiderman

> जैसे आपको लगा की हमने आपकी बात को समझा तो आप उन सदस्यों की भावनाओ को भी
> समझे जो आपका सूत्र पढ़ते है; पढ़ते पढ़ते अचानक पता लगता है की सूत्र अधूरा है 
> 
> वैसे भी अब मंच प्रबन्धन को नहीं लगता है की आप
> इस सूत्र को पूरा करेंगे इस लिए ही इस सूत्र को
> पूरा करने की अनुमति दी गयी 
> 
> आशा करती हूँ की सदस्यों और मंच प्रबंधन की भावनाओ का ख्याल करेंगे 
> 
> धन्यवाद


इस कहानी पर पहले भी बहुत बवाल हो चुका है ये इन्ही की कहानी थी जिसे किसी सदस्य ने यहां कॉपी पेस्ट कर दी थी 

इसी कहानी के कारण इनकी इस id का इस मंच पर जन्म हुआ था 

और इन्होंने तब भी ऐसे ही अमर्यादित बातें कही थी फोरम के बारे में

----------


## pkpasi

> इस कहानी पर पहले भी बहुत बवाल हो चुका है ये इन्ही की कहानी थी जिसे किसी सदस्य ने यहां कॉपी पेस्ट कर दी थी 
> 
> इसी कहानी के कारण इनकी इस id का इस मंच पर जन्म हुआ था 
> 
> और इन्होंने तब भी ऐसे ही अमर्यादित बातें कही थी फोरम के बारे में


मकडी मानव जी मै यहाँ कोई बवाल नही करना चाहता था। मैने जब ये कहानी पढी तो मेरा मन भी व्यथित हो गया था तभी से मै अपडेट का इंतजार कर रहा हूँ। ऐसा किसी और के साथ न हो इसलिए  मैने  ये फैसला किया।

----------


## pkpasi

> Kahani ke saath koi chhed chhad mat kariye. 
> 
> Kahani likhni shuru kar di hai. Updates jaldi mil jaayengi.
> 
> Thoda intezaar aur kar lo.


आज अचानक मंच की याद कैसे आ गई

----------


## superidiotonline

राइटर तो बहुत बड़ी पहुँच वाले लगते हैं, मगर एक बात समझ में न आई- ५ साल में १ कहानी भी पूरी नहीं कर पाए।

वैसे भारत गणराज्य में राइटिंग से प्रायः सिर्फ़ भौकाल बनता है। असली धंधा तो कुछ और होता है।

अन्तर्जाल में तो बढ़ई, पेन्टर से लेकर राजगीर और लुहार तक साहित्यकार नज़र आते हैं, किन्तु सच ये है कि ये लेखक ही होते हैं जो अपना फर्जी धंधा लगाकर कहानी और कविता सुनाते रहते हैं।

----------


## pkpasi

> राइटर तो बहुत बड़ी पहुँच वाले लगते हैं, मगर एक बात समझ में न आई- ५ साल में १ कहानी भी पूरी नहीं कर पाए।
> 
> वैसे भारत गणराज्य में राइटिंग से प्रायः सिर्फ़ भौकाल बनता है। असली धंधा तो कुछ और होता है।
> 
> अन्तर्जाल में तो बढ़ई, पेन्टर से लेकर राजगीर और लुहार तक साहित्यकार नज़र आते हैं, किन्तु सच ये है कि ये लेखक ही होते हैं जो अपना फर्जी धंधा लगाकर कहानी और कविता सुनाते रहते हैं।


बाबा जी आप क्या कहना चाहते हो सीधा सीधा कहो

----------


## axbafromxb

*Update 41 - Devnagiri*


“ऐसा है अविनाश, बात आज से 40 साल पहले की है, मैं और डॉक्टर प्रभाकर, दोनो  विदेश में एक साथ पढ़ते थे ,  मानव और जीव विज्ञान में हम दोनो ने अपनी  डॉक्टोरेट की थी, प्रभाकर बहुत तेज दिमाग़ वाला था, प्रभाकर को पेड़ पोधो  और बाकी जीवो से बहुत  ज़्यादा लगाव था,   पढ़ाई करते करते ही उसने छोटी  मोटी बहुत सी खोज कर डाली थी, पढ़ाई पूरी होने पर उसने विदेश में ही एक  रिसर्च टीम जोइन कर ली थी जिसकी वजह से वो दिन रात जंगलो में ही नयी नयी  खोज करने में लगा रहता था, मुझे मानव विज्ञान में ज़्यादा दिलचस्पी  थी तो  मैने यहाँ आकर विलासनगर  हॉस्पिटल का रिसर्च सेंटर जोइन कर लिया और वहीं  अपनी रिसर्च को आगे बढ़ाने लगा. फोन पर हम दोनो की बाते होती रहती थी, वो  मुझे अपनी नयी नयी खोज और कामयाबी के बारे में बताता रहता था, मुझे भी उसकी  बाते सुनकर बहुत अच्छा लगता था, आख़िर ‘दोस्त’ था मेरा, मन तो खुश होता ही  जब कोई दोस्त कामयाब होता है. यहाँ मैं भी अपनी सारी रिसर्च के बारे में  उससे सलाह मशवरा कर लिया करता था,  हम दोनो को एक दूसरे पर आँख बंद करके  भरोसा था, हम दोनो जानते थे की हम दोनो की बाते कभी बाहर नहीं जाएँगी.  ऐसे  ही 12 साल गुजर गये थे, अचानक मेरे पास एक ऐसा केस आया की मैं उसमे इतना  उलझ गया कि प्रभाकर को महीनो तक फोन ही नही कर पाया और ना ही उसके किसी फोन  का जवाब दे पाया, आख़िर वो रिसर्च ही ऐसी थी जिसने मुझे इतना हैरान और  परेशान कर  डाला था की मुझे इस दुनिया की हर चीज़ मिथ्या लगने लगी थी, किसी  और ही दुनिया में पहुँच गया था मैं. आँखो पर भरोसा नही होता था, दिल  सच  मानने को तैयार नही था , सारी पढ़ाई लिखाई बेकार लग  रही थी, इतने सालो तक  जो सीखा वो सब एक भ्रम लग रहा था,  सब कुछ सामने होते देख कर भी दिमाग़  उसपर विश्वास करने की गवाही नही दे रहा था” डॉक्टर पुरषोत्तम ने पानी पीने  के लिए अपनी बात रोकी.

मैने अपनी जिज्ञासा  दिखाते हुए कहा “ऐसा क्या था सर उस रिसर्च में, आप को  कोई समस्या ना हो तो क्या मैं जान सकता हूँ उस रिसर्च के बारे में ?”   डॉक्टर पुरषोत्तम कुछ सोचते हुए बोले “ अब बचा ही क्या है छुपाने को अविनाश  बेटा, 28 साल पहले विलासनगर के जंगल में  कुछ अजीब सी घटनाए होने की ख़बरे  आ रही थी, हमारी रिसर्च सेंटर  से डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत को जंगल में एक टीम के  साथ भेजा गया था. डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत जब जंगल में पहुँचे तो जंगल में काफ़ी  अंदर जाने के बाद उन्हे बड़ा अजीब ही नज़ारा देखने को मिला. वहाँ बड़े अजीब  से पेड़ पोधो का पूरा जाल बना हुआ था, पौधे  बहुत छोटे थे और एक बेल की  तरह आपस में जुड़े हुए थे. सबका रंग लाल था. जैसे ही डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत ने  उस बेल को छुआ पौधो में हलचल होने लगी, मानो किसी सोते इंसान को जगा दिया  हो, बेल  ने डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत और उनकी टीम की सारे लोगो को अपनी जकड  में  लेना शुरू कर दिया, सब लोग डर गये और अपने आप को छुड़ाने  में लग गये. किसी  तरह  डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत ने अपनी जेब से एक चाकू  निकाला और बेल काट डाली,  बेल काटते ही ज़ोर ज़ोर से रोने और चिल्लाने की आवाज़ आने लगी, चारो तरफ  खून बहने लगा. डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत ने बाकी लोगो को भी छुड़ाया और वहाँ से  भागने लगे, तभी उनके सामने एक अजीब सा दिखने वाला आदमी आया, लंबा चौड़ा ,  दिखने में ऐसा काई साल से कभी नहाया ही ना हो, बाल बढ़े हुए, नाख़ून बढ़े  हुए, उसने बेल को हाथ लगाया और वो रोने की आवाज़ बंद हो गयी, खून बहना भी  एक दम से रुक गया. डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत और टीम के सभी लोग डर  से काँपने लगे.


वो आदमी डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत के पास आया और आग सी  तपतपाती  अपनी सुर्ख लाल  आँखो से डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत को इशारा किया कि यहाँ से चले जाओ वरना किसी को  ज़िंदा नही छोड़ेगा. डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत  और बाकी लोग किसी तरह जान बचाते हुए  वहाँ से भागे और सीधे मेरे पास आए. जंगल में हुई सारी बात उन्होने मुझे  बताई. सच बताऊं तो मुझे ज़रा भी डर नही लगा बल्कि मेरे मन में उस आदमी से  मिलने की उत्सुकता बढ़ गयी. मैने डिपार्टमेंट से बात की और किसी भी तरह उस  आदमी को मेरे पास लाने के लिए कहा. डिपार्टमेंट ने पुलिस  से मदद ली और एक  बहुत बड़ी टीम को वहाँ भेजने का इंतज़ाम कर दिया. वहाँ जाने से पहले पुलिस  के सबसे काबिल ऑफिसर्स की टीम बनाई गयी जिसकी कमान  इनस्पेक्टर विक्रम को  सोपी गयी. इनस्पेक्टर विक्रम बहुत ही दमदार और तेज दिमाग़ का इंसान था, जिस  केस के पीछे लग जाए उसे ख़त्म करके ही मानता था. विक्रम ने जंगल में हुई  पूरी घटना को पहले तस्सली से सुना और समझा, फिर अपनी टीम को वहाँ जाने के  लिए पूरी तरह से तैयार किया. विक्रम को कहा गया था कि तुम्हारा काम  सिर्फ़  उस आदमी को ज़िंदा पकड़ कर मेरे पास लाना है, बाकी किसी को कुछ नुकसान नही  होना चाहिए,  हमे वहाँ और भी रिसर्च करनी है तो बाकी किसी चीज़ से  छेड़छाड़ मत करना.  विक्रम ने 2 टीम बनाई, एक टीम को जंगल में ठीक उसी जगह  भेजा जहाँ वो घटना हुई थी और दूसरी टीम के साथ विक्रम ये देखने के लिए छुप  गया की जब बेल काटी जाएगी तो वो आदमी कहाँ से आएगा. क्यूंकी उसके दिमाग़  में सिर्फ़ उस आदमी को पकड़ना नही बल्कि वहाँ छुपे सारे राज़ जान लेने की  ललक जाग उठी थी. जिस काम को करने से मना किया था विक्रम अब वही करने वाला  था, लेकिन ये सही तरीका नही था, पिछली बार उसने माफ़ कर दिया था लेकिन इस  बार वो आदमी तबाही मचा सकता था,जिसका विक्रम को अंदाज़ा तो था लेकिन जो  होने वाला था वो उसकी कल्पना से परे था, जाने अंजाने उसके हाथो क्या होने  वाला था उसने कभी सपने मे भी नही सोचा था.

“मतलब वो आदमी जिसका दिमाग़ पढ़ने के लिए आप मुझे बुलाते थे वो यही आदमी था  ना, डॉक्टर पुरषोत्तम ?” डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने उन्हे बीच में रोकते हुए अपना  सवाल किया. डॉक्टर पुरषोत्तम बोले “ठीक पहचाना आपने डॉक्टर प्रकाश, वो यही  आदमी था और आपकी मदद से हम उसके बारे में बहुत कुछ जान भी गये थे लेकिन…”  डॉक्टर पुरषोत्तम उठे और अलमारी में छुपी एक फाइल उठा कर लाए और उसके पन्ने  पलटने लगे. डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने उनसे पूछा  “ ये किसकी फाइल है डॉक्टर  पुरषोत्तम  ?”. डॉक्टर पुरषोत्तम  फाइल देखते देखते बोले “ये वो फाइल है जो  प्रभाकर को कभी नही मिली, मिलती भी कैसे उसे पता ही नही था कि मेरे पास  ऐसी कोई फाइल हो भी सकती है, वरना इतने साल उसे तड़पना ही नही पड़ता, इतनी  मेहनत ही ना करनी पड़ती” 

“अच्छा, तो क्या राज़ छुपा है इस फाइल में डॉक्टर पुरषोत्तम ?, आपने बताया  नही कि विक्रम ने उस आदमी को कैसे पकड़ा और कौन था वो आदमी ?”  डॉक्टर  प्रकाश ने अपनी बैचैनी दिखाते हुए कहा. मैं खुद भी बहुत बैचन था सब कुछ जान  लेने के लिए, डॉक्टर पुरषोत्तम ने फाइल बंद की और मुझसे बोले “ एक बात  बताओ अविनाश, ये जो कुछ भी  तुम्हारे साथ हो रहा है, तुम्हे याद है कब से  शुरू हुआ है ?” डॉक्टर पुरषोत्तम का ये सवाल बेहद चोंकाने वाला था. मैने  कभी इस बात पर गोर ही नही किया कि जब डी.एम.सी में मैने रश्मि को खून दिया  तब  जंगल से आए उस डॉक्टर ने चुपचाप मुझे एक इंजेक्सन लगाया था और कहा भी  था की इस इंजेक्सन के बारे में किसी को मत बताना. उस हादसे के कुछ दिन बाद  ही तो रश्मि की तबीयत बिगड़ने लगी थी और फिर रश्मि के जाने के बाद तो मैं  जैसे इस दुनिया को ही  भूल चुका था, उस इंजेक्सन के बारे में तो मुझे कुछ  याद ही नही रहा. मैने डॉक्टर पुरषोत्तम से कहा “सर, डी.एम.सी में जब रश्मि  का इलाज़ चल रहा था तो जंगल से एक टीम आई थी जिन्होने मेरा खून रश्मि को  चढ़ाया था,  उन्ही में से एक डॉक्टर ने जाते जाते मुझे एक इंजेक्सन  लगा  दिया था और कहा था की इस इंजेक्सन  के बारे में कभी किसी को मत बताना. मैं  तो खुद उस इंजेक्सन  के बारे में भूल चुका था, मुझे लगता है उस इंजेक्सन   के कुछ दिन बाद से ही मुझे ये सब अजीब एहसास होने शुरू हुए  हैं.  वो  खुश्बू, वो आवाज़, वो रश्मि का रोते हुए दिखना, हो ना हो वो सब उस इंजेक्सन   का असर है”.

डॉक्टर प्रकाश सवालिया नज़रो से डॉक्टर पुरषोत्तम की ओर देखते हुए बोले “  डॉक्टर पुरषोत्तम, आप जानते हैं वो इंजेक्सन क्या हो सकता है ? क्या आपको  लगता है की अविनाश के साथ ये सब उस इंजेक्सन की वजह से हो रहा है ? “  डॉक्टर पुरषोत्तम एक गहरी साँस लेते हुए बोले “ अविनाश बेटा,   इसका मतलब ये है  कि  प्रभाकर को पता चल गया है तुम कौन हो”.

“मैं कौन हूँ, ये क्या कह रहे हैं आप, मैं समझा नही सर, मेरा इन सब से क्या लेना देना ?"

तभी बाहर से एक गोली चली और सीधा डॉक्टर पुरषोत्तम के सीने को चीरती हुई पार निकल गयी…..


*क्रमश:*

----------


## pkpasi

> *Update 41 - Devnagiri*
> 
> 
> “ऐसा है अविनाश, बात आज से 40 साल पहले की है, मैं और डॉक्टर प्रभाकर, दोनो  विदेश में एक साथ पढ़ते थे ,  मानव और जीव विज्ञान में हम दोनो ने अपनी  डॉक्टोरेट की थी, प्रभाकर बहुत तेज दिमाग़ वाला था, प्रभाकर को पेड़ पोधो  और बाकी जीवो से बहुत  ज़्यादा लगाव था,   पढ़ाई करते करते ही उसने छोटी  मोटी बहुत सी खोज कर डाली थी, पढ़ाई पूरी होने पर उसने विदेश में ही एक  रिसर्च टीम जोइन कर ली थी जिसकी वजह से वो दिन रात जंगलो में ही नयी नयी  खोज करने में लगा रहता था, मुझे मानव विज्ञान में ज़्यादा दिलचस्पी  थी तो  मैने यहाँ आकर विलासनगर  हॉस्पिटल का रिसर्च सेंटर जोइन कर लिया और वहीं  अपनी रिसर्च को आगे बढ़ाने लगा. फोन पर हम दोनो की बाते होती रहती थी, वो  मुझे अपनी नयी नयी खोज और कामयाबी के बारे में बताता रहता था, मुझे भी उसकी  बाते सुनकर बहुत अच्छा लगता था, आख़िर ‘दोस्त’ था मेरा, मन तो खुश होता ही  जब कोई दोस्त कामयाब होता है. यहाँ मैं भी अपनी सारी रिसर्च के बारे में  उससे सलाह मशवरा कर लिया करता था,  हम दोनो को एक दूसरे पर आँख बंद करके  भरोसा था, हम दोनो जानते थे की हम दोनो की बाते कभी बाहर नहीं जाएँगी.  ऐसे  ही 12 साल गुजर गये थे, अचानक मेरे पास एक ऐसा केस आया की मैं उसमे इतना  उलझ गया कि प्रभाकर को महीनो तक फोन ही नही कर पाया और ना ही उसके किसी फोन  का जवाब दे पाया, आख़िर वो रिसर्च ही ऐसी थी जिसने मुझे इतना हैरान और  परेशान कर  डाला था की मुझे इस दुनिया की हर चीज़ मिथ्या लगने लगी थी, किसी  और ही दुनिया में पहुँच गया था मैं. आँखो पर भरोसा नही होता था, दिल  सच  मानने को तैयार नही था , सारी पढ़ाई लिखाई बेकार लग  रही थी, इतने सालो तक  जो सीखा वो सब एक भ्रम लग रहा था,  सब कुछ सामने होते देख कर भी दिमाग़  उसपर विश्वास करने की गवाही नही दे रहा था” डॉक्टर पुरषोत्तम ने पानी पीने  के लिए अपनी बात रोकी.
> 
> मैने अपनी जिज्ञासा  दिखाते हुए कहा “ऐसा क्या था सर उस रिसर्च में, आप को  कोई समस्या ना हो तो क्या मैं जान सकता हूँ उस रिसर्च के बारे में ?”   डॉक्टर पुरषोत्तम कुछ सोचते हुए बोले “ अब बचा ही क्या है छुपाने को अविनाश  बेटा, 28 साल पहले विलासनगर के जंगल में  कुछ अजीब सी घटनाए होने की ख़बरे  आ रही थी, हमारी रिसर्च सेंटर  से डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत को जंगल में एक टीम के  साथ भेजा गया था. डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत जब जंगल में पहुँचे तो जंगल में काफ़ी  अंदर जाने के बाद उन्हे बड़ा अजीब ही नज़ारा देखने को मिला. वहाँ बड़े अजीब  से पेड़ पोधो का पूरा जाल बना हुआ था, पौधे  बहुत छोटे थे और एक बेल की  तरह आपस में जुड़े हुए थे. सबका रंग लाल था. जैसे ही डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत ने  उस बेल को छुआ पौधो में हलचल होने लगी, मानो किसी सोते इंसान को जगा दिया  हो, बेल  ने डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत और उनकी टीम की सारे लोगो को अपनी जकड  में  लेना शुरू कर दिया, सब लोग डर गये और अपने आप को छुड़ाने  में लग गये. किसी  तरह  डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत ने अपनी जेब से एक चाकू  निकाला और बेल काट डाली,  बेल काटते ही ज़ोर ज़ोर से रोने और चिल्लाने की आवाज़ आने लगी, चारो तरफ  खून बहने लगा. डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत ने बाकी लोगो को भी छुड़ाया और वहाँ से  भागने लगे, तभी उनके सामने एक अजीब सा दिखने वाला आदमी आया, लंबा चौड़ा ,  दिखने में ऐसा काई साल से कभी नहाया ही ना हो, बाल बढ़े हुए, नाख़ून बढ़े  हुए, उसने बेल को हाथ लगाया और वो रोने की आवाज़ बंद हो गयी, खून बहना भी  एक दम से रुक गया. डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत और टीम के सभी लोग डर  से काँपने लगे.
> 
> 
> वो आदमी डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत के पास आया और आग सी  तपतपाती  अपनी सुर्ख लाल  आँखो से डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत को इशारा किया कि यहाँ से चले जाओ वरना किसी को  ज़िंदा नही छोड़ेगा. डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत  और बाकी लोग किसी तरह जान बचाते हुए  वहाँ से भागे और सीधे मेरे पास आए. जंगल में हुई सारी बात उन्होने मुझे  बताई. सच बताऊं तो मुझे ज़रा भी डर नही लगा बल्कि मेरे मन में उस आदमी से  मिलने की उत्सुकता बढ़ गयी. मैने डिपार्टमेंट से बात की और किसी भी तरह उस  आदमी को मेरे पास लाने के लिए कहा. डिपार्टमेंट ने पुलिस  से मदद ली और एक  बहुत बड़ी टीम को वहाँ भेजने का इंतज़ाम कर दिया. वहाँ जाने से पहले पुलिस  के सबसे काबिल ऑफिसर्स की टीम बनाई गयी जिसकी कमान  इनस्पेक्टर विक्रम को  सोपी गयी. इनस्पेक्टर विक्रम बहुत ही दमदार और तेज दिमाग़ का इंसान था, जिस  केस के पीछे लग जाए उसे ख़त्म करके ही मानता था. विक्रम ने जंगल में हुई  पूरी घटना को पहले तस्सली से सुना और समझा, फिर अपनी टीम को वहाँ जाने के  लिए पूरी तरह से तैयार किया. विक्रम को कहा गया था कि तुम्हारा काम  सिर्फ़  उस आदमी को ज़िंदा पकड़ कर मेरे पास लाना है, बाकी किसी को कुछ नुकसान नही  होना चाहिए,  हमे वहाँ और भी रिसर्च करनी है तो बाकी किसी चीज़ से  छेड़छाड़ मत करना.  विक्रम ने 2 टीम बनाई, एक टीम को जंगल में ठीक उसी जगह  भेजा जहाँ वो घटना हुई थी और दूसरी टीम के साथ विक्रम ये देखने के लिए छुप  गया की जब बेल काटी जाएगी तो वो आदमी कहाँ से आएगा. क्यूंकी उसके दिमाग़  में सिर्फ़ उस आदमी को पकड़ना नही बल्कि वहाँ छुपे सारे राज़ जान लेने की  ललक जाग उठी थी. जिस काम को करने से मना किया था विक्रम अब वही करने वाला  था, लेकिन ये सही तरीका नही था, पिछली बार उसने माफ़ कर दिया था लेकिन इस  बार वो आदमी तबाही मचा सकता था,जिसका विक्रम को अंदाज़ा तो था लेकिन जो  होने वाला था वो उसकी कल्पना से परे था, जाने अंजाने उसके हाथो क्या होने  वाला था उसने कभी सपने मे भी नही सोचा था.
> ...


अपडेट देने के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## anita

> *Update 41 - Devnagiri*
> 
> 
> “ऐसा है अविनाश, बात आज से 40 साल पहले की है, मैं और डॉक्टर प्रभाकर, दोनो  विदेश में एक साथ पढ़ते थे ,  मानव और जीव विज्ञान में हम दोनो ने अपनी  डॉक्टोरेट की थी, प्रभाकर बहुत तेज दिमाग़ वाला था, प्रभाकर को पेड़ पोधो  और बाकी जीवो से बहुत  ज़्यादा लगाव था,   पढ़ाई करते करते ही उसने छोटी  मोटी बहुत सी खोज कर डाली थी, पढ़ाई पूरी होने पर उसने विदेश में ही एक  रिसर्च टीम जोइन कर ली थी जिसकी वजह से वो दिन रात जंगलो में ही नयी नयी  खोज करने में लगा रहता था, मुझे मानव विज्ञान में ज़्यादा दिलचस्पी  थी तो  मैने यहाँ आकर विलासनगर  हॉस्पिटल का रिसर्च सेंटर जोइन कर लिया और वहीं  अपनी रिसर्च को आगे बढ़ाने लगा. फोन पर हम दोनो की बाते होती रहती थी, वो  मुझे अपनी नयी नयी खोज और कामयाबी के बारे में बताता रहता था, मुझे भी उसकी  बाते सुनकर बहुत अच्छा लगता था, आख़िर ‘दोस्त’ था मेरा, मन तो खुश होता ही  जब कोई दोस्त कामयाब होता है. यहाँ मैं भी अपनी सारी रिसर्च के बारे में  उससे सलाह मशवरा कर लिया करता था,  हम दोनो को एक दूसरे पर आँख बंद करके  भरोसा था, हम दोनो जानते थे की हम दोनो की बाते कभी बाहर नहीं जाएँगी.  ऐसे  ही 12 साल गुजर गये थे, अचानक मेरे पास एक ऐसा केस आया की मैं उसमे इतना  उलझ गया कि प्रभाकर को महीनो तक फोन ही नही कर पाया और ना ही उसके किसी फोन  का जवाब दे पाया, आख़िर वो रिसर्च ही ऐसी थी जिसने मुझे इतना हैरान और  परेशान कर  डाला था की मुझे इस दुनिया की हर चीज़ मिथ्या लगने लगी थी, किसी  और ही दुनिया में पहुँच गया था मैं. आँखो पर भरोसा नही होता था, दिल  सच  मानने को तैयार नही था , सारी पढ़ाई लिखाई बेकार लग  रही थी, इतने सालो तक  जो सीखा वो सब एक भ्रम लग रहा था,  सब कुछ सामने होते देख कर भी दिमाग़  उसपर विश्वास करने की गवाही नही दे रहा था” डॉक्टर पुरषोत्तम ने पानी पीने  के लिए अपनी बात रोकी.
> 
> मैने अपनी जिज्ञासा  दिखाते हुए कहा “ऐसा क्या था सर उस रिसर्च में, आप को  कोई समस्या ना हो तो क्या मैं जान सकता हूँ उस रिसर्च के बारे में ?”   डॉक्टर पुरषोत्तम कुछ सोचते हुए बोले “ अब बचा ही क्या है छुपाने को अविनाश  बेटा, 28 साल पहले विलासनगर के जंगल में  कुछ अजीब सी घटनाए होने की ख़बरे  आ रही थी, हमारी रिसर्च सेंटर  से डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत को जंगल में एक टीम के  साथ भेजा गया था. डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत जब जंगल में पहुँचे तो जंगल में काफ़ी  अंदर जाने के बाद उन्हे बड़ा अजीब ही नज़ारा देखने को मिला. वहाँ बड़े अजीब  से पेड़ पोधो का पूरा जाल बना हुआ था, पौधे  बहुत छोटे थे और एक बेल की  तरह आपस में जुड़े हुए थे. सबका रंग लाल था. जैसे ही डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत ने  उस बेल को छुआ पौधो में हलचल होने लगी, मानो किसी सोते इंसान को जगा दिया  हो, बेल  ने डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत और उनकी टीम की सारे लोगो को अपनी जकड  में  लेना शुरू कर दिया, सब लोग डर गये और अपने आप को छुड़ाने  में लग गये. किसी  तरह  डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत ने अपनी जेब से एक चाकू  निकाला और बेल काट डाली,  बेल काटते ही ज़ोर ज़ोर से रोने और चिल्लाने की आवाज़ आने लगी, चारो तरफ  खून बहने लगा. डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत ने बाकी लोगो को भी छुड़ाया और वहाँ से  भागने लगे, तभी उनके सामने एक अजीब सा दिखने वाला आदमी आया, लंबा चौड़ा ,  दिखने में ऐसा काई साल से कभी नहाया ही ना हो, बाल बढ़े हुए, नाख़ून बढ़े  हुए, उसने बेल को हाथ लगाया और वो रोने की आवाज़ बंद हो गयी, खून बहना भी  एक दम से रुक गया. डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत और टीम के सभी लोग डर  से काँपने लगे.
> 
> 
> वो आदमी डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत के पास आया और आग सी  तपतपाती  अपनी सुर्ख लाल  आँखो से डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत को इशारा किया कि यहाँ से चले जाओ वरना किसी को  ज़िंदा नही छोड़ेगा. डॉक्टर सूर्यकांत  और बाकी लोग किसी तरह जान बचाते हुए  वहाँ से भागे और सीधे मेरे पास आए. जंगल में हुई सारी बात उन्होने मुझे  बताई. सच बताऊं तो मुझे ज़रा भी डर नही लगा बल्कि मेरे मन में उस आदमी से  मिलने की उत्सुकता बढ़ गयी. मैने डिपार्टमेंट से बात की और किसी भी तरह उस  आदमी को मेरे पास लाने के लिए कहा. डिपार्टमेंट ने पुलिस  से मदद ली और एक  बहुत बड़ी टीम को वहाँ भेजने का इंतज़ाम कर दिया. वहाँ जाने से पहले पुलिस  के सबसे काबिल ऑफिसर्स की टीम बनाई गयी जिसकी कमान  इनस्पेक्टर विक्रम को  सोपी गयी. इनस्पेक्टर विक्रम बहुत ही दमदार और तेज दिमाग़ का इंसान था, जिस  केस के पीछे लग जाए उसे ख़त्म करके ही मानता था. विक्रम ने जंगल में हुई  पूरी घटना को पहले तस्सली से सुना और समझा, फिर अपनी टीम को वहाँ जाने के  लिए पूरी तरह से तैयार किया. विक्रम को कहा गया था कि तुम्हारा काम  सिर्फ़  उस आदमी को ज़िंदा पकड़ कर मेरे पास लाना है, बाकी किसी को कुछ नुकसान नही  होना चाहिए,  हमे वहाँ और भी रिसर्च करनी है तो बाकी किसी चीज़ से  छेड़छाड़ मत करना.  विक्रम ने 2 टीम बनाई, एक टीम को जंगल में ठीक उसी जगह  भेजा जहाँ वो घटना हुई थी और दूसरी टीम के साथ विक्रम ये देखने के लिए छुप  गया की जब बेल काटी जाएगी तो वो आदमी कहाँ से आएगा. क्यूंकी उसके दिमाग़  में सिर्फ़ उस आदमी को पकड़ना नही बल्कि वहाँ छुपे सारे राज़ जान लेने की  ललक जाग उठी थी. जिस काम को करने से मना किया था विक्रम अब वही करने वाला  था, लेकिन ये सही तरीका नही था, पिछली बार उसने माफ़ कर दिया था लेकिन इस  बार वो आदमी तबाही मचा सकता था,जिसका विक्रम को अंदाज़ा तो था लेकिन जो  होने वाला था वो उसकी कल्पना से परे था, जाने अंजाने उसके हाथो क्या होने  वाला था उसने कभी सपने मे भी नही सोचा था.
> ...


धन्यवाद आपका 
हो सके तो जल्दी ही कहानी को पूर्ण करें 

धन्यवाद

----------


## pkpasi

*मुबारक हो कहानी फिर से शुरू हो गई


*

----------


## superidiotonline

> धन्यवाद आपका 
> हो सके तो जल्दी ही कहानी को पूर्ण करें 
> 
> धन्यवाद


अब तुमने कह दिया है तो उम्मीद तो यही बनती है कि २४ जुलाई से पहले कहानी पूरी हो जाएगी।

----------


## vishal

> अब तुमने कह दिया है तो उम्मीद तो यही बनती है कि २४ जुलाई से पहले कहानी पूरी हो जाएगी।


महोदय 24 जुलाई तक कोई खास बात है क्या ???

----------


## superidiotonline

> महोदय 24 जुलाई तक कोई खास बात है क्या ???


कोई खास नहीं। अब राइटर को इतना टाइम तो देना ही चाहिए।

----------


## vishal

> कोई खास नहीं। अब राइटर को इतना टाइम तो देना ही चाहिए।


हाँ ये तो है । अपने  व्यक्तिगत कार्यो से समय निकाल कर अपडेट देना भी बहुत बड़ा कार्य है ।

----------


## pkpasi

मित्रों अगले अपडेट का कब तक इंतजार करना होगा

----------


## uttarakhandi

अब फिर से ५ साल ,

----------


## pkpasi

यह कहानी कभी खत्म होगी या यूं ही लटकी रहेगी

----------


## vishal

> यह कहानी कभी खत्म होगी या यूं ही लटकी रहेगी


पासी जी फिर से बही बात दोहरा कर देख लो "सूत्र पूरा करने वाली " शायद बात बन जाये ।

----------


## pkpasi

> पासी जी फिर से बही बात दोहरा कर देख लो "सूत्र पूरा करने वाली " शायद बात बन जाये ।


इस बार बोलूँगा नही कहानी लिखूगा अब तो अनीता जी की प्रमीशन भी मि गई है

----------


## shriram

> इस बार बोलूँगा नही कहानी लिखूगा अब तो अनीता जी की प्रमीशन भी मि गई है


* आपकी लेखन शैली प्रशंसनीय है प्यारे । साथ मे अधूरे कथानक को , उसी अंदाज में , जिस भाषा - शैली एवम रप्तार से मूल लेखक महोदय लिख रहे थे - ठीक उसी अंदाज में आप अधूरी कहानियों को पूर्ण करते है ।
आपकी इस अति विशिष्ट ईश्वर प्रदत्त क्षमता को देख कर मेरा भी अनुमोदन है कि आप ही इसे पूर्ण करें ।
आपके द्वारा अधूरे सूत्रों को पूर्ण किये हुए  प्रशंसनीय कार्य को मैं देख चुका हूँ ।सूत्र धारक महोदय तो सम्भवतः पुनः अगले पांच वर्षों में भी इसे पूरा न कर पाएं ।
अतः मेरा तो इस सुन्दर कार्य मे पूरा समर्थन है आपको ।
जय जय श्री सीताराम ।
*

----------


## superidiotonline

हमारे कहने पर सूत्रलेखक को 24 जुलाई तक का समय दिया गया है। ऊधम तो 24 जुलाई के बाद मचेगा सूत्र पर।

----------


## pkpasi

> हमारे कहने पर सूत्रलेखक को 24 जुलाई तक का समय दिया गया है। ऊधम तो 24 जुलाई के बाद मचेगा सूत्र पर।


तो क्या 24 जुलाई का इंतजार करे या कहानी शुरू करे

----------


## Shivani

Vishwas nahi hota k ek kahani 5 saal me b poori nahi jo pati...

----------


## pkpasi

> Vishwas nahi hota k ek kahani 5 saal me b poori nahi jo pati...


ये बात हम अबक्सा ही बता सकते हैं मैं भी पिछले 5 सालों से कहानी पूरी होने का इंतजार कर रहा था लेकिन अब मैं ही इस कहानी को लिख रहा हूं ताकि मेरी तरह किसी और को इंतजार ना करना

----------


## superidiotonline

> Vishwas nahi hota k ek kahani 5 saal me b poori nahi jo pati...


इसमें ताज्जुब करने की क्या बात है? कभी-कभी १ दिन में ३ मिनट की ही शूटिंग होती है और ३ साल में पूरी फ़िल्म बनती है।

----------


## pkpasi

अगला अपडेट तैयार होने ही वाला है बहुत जल्द अगले अपडेट के साथ उपस्थित हो जाऊंगा

----------


## uttarakhandi

> अगला अपडेट तैयार होने ही वाला है बहुत जल्द अगले अपडेट के साथ उपस्थित हो जाऊंगा



शुक्रिया जनाब

----------


## shriram

> अगला अपडेट तैयार होने ही वाला है बहुत जल्द अगले अपडेट के साथ उपस्थित हो जाऊंगा


* हम सभी इस कहानी की पूर्णता आपके जरिये ही चाहते है । कहानी की पूर्णता का काफी लंबा इंतजार किये । अब तो सिर्फ आप से ही उम्मीद बंधी है । आप शीघ्र ही इसे पूर्ण करें ।
*

----------


## pkpasi

*
 तभी बाहर एक गोली चली और सीधा डॉक्टर पुरुषोत्तम के सीने को चीरती हुई पार निकल गई।
आह्ह डॉक्टर पुरुषोत्तम के मुंह से चीख निकली। हम उन्हें उठा कर दूसरे कमरे में ले गए और बिस्तर पर लिटा दिया प्रकाश जी इन्हें जल्दी हॉस्पिटल ले चलना चाहिए वरना इनका बचना मुश्किल है। हम लोग बाहर नहीं चल सकते वो गोली चलाने वाली बाहर ही खड़े हैं डॉक्टर प्रकाश ने कहा। बेटा दरवाजे से बाहर जाने की आवश्यकता नही है मेरे घर के अंदर से ही बाहर जाने का रास्ता है इसके बारे में किसी को नही मालूम यहाँ तक कि प्रभाकर को भी नही पता मगर उससे पहले मेरा इलाज कर दो नहीं तो मैं तुमको कुछ भी नहीं बता पाऊंगा तुम्हारे बारे में बहुत सी बातें हैं जो तुम खुद भी नही जानते "डॉक्टर पुरुषोत्तमबोले"। मै आपका इलाज कैसे कर सकता हूं मैं दिमाग का डॉक्टर हूं  मै आपका ऑपरेशन नहीं कर सकता। बेटा अविनाश तुम्हे ऑपरेशन करने की आवश्यकता नही है तुम सिर्फ मेरे घाव पर अपना हाथ रख दो मेरा घाव खुद-ब-खुद ठीक हो जाएंगा। ऐसा कैसे हो सकता है मेरे हाथ रखने मात्र से आपके घाव कैसे ठीक हो सकते है।बेटा जल्दी करो पर मेरी धड़कन रुकने वाली है इस फाइल में तुम्हारी बहुत सी जानकारियां लिखी हुई है जिसे मैंने पढ़ा था और ये तुम पहली बार नहीं कर रहे हो तुमने पहले भी रश्मि की जान बचाई थी जब वो लगभग मर चुकी थी डॉक्टर पुरुषोत्तम का शरीर शिथिल पड़ता जा रहा था। अविनाश के दिमाग मे वो सारी बाते एक बार फिर से घूम गई जब रश्मि के सिर में चोट लगी थी और रश्मि की नब्ज, धडकने बंद हो चुकी थी लगभग उसकी मृत्यु हो गई थी और उस रात पेड से निकलता खून उसके हाथ रखने मात्र से बंद हो गया इसी के साथ पेड पर की गई चोट भी ठीक हो गई थी। ये सब याद आते ही मेरे मन के किसी कोने मे थोड़ा सा विश्वास आ गया।अविनाश जल्दी करो अपना हाथ इनके सीने पर रखो यह कह रहे है तो सच ही होगा हमारे पास दूसरा कोई उपाय नही है प्रकाश जी पहली बार बोले। ठीक है मैं आज फिर कोशिश करता हूं और मैंने अपना दाया हाथ उनके सीने पर रखा जहां पर गोली लगी थी लेकिन कुछ नहीं हुआ। डॉक्टर पुरुषोत्तम बोले बेटा जोर से दबाओ।मैने थोडा जोर लगाया और अपना हाथ वही रखे रहा। कुछ देर बाद उनके घाव खुद-ब-खुद भरने लगे।
यह मेरे लिए किसी चमत्कार से कम नही था यह कैसे हुआ यह मै नहीं जानता था किंतु अब डॉक्टर पुरुषोत्तम का घाव पूरी तरह भर चुका था और वो पूरी तरह ठीक हो गए थे बस थोड़ी कमजोरी जरूर थी। अभी बाहर गोलियां चल रही थी डॉक्टर पुरुषोत्तम उठना चाहते थे हमने उन्हे सहारा देकर बिस्तर पर बिठाया। वो बैठते ही बोले बेटा वो फाइल कहां है जल्दी लाओ और हमारा यहा रहना खतरे से खाली नही है। मैं जल्दी ही वो फाइल लेकर आया। डॉक्टर पुरुषोत्तम हमें रास्ता दिखाते हुए आगे बढ़े। घर के कोने मे दिवार के निचले हिस्से पर एक डिजिटल लॉक लगा हुआ था जिस पर उन्होंने अपना हाथ रखा और नीचे जाने का रास्ता खुल गया जिस पर सीढ़ियां बनी हुई थी सबसे पहले प्रकाश जी नीचे गए उसके बाद मैं नीचे आया और अंत में डॉक्टर पुरुषोत्तम नीचे आए नीचे आते ही उन्होंने सामने बनी स्क्रीन पर हाथ रखा हाथ रखते ही दरवाजा गायब हो गया और लाइट जल उठी। एक छोटा सा कमरा था जिसके आगे बाहर निकलने की अंडर ग्राउंड सुरंग बनाई गई थी यहां खाने-पीने की कुछ चीजें रखी थी मैं और प्रकाश जी सुबह से भूखे थे तो हमने कुछ खाया और हम तीनों सुरंग की ओर बढ़ गए सुरंग में घुसने से पहले डॉक्टर पुरुषोत्तम स्क्रीन पर अपना हाथ रखा और हम आगे बढ़ गए जैसे ही हम आगे बढ़े वापस जाने का रास्ता बिल्कुल बंद हो गया हम आगे की ओर बड़े लगभग 2 घंटे पैदल चलने के बाद हम सुरंग से बाहर निकले हम जंगल की किस कोने में खड़े थे इसकी जानकारी केवल डॉक्टर पुरुषोत्तम को थी।
इस समय मेरे दिमाग मे कई प्रश्न उठ रहे थे जिनका जबाब केवल उस फाइल मे था।
पुरुषोत्तम जी आप गोली लगने से पहले कुछ बता रहे थे और ये सब चमत्कार कैसे हुआ। बताता हूं बेटा सब कुछ बताता हूं इससे पहले कही एकांत में बैठा जाएं यहां बहुत धूप है। हम लोग एक पेड़ के नीचे बैठ गए और डॉक्टर पुरुषोत्तम में बताना शुरू किया.........


क्रमशः


*

----------


## uttarakhandi

बेहतरीन पससी जी ,

----------


## shriram

* अति सुन्दर ।
एक दम प्रशंसनीय कृत्य ।
साधुवाद ।
आगत में शीघ्र पूर्ण करने का निवेदन भी ।
*

----------


## pkpasi

> * अति सुन्दर ।
> एक दम प्रशंसनीय कृत्य ।
> साधुवाद ।
> आगत में शीघ्र पूर्ण करने का निवेदन भी ।
> *


अवश्य पूर्ण करूंगा  मैं किसी काम को अधूरा नहीं छोड़ता

----------


## pyasa_sawan

वाह पासी जी , क्या बात है !

----------


## shriram

> अवश्य पूर्ण करूंगा  मैं किसी काम को अधूरा नहीं छोड़ता


* उत्तम व्यक्तित्व का परिचायक है यह गुण ।
*

----------


## Funkguy

उत्सुकता बहुत बुरी चीज है, आगे का भी शीघ्र प्रेषित करे।

----------


## shriram

* अब आगे की भी कथा लिखिये प्रियवर ।
*

----------


## uttarakhandi

मित्र ,

पससी जी को थोड़ा समय तो दीजिए। किसी और की कहानी को समझ कर उसे उसी अंदाज़ेबयाँ से अंजाम तक पहुँचना कोई आसान काम नहीं

----------


## pkpasi

> मित्र ,
> 
> पससी जी को थोड़ा समय तो दीजिए। किसी और की कहानी को समझ कर उसे उसी अंदाज़ेबयाँ से अंजाम तक पहुँचना कोई आसान काम नहीं


मैने अभी कुछ लिखा ही कहा 
कहानी की सारी परीस्थितियाँ वही है

----------


## Funkguy

> अवश्य पूर्ण करूंगा  मैं किसी काम को अधूरा नहीं छोड़ता


कहाँ है बन्धु, थोड़ा आधे-अधूरे का भी ख्याल कीजिए

----------


## pkpasi

> कहाँ है बन्धु, थोड़ा आधे-अधूरे का भी ख्याल कीजिए


thoda iss aur dhyaan de



> मित्र ,
> 
> पससी जी को थोड़ा समय तो दीजिए। किसी और की कहानी को समझ कर उसे उसी अंदाज़ेबयाँ से अंजाम तक पहुँचना कोई आसान काम नहीं

----------


## makagar

भाई आपकी कहानी बहुत उत्तम है। केबल इस पर कमेन्ट करने के लिए मैने अपना एकाउंट बनाया है । कहानी पढ़ कर बहुत मजा आया लेकिन अब अपने बहुत दिनों से इसको अपडेट नही किया है । अपने प्रसंसको को ऐसे मायूस मत करे जल्द अपडेट दे।
।

----------


## rudraksh

_क्या यह कहानी पूरी नहीं होगी​_

----------


## pkpasi

> _क्या यह कहानी पूरी नहीं होगी​_


मित्र कहानी अवश्य ही पूरी होगी

----------


## rudraksh

कब पूरी होगी?

----------


## Loka

दुनिया के महान राइटर कहाँ चले गये, हम उनके अपडेट का इंतजार कर रहे है

----------


## rudraksh

अपडेट दे दो  मित्र

----------


## sumitraj

Hello sir,
I am new page member.
Plz update upcoming post.
Your story n Ur story writing skill is amazing.

----------


## rudraksh

update update update update  update update update

----------


## Viijay

Plz give update

----------


## abc1979

> मित्र कहानी अवश्य ही पूरी होगी



iska update to ab writer dene se raha hai 

ho sake to aap hi de lo

----------


## bapu ji

राइटर बंधु कहा चले गए है? कोई इस कहानी को पूरी करेगा ?

----------

